# Diorissimo



## lukrezia78

What about the new Diorissimo bag? I can't get it out of my head It is not listed on the official website and I haven't seen it  at my local Dior store yet. 
 Any idea Anybody? Some members posted a reveal of theirs so I guess it's available in some countries....I wonder what the price would be?


----------



## missmulberry465

I want to know this too!! I'm already seeking all the pictures/information I can on it - I just love the slouchy look of it with the shoulder strap. I read somewhere (I think on tPF) that the price is definitely more than the Lady Dior - maybe someone could confirm/deny this?

From Dior Mag, not a lot of information but a lovely read:

_Those who're already familiar with it can consider themselves among the ultra privileged. The reason being that the Diorissimo bag, the house's newest offspring, entered the world beneath a veil of exclusivity. Its immutably-shaped personality is immune to compromise and, for its launch, it preferred the route of intimate introductions: when one is called Diorissimo, it's not up to one to make the first move. It's not due to shyness that it remained hidden for its first few months of existence. No display in the stores, not until early March; a few clients were the only ones lucky enough to gain, secretly, first access to this inimitable new item.

"Hello, my name is Diorissimo, please come and meet me in private", the bag suggested. It has been necessary, putting it bluntly, to almost be a family member in order to be among the happy few who have experienced this special opportunity because, let's face it, Diorissimo is a luxury intended for the initiated. "A bag for daily use should be simple and elegant," Christian Dior declared. Producing one necessitates the highest levels of savoir-faire. Little hammer taps, absorbed by the softness of the leather, are performed to even out the joins between the various parts. The leather pieces are smoothed down then colored by hand for perfect tonal uniformity. A saddle stitcher assembles the skins together with the utmost precision. The charms are galvanized in very special baths. And inside each bag, concealed from prying eyes, "Christian Dior Paris" is discreetly hot-stamped. In lilac, mink gray, beige, taupe, stone, dark purple, sky blue, earth, Caribbean blue, mandarine, dusky pink, it's a color story steeped in subtlety. As beautiful on the inside as on the outside. Lest it wasn't clear, this is more than just a handbag. It's a companion for your everyday._


----------



## eminere

As has already been posted a few times on the forum, the Diorissimo is not displayed on shelves in boutiques but may be viewed on request/by appointment. This is how it is sold currently before its official launch, which is tentatively in June.  As the premium leather line from Dior, its price positioning is higher than the Lady Dior and Miss Dior.


----------



## lpurse

I saw a medium one in black (outside) and pink (inside) the other day in my local boutique and it's priced at $4200.  Not very impressive to me since it's a bit plain (like many people's plain tote for daytime use).  However, it's true that it still has the Dior craftmanship but not sure whether it's worth that much.  Well, some people may like it though.


----------



## FANGFANG

price for Diorissimo bag: small $3700 medium $4200 large $4700


----------



## ruktam

Incase this have not been post or any missed it...
this is the video showing ' the making of Diorissimo '
http://savoirflair.com/bags-and-shoes/sf-exclusive-making-of-dior-diorissimo-bag


----------



## honey

ruktam said:
			
		

> Incase this have not been post or any missed it...
> this is the video showing ' the making of Diorissimo '
> http://savoirflair.com/bags-and-shoes/sf-exclusive-making-of-dior-diorissimo-bag



Thank you!!!


----------



## averagejoe

ruktam said:


> Incase this have not been post or any missed it...
> this is the video showing ' the making of Diorissimo '
> http://savoirflair.com/bags-and-shoes/sf-exclusive-making-of-dior-diorissimo-bag


 
WOW! Thank you very much for sharing! The craftsmanship looks different from their other bags. Looks like Hermes craftsmanship.


----------



## newmommy_va

Wonderful video! Thank you for posting it *ruktam*!!


----------



## ruktam

honey said:


> Thank you!!!






averagejoe said:


> WOW! Thank you very much for sharing! The craftsmanship looks different from their other bags. Looks like Hermes craftsmanship.






newmommy_va said:


> Wonderful video! Thank you for posting it *ruktam*!!



sure thing!

the bag is really amazing! I've seen it in person and it is so stunning, the leather is actually a bit matted and really think, so I am deciding of which color to get now as the order took 4-6 weeks//


----------



## namie

I was attracted to its colours and overall look. Saw a lady carried it at Ngee Ann City yesterday. But at one glance, it looks a lot like the Prada bag that everyone seems to be carrying it.

http://www.celebcrunch.net/2011/08/celebrity-fashion-miranda-kerr-flaunts.html


----------



## ruktam

namie said:


> I was attracted to its colours and overall look. Saw a lady carried it at Ngee Ann City yesterday. But at one glance, it looks a lot like the Prada bag that everyone seems to be carrying it.
> 
> http://www.celebcrunch.net/2011/08/celebrity-fashion-miranda-kerr-flaunts.html



I totally agree with you that the shape looks very much like Prada saffino from distance, but I've to admit that the very first time I saw it, the bag looks so stunning and from some reason I can tell straight away that it is the Diorissimo, It is like a love at first sight in the restaurant


----------



## foxyqt

my friend just bought this bag in navy with light pink lining and it is marvelous! I want to get one myself.. it is indeed very similar to the Prada Saffiano, very classy and elegant IMO =)


----------



## GrRoxy

I saw it twice, once on a lady going out of Dior building at night haha
What Im most interested in is its durability... Its so beautiful, wondering- is it avaliable in python?


----------



## sunshinefl

Stunning beautiful! But the leather seems to be delicate tho.


----------



## Fastgirla

Beautiful bag!!!


----------



## namie

There is one on display shelf at Dior, Ngee Ann City. If you are in Singapore, you can drop by for a look.


----------



## ruktam

here I found the colors offered for Fall-Winter 2012
I believe that there's grained leather as well as smooth calfskin.


----------



## tutushopper




----------



## Prsntmmnt

The leather definitely isn't delicate.  I honestly use my medium Diorissimo daily as a work bag.  I put my laptop in it unprotected, files, etc. and hop on the subway.   it's fantastic.


----------



## GrRoxy

Prsntmmnt said:
			
		

> The leather definitely isn't delicate.  I honestly use my medium Diorissimo daily as a work bag.  I put my laptop in it unprotected, files, etc. and hop on the subway.   it's fantastic.



Now you r tempting me!


----------



## fashionmag

the making of Diorissimo  and Lady Dior lensed by Piotr Stoklosa
http://luxuryes.com/2012/05/lady-dior-and-diorissimo-by-piotr-stoklosa/


----------



## averagejoe

fashionmag said:


> the making of Diorissimo and Lady Dior lensed by Piotr Stoklosa
> http://luxuryes.com/2012/05/lady-dior-and-diorissimo-by-piotr-stoklosa/


 
What wonderful videos! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Everlong

fashionmag said:


> the making of Diorissimo  and Lady Dior lensed by Piotr Stoklosa
> http://luxuryes.com/2012/05/lady-dior-and-diorissimo-by-piotr-stoklosa/



gorgeous...absolutely amazing. watching it on HD made me feel like i could smell the leather!


----------



## lucytokugawa

at the first timeI saw it I started to fall in love. could not control well I am thinking to get either small size or the medium one!!


----------



## michi_chi

fashionmag said:


> the making of Diorissimo  and Lady Dior lensed by Piotr Stoklosa
> http://luxuryes.com/2012/05/lady-dior-and-diorissimo-by-piotr-stoklosa/



Wow, as corny as this sounds watching the Lady Dior and Diorissimos being made, I actually felt like crying watching the beauty of the bags coming together, knowing how much care and detail has gone into making each Dior bag. A lot of people think 'why pay all that money for a bag?' they never really understand when they could pay £50 for a high street leather bag. I know the care that has gone into making each and every Dior I own and I'm proud of it, and the craftsmanship, experience and effort put into them


----------



## vink

sunglou said:
			
		

> I want a Diorissimo bag as well. My sales associate Christina in Atlanta is getting one for me in the Calskin I'm very excited.



Yay! Don't forget to reveal it here.


----------



## Yinny89

Is Diorsimmo a new range that is released this year? Anyone know if it's going to be a classic range or a seasonal range? I'm loving it!
Does it also only come in one size?


----------



## michi_chi

FANGFANG said:


> price for Diorissimo bag: small $3700 medium $4200 large $4700





Yinny89 said:


> Is Diorsimmo a new range that is released this year? Anyone know if it's going to be a classic range or a seasonal range? I'm loving it!
> Does it also only come in one size?



As you can see from the above message which was posted earlier in the thread, there are 3 sizes for the Diorissimo. It depends on its popularity, the colours may be seasonal, but it seems like Dior's new marketing technique is to introduce new interpretations and styles to the classic and popular styles. The style was released late last year/earlier this year as part of the F/W collection, if I remember correctly?


----------



## eminere

michi_chi said:


> As you can see from the above message which was posted earlier in the thread, there are 3 sizes for the Diorissimo. It depends on its popularity, the colours may be seasonal, but it seems like Dior's new marketing technique is to introduce new interpretations and styles to the classic and popular styles. The style was released late last year/earlier this year as part of the F/W collection, if I remember correctly?


It premiered with Cruise 2012.


----------



## engshaima

Hi i got mine from Kuwait boutique for around 4300 USD it is beautiful light grey and the inside is fuschia 
As mentioned earlier it is not displayed.. They had to take me in a room at the back of the store to show it to me.. Still dont know why!!


----------



## michi_chi

engshaima said:
			
		

> Hi i got mine from Kuwait boutique for around 4300 USD it is beautiful light grey and the inside is fuschia
> As mentioned earlier it is not displayed.. They had to take me in a room at the back of the store to show it to me.. Still dont know why!!



If you reqd other older threads on the Diorissimo, it's still not sold as one of Dior's staple collections yet, there hasn't been an offical launch date confirmed. At the moment it is still only viewable by appointment only


----------



## Ashire

I finally got one! ^_^
but i want to say she's really vulnerable to scratches. Made of calf leather--almost like celine box bag, but i did not want to waterproof it as i was afraid it may change the purplish hue. Can anyone advise? 

http://www.amaku-shizuka.blogspot.com/2012/05/daily-outfits-and-mom.html


----------



## GrRoxy

Ashire said:
			
		

> I finally got one! ^_^
> but i want to say she's really vulnerable to scratches. Made of calf leather--almost like celine box bag, but i did not want to waterproof it as i was afraid it may change the purplish hue. Can anyone advise?
> 
> http://www.amaku-shizuka.blogspot.com/2012/05/daily-outfits-and-mom.html



I cant advise but it looks gorgeous!! And thank you soo much for info! This only means that I wont be getting diorissimo at least not in calf leather. Ive been thinking to ostrich but I dont know if I dont prefer lady dior in python...


----------



## averagejoe

Ashire said:


> I finally got one! ^_^
> but i want to say she's really vulnerable to scratches. Made of calf leather--almost like celine box bag, but i did not want to waterproof it as i was afraid it may change the purplish hue. Can anyone advise?
> 
> http://www.amaku-shizuka.blogspot.com/2012/05/daily-outfits-and-mom.html


 
WOW! What a stunning purple color! Congratulations on your new purchase!

I haven't actually seen or felt the Diorissimo leather in real life, but I don't think that it's as delicate as the Celine Box leather. The Celine Box leather shows scratches so much that any floor display model is covered with scratches. The Diorissimo leather looks more resistant, especially because there is a minor grain to it (which is lacking on the Celine). The more smooth the surface is, the easier scratches show, which is why the super-smooth leather on the Celine shows scratches so easily. 

As long as you avoid contact between your nails and the leather on the bag/handles, and avoid bumping the bag against other people and hard surfaces (like the wall, store shelves, etc) in crowded places, your bag should not scratch that easily.


----------



## shattrstar

Ashire said:
			
		

> I finally got one! ^_^
> but i want to say she's really vulnerable to scratches. Made of calf leather--almost like celine box bag, but i did not want to waterproof it as i was afraid it may change the purplish hue. Can anyone advise?
> 
> http://www.amaku-shizuka.blogspot.com/2012/05/daily-outfits-and-mom.html



Hi! Congrats on your purchase! I loooove that color. I have the black and I think it is pretty resistant. I just rub out what I think are scratches with my fingers lol. There's nothing I will be doing so far to it except to just be careful with deep scratches from my nails or other scary things. You may want to ask a Dior boutique on what they would do, but they probably will say nothing at all. Like you said, you do not want to change the color or texture. Also as someone mentioned above, there is a grain to the leather that makes it not show scratches as much. Enjoy your beauty!


----------



## engshaima

Beautiful colour enjoy it &#55357;&#56836;
And yes the leather is very soft.. I actually 
Havent used my bag yet. It is so fragile.


----------



## camillakcl

Huge love for this colour, love at first sight....got it in paris....with beautiful fuschia and grey insides, so clevely done with the finest leather.


----------



## Ashire

GrRoxy said:


> I cant advise but it looks gorgeous!! And thank you soo much for info! This only means that I wont be getting diorissimo at least not in calf leather. Ive been thinking to ostrich but I dont know if I dont prefer lady dior in python...



Thanks!!^_^ There's an orange ostrich but w SHW in the rue royal branch i think, my SA emailed me, you can check it out if you are in paris! i saw your "7th arrondissement" location and got excited


----------



## Ashire

Merci Averagejoe, shattrstar,eng for your advice  i was hoping to use the diorissimo as a bag for my books in it( as it's big) but to be honest, it's tad heavy for me. and now w her vulnerability, i will just use her for aesthetic purposes. hehe. and she's totally worth it! i am really tempted if they have a red one coming up..

btw, Averagejoe, i love your new addition to your watch collection!


----------



## GrRoxy

Ashire said:
			
		

> Thanks!!^_^ There's an orange ostrich but w SHW in the rue royal branch i think, my SA emailed me, you can check it out if you are in paris! i saw your "7th arrondissement" location and got excited



Currently on short holidays but coming back home soon. I need to see this delicious Diorissimo in ostrich :> maybe I could order one for my bday in pink or beige...!  thank you


----------



## averagejoe

GrRoxy said:


> Currently on short holidays but coming back home soon. I need to see this delicious Diorissimo in ostrich :> maybe I could order one for my bday in pink or beige...!  thank you


 
Pink ostrich sounds lovely!!! If you get one, please post pics!


----------



## IrisCole

Does anyone know what size of the Diorissimo the girl in the front right of the picture is carrying?  Thank you!!


----------



## michi_chi

IrisCole said:


> Does anyone know what size of the Diorissimo the girl in the front right of the picture is carrying? Thank you!!


 
looks like a medium


----------



## Serrazane

camillakcl said:


> Huge love for this colour, love at first sight....got it in paris....with beautiful fuschia and grey insides, so clevely done with the finest leather.



I missed this post! Congrats on the gorgeous wallet! Any pics of the inside?


----------



## CoachCruiser

Ashire said:


> I finally got one! ^_^
> but i want to say she's really vulnerable to scratches. Made of calf leather--almost like celine box bag, but i did not want to waterproof it as i was afraid it may change the purplish hue. Can anyone advise?
> 
> http://www.amaku-shizuka.blogspot.com/2012/05/daily-outfits-and-mom.html


 
This is a STUNNING purple. WOW, gorgeous!!!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## foxyqt

I bought the small size Diorissimo in Bois De Rose with purple lining  the small size is very chic and fits my petite frame perfectly (I'm 5'2). I was initially going for the medium size but I decided to get the small one. The strap makes it even more perfect! very classy bag..

Cost about $3,900 in USD from the Abu Dhabi Boutique.


----------



## averagejoe

foxyqt said:


> I bought the small size Diorissimo in Bois De Rose with purple lining  the small size is very chic and fits my petite frame perfectly (I'm 5'2). I was initially going for the medium size but I decided to get the small one. The strap makes it even more perfect! very classy bag..
> 
> Cost about $3,900 in USD from the Abu Dhabi Boutique.


 
Wow the price isn't as high as I thought! 

Please share pictures with us!!!


----------



## camillakcl

Serrazane said:


> I missed this post! Congrats on the gorgeous wallet! Any pics of the inside?



Hi Serrazane

Thank you!!!

These are the pictures of the insides! it was a wonderful combination...























and an excerpt from the catalogue.


----------



## hightea_xx

camillakcl said:
			
		

> Hi Serrazane
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> These are the pictures of the insides! it was a wonderful combination...
> 
> and an excerpt from the catalogue.



That hardware is absolutely STUNNING!  Surprised that the wallets interior is very Vuitton's Insolite-esque


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> That hardware is absolutely STUNNING! Surprised that the wallets interior is very Vuitton's Insolite-esque


 
I agree! The craftsmanship looks superior. 

I also love how the charms are uniquely Diorissimo so they match the bag.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> I agree! The craftsmanship looks superior.
> 
> I also love how the charms are uniquely Diorissimo so they match the bag.



i know i wish all the dior charms where in that style!!  so elegant!!


----------



## AlMahriyah

Hi Ladies, First Post!

I created my account today because I finally decided to stop lurking start posting !

In regards to the Diorissimo, I got mine last week, it's in Bull Leather, which gives it an ultra-durable finish.

I want to post pictures and show the bag and a few other diors in my collection, but I need to make 10 posts first before starring a thread!!


----------



## tegan

camillakcl said:


> Hi Serrazane
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> These are the pictures of the insides! it was a wonderful combination...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an excerpt from the catalogue.



This wallet looks incredible.  I sent a message to my SA in NY but have not heard anything.  Do you know cost?


----------



## lulalula

Ashire said:
			
		

> I finally got one! ^_^
> but i want to say she's really vulnerable to scratches. Made of calf leather--almost like celine box bag, but i did not want to waterproof it as i was afraid it may change the purplish hue. Can anyone advise?
> 
> http://www.amaku-shizuka.blogspot.com/2012/05/daily-outfits-and-mom.html



My god that is an incredible purple! What is the color inside?
Btw I was pretty afraid of the scratches until I actually took my diorissimo on a trip. It survived five harsh days and I found no scratch, even though I had to squeeze it in the airplane and throw everything-cameras, water bottles, keys,etc-in when I walked around.
One problem my SA addressed to me was color transfer. So far I've been careful so I don't know how bad it can be. But he said because the leather is untreated and is porous, it will be prone to color transfer, like a sponge that absorbs.


----------



## camillakcl

tegan said:


> This wallet looks incredible.  I sent a message to my SA in NY but have not heard anything.  Do you know cost?



Hi Tegan, the price of the wallet is 650 euros !


----------



## Serrazane

camillakcl said:


> Hi Serrazane
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> These are the pictures of the insides! it was a wonderful combination...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an excerpt from the catalogue.



Hey thanks for the awesome pics! Georgeous! Like what *hightea_xx* mentions, it does remind me of the Insolite, which I love too.  Congrats once again. Love love the colors.


----------



## funnyvonny

ruktam said:


> Incase this have not been post or any missed it...
> this is the video showing ' the making of Diorissimo '
> http://savoirflair.com/bags-and-shoes/sf-exclusive-making-of-dior-diorissimo-bag



When I went to Dior boutique at ION singapore, the SA kindly showed me the diorissimo, and while I was waiting for him taking the diorissimo I was requested, he let me watch this video! FAB


----------



## Ashire

funnyvonny said:


> When I went to Dior boutique at ION singapore, the SA kindly showed me the diorissimo, and while I was waiting for him taking the diorissimo I was requested, he let me watch this video! FAB



Hi!! May i know what are the colors of diorisimo in Singapore at the moment? Did you see a tricolor lady dior? Sorry digressing a lil.


----------



## eminere

camillakcl said:


> Hi Serrazane
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> These are the pictures of the insides! it was a wonderful combination...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an excerpt from the catalogue.


What a beautiful wallet.


----------



## camillakcl

eminere;22223121 said:
			
		

> What a beautiful wallet.



Thank you!!


----------



## camillakcl

Serrazane said:


> Hey thanks for the awesome pics! Georgeous! Like what *hightea_xx* mentions, it does remind me of the Insolite, which I love too.  Congrats once again. Love love the colors.



Thank you...its a treasure...!


----------



## Heavenli

I purchased the black diorissimo 
But also found this light blue jean Color which was gorgeous too 
Just thought I'd share the pic


----------



## averagejoe

Heavenli said:


> I purchased the black diorissimo
> But also found this light blue jean Color which was gorgeous too
> Just thought I'd share the pic
> 
> 
> View attachment 1772076
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1772082


 
Thank you for sharing these pictures! The blue is gorgeous, but not as stunning as the black with the contrast purple lining.


----------



## eminere

Heavenli said:


> I purchased the black diorissimo
> But also found this light blue jean Color which was gorgeous too
> Just thought I'd share the pic
> 
> 
> View attachment 1772076
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1772082


Wow I LOVE that blue colour, especially on the grained calfskin!


----------



## funnyvonny

Ashire said:


> Hi!! May i know what are the colors of diorisimo in Singapore at the moment? Did you see a tricolor lady dior? Sorry digressing a lil.



The color I saw was the purple one, but they do mentioned that they have so many different colors! 

I didn't see any tricolor lady dior though, only the new season lady diors such as hot pink and hot purple  Hope this helps.


----------



## Ashire

funnyvonny said:


> The color I saw was the purple one, but they do mentioned that they have so many different colors!
> 
> I didn't see any tricolor lady dior though, only the new season lady diors such as hot pink and hot purple  Hope this helps.



thank you babe!! still haven't got the chance to pop in to look. i am eyeing a red diorissimo, but not sure when will she come in.


----------



## mkwz

I got mine today in beige with pink interior! Here in Brazil the prices usually are higher than any other store in the world... it was USD 5300


----------



## eminere

mkwz said:


> I got mine today in beige with pink interior! Here in Brazil the prices usually are higher than any other store in the world... it was USD 5300


Welcome to the world of Dior.


----------



## Deborah1986

_Does anyone the price from that bag in London? Thank you !
Love it_


----------



## michi_chi

Deborah1986 said:


> _Does anyone the price from that bag in London? Thank you !_
> _Love it_


 
Please post any questions about prices here. Prices will not vary within the UK, one price for one size applies to the whole country, unless you are purchasing it VAT free and taking it outside of the EU 

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dior-prices-worldwide-chat-691602-20.html#post22238675


----------



## Aimee3

Does anyone know the measurements of the small, medium, and large sizes of the Diorissimo?  It's not on their website from what I could tell.  Thanks so much.


----------



## emmaemmamamama

Aimee3 said:


> Does anyone know the measurements of the small, medium, and large sizes of the Diorissimo?  It's not on their website from what I could tell.  Thanks so much.


The SA roughly measure the medium size for me, around 39cm in width and 28cm in height. 

I purchased it for the purpose of a laptop bag, and it fits my older model of 15 inch Macbook pro perfectly and I can still close the bag with the button. Hope this helps!


----------



## Aimee3

Yes, the measurements help a lot.  Thank you.  
Just wondering now if they'll lower the price in the US since the euro is down so much, but it's probably only wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## tegan

Is it me, or is this a heavy bag?


----------



## michi_chi

tegan said:


> Is it me, or is this a heavy bag?


 
I think it's already been established previously that because of the leather interior and for some the use of calfskin leather, the bag is rather heavy. I find that designer bags that have leather interior linings tend to be heavy


----------



## miumiulena

Heavenli said:


> I purchased the black diorissimo
> But also found this light blue jean Color which was gorgeous too
> Just thought I'd share the pic
> 
> 
> View attachment 1772076
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1772082



Ive purchased this gorgeous blue in Prague it was 3100 before tax, the coulour is a lil bit lighter than in this pic and it has a beautiful baby pink interior ))


----------



## mrb4bags

I just bought the Bois de Rose bag in Paris.  The leather is so beautiful and pictures don't do the bag color justice.  I've only taken her out once but she is definitely comfortable hand held and also with the shoulder strap.


----------



## Uyen4570

Two new colors for fall! This gorgeous bright yellow with fuchsia interior and a tricolor Diorissimo (actual exterior color is beige like in the 3rd photo, royal blue interior, red handles and strap).  I'm thinking about getting the tri color!


----------



## michi_chi

mrb4bags said:


> i just bought the bois de rose bag in paris. The leather is so beautiful and pictures don't do the bag color justice. I've only taken her out once but she is definitely comfortable hand held and also with the shoulder strap.


 
photos! :d


----------



## averagejoe

Uyen4570 said:


> Two new colors for fall! This gorgeous bright yellow with fuchsia interior and a tricolor Diorissimo (actual exterior color is beige like in the 3rd photo, royal blue interior, red handles and strap). I'm thinking about getting the tri color!


 
Wow that is a nice take on tri-colour. The yellow looks really nice, too!

Thank you for sharing these gorgeous pictures!


----------



## Jip9999

Saw the tri-colour 2 days ago! It was already been booked by a lucky lady. 

And I am in love with the grey (colour code: 821)! Too bad it is out of my price range! 

Also heard from the SA that its not yet launched yet in Singapore, only in October. But there is a display of it and only upon request that you get to see the other colours.


----------



## foxyqt

Help! I carried my Diorissimo in Bois De Rose for a few days and I noticed some color transfer on one corner and the handles  I'm so sad! There's like a dark line on the edges of the handles and its bothering me a lot. I've tried using baby wipes and a tiny bit of Meltonian All Purpose Cleaner & Conditioner. I feel like the darkness has faded a little bit but its still there.

Any ideas what other products I could use to remove the stains? Ahhh this is why I avoid light colored bags. I just couldn't resist this one it is so pretty </3


----------



## Jordan21

I really want to get my mum something like this for christmas. Its gorgeous


----------



## michi_chi

foxyqt said:


> Help! I carried my Diorissimo in Bois De Rose for a few days and I noticed some color transfer on one corner and the handles  I'm so sad! There's like a dark line on the edges of the handles and its bothering me a lot. I've tried using baby wipes and a tiny bit of Meltonian All Purpose Cleaner & Conditioner. I feel like the darkness has faded a little bit but its still there.
> 
> Any ideas what other products I could use to remove the stains? Ahhh this is why I avoid light colored bags. I just couldn't resist this one it is so pretty </3



I have a leather cleaner which I use which I think is great. You dab a little on a lint-free cloth and gently scrub at the cloth with your fingernail on top of the cloth. The spot will appear darker (like the leather has been soaked through), but after you've cleaned it, let the bag air dry and it will look brand new.

Because your Diorissimo is make of calfskin or lambskin leather, it's best not to use baby wipes on it because the chemicals from the baby wipes can actually ruin the leather. ALWAYS use a leather cleaner when cleaning leather because any other substance could possibly make it worse. Here's message I posted about cleaning leather products, it's a mild product and any other leather cleaner you can get will also work. Just go to your nearest shoe store and ask for a recommended leather cleaner:

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-ref...pair-of-your-dior-709375-12.html#post20828203


----------



## foxyqt

*michi_chi*; Thank you so much for the advice! Fortunately I used the baby wipes on a very small corner *phew* I will look into the product you have mentioned in the other thread


----------



## averagejoe

Baby wipes work best on pre-washed leathers like the Gaucho (which have previously been exposed to water). Otherwise, avoid any contact with water (and water-based products like baby wipes) or it may cause the surface of the leather to change.


----------



## foxyqt

*averagejoe*; yikes! Thanks for the clarification >_< I'm so glad I didn't use them on the handles


----------



## ToriVega

Uyen4570 said:


> Two new colors for fall! This gorgeous bright yellow with fuchsia interior and a tricolor Diorissimo (actual exterior color is beige like in the 3rd photo, royal blue interior, red handles and strap).  I'm thinking about getting the tri color!



i LOVE the one on the right in the last pic!!


----------



## crazy8baglady

does anyone know how much the ostrich and crocodile diorissimo bags cost??? they are out of this world gorgeous


----------



## eminere

crazy8baglady said:


> does anyone know how much the ostrich and crocodile diorissimo bags cost??? they are out of this world gorgeous


Please ask questions of this nature here: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/dior-prices-worldwide-chat-691602.html

Obviously you should include the currency you're after.


----------



## Ashire

For dinner with my hubs and son


----------



## foxyqt

*Ashire*; what a delicious color!


----------



## soxx

Ashire said:


> For dinner with my hubs and son


 
Gorgeous!!


----------



## averagejoe

Ashire said:


> For dinner with my hubs and son


 
I LOVE it!!! The small size is just perfect


----------



## Deborah1986

Ashire said:


> For dinner with my hubs and son



Amazing love it


----------



## emmaemmamamama

omg i haven't been to this thread lately and saw these tri-colors, truly wish I had one!

But on the other hand, I got myself the black one, I think it's super durable!! I have been abusing it a lot with heavy books, and it still looks really nice! I am not sure if i purchased other colors, would it get dirty easily! But anyways, thanks for sharing all the great pics!!!


----------



## Issimo101

Anyone can show more photos fo the blue grain diorissimo in small size? Please....please.....


----------



## T_crush

fresh from Europe..


----------



## averagejoe

T_crush said:


> fresh from Europe..


 
Congratulations!!! The Diorissimo is a wonderful choice!


----------



## Issimo101

What a beautiful baby!!! Could you show us more photos?? What colour for your lovely baby?


----------



## mrb143

I absolutely love this bag but I'm having a hard time selecting a color..Part of me likes the bright pop of color but I also like the neutral colors as well.  Which would you recommend?


----------



## lulalula

T_crush said:


> fresh from Europe..



is that rosewood? loooooooove!!!!


----------



## Issimo101

Could anyone sharing and giving some opinions regarding diorissimo tote bag? Whether worth to invest one or not? Please give views and post more pictures....as I'm not sure whether is really worth to buy one....thank you very much in advance.


----------



## michi_chi

Issimo101 said:


> Could anyone sharing and giving some opinions regarding diorissimo tote bag? Whether worth to invest one or not? Please give views and post more pictures....as I'm not sure whether is really worth to buy one....thank you very much in advance.


 
I think if you can go into a boutique near you and see it in person, it's better than asking for member's opinions because all members have their own views and some like it while others don't. Personally it's quite a nice bag, it looks like a modern interpretation of the classic Lady Dior. The craftsmanship to the bag is amazing, but I wouldn't pay the high price range for the bag. In the long run, if you really like the bag and intend to keep it then yes, all bags are worth the investment, but if you intend to eventually sell it, most re-sold Dior bags don't seem to fetch the original price that was paid for it. I have to say though that authentic exotic skin bags are harder to acquire and is worth more than the lambskin/patent versions although you might never get back the amount you paid for it.

If you're not sure whether or not it's worth the investment and if you're not sure whether you like the bag or not, then don't buy it


----------



## averagejoe

Issimo101 said:


> Could anyone sharing and giving some opinions regarding diorissimo tote bag? Whether worth to invest one or not? Please give views and post more pictures....as I'm not sure whether is really worth to buy one....thank you very much in advance.


 
For more pictures, check out this link from the Dior Reference Library: http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-reference-library/2012-cruise-diorissimo-731416.html

As Michi_chi said, the craftsmanship of the bag is remarkable. It's similar to Hermes craftsmanship; much like the Birkin, the bag is made inside-out first. The seams of leather are sanded and then resin is applied.

For the level of craftsmanship, it is worth the price.


----------



## Issimo101

Thanks a lot, friends. Michi_chi, thanks for ur advice. Really helpful info for me to consider before I buy it. Thanks.


----------



## minnoll11

Beautiful bag!!!


----------



## Issimo101

miumiulena said:


> Ive purchased this gorgeous blue in Prague it was 3100 before tax, the coulour is a lil bit lighter than in this pic and it has a beautiful baby pink interior ))


Would you mind post more photos when you are carrying it? As I plan to get the same colour u bought. Thanks....


----------



## miumiulena

Issimo101 said:


> Would you mind post more photos when you are carrying it? As I plan to get the same colour u bought. Thanks....



sure!))


----------



## averagejoe

miumiulena said:


> sure!))


 
NICE!!!


----------



## Issimo101

miumiulena said:


> sure!))


Wow really a beautiful beautiful beautiful bag!!! I really love love love it. Many many thanks, friend. Definitely need to get one!


----------



## T_crush

Issimo101 said:


> What a beautiful baby!!! Could you show us more photos?? What colour for your lovely baby?


Sorry for my late reply...here it is..


----------



## averagejoe

T_crush said:


> Sorry for my late reply...here it is..


 
The colour combination is very chic and versatile! Congratulations!


----------



## Issimo101

T_crush said:


> Sorry for my late reply...here it is..


Thanks T_crush. Could you do me a last favour? Post few of your lovely Diorissimo photos when you carrying it. Please, please....thanks a lot.


----------



## df2012

Has anyone seen this in the 'gold leather' (thats the description they use on the website). I'm wondering whether it actually looks metallic in real life or not and its difficult to tell online.

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/p...oth-gold-leather-diorissimo-bag-11-18809.html

this is the link to the site of that colour. TIA!!


----------



## averagejoe

df2012 said:


> Has anyone seen this in the 'gold leather' (thats the description they use on the website). I'm wondering whether it actually looks metallic in real life or not and its difficult to tell online.
> 
> http://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/p...oth-gold-leather-diorissimo-bag-11-18809.html
> 
> this is the link to the site of that colour. TIA!!



I haven't seen this bag in real life but it appears that this "gold" colour is not metallic. 

Maybe it was named "gold" because of the warm glow that it exudes (?).


----------



## rain_shop

miumiulena said:
			
		

> sure!))



miumiulena, may I ask what size is you bag? Thanks!


----------



## df2012

averagejoe said:
			
		

> I haven't seen this bag in real life but it appears that this "gold" colour is not metallic.
> 
> Maybe it was named "gold" because of the warm glow that it exudes (?).



I hope you are right


----------



## lulalula

df2012 said:


> Has anyone seen this in the 'gold leather' (thats the description they use on the website). I'm wondering whether it actually looks metallic in real life or not and its difficult to tell online.
> 
> http://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/p...oth-gold-leather-diorissimo-bag-11-18809.html
> 
> this is the link to the site of that colour. TIA!!



If this one is from current collection I think I saw it in store. It came not long ago. It's not metallic, but a very rich cognac kind of color. totally matt.


----------



## df2012

lulalula said:
			
		

> If this one is from current collection I think I saw it in store. It came not long ago. It's not metallic, but a very rich cognac kind of color. totally matt.



Thanks for the info! I went into Sydney David jones store today and the sales associate assured me it wasn't metallic. He tired to order it in for me but because its past season he couldn't. I called honolulu because I will be there in 10 days and the sales associate is ordering me one in  it's one of two left in the US. So excited!!!!


----------



## miumiulena

rain_shop said:


> miumiulena, may I ask what size is you bag? Thanks!


To be honest, i dont know the size(((( i think its same size with the largest lady dior bag) but im not sure...


----------



## lulalula

df2012 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the info! I went into Sydney David jones store today and the sales associate assured me it wasn't metallic. He tired to order it in for me but because its past season he couldn't. I called honolulu because I will be there in 10 days and the sales associate is ordering me one in  it's one of two left in the US. So excited!!!!



Congrats!! It's one of the few diorissimos that come with the gold charm! Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Brandlover2000

I just got one in medium size at Chevy Chase in MD on Oct 14th 2012 for $3800. They also come with large size. They did not mention any small size but just medium or large. They are allowed to display the large sizes but medium sizes they had to hide in the back due to limitation per sale rep. I came there for the Lady Dior bag but when I saw this kind of smooth leather bags..I am just in love :-


----------



## NewsweekLdn

I so fell in love today with diorissimo.My plan was to approach a chanel cerf tote but I saw this bag today and switched my plan in a second.  can anyone please be so kind a post a picture wearing a diorissimo to get a sense of the size. I am not sure if the small or medium size would be better.


----------



## ASIAKNOWS

This bag looks amazing in person. I'm trying to buy my girl a birkin or a kelly. but if not It's gonna be the Diorissimo but in the tri-color combo.


----------



## milkchi

actually im not interest in this one, but i was wondering the price...hahha


----------



## GrRoxy

I like how simple it looks and the colour combinations. I saw it many times on ladies and in shop, it looks great but then i saw how it looks on the longer strap worn on shoulder and I didnt like it at all


----------



## lulalula

NewsweekLdn said:


> I so fell in love today with diorissimo.My plan was to approach a chanel cerf tote but I saw this bag today and switched my plan in a second.  can anyone please be so kind a post a picture wearing a diorissimo to get a sense of the size. I am not sure if the small or medium size would be better.



here are mine, both of size medium:

http://media-cache-ec4.pinterest.com/upload/281193570455312685_AaPM3JRA.jpg

http://media-cache-ec4.pinterest.com/upload/281193570455082650_W5HG32bE.jpg

I'm petite 5'4. I think the small is too small for daily use.


----------



## soxx

I'm falling in love with this but yet to see the actual bag in reality. It seems heavy though....


----------



## NewsweekLdn

dear lulalula,
thx for the pictures. the bag looks amazing on you!!I like your style. Do you you use the medium size as an everday bag and evening bag?or just for the day?

I was thinking about the small size , so I could use it also in the evening.





lulalula said:


> here are mine, both of size medium:
> 
> http://media-cache-ec4.pinterest.com/upload/281193570455312685_AaPM3JRA.jpg
> 
> http://media-cache-ec4.pinterest.com/upload/281193570455082650_W5HG32bE.jpg
> 
> I'm petite 5'4. I think the small is too small for daily use.


----------



## vink

lulalula said:
			
		

> here are mine, both of size medium:
> 
> http://media-cache-ec4.pinterest.com/upload/281193570455312685_AaPM3JRA.jpg
> 
> http://media-cache-ec4.pinterest.com/upload/281193570455082650_W5HG32bE.jpg
> 
> I'm petite 5'4. I think the small is too small for daily use.



You're really stylish! Love them on you.


----------



## lulalula

NewsweekLdn said:


> dear lulalula,
> thx for the pictures. the bag looks amazing on you!!I like your style. Do you you use the medium size as an everday bag and evening bag?or just for the day?
> 
> I was thinking about the small size , so I could use it also in the evening.



Thank you Yes I use it as a day bag, because of its relaxed style... and under the sunlight you come to appreciate the fineness of the leather. The smaller size is nice, I just think that it needs something more to it to make it special. like, a cute charm or adornment, maybe scarf handles, or for example in the ss13 collection they wrap the charms up in leather ( those bags come in small, and they are really cute IRL). For the same reason, for a day-night bag i'd prefer the LDs or Miss Diors, for their stitching/chains/embossing details.

That being said, I did see a lady posting her small red diorissimo out with her for dinner, it was in this same thread, or one of the diorissimo threads, and it looked absolutely stunning!


----------



## lulalula

vink said:


> You're really stylish! Love them on you.



Thank you vink!


----------



## Orange_Fizz

lulalula said:


> here are mine, both of size medium:
> 
> http://media-cache-ec4.pinterest.com/upload/281193570455312685_AaPM3JRA.jpg
> 
> http://media-cache-ec4.pinterest.com/upload/281193570455082650_W5HG32bE.jpg
> 
> I'm petite 5'4. I think the small is too small for daily use.



Absolutely stunning on you 

I am offered the Christmas two tone Beige/red one; I'm 5'4 as well, but my first impression is that that bag is too big for me =S 

Now I can't decide between the sunflower yellow (small size) and the Christmas beige/red....

Any suggestions?


----------



## vink

Orange_Fizz said:


> Absolutely stunning on you
> 
> I am offered the Christmas two tone Beige/red one; I'm 5'4 as well, but my first impression is that that bag is too big for me =S
> 
> Now I can't decide between the sunflower yellow (small size) and the Christmas beige/red....
> 
> Any suggestions?



I like that yellow since I saw the runway photo, but I own a couple of yellow bag myself and hardly wear them.

The Christmas version is also cute.  

I think it really depends on your wardrobe and what you really prefer more.


----------



## lulalula

Orange_Fizz said:
			
		

> Absolutely stunning on you
> 
> I am offered the Christmas two tone Beige/red one; I'm 5'4 as well, but my first impression is that that bag is too big for me =S
> 
> Now I can't decide between the sunflower yellow (small size) and the Christmas beige/red....
> 
> Any suggestions?



I actually saw someone carrying the small diorissimo in sunflower when I was traveling in the uk back in the summer. It looked very cute and summary. My primary reason against it was though, that the grainy leather doesn't quite match such a light hearted color, and the small size. It's supposed to give the bag volume and a feel of durability, I might be too stereotypic about it ;p. I personally have a grainy leather diorissimo in intense purple and size medium as well, and I love the leather. But I'd prefer it with a more utilitarian color.
But the bag is unique and stunning in its own right. So if you have many bags and doesn't care if you can use it all the time, or if you love experimenting with outfits, then you should get it..because it's very limited too.
The other one you mentioned, I'm not sure which one you were referring to. Is it the tricolor one with red handles and beige body? Or just full, sort of milk color outside with cardinal red inside?


----------



## Orange_Fizz

lulalula said:


> I actually saw someone carrying the small diorissimo in sunflower when I was traveling in the uk back in the summer. It looked very cute and summary. My primary reason against it was though, that the grainy leather doesn't quite match such a light hearted color, and the small size. It's supposed to give the bag volume and a feel of durability, I might be too stereotypic about it ;p. I personally have a grainy leather diorissimo in intense purple and size medium as well, and I love the leather. But I'd prefer it with a more utilitarian color.
> But the bag is unique and stunning in its own right. So if you have many bags and doesn't care if you can use it all the time, or if you love experimenting with outfits, then you should get it..because it's very limited too.
> The other one you mentioned, I'm not sure which one you were referring to. Is it the tricolor one with red handles and beige body? Or just full, sort of milk color outside with cardinal red inside?



I totally agree with you 
Plus i think it is the saggy but hold-its-shape features are what define the diorrisimo bag. I now actually prefer the medium size coz the small one looks very much alike the Prada saffiano lux. 

Yes the Christmas one is actually tri color, beige outer with red handles and blue interior. I love the color contrast, except i'm not too sure about that large area of beige on me in general..hmmm


----------



## averagejoe

lulalula said:


> here are mine, both of size medium:
> 
> http://media-cache-ec4.pinterest.com/upload/281193570455312685_AaPM3JRA.jpg
> 
> http://media-cache-ec4.pinterest.com/upload/281193570455082650_W5HG32bE.jpg
> 
> I'm petite 5'4. I think the small is too small for daily use.



Nice . You got two?!


----------



## lulalula

Orange_Fizz said:


> I totally agree with you
> Plus i think it is the saggy but hold-its-shape features are what define the diorrisimo bag. I now actually prefer the medium size coz the small one looks very much alike the Prada saffiano lux.
> 
> Yes the Christmas one is actually tri color, beige outer with red handles and blue interior. I love the color contrast, except i'm not too sure about that large area of beige on me in general..hmmm



"it is the saggy but hold-its-shape features are what define the diorrisimo bag." -- exactly the reason why i'm partial to the medium size. 
as for the large area of beige.. I used to debate between the navy/pink and the beige/fuschia which were two of the colors that first came out for the bag. I got the navy in the end but couldn't get the beige out of my mind, until I saw a lady carrying it at some event that I attended too. and I thought, the bag completely washed her out... So I think you should be 100% positive about the exterior color b/c that's what is going to show all the time. 
the red handles are fun but i don't think they'll keep you interested forever, honestly. 
btw I'm looking for the perfect light-colored diorissimo myself too. So far I think the rosewood color is interesting but it's sort of last-season now. the resort collection seems to be full of pale colors - you could keep an eye on it as they are arriving in stores, maybe still in time to make a christmas gift ;p


----------



## lulalula

averagejoe said:


> Nice . You got two?!



I actually have three because I just couldn't live without any of them...
I'll put it here for a day or two but I'm really supposed to be quiet about it. 
http://pinterest.com/pin/281193570455246373/
Hope you guys and ladies enjoy it!


----------



## Serrazane

lulalula said:


> I actually have three because I just couldn't live without any of them...
> I'll put it here for a day or two but I'm really supposed to be quiet about it.
> http://pinterest.com/pin/281193570455246373/
> Hope you guys and ladies enjoy it!



Wow you have three! And in delicious color combos too. Major envy here lol! Congrats.


----------



## Issimo101

lulalula said:


> I actually have three because I just couldn't live without any of them...
> I'll put it here for a day or two but I'm really supposed to be quiet about it.
> http://pinterest.com/pin/281193570455246373/
> Hope you guys and ladies enjoy it!


Love all your Diorissimo! They all so so beautiful!!!! Hope can get one soon....


----------



## vaganza

Heavenli said:


> I purchased the black diorissimo
> But also found this light blue jean Color which was gorgeous too
> Just thought I'd share the pic
> 
> 
> View attachment 1772076
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1772082



What is the type of this leather?

Love your diorissimo black bag, BIG CONGRATS


----------



## Orange_Fizz

Anyone can help authenticate this for me? Also which collection did it come from?

Many thanks
http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Authentic-Purple-to-Peach-Pink-Dior-Diorissimo-Tote-Bag-Shoulder-BNWT-RECEIPT-/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/$(KGrHqF,!qMFBml6s2wWBQuH2Huv6w~~60_57.JPG


----------



## averagejoe

Orange_Fizz said:


> Anyone can help authenticate this for me? Also which collection did it come from?
> 
> Many thanks
> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Authentic-Purple-to-Peach-Pink-Dior-Diorissimo-Tote-Bag-Shoulder-BNWT-RECEIPT-/00/s/MTIwMFgxNjAw/$(KGrHqF,!qMFBml6s2wWBQuH2Huv6w~~60_57.JPG



Please post all authentication requests in the Authenticate This Dior thread, and be sure to read Post 1 for photo and format requirements before submitting your request


----------



## df2012

Got the gold diorissimo in medium size &#128512;


----------



## redish

congrats on your new bag!! me likey 
That color is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Issimo101

df2012 said:


> Got the gold diorissimo in medium size &#128512;


What a beauty!!!!!!!! Congratulation!!!!!!!!


----------



## vaganza

Could anyone please let me know if Diorissimo it is new released for "classic" or it is just seasonal ? Some people say yes it is classic and others say no


----------



## eminere

vaganza said:


> Could anyone please let me know if Diorissimo it is new released for "classic" or it is just seasonal ? Some people say yes it is classic and others say no


It has been renewed through Summer 2013 so I doubt it's going anywhere.


----------



## Brandlover2000

Just fyi-I just got my medium Diorissimo in light brown with gold hard ware in September at Chevy Chase store in MD. Price was $3800+tax but I was able to save tax as I came from another state so sale associate was nice enough to offer free tax option for me. However I had to wait for shipping because of that. Shipping was free of course. I love smooth style leather type. We came there to look for a lady Dior & ended up buying this style. It is true that its style looks like Prada Saffiano style. It comes with a clutch inside also.


----------



## NewsweekLdn

Hey girls, quick question. One of the clasp of the shoulder strap doesnt't rebound on its own when I am attaching it to the bag. So I have to push it a little bit back into it's position. Is this normal? Do you know what I mean?


----------



## averagejoe

NewsweekLdn said:


> Hey girls, quick question. One of the clasp of the shoulder strap doesnt't rebound on its own when I am attaching it to the bag. So I have to push it a little bit back into it's position. Is this normal? Do you know what I mean?



If you didn't get the bag from the Dior boutique, then I would doubt the authenticity of the item. Usually an improperly-functioning clasp is a sign that something is fake.

That being said, if you purchased this bag from the Dior boutique, then bring it back to get it fixed for free. At over $4000, the clasps should be perfect.


----------



## NewsweekLdn

hi averagejoe, thanks! you're right. I am gonna go to dior tomorrow. I have got the bag yesterday, so brand new. I hope I can only retrun the strap and not the bag.


----------



## Issimo101

NewsweekLdn said:


> hi averagejoe, thanks! you're right. I am gonna go to dior tomorrow. I have got the bag yesterday, so brand new. I hope I can only retrun the strap and not the bag.


Hi NewsweekLdn, would you post photos of modelling your Diorissimo? I prefer the small size....no more blue jean in small size, the last option is black colour in grain finished.....


----------



## NewsweekLdn

I have actually tried to upload some pics this morning, but they didn't let me do it because I am not a full member. I need more posts and friends. I have the black in grained leather with fuchsia interior in the small size. The small one is pretty spacious and looks nicer with the shoulder strap. I am happy to upload the pics as soon as I am a full member.


----------



## vink

NewsweekLdn said:


> I have actually tried to upload some pics this morning, but they didn't let me do it because I am not a full member. I need more posts and friends. I have the black in grained leather with fuchsia interior in the small size. The small one is pretty spacious and looks nicer with the shoulder strap. I am happy to upload the pics as soon as I am a full member.



I don't think it has anything to do with friends coz I have very few on my profile. I'd say none even before I already posted some photo here. But maybe you need to post more. I think after some number of post, you can upload photo. Or how about uploading them on photobucket and paste the code here?


----------



## Issimo101

NewsweekLdn said:


> I have actually tried to upload some pics this morning, but they didn't let me do it because I am not a full member. I need more posts and friends. I have the black in grained leather with fuchsia interior in the small size. The small one is pretty spacious and looks nicer with the shoulder strap. I am happy to upload the pics as soon as I am a full member.


Hope u can upload your photos.....


----------



## marie c.

I'm thinking to get the small one but still curious about water stain. Is it easy to get water stain on the leather both grained and smooth leather with the light colors?


----------



## boboxu

Anyone has info of boutique carry the small one in color Orange? I'm looking for this color in small size. Thank you


----------



## NewsweekLdn

sorry, I am pretty bad with computers and converting pics. here is mine, small size, grained leather black, comes with a little pouch and shoulder strap.2450 pounds in dior boutique sloane street. I took some approximate measures 32cm  length x 35 cm (hight with handles) and 12 cm width. it's not too heavy. But it is also not a very light bag. But since it's a very high quality bag with bag charms etc , it can't be as light as a celine tote or a neverful. It's very easy to carry with the shoulder strap and very comfortable. Hope this helps. Btw I prefer this bag over kelly because I am always feeling very grown up with a kelly and this bag looks very young and fresh. And it's also handcraft made. This is just my opinion. Hope this girls. Have fun  I love my bag.


----------



## averagejoe

NewsweekLdn said:


> sorry, I am pretty bad with computers and converting pics. here is mine, small size, grained leather black, comes with a little pouch and shoulder strap.2450 pounds in dior boutique sloane street. I took some approximate measures 32cm  length x 35 cm (hight with handles) and 12 cm width. it's not too heavy. But it is also not a very light bag. But since it's a very high quality bag with bag charms etc , it can't be as light as a celine tote or a neverful. It's very easy to carry with the shoulder strap and very comfortable. Hope this helps. Btw I prefer this bag over kelly because I am always feeling very grown up with a kelly and this bag looks very young and fresh. And it's also handcraft made. This is just my opinion. Hope this girls. Have fun  I love my bag.



Your Diorissimo is beautiful!


----------



## Issimo101

NewsweekLdn said:


> sorry, I am pretty bad with computers and converting pics. here is mine, small size, grained leather black, comes with a little pouch and shoulder strap.2450 pounds in dior boutique sloane street. I took some approximate measures 32cm  length x 35 cm (hight with handles) and 12 cm width. it's not too heavy. But it is also not a very light bag. But since it's a very high quality bag with bag charms etc , it can't be as light as a celine tote or a neverful. It's very easy to carry with the shoulder strap and very comfortable. Hope this helps. Btw I prefer this bag over kelly because I am always feeling very grown up with a kelly and this bag looks very young and fresh. And it's also handcraft made. This is just my opinion. Hope this girls. Have fun  I love my bag.


Really really beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Issimo101

NewsweekLdn said:


> sorry, I am pretty bad with computers and converting pics. here is mine, small size, grained leather black, comes with a little pouch and shoulder strap.2450 pounds in dior boutique sloane street. I took some approximate measures 32cm  length x 35 cm (hight with handles) and 12 cm width. it's not too heavy. But it is also not a very light bag. But since it's a very high quality bag with bag charms etc , it can't be as light as a celine tote or a neverful. It's very easy to carry with the shoulder strap and very comfortable. Hope this helps. Btw I prefer this bag over kelly because I am always feeling very grown up with a kelly and this bag looks very young and fresh. And it's also handcraft made. This is just my opinion. Hope this girls. Have fun  I love my bag.


Hi, dear, could you upload your Diorissimo in action while you carrying in different ways, as I still thinking whether the size suit me or not?


----------



## kikokun

NewsweekLdn said:


> sorry, I am pretty bad with computers and converting pics. here is mine, small size, grained leather black, comes with a little pouch and shoulder strap.2450 pounds in dior boutique sloane street. I took some approximate measures 32cm  length x 35 cm (hight with handles) and 12 cm width. it's not too heavy. But it is also not a very light bag. But since it's a very high quality bag with bag charms etc , it can't be as light as a celine tote or a neverful. It's very easy to carry with the shoulder strap and very comfortable. Hope this helps. Btw I prefer this bag over kelly because I am always feeling very grown up with a kelly and this bag looks very young and fresh. And it's also handcraft made. This is just my opinion. Hope this girls. Have fun  I love my bag.


Omg so crazy gorgeous! Congratulations! Please tell me (silly question), do the Dior charms make a lot of clanging?


----------



## rancia

kikokun said:


> Omg so crazy gorgeous! Congratulations! Please tell me (silly question), do the Dior charms make a lot of clanging?


yes


----------



## averagejoe

rancia said:


> yes



Really? I find that a bit surprising. My mom's never had much noise coming from her D I O R charms, because the loop that they are attached to is not free to swing around (it is secured to the ring that attaches the handle to the bag). 

She found that the Gaucho key and coin charms made a lot of noise, though, and she ended up clipping them off because of the noise. Down goes the resale value, if she ever plans on reselling it.


----------



## rancia

averagejoe said:


> Really? I find that a bit surprising. My mom's never had much noise coming from her D I O R charms, because the loop that they are attached to is not free to swing around (it is secured to the ring that attaches the handle to the bag).
> 
> She found that the Gaucho key and coin charms made a lot of noise, though, and she ended up clipping them off because of the noise. Down goes the resale value, if she ever plans on reselling it.



Sorry I don't quite understand what you mean by secure and not free to swing around.. It certainly can move.. And I found the D I O R hitting each other wakes up my kitty each time I took it out.. 

Are we talking about Diorissimo?


----------



## averagejoe

rancia said:


> Sorry I don't quite understand what you mean by secure and not free to swing around.. It certainly can move.. And I found the D I O R hitting each other wakes up my kitty each time I took it out..
> 
> Are we talking about Diorissimo?



The charms can move, but they won't bang very freely since the ring that they are attached to is firmly attached to the base of the handle. 

This is true for the Lady Dior, but not the Diorissimo. Sorry I somehow thought this was about the Lady Dior.


----------



## lulalula

rancia said:


> Sorry I don't quite understand what you mean by secure and not free to swing around.. It certainly can move.. And I found the D I O R hitting each other wakes up my kitty each time I took it out..
> 
> Are we talking about Diorissimo?



looool that's so cute! my kitty loves all my diorissimos she just loves to sit on it when I'm not watching..
btw the charm does make a lot of noise.


----------



## Brandlover2000

Beautiful color inside & outside :-


----------



## Issimo101

I finally got my Diorissimo...in black colour small size!!! So happy and excited!!!


----------



## rk4265

Issimo101 said:


> I finally got my Diorissimo...in black colour small size!!! So happy and excited!!!


Good for you would love to see pics


----------



## soxx

Just went to see the Diorissimo in small size, so there are actually 2 types if finishing. 1 in grained and the other in smooth calf. The smooth calf was lighter. Prefer the grained finishing but its really kind of heavy. Small cost SGD5,300.


----------



## lulalula

Hi everyone. I'd like to share this new addition to my diorissimo collection. It was love at the first sight when I saw it in the diormag. but I never thought I'd be that lucky to actually bump into it in the boutique. (I was on my way to get a lady dior or a miss dior that day, but this beauty just came and all plans were postponed. )
So I got it around Christmas time. a sweet treat for myself


----------



## soxx

lulalula said:
			
		

> Hi everyone. I'd like to share this new addition to my diorissimo collection. It was love at the first sight when I saw it in the diormag. but I never thought I'd be that lucky to actually bump into it in the boutique. (I was on my way to get a lady dior or a miss dior that day, but this beauty just came and all plans were postponed. )
> So I got it around Christmas time. a sweet treat for myself



Congrats! Is that a light beige colour?


----------



## lulalula

soxx said:


> Congrats! Is that a light beige colour?



thanks  it's called the pinky beige on the outside. it's a new color for resort13, they also make it in the lady dior, the granville and a bi-color diorissimo styles. It's lighter than all the previous beige colors. sort of like a butter/cream kind of white.


----------



## dxs

Some of diorissimo large in dior boutique, jakarta


----------



## vink

lulalula said:
			
		

> Hi everyone. I'd like to share this new addition to my diorissimo collection. It was love at the first sight when I saw it in the diormag. but I never thought I'd be that lucky to actually bump into it in the boutique. (I was on my way to get a lady dior or a miss dior that day, but this beauty just came and all plans were postponed. )
> So I got it around Christmas time. a sweet treat for myself



This one is really nice. It look so sweet.


----------



## Issimo101

rk4265 said:


> Good for you would love to see pics



Here the photo for my small Diorissimo in black.


----------



## Joyce Lim

Love the color.


----------



## averagejoe

Issimo101 said:


> Here the photo for my small Diorissimo in black.



Wow! I really love your outfit! The contrast purple lining of the Diorissimo is truly divine, too!


----------



## kelkel99

stumble upon this bag, start researching on it, now I need to go and see it  IRL at my local dior store this weekend. Might just be my first dior...  soon! *excited*

thanks for all the lovely photos ladies!


----------



## puririn

Issimo101 said:
			
		

> Here the photo for my small Diorissimo in black.



I also just got the same bag in black, but ur hardware looks silver? Mine is in champagne gold


----------



## puririn

Another pic


----------



## averagejoe

puririn said:


> Another pic
> 
> View attachment 2017813



I really love the pebbled leather and the contrast lining!

Issimo101's Diorissimo is the same as yours; it has light gold hardware. It almost looks silver in the picture because it's reflecting the grayish clouds.


----------



## Issimo101

averagejoe said:


> I really love the pebbled leather and the contrast lining!
> 
> Issimo101's Diorissimo is the same as yours; it has light gold hardware. It almost looks silver in the picture because it's reflecting the grayish clouds.


Respect your professional view, averagejoe!!! 

My Diorissimo's hardware same as puririn. U are really an expert.


----------



## puririn

averagejoe said:


> I really love the pebbled leather and the contrast lining!
> 
> Issimo101's Diorissimo is the same as yours; it has light gold hardware. It almost looks silver in the picture because it's reflecting the grayish clouds.



Thx for answering, yes, I also like the pebbled leather and the contrast lining, that's why I choose this one over the other black in smooth leather with pink lining inside. And I am thinking should I buy the wallet to match it as well


----------



## Issimo101

puririn said:


> Thx for answering, yes, I also like the pebbled leather and the contrast lining, that's why I choose this one over the other black in smooth leather with pink lining inside. And I am thinking should I buy the wallet to match it as well


Get different colour to match your Diorissimo. Purple colour and sunflower yellow really nice to match your Diorissimo.


----------



## dxs

Have you guys checkout the website? there's canvas diorissimo


----------



## crazy8baglady

lulalula said:


> Hi everyone. I'd like to share this new addition to my diorissimo collection. It was love at the first sight when I saw it in the diormag. but I never thought I'd be that lucky to actually bump into it in the boutique. (I was on my way to get a lady dior or a miss dior that day, but this beauty just came and all plans were postponed. )
> So I got it around Christmas time. a sweet treat for myself


It's so beautiful!! I was JUST eyeing it online tonight too...sigh. Is it size small?


----------



## tutushopper

puririn said:


> Another pic
> 
> View attachment 2017813



So very lovely and elegant; I love this!


----------



## lulalula

vink said:
			
		

> This one is really nice. It look so sweet.



Thank you vink!


----------



## lulalula

crazy8baglady said:
			
		

> It's so beautiful!! I was JUST eyeing it online tonight too...sigh. Is it size small?



Thank you yes it is size small.


----------



## nnghuang

Can some tell me what collections is this blue grained calfskin with hot pink interior is from? I got this for Christmas and its gorgeous but have not idea which collection it is from.


----------



## lulalula

nnghuang said:


> Can some tell me what collections is this blue grained calfskin with hot pink interior is from? I got this for Christmas and its gorgeous but have not idea which collection it is from.



This particular combination came later in the fall/winter season but definitely earlier than the majority of the cruise collection. So I'm guessing it belongs to fall/winter12.


----------



## nnghuang

lulalula said:


> This particular combination came later in the fall/winter season but definitely earlier than the majority of the cruise collection. So I'm guessing it belongs to fall/winter12.


Thank you! I cant wait to take it out but wanted to get some twilly to protect the handles first. Thoughts on what color I should go with?


----------



## Always New LV

I got my in medium in black grained leather with fuchsia lining.


----------



## averagejoe

Always New LV said:


> I got my in medium in black grained leather with fuchsia lining.
> 
> View attachment 2035309



Congratulations on your new beauty!!! I absolutely love the pebbled finish and the  contrast purple lining.


----------



## Always New LV

Thank, I really enjoy it a lot and got lots of compliments.


----------



## tutushopper

Always New LV said:


> I got my in medium in black grained leather with fuchsia lining.
> 
> View attachment 2035309



Beautiful bag; love the leather look and the lining color!


----------



## nordin1n

Just purchased this beautiful gorgeous bag, fell in love with the color  

Presenting my first Dior in carmin red and gris gray inner lining.  






Under the light, the color is a bit pinkish.


----------



## tutushopper

nordin1n said:


> Just purchased this beautiful gorgeous bag, fell in love with the color
> 
> Presenting my first Dior in carmin red and gris gray inner lining.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037680
> 
> 
> Under the light, the color is a bit pinkish.



Stunning color & love the contrast lining color with it, too.  So pretty!


----------



## rk4265

Wow


----------



## averagejoe

nordin1n said:


> Just purchased this beautiful gorgeous bag, fell in love with the color
> 
> Presenting my first Dior in carmin red and gris gray inner lining.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2037680
> 
> 
> Under the light, the color is a bit pinkish.



Wow congratulations! What an absolutely stunning bag!


----------



## nordin1n

averagejoe said:


> Wow congratulations! What an absolutely stunning bag!





rk4265 said:


> Wow





tutushopper said:


> Stunning color & love the contrast lining color with it, too.  So pretty!



Thank-you 

I was contemplating between this carmine red beauty with another mint green ... The range of colors of Diorissimo are so impressive.

Here's the mint green, along with other colors of Diorissimo available at that time.

By the way I was told that they gonna increase the price by this Feb!


----------



## soxx

nordin1n said:


> Just purchased this beautiful gorgeous bag, fell in love with the color
> 
> Presenting my first Dior in carmin red and gris gray inner lining.
> 
> Under the light, the color is a bit pinkish.



Congrats on scoring this beauty!  this colour is definitely more outstanding than the mint green.


----------



## soxx

Hmm, a thought just pop up...why can't they make the Diorissimo a reversible bag? Won't it be great if we could use both sides of the bag? That's like pay the price of 1 and get 2 looks?


----------



## averagejoe

nordin1n said:


> Thank-you
> 
> I was contemplating between this carmine red beauty with another mint green ... The range of colors of Diorissimo are so impressive.
> 
> Here's the mint green, along with other colors of Diorissimo available at that time.
> 
> By the way I was told that they gonna increase the price by this Feb!



Wow thank you for sharing these gorgeous pictures! Looks like Spring is already here with all these colours! 

Mint is really gorgeous!


----------



## BDgirl

I love Diorissimo! I'll post a late reveal of mine soon!


----------



## vink

nordin1n said:


> Thank-you
> 
> I was contemplating between this carmine red beauty with another mint green ... The range of colors of Diorissimo are so impressive.
> 
> Here's the mint green, along with other colors of Diorissimo available at that time.
> 
> By the way I was told that they gonna increase the price by this Feb!



Thank you for all these photos. I especially love the mint green and that cobalt blue. 

But too bad for the price increase news.... I'm still on a ban until March! Can they wait a couple more months?


----------



## BDgirl

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/late-reveal-grained-violet-diorissimo-800954.html
My reveal thread


----------



## NiniChanel

My dream bag &#9825;&#9829;&#9825;


----------



## nordin1n

Have to share out these beautiful range of colors currently available at Dior Paviilion KL. Price will increase by 15th April.


----------



## tutushopper

Oh nooooooooooooooooo only 4 more days!  Beautiful colors; ty for uploading these!


----------



## averagejoe

Wow what beautiful colours! The last green one is so bright!

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Nico_79

That green is gorgeous! I can't believe there will be a price increase so soon! Is my dream of owning a dior dashed?


----------



## tutushopper

Nico_79 said:


> That green is gorgeous! I can't believe there will be a price increase so soon! Is my dream of owning a dior dashed?



Hurry, hurry, hurry to Dior!  The small leather goods and the pouchettes already had the increase, and the SA told me that the increase for the larger bags is coming very soon, so the 15th doesn't sound that far off.  They didn't even get notice this time, as they usually do, they just went in and found out when they started ringing things up!


----------



## Nico_79

tutushopper said:


> Hurry, hurry, hurry to Dior!  The small leather goods and the pouchettes already had the increase, and the SA told me that the increase for the larger bags is coming very soon, so the 15th doesn't sound that far off.  They didn't even get notice this time, as they usually do, they just went in and found out when they started ringing things up!


Ack! I might have to make an emergency visit tomorrow and there's only one store in Toronto. I have no idea what stock they may or may not have. Going to cross my fingers!


----------



## tutushopper

Nico_79 said:


> Ack! I might have to make an emergency visit tomorrow and there's only one store in Toronto. I have no idea what stock they may or may not have. Going to cross my fingers!



Nico, you can always pre-pay as well (I did that with my shoes).  I'd definitely make that visit if I were you.  I'm glad that I got the ones that I did when I did.  I still have a couple I'm thinking about, so I may be making a fast visit, too!  Dior is dangerous!


----------



## Nico_79

tutushopper said:


> Nico, you can always pre-pay as well (I did that with my shoes).  I'd definitely make that visit if I were you.  I'm glad that I got the ones that I did when I did.  I still have a couple I'm thinking about, so I may be making a fast visit, too!  Dior is dangerous!


That's a good point, I will have to ask if I'm unable to find anything available. I feel so torn as I've just started buying Chanel again so hopping over to Dior is exciting, but also uncharted waters. I have heard the quality is excellent and I love love love the fact Princess Di always carried the Lady Dior, I'm a sucker for that sort of stuff. I wanted to be her as a little girl! Haha

Hopefully you will find what you are searching for too tutushopper.


----------



## tutushopper

Nico_79 said:


> That's a good point, I will have to ask if I'm unable to find anything available. I feel so torn as I've just started buying Chanel again so hopping over to Dior is exciting, but also uncharted waters. I have heard the quality is excellent and I love love love the fact Princess Di always carried the Lady Dior, I'm a sucker for that sort of stuff. I wanted to be her as a little girl! Haha
> 
> Hopefully you will find what you are searching for too tutushopper.



Thank you; I hope you will find what you are looking for, too.  Dior is so classic, so well made, so iconic.  I think you will be quite happy with what you find!


----------



## baglvr2012

I'm loving the Diorissimo in small.  If you have one already and use it everyday, can you tell me if it has been a bit heavy?  I'm trying to avoid bags that are heavy but this one is such a classic design!
thank you.


----------



## ThisVNchick

baglvr2012 said:


> I'm loving the Diorissimo in small.  If you have one already and use it everyday, can you tell me if it has been a bit heavy?  I'm trying to avoid bags that are heavy but this one is such a classic design!
> thank you.



I have a small Diorissimo and it can be heavy sometimes. Here's why I say this. If you carry it on your wrist/arm/hand, you will definitely feel the weight. However, when I use the shoulder strap to carry the bag, it doesn't seem to so bad (probably because your shoulders are stronger than your hands). I carry the bag both ways, it just depends on my mood and outfit. But I will say this, regardless of the weight, I LOVE THE DESIGN. It is very chic and polished. My best advice would be to go into a Dior store and try it on.


----------



## Jamie Freed

GrRoxy said:


> I saw it twice, once on a lady going out of Dior building at night haha
> What Im most interested in is its durability... Its so beautiful, wondering- is it avaliable in python?


I believe the Dior boutique in Bergdorf Goodman has one in python. Ask for Vera there - she's fantastic!


----------



## celdridge

I just got my Diorissimo bag in Paris, and I LOVE it!!


----------



## averagejoe

celdridge said:


> I just got my Diorissimo bag in Paris, and I LOVE it!!



Congratulations on your new Diorissimo!


----------



## tutushopper

celdridge said:


> I just got my Diorissimo bag in Paris, and I LOVE it!!



Gorgeous Diorissimo!  How wonderful that you bought it in Paris!


----------



## crazy8baglady

celdridge said:


> I just got my Diorissimo bag in Paris, and I LOVE it!!


Drool!!!   What color is the interior?


----------



## Nico_79

celdridge said:


> I just got my Diorissimo bag in Paris, and I LOVE it!!


Congrats so pretty!


----------



## filet68

celdridge said:


> I just got my Diorissimo bag in Paris, and I LOVE it!!


Very beautiful Diorissimo.  What color is it?  Also, is it the smooth or grained leather?

Thanks!


----------



## celdridge

Thanks for everyone's compliments! 
It's beige / cream grained calfskin with a clay-red lining and light gold hardware.


----------



## mrsmadz902

Saw this in hnl and looooooved the ivory one! You're so lucky!!! Congrats! It's gorgeous!!


----------



## Marble

Finally I got her after waiting for almost 6 months..


----------



## averagejoe

Marble said:


> Finally I got her after waiting for almost 6 months..



WOW! I love this colour, especially with the leather-wrapped charms! Congratulations!

And I see the adorable Lady Dior handbag charm in your picture underneath your bag.


----------



## Marble

averagejoe said:


> WOW! I love this colour, especially with the leather-wrapped charms! Congratulations!
> 
> And I see the adorable Lady Dior handbag charm in your picture underneath your bag.



Ya, the Lady Dior handbag charm is really cute! 

But quite disappointed that only the DIOR charms are wrapped with leather, not like the runway pieces.


----------



## averagejoe

Marble said:


> Ya, the Lady Dior handbag charm is really cute!
> 
> But quite disappointed that only the DIOR charms are wrapped with leather, not like the runway pieces.



I agree. I would prefer the complete monotone Diorissimo with all of the hardware being wrapped. Somehow that didn't translate into retail.

Still, wrapping the charms in leather means that they won't show scratches like the metal hardware, so your bag will look brand new for a long time.


----------



## rowy65

Marble said:


> Finally I got her after waiting for almost 6 months..



Absolutely beautiful!  The color is so pretty.  Was at Dior today and test drove the Diorissimo in small , black with fuchsia lining with gold hardware.  Hopefully it will come home with me soon before price increase.


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> I agree. I would prefer the complete monotone Diorissimo with all of the hardware being wrapped. Somehow that didn't translate into retail.


The runway styles did make it to retail.  It just depends if they were ordered for the particular country and then its distribution is limited to key flagship boutiques only.


----------



## averagejoe

eminere;24502004 said:
			
		

> The runway styles did make it to retail.  It just depends if they were ordered for the particular country and then its distribution is limited to key flagship boutiques only.



I still haven't seen pictures of the all-wrapped hardware versions yet, but I'm glad that they do exist. They make a really bold statement when everything is one colour, like the all-black Chanel Classic Flap bags.


----------



## tutushopper

averagejoe said:


> I still haven't seen pictures of the all-wrapped hardware versions yet, but I'm glad that they do exist. They make a really bold statement when everything is one colour, like the all-black Chanel Classic Flap bags.



I haven't seen the wrapped hardware Diorissimo, but the wrapped black "D.I.O.R." Lady Dior was gorgeous in person; they had one at my boutique, and I'd have bought it on the spot had I not just 5 minutes prior bought the all-black Chanel.


----------



## soxx

Marble said:


> Finally I got her after waiting for almost 6 months..



This combination is so pretty!


----------



## rowy65

rowy65 said:


> Absolutely beautiful!  The color is so pretty.  Was at Dior today and test drove the Diorissimo in small , black with fuchsia lining with gold hardware.  Hopefully it will come home with me soon before price increase.



I'm bringing up my own quote because I went back today to Dior and finally got it.  I just posted a pic in another thread so forgive the repeat, I'm just sooo excited


----------



## gucci_chelsea

rowy65 said:


> I'm bringing up my own quote because I went back today to Dior and finally got it.  I just posted a pic in another thread so forgive the repeat, I'm just sooo excited


the grained black looks great! love the fuchsia lining too coz i only saw the ones with purple lining..
at first i was totally in love with the smooth leather but after seeing both in stores i totally love the feel of the grained leather! and it seems to be more scratch resistant


----------



## rowy65

gucci_chelsea said:


> the grained black looks great! love the fuchsia lining too coz i only saw the ones with purple lining..
> at first i was totally in love with the smooth leather but after seeing both in stores i totally love the feel of the grained leather! and it seems to be more scratch resistant



Thanks so much!  I was in love with the smooth beige at first with the pink lining but the grained leather fits my lifestyle more.


----------



## kelkel99

Hi Ladies, I've been wanting to get a small grained leather diorissimo for a few months now.. but haven't had any luck in my hometown (Asia). I'm wandering if its hard to find one in New York or Boston as I will be traveling there in June. I'm hoping I might have better luck. Thanks in advance


----------



## rowy65

kelkel99 said:


> Hi Ladies, I've been wanting to get a small grained leather diorissimo for a few months now.. but haven't had any luck in my hometown (Asia). I'm wandering if its hard to find one in New York or Boston as I will be traveling there in June. I'm hoping I might have better luck. Thanks in advance


 I just got mine from Manhasset, NY.  No problem and plenty of color selections


----------



## rowy65

ThisVNchick said:


> I have a small Diorissimo and it can be heavy sometimes. Here's why I say this. If you carry it on your wrist/arm/hand, you will definitely feel the weight. However, when I use the shoulder strap to carry the bag, it doesn't seem to so bad (probably because your shoulders are stronger than your hands). I carry the bag both ways, it just depends on my mood and outfit. But I will say this, regardless of the weight, I LOVE THE DESIGN. It is very chic and polished. My best advice would be to go into a Dior store and try it on.



I agree.  I wore mine today for the first time.  It is a heavy bag, especially after you put all your stuff in.  Nevertheless , it is a beautiful bag and worth the extra oomph needed to carry it.


----------



## danishharraz

rowy65 said:


> I agree.  I wore mine today for the first time.  It is a heavy bag, especially after you put all your stuff in.  Nevertheless , it is a beautiful bag and worth the extra oomph needed to carry it.


Yeah, I agree. I just ask my wifey to stash all her stuff into my messenger bag when she is using her Diorissimo bag. LOL!


----------



## ThisVNchick

rowy65 said:


> I'm bringing up my own quote because I went back today to Dior and finally got it.  I just posted a pic in another thread so forgive the repeat, I'm just sooo excited



We have the same bag  It's such a lovely style; I'm still so in love with mine.

I think the pebbled leather texture is so great, it definitely makes the bag stand out more than just a plain leather bag. Also, pebbled leather hides scratches better than smooth leather!


----------



## rowy65

danishharraz said:


> Yeah, I agree. I just ask my wifey to stash all her stuff into my messenger bag when she is using her Diorissimo bag. LOL!


 lol,yeah, that would be handy.  surprisingly, it's  roomy to fit all my stuff.


----------



## rowy65

ThisVNchick said:


> We have the same bag  It's such a lovely style; I'm still so in love with mine.
> 
> I think the pebbled leather texture is so great, it definitely makes the bag stand out more than just a plain leather bag. Also, pebbled leather hides scratches better than smooth leather!


 Oh, thats wonderful.  it not surprising that this color combo is so popular.  I know the feeling about loving this bag  The texture just makes this bag even more lovely.  Nice to meet a bag twin!


----------



## kelkel99

rowy65 said:


> I just got mine from Manhasset, NY.  No problem and plenty of color selections


Thanks for the reply, I actually received a call from my locate Dior store today saying they have the black grained leather on hold for me. I'm going to pop by tomorrow and have a look. But I also saw on the official website, there's a new navy color out this season.. the color is gorgeous  but I know they are already sold out where I am. I'm trying to decide whether I should try my luck in the states or just buy the black one. Don't have any navy blue bag.. have many many black bags.. hahaha. 

May I ask how much is the small diorissimo in USD. Thank you so much.


----------



## rowy65

kelkel99 said:


> Thanks for the reply, I actually received a call from my locate Dior store today saying they have the black grained leather on hold for me. I'm going to pop by tomorrow and have a look. But I also saw on the official website, there's a new navy color out this season.. the color is gorgeous  but I know they are already sold out where I am. I'm trying to decide whether I should try my luck in the states or just buy the black one. Don't have any navy blue bag.. have many many black bags.. hahaha.
> 
> May I ask how much is the small diorissimo in USD. Thank you so much.


 I saw the Navy, it think its lined in pink!  It was gorgeous but I think they only had it in medium.  I am all about the navy, I have a YSL and a Chanel in Navy.  That's why I went with black.  I paid $3,800 USD.  I would get the black, you might have alot of black bags but not one lined in fuchsia!


----------



## ujili

Hi! I'm interested in buying this bag. Can anyone tell me the dimensions of the handle on the small and medium diorissimo and the prices of the bag in Ostrich and alligator? Thanks!


----------



## crazy8baglady

ujili said:


> Hi! I'm interested in buying this bag. Can anyone tell me the dimensions of the handle on the small and medium diorissimo and the prices of the bag in Ostrich and alligator? Thanks!


Last I checked the medium ostrich is $15500 USD and the medium croc is $38000 USD.  They can both be custom ordered in the colors you like, including the color of the interior and the charms...yum!!


----------



## averagejoe

ujili said:


> Hi! I'm interested in buying this bag. Can anyone tell me the dimensions of the handle on the small and medium diorissimo and the prices of the bag in Ostrich and alligator? Thanks!



I don't know the dimensions of the handle, but they are not big enough to be carried over the shoulder if that's what you're trying to ask. They are large enough to fit in the crook of your arm, though


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

ujili said:


> Hi! I'm interested in buying this bag. Can anyone tell me the dimensions of the handle on the small and medium diorissimo and the prices of the bag in Ostrich and alligator? Thanks!



Saks in Boca raton Florida has a gorgeous bright green ostrich medium size I passed on recently, if you are interested in a bright color. It was breathtaking


----------



## ujili

averagejoe said:


> I don't know the dimensions of the handle, but they are not big enough to be carried over the shoulder if that's what you're trying to ask. They are large enough to fit in the crook of your arm, though



Oh really? Lol...I have  a patent medium lady dior and the handle was not as accommodating i would say as my other bags...Glad to know though...


----------



## ujili

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Saks in Boca raton Florida has a gorgeous bright green ostrich medium size I passed on recently, if you are interested in a bright color. It was breathtaking



Yes...I saw breathtaking ones in Boston too...will check dem out and see!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

is it true there is some sort of internal limit at Dior for how many Diorissimo bags you can get per year or season?


----------



## monchichi52

It's sad that Toronto is still waiting for the Diorissimo.


----------



## Eureka89

Revealing my diorissimo collection!


----------



## dxs

Breathtaking!!!


----------



## rowy65

Eureka89 said:


> Revealing my diorissimo collection!



Gorgeous, eureka!  We are bag twins withe the black grained.  First time I saw the Canvas, haven't seen it in stores yet,it's so pretty.


----------



## dxs

Just got pictures about the diorissimo from my SA in Dior Jakarta boutique
Price IDR 27,000,000 (about USD 2,800)


----------



## puririn

Wow, love the shocking pink&#65281;


----------



## rk4265

My next bag in the pink wow


----------



## gucci_chelsea

cute colours! btw is that a mini? like it looks smaller than the small diorissimo...


----------



## dxs

Yes that is the mini


----------



## ThisVNchick

dxs said:


> Just got pictures about the diorissimo from my SA in Dior Jakarta boutique
> Price IDR 27,000,000 (about USD 2,800)



They look like they're about the size of a med. LD?


----------



## averagejoe

dxs said:


> Just got pictures about the diorissimo from my SA in Dior Jakarta boutique
> Price IDR 27,000,000 (about USD 2,800)



Wow the small Diorissimo is just PERFECT (can't think of another word to describe it)! And the colours are phenomenal!

(The price is reasonable, too! I can actually afford one for my mom if I can actually get my hands on one, as I have never seen this bag displayed at the Dior at Holt Renfrew!)


----------



## dxs

According to my SA, the size is smaller than LD medium. Long wallet definitely cannot fit into it.


----------



## lulalula

LamborghiniGirl said:


> is it true there is some sort of internal limit at Dior for how many Diorissimo bags you can get per year or season?



Yes it used to be 1 per year but then later they created a list of customers who can buy more. no idea whether the limit has been lifted now..


----------



## dxs

Hi Guys......I have the sweetest SA ever, she sent me the comparison picture of medium LD and mini Diorissimo (although I clearly stated that I wont buy anything LOL). 

So here it is


----------



## averagejoe

dxs said:


> Hi Guys......I have the sweetest SA ever, she sent me the comparison picture of medium LD and mini Diorissimo (although I clearly stated that I wont buy anything LOL).
> 
> So here it is



Thank you for sharing this picture! It really gives an idea of the size of the small Diorissimo.


----------



## eminere

dxs said:


> Hi Guys......I have the sweetest SA ever, she sent me the comparison picture of medium LD and mini Diorissimo (although I clearly stated that I wont buy anything LOL).
> 
> So here it is


Is your local store in the middle of opening/renovating? The mannequins in the background are naked, there is no jewellery on the display props on the shelves, and the chair is still wrapped in plastic!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

eminere;24623459 said:
			
		

> Is your local store in the middle of opening/renovating? The mannequins in the background are naked, there is no jewellery on the display props on the shelves, and the chair is still wrapped in plastic!



there is no certainty it is an authentic and legitimate Dior boutique.


----------



## ThisVNchick

dxs said:


> Hi Guys......I have the sweetest SA ever, she sent me the comparison picture of medium LD and mini Diorissimo (although I clearly stated that I wont buy anything LOL).
> 
> So here it is



THANK YOU FOR THIS COMPARISON PICTURE!

Hm, makes me rethink this purchase as it might be too small for my needs.


----------



## dxs

eminere;24623459 said:
			
		

> Is your local store in the middle of opening/renovating? The mannequins in the background are naked, there is no jewellery on the display props on the shelves, and the chair is still wrapped in plastic!



Probably. It is the only Dior boutique in Jakarta, in Plaza Senayan.


----------



## dxs

LamborghiniGirl said:


> there is no certainty it is an authentic and legitimate Dior boutique.



It is the only Dior boutique in Jakarta and it is legit of course. It is in the Plaza Senayan , one of the most luxurious mall in Jakarta. In that mall there is the only celine boutique too in Jakarta. There are some new stock arriving, probably they are rearranging something. Here is another shot of the boutique


----------



## dxs

LamborghiniGirl said:


> there is no certainty it is an authentic and legitimate Dior boutique.


The shot is taken at night time, when the store is closed. Thats why they wrapped things and took away all the jewellery. You can see the shop across is dark already. The other open is when the shop is open.


----------



## dxs

The boutique is also listed in Dior Website


----------



## LamborghiniGirl

dxs said:


> The shot is taken at night time, when the store is closed. Thats why they wrapped things and took away all the jewellery. You can see the shop across is dark already. The other open is when the shop is open.



Do you work there? Good to know! Normally a sales associate wouldn't send photos with that type of background.


----------



## dxs

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Do you work there? Good to know! Normally a sales associate wouldn't send photos with that type of background.


No, but I love my SA and every one in the Dior boutique so much. I am one of the VIP client there, and their service is really great. They sent me candles for mothers day, invite for luncheon, etc. Sorry, I just feel so upset that my SA hardwork (taking all the pictures just for reference, etc) is being taken wrongly. I live 2 hours plane ride from the boutiqe but I have visited it a few times. I also received a thank you email from france for my purchase. They are like family to me. None of other brand boutique (Hermes, LV, Chanel and Celine) have the same level of service in my country. That's all. Next time you visit Jakarta, just go to Plaza Senayan, you will love it there.


----------



## eminere

dxs said:


> The shot is taken at night time, when the store is closed. Thats why they wrapped things and took away all the jewellery. You can see the shop across is dark already. The other open is when the shop is open.


That makes more sense!


----------



## eminere

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Do you work there? Good to know! *Normally a sales associate wouldn't send photos with that type of background.*


That's what I was thinking... It's not a very good look.


----------



## eminere

dxs said:


> No, but I love my SA and every one in the Dior boutique so much. I am one of the VIP client there, and their service is really great. They sent me candles for mothers day, invite for luncheon, etc. Sorry, I just feel so upset that my SA hardwork (taking all the pictures just for reference, etc) is being taken wrongly. I live 2 hours plane ride from the boutiqe but I have visited it a few times. I also received a thank you email from france for my purchase. They are like family to me. None of other brand boutique (Hermes, LV, Chanel and Celine) have the same level of service in my country. That's all. Next time you visit Jakarta, just go to Plaza Senayan, you will love it there.


That's great to hear you've been receiving such fantastic service.  Don't feel upset, it's just that normally photos like that wouldn't be sent to clients.  Dior is after all a high-end brand and image is important.  It shows that your SA values you and trusts you very much.


----------



## dxs

Thank you Eminere.


----------



## chicinthecity777

dxs said:


> It is the only Dior boutique in Jakarta and it is legit of course. It is in the Plaza Senayan , one of the most luxurious mall in Jakarta. In that mall there is the only celine boutique too in Jakarta. There are some new stock arriving, probably they are rearranging something. Here is another shot of the boutique


 
Is that a new blue???


----------



## dxs

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Is that a new blue???


That bag has just arrived in the boutique. According to my SA, the colour is turquoise, but to me, it looks like cobalt blue from SS 2012.


----------



## eminere

dxs said:


> That bag has just arrived in the boutique. According to my SA, the colour is turquoise, but to me, it looks like cobalt blue from SS 2012.


It's definitely not cobalt blue. It's probably turquoise from Pre-Fall 2013.


----------



## angelintan

Hai i' m also came from jakarta. Special service like that is normal for vip customer.
And this is my new diorissimo bag and wallet.  I endup with blue and corail. 

http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...96627B2-6831-000005086DD62AB5_zpsa662e535.jpg

http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...1F0BD51-6831-00000508834CACA5_zps0ea674ee.jpg

http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...1B9CBC5-6831-000005088D6776CD_zps103be504.jpg

http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...E7F79B7-6831-0000050893BF61F4_zpse388de64.jpg

http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...928A036-6831-00000508995F6C06_zps33507c5a.jpg

http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...28B39A2-6831-00000508D5495CCF_zps4fff6e5b.jpg

http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...147767D-6831-00000508CF537983_zps5b8bc136.jpg

Diorissimo wallet

http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...C962D32-6831-00000508A7209499_zps1b533c23.jpg


----------



## averagejoe

angelintan said:


> Hai i' m also came from jakarta. Special service like that is normal for vip customer.
> And this is my new diorissimo bag and wallet.  I endup with blue and corail.
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...96627B2-6831-000005086DD62AB5_zpsa662e535.jpg
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...1F0BD51-6831-00000508834CACA5_zps0ea674ee.jpg
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...1B9CBC5-6831-000005088D6776CD_zps103be504.jpg
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...E7F79B7-6831-0000050893BF61F4_zpse388de64.jpg
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...928A036-6831-00000508995F6C06_zps33507c5a.jpg
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...28B39A2-6831-00000508D5495CCF_zps4fff6e5b.jpg
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...147767D-6831-00000508CF537983_zps5b8bc136.jpg
> 
> Diorissimo wallet
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...C962D32-6831-00000508A7209499_zps1b533c23.jpg



 Look at all those colours!!! Congratulations on your new Diorissimo!


----------



## Mi_Lan

I like these two colors neon pink and yellow. They remind me of Celine  resort 2012.


----------



## rowy65

angelintan said:


> Hai i' m also came from jakarta. Special service like that is normal for vip customer.
> And this is my new diorissimo bag and wallet.  I endup with blue and corail.
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...96627B2-6831-000005086DD62AB5_zpsa662e535.jpg
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...1F0BD51-6831-00000508834CACA5_zps0ea674ee.jpg
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...1B9CBC5-6831-000005088D6776CD_zps103be504.jpg
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...E7F79B7-6831-0000050893BF61F4_zpse388de64.jpg
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...928A036-6831-00000508995F6C06_zps33507c5a.jpg
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...28B39A2-6831-00000508D5495CCF_zps4fff6e5b.jpg
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...147767D-6831-00000508CF537983_zps5b8bc136.jpg
> 
> Diorissimo wallet
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...C962D32-6831-00000508A7209499_zps1b533c23.jpg



Beautiful colors and the wallet is gorgeous also!


----------



## tutushopper

angelintan said:


> Hai i' m also came from jakarta. Special service like that is normal for vip customer.
> And this is my new diorissimo bag and wallet.  I endup with blue and corail.
> Diorissimo wallet



Beautiful colors; congrats!


----------



## eminere

Mi_Lan said:


> I like these two colors neon pink and yellow. They remind me of Celine  resort 2012.


The colours really pop, don't they?


----------



## ohitsjen

angelintan said:


> Hai i' m also came from jakarta. Special service like that is normal for vip customer.
> And this is my new diorissimo bag and wallet.  I endup with blue and corail.
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...96627B2-6831-000005086DD62AB5_zpsa662e535.jpg
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...1F0BD51-6831-00000508834CACA5_zps0ea674ee.jpg
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...1B9CBC5-6831-000005088D6776CD_zps103be504.jpg
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...E7F79B7-6831-0000050893BF61F4_zpse388de64.jpg
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...928A036-6831-00000508995F6C06_zps33507c5a.jpg
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...28B39A2-6831-00000508D5495CCF_zps4fff6e5b.jpg
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...147767D-6831-00000508CF537983_zps5b8bc136.jpg
> 
> Diorissimo wallet
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...C962D32-6831-00000508A7209499_zps1b533c23.jpg


Congratulations on your Diorissimo purchases! Loving the coral so much! And the lining contrasts wonderfully with the blue one as well! I was wondering if I could ask if the wallet you bought came in any other colours? I love how the interior looks quite similar to the Louis Vuitton Insolite wallet, but the exterior is much more beautifully finished imo.


----------



## angelintan

ohitsjen said:


> Congratulations on your Diorissimo purchases! Loving the coral so much! And the lining contrasts wonderfully with the blue one as well! I was wondering if I could ask if the wallet you bought came in any other colours? I love how the interior looks quite similar to the Louis Vuitton Insolite wallet, but the exterior is much more beautifully finished imo.


Thank you  
Yes they came in other color. I recalled they have coral and punk.


----------



## chicinthecity777

angelintan said:


> Hai i' m also came from jakarta. Special service like that is normal for vip customer.
> And this is my new diorissimo bag and wallet. I endup with blue and corail.
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...96627B2-6831-000005086DD62AB5_zpsa662e535.jpg
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...1F0BD51-6831-00000508834CACA5_zps0ea674ee.jpg
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...1B9CBC5-6831-000005088D6776CD_zps103be504.jpg
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...E7F79B7-6831-0000050893BF61F4_zpse388de64.jpg
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...928A036-6831-00000508995F6C06_zps33507c5a.jpg
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...28B39A2-6831-00000508D5495CCF_zps4fff6e5b.jpg
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...147767D-6831-00000508CF537983_zps5b8bc136.jpg
> 
> Diorissimo wallet
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...C962D32-6831-00000508A7209499_zps1b533c23.jpg


 
Thank you for sharing the photos! Do you know if the blue comes in grained leather?


----------



## ohitsjen

angelintan said:


> Thank you
> Yes they came in other color. I recalled they have coral and punk.


Thank you!! The perfect wallet...



xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you for sharing the photos! Do you know if the blue comes in grained leather?


Not the OP, but when I called up, they said they had the grained leather in Blue Jean (not sure if that is the blue you're after...)


----------



## nordin1n

angelintan said:


> Hai i' m also came from jakarta. Special service like that is normal for vip customer.
> And this is my new diorissimo bag and wallet.  I endup with blue and corail.
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...96627B2-6831-000005086DD62AB5_zpsa662e535.jpg
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...1F0BD51-6831-00000508834CACA5_zps0ea674ee.jpg
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...1B9CBC5-6831-000005088D6776CD_zps103be504.jpg
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...E7F79B7-6831-0000050893BF61F4_zpse388de64.jpg
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...928A036-6831-00000508995F6C06_zps33507c5a.jpg
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...28B39A2-6831-00000508D5495CCF_zps4fff6e5b.jpg
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...147767D-6831-00000508CF537983_zps5b8bc136.jpg
> 
> Diorissimo wallet
> 
> http://i1331.photobucket.com/albums...C962D32-6831-00000508A7209499_zps1b533c23.jpg



Congrats on yr Diorissimo bag and wallet! They are simply beautiful.


----------



## goforbags

Hi ladies, do you have any idea about  the 38cm large diorissimo price in the UK?


----------



## ngocphuongaus

dxs said:


> Hi Guys......I have the sweetest SA ever, she sent me the comparison picture of medium LD and mini Diorissimo (although I clearly stated that I wont buy anything LOL).
> 
> So here it is



How much this small Dorrisimo cost ? It's so beautiful


----------



## averagejoe

ngocphuongaus said:


> How much this small Dorrisimo cost ? It's so beautiful



I think someone here said that it was $2700. Can someone please confirm this?


----------



## eminere

averagejoe said:


> I think someone here said that it was $2700. Can someone please confirm this?


The mini is USD3,100.


----------



## ngocphuongaus

eminere;24693972 said:
			
		

> The mini is USD3,100.



Thanks That sounds right, Diorissimo costs more than other Dior bags, I've never seen they display any Diorissimo in David Jones Melbourne


----------



## eminere

ngocphuongaus said:


> Thanks That sounds right, Diorissimo costs more than other Dior bags, I've never seen they display any Diorissimo in David Jones Melbourne


In Australian Dollars it's AUD3,300.  The Diorissimo collection isn't usually displayed on shelves in non-flagship stores but you can ask the SA to show them to you.


----------



## eminere

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Thank you for sharing the photos! Do you know if the blue comes in grained leather?


Yes, in a darker shade called Encre M048.


----------



## ngocphuongaus

eminere;24694042 said:
			
		

> In Australian Dollars it's AUD3,300.  The Diorissimo collection isn't usually displayed on shelves in non-flagship stores but you can ask the SA to show them to you.



thanks . Im just wondering why they dont display them but ive seem the SA showed a customer a Medium dust pink Diorissimo, its gorgeous, but I knew its over $4000 AUD so I didnt ask, I went home w my black Lady Dior lambskin anyway


----------



## eminere

ngocphuongaus said:


> thanks . Im just wondering why they dont display them but ive seem the SA showed a customer a Medium dust pink Diorissimo, its gorgeous, but I knew its over $4000 AUD so I didnt ask, I went home w my black Lady Dior lambskin anyway


The Diorissimo line is positioned quite exclusively so it is viewable by request only at smaller stores.


----------



## Mi_Lan

Diorisimo size M is 5000$. And smal is 3600$ at my local store! Insane.!


----------



## chicinthecity777

ohitsjen said:


> Not the OP, but when I called up, they said they had the grained leather in Blue Jean (not sure if that is the blue you're after...)


 



			
				eminere;24694053 said:
			
		

> Yes, in a darker shade called Encre M048.


 
Thank you both! I am after a medium toned true blue and don't know what's offered out there. Will take a look.


----------



## dxs

ngocphuongaus said:


> How much this small Dorrisimo cost ? It's so beautiful



IDR 27,000,000 about USD 2700


----------



## ngocphuongaus

dxs said:


> IDR 27,000,000 about USD 2700




youre lucky, which country you live in, Dior Australia has no small to medium bags below 3300aud. im sure this bag retails over $3300 in AUD. my Lady Dior is already costs $3700 AUD, i feel so ripped off


----------



## dxs

ngocphuongaus said:


> youre lucky, which country you live in, Dior Australia has no small to medium bags below 3300aud. im sure this bag retails over $3300 in AUD. my Lady Dior is already costs $3700 AUD, i feel so ripped off


in Indonesia. I used to live in Melbourne....and I love it there. Back then there was no Dior, don't know now....


----------



## ngocphuongaus

dxs said:


> in Indonesia. I used to live in Melbourne....and I love it there. Back then there was no Dior, don't know now....



thats a very good price there in Indonesia, Melbourne only has one Dior store which is located in David Jones at the CBD. The price of Dior here is a bit ridiculous and service is not that great ... for what i paid for. the manager is pretty cold and rude. other brands LV, Prada and Chanel has more stores and service is way .. better


----------



## aliasamir

I want to get the blue one so beautiful


----------



## eminere

ngocphuongaus said:


> thats a very good price there in Indonesia, Melbourne only has one Dior store which is located in David Jones at the CBD. The price of Dior here is a bit ridiculous and service is not that great ... for what i paid for. the manager is pretty cold and rude. other brands LV, Prada and Chanel has more stores and service is way .. better


Who served you in Melbourne?


----------



## ngocphuongaus

eminere;24780320 said:
			
		

> Who served you in Melbourne?


 
there is only one store in Mel. I met a few of SA and the store manager. I dont know the store manager name but shes cold and never greeted me when i was there, she just talked to her staffs in front of me. She doesnt understand English very well as well, thats my impression, i could be wrong. The SA name Sheryl and Fiona were nice. The other assistant helping me packing up my Lady Dior was a bit unprofessional, when i came back to store she greeted me this way "whats up?" . I dont know if she even works there anymore
When I was buying my Lady Dior, I wanted the black color, they said I had to buy a wallet as well even i wasnt my intention otherwise they had to put me in waiting list so i bought the Black New Lock wallet. It is nice wallet anyway
long story... sorry


----------



## eminere

ngocphuongaus said:


> there is only one store in Mel. I met a few of SA and the store manager. I dont know the store manager name but shes cold and never greeted me when i was there, she just talked to her staffs in front of me. She doesnt understand English very well as well, thats my impression, i could be wrong. The SA name Sheryl and Fiona were nice. The other assistant helping me packing up my Lady Dior was a bit unprofessional, when i came back to store she greeted me this way "whats up?" . I dont know if she even works there anymore
> When I was buying my Lady Dior, I wanted the black color, they said I had to buy a wallet as well even i wasnt my intention otherwise they had to put me in waiting list so i bought the Black New Lock wallet. It is nice wallet anyway
> long story... sorry


Sorry to hear about your less-than-positive experience.  The girls there are all usually quite lovely.  Fion is actually the acting store manager so someone else mustn't have been on their best behaviour.


----------



## ngocphuongaus

eminere;24780377 said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about your less-than-positive experience. The girls there are all usually quite lovely. Fion is actually the acting store manager so someone else mustn't have been on their best behaviour.


 
I think they need to improve on their customers services considering they are working for a high end brand. I never had problems w other stores like Chanel, Prada and LV, and i dont expect an excellent service, at least polite and helpful, thats all i need. I think 80% of their customers are Chinese and Im not a Chinese. Anyway, theyre not rude, but not great, the manager is cold... i just think it could have been better so I would come back. I spent 4700AUD for two items, dont u think i deserve good service?


----------



## kaka28

I found this bag a bit plain at first but now starting to love it after modelling it in dior but i like structured bag.  Does this bag flop overtime?  I saw pics online and due to the non zipper opening the top of the bag tends to flop over.  Can someone advise please?  Thanks


----------



## xxxsmz

averagejoe said:


> I think someone here said that it was $2700. Can someone please confirm this?


the small is USD3,600, and medium is USD4,200

Don't you guys think the medium size is too big? I just got one in medium. The color is gorgeous but I think it's too big for me. I'm just 5' 4". I'm considering to return it...but I really love the bag : (


----------



## averagejoe

xxxsmz said:


> the small is USD3,600, and medium is USD4,200
> 
> Don't you guys think the medium size is too big? I just got one in medium. The color is gorgeous but I think it's too big for me. I'm just 5' 4". I'm considering to return it...but I really love the bag : (



You have to also consider how much stuff it can fit. If it is good for holding everything that you need, then this is the best size for you. 

If the small size can actually fit all of your daily essentials, then by all means exchange yours with the small (if they have one in stock, that is).


----------



## angelintan

My new diorissimo mini with my old small diorissimo


----------



## ThisVNchick

xxxsmz said:


> the small is USD3,600, and medium is USD4,200
> 
> Don't you guys think the medium size is too big? I just got one in medium. The color is gorgeous but I think it's too big for me. I'm just 5' 4". I'm considering to return it...but I really love the bag : (



I'm 5'2 and I have a small and a medium. I only use the medium when I travel or when I need to bring my 13" MacBook, otherwise the small fits my needs and is much lighter to lug around.


----------



## ThisVNchick

kaka28 said:


> I found this bag a bit plain at first but now starting to love it after modelling it in dior but i like structured bag.  Does this bag flop overtime?  I saw pics online and due to the non zipper opening the top of the bag tends to flop over.  Can someone advise please?  Thanks



This bag does flop with time especially the front part where the charms are. My latest bag came with some cardboard and when not in use I keep it structured with the cardboard inside and it's helping to slow down the flopping process, but I think the flopping process is inevitable- it's also part of the beauty of the bag.


----------



## ThisVNchick

angelintan said:


> My new diorissimo mini with my old small diorissimo
> View attachment 2222279



Gorgeous! I love the colors!


----------



## pinkmonster

angelintan said:


> My new diorissimo mini with my old small diorissimo
> View attachment 2222279



Whats the colour of the small diorissimo? its to die for!


----------



## angelintan

The small diorissimo is in corail and the mini is in fuschia


----------



## goforbags

Here is mine. 
I Love it so so so much ! 
Perfectly match me , both  in  office lady  style and vacation style.


----------



## tutushopper

goforbags said:


> Here is mine.
> I Love it so so so much !
> Perfectly match me , both  in  office lady  style and vacation style.
> 
> View attachment 2224397
> 
> 
> View attachment 2224398



Stunning tri-color!  You wear it well!


----------



## lulalula

goforbags said:


> Here is mine.
> I Love it so so so much !
> Perfectly match me , both  in  office lady  style and vacation style.
> 
> View attachment 2224397
> 
> 
> View attachment 2224398



Beautiful color combination! I have one in orange but I like this more!


----------



## lulalula

xxxsmz said:


> the small is USD3,600, and medium is USD4,200
> 
> Don't you guys think the medium size is too big? I just got one in medium. The color is gorgeous but I think it's too big for me. I'm just 5' 4". I'm considering to return it...but I really love the bag : (



I'm 5'4'' too, does it look big on me? I don't think so, especially when you carry it over shoulder and it collapses a little, looks nice and relaxed. I find the medium a good size for work. I have two small too, but only use them when I don't carry much. The small size can hold quite a bit but I wouldn't want to stuff it.


----------



## averagejoe

lulalula said:


> I'm 5'4'' too, does it look big on me? I don't think so, especially when you carry it over shoulder and it collapses a little, looks nice and relaxed. I find the medium a good size for work. I have two small too, but only use them when I don't carry much. The small size can hold quite a bit but I wouldn't want to stuff it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2224776



Looks like the perfect size on you! The slouching effect is gorgeous!


----------



## rowy65

lulalula said:


> I'm 5'4'' too, does it look big on me? I don't think so, especially when you carry it over shoulder and it collapses a little, looks nice and relaxed. I find the medium a good size for work. I have two small too, but only use them when I don't carry much. The small size can hold quite a bit but I wouldn't want to stuff it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2224776


 
I think it looks fine.  I have the small and feel its holds more than enough for me.  BTW, love your Dior flats


----------



## tutushopper

lulalula said:


> I'm 5'4'' too, does it look big on me? I don't think so, especially when you carry it over shoulder and it collapses a little, looks nice and relaxed. I find the medium a good size for work. I have two small too, but only use them when I don't carry much. The small size can hold quite a bit but I wouldn't want to stuff it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2224776



Fabulous look on you, and seems to fit you quite well!  I just wish it was a tiny (okay, more than a tiny) bit less heavy.  *Huge sigh*


----------



## BagEnthusiast01

the Diorissimo is absolutely amazing and well worth it!


----------



## kaka28

ThisVNchick said:


> This bag does flop with time especially the front part where the charms are. My latest bag came with some cardboard and when not in use I keep it structured with the cardboard inside and it's helping to slow down the flopping process, but I think the flopping process is inevitable- it's also part of the beauty of the bag.



Thanks.  I am thinking whether to go for one, also smooth or grain.  Do you feel the bag is unsafe because of now zipper?


----------



## rowy65

kaka28 said:


> Thanks.  I am thinking whether to go for one, also smooth or grain.  Do you feel the bag is unsafe because of now zipper?



I have the small grained in black and fuchsia and there is a snap button on the inside of the bag which keeps both sides together.   It's not perfectly secure like a zipper but its pretty secure.  Also, while smooth is lovely, the texture of the grained is gorgeous!  Good luck!


----------



## rowy65

I was at Dior today picking out a little red hot number to be revealed in another thread once I receive it   I decided to pick up some intel on Diorissimo's for a fellow tpf'er who is interested in one.  I didn't get to take a pic of the turquoise one but it was pretty bright but here are some new arrivals - Olive green with PINK! lining, so lovely and a tricolor in a maroon with cream sides and dark grey handles.  The pic shows them in medium, sorry that my camera doesn't take the best pics.  I forgot to add there was a dark red for the fall also but forgot if it was GHW or SHW


----------



## tutushopper

kaka28 said:


> Thanks.  I am thinking whether to go for one, also smooth or grain.  Do you feel the bag is unsafe because of now zipper?



Just do be aware that the pebbled one is heavier than the smooth, if weight matters to you.  The bag is drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## poohbag

I have a question for the medium Diorissimo owners! How much do you use the strap for shoulder carry vs. hand carry? Since the strap is thin and detachable, I'm a little concerned that it may be too flimsy or is uncomfortable for extended use if you have a lot in the bag? Thanks!


----------



## nnghuang

poohbag said:


> I have a question for the medium Diorissimo owners! How much do you use the strap for shoulder carry vs. hand carry? Since the strap is thin and detachable, I'm a little concerned that it may be too flimsy or is uncomfortable for extended use if you have a lot in the bag? Thanks!



I always use the strap. personally i think it's pretty good and sturdy but i do not over stuff my purse though.


----------



## ThisVNchick

poohbag said:


> I have a question for the medium Diorissimo owners! How much do you use the strap for shoulder carry vs. hand carry? Since the strap is thin and detachable, I'm a little concerned that it may be too flimsy or is uncomfortable for extended use if you have a lot in the bag? Thanks!



I don't use the handles very much, 90% I am wearing the shoulder strap. I only use the handles when I need pick up the bag to put it on something (like to a seat). I do not think the strap is thin or flimsy at all. It's pretty thick (thicker than the LD straps) and sits comfortably on my shoulders, even with lots of items in my bag.


----------



## poohbag

nnghuang said:


> I always use the strap. personally i think it's pretty good and sturdy but i do not over stuff my purse though.





ThisVNchick said:


> I don't use the handles very much, 90% I am wearing the shoulder strap. I only use the handles when I need pick up the bag to put it on something (like to a seat). I do not think the strap is thin or flimsy at all. It's pretty thick (thicker than the LD straps) and sits comfortably on my shoulders, even with lots of items in my bag.



Thank you so much both of you! This is exactly what I want to hear!


----------



## averagejoe

rowy65 said:


> I was at Dior today picking out a little red hot number to be revealed in another thread once I receive it   I decided to pick up some intel on Diorissimo's for a fellow tpf'er who is interested in one.  I didn't get to take a pic of the turquoise one but it was pretty bright but here are some new arrivals - Olive green with PINK! lining, so lovely and a tricolor in a maroon with cream sides and dark grey handles.  The pic shows them in medium, sorry that my camera doesn't take the best pics.  I forgot to add there was a dark red for the fall also but forgot if it was GHW or SHW



Wow what a beautiful combination of colours!

By the way, what red number did you pick up?


----------



## rowy65

averagejoe said:


> Wow what a beautiful combination of colours!
> 
> By the way, what red number did you pick up?



Aren't the colors gorgeous?   They also had an LD in dark green leather with the leather wrapped charms.  They also had a few mini Diorissimos in fluorescent pink and turquoise.  My little red number should arrive on Wednesday , so I will post a reveal around then.


----------



## xsimplicity

Does anyone know where I can purchase a mini Diorissimo? And the price of a mini? Apparently Canada does not sell Diorissimo bags at all. I called the Dior boutique in New York and they said that they don't carry the mini size. TIA!


----------



## rowy65

xsimplicity said:


> Does anyone know where I can purchase a mini Diorissimo? And the price of a mini? Apparently Canada does not sell Diorissimo bags at all. I called the Dior boutique in New York and they said that they don't carry the mini size. TIA!



I'm in NY and in the Manhasset boutique , there was turquoise and I think like a day glo yellow in the Mini.  The SAs are lovely there.  I'm sure they can help you.  Good luck!


----------



## xsimplicity

rowy65 said:


> I'm in NY and in the Manhasset boutique , there was turquoise and I think like a day glo yellow in the Mini.  The SAs are lovely there.  I'm sure they can help you.  Good luck!



Thanks a lot for the info! I will give them a call.


----------



## Aynd

ngocphuongaus said:


> I think they need to improve on their customers services considering they are working for a high end brand. I never had problems w other stores like Chanel, Prada and LV, and i dont expect an excellent service, at least polite and helpful, thats all i need. I think 80% of their customers are Chinese and Im not a Chinese. Anyway, theyre not rude, but not great, the manager is cold... i just think it could have been better so I would come back. I spent 4700AUD for two items, dont u think i deserve good service?


I can understand your dissapointment, the second important thing when you buy luxury goods, beside the goods itself, is the shoping experience. I've been to Dior boutique twice, Once in Starhill Gallery Kuala Lumpur and once in Pacific Place Hongkong. At both boutique, I was attend by super nice SA. They explain every produc detail and history, get the bag for me to try, even I was not asked it to, serving  drinks, and they knew from the start that I was just window shopping. When I walked out the store not buy anything, they still polite, and hope me to came back again, and consider to purcase next visit. It was a wonderfull expirience. Sorry if its too long.


----------



## rosebullet

Just wanted to share that I am so in love with the bleu nuit color with gunmetal hardware and a hot pink interior. That combo is to die for!! I'd put my deposit down for that if I hadnt just purchased a mini lady dior!! Too cute to resist.


----------



## kelkel99

rosebullet said:


> Just wanted to share that I am so in love with the bleu nuit color with gunmetal hardware and a hot pink interior. That combo is to die for!! I'd put my deposit down for that if I hadnt just purchased a mini lady dior!! Too cute to resist.



Ohh ...the colour combo sounds divine, what size did u see it in?


----------



## rosebullet

kelkel99 said:


> Ohh ...the colour combo sounds divine, what size did u see it in?



I havnt actually seen it in person but saw the same bag in other colors. loved the design and Ive always been a lover of gunmetal hardware or matte gold hardware like Chanel does.  Ive seen enough pictures to want it bad! Now im thinking if i should give up mini dior and just fork out another 2000 for a Diorissimo. What do you think?


----------



## Bethc

After agonizing over getting one for over a year, I finally found one for me!  

I saw this color in a pic, but then I couldn't find one at all. Yesterday, I went into the boutique and they had one!!  Almost decided to get a new delicious dk purple one they'd just gotten, but in the end it was the fuchsia w/orange interior that captured my heart!


----------



## kelkel99

rosebullet said:


> I havnt actually seen it in person but saw the same bag in other colors. loved the design and Ive always been a lover of gunmetal hardware or matte gold hardware like Chanel does.  Ive seen enough pictures to want it bad! Now im thinking if i should give up mini dior and just fork out another 2000 for a Diorissimo. What do you think?



It will be a bigger bag, worth considering. 
I love the gunmetal hardware as well.. I'm hoping to see some photos of this combination soon.. maybe from you? lol  Good luck with your decision - diorissimo is very tempting.


----------



## Petitefolie

My first Diorissimo. It's a beautiful second hand. Actually I would have preferred the Tangerine one but the tricolor looks great for summer. 

Lulalula, i saw in previous pages you like the tri-coloured one more than your Orange. If you want to make an exchange


----------



## bhCartier

Petitefolie said:


> My first Diorissimo. It's a beautiful second hand. Actually I would have preferred the Tangerine one but the tricolor looks great for summer.
> 
> Lulalula, i saw in previous pages you like the tri-coloured one more than your Orange. If you want to make an exchange
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/17/agq7.jpg/


 
Congrats! It's lovely and the colors put together making it look even more beautiful.


----------



## rosebullet

Petitefolie said:


> My first Diorissimo. It's a beautiful second hand. Actually I would have preferred the Tangerine one but the tricolor looks great for summer.
> 
> Lulalula, i saw in previous pages you like the tri-coloured one more than your Orange. If you want to make an exchange


gorgeous color combo here! I cant tell its second and i cant believe its second considering its a fairly new release? Lucky you!


----------



## joyful07

Bethc said:


> After agonizing over getting one for over a year, I finally found one for me!
> 
> I saw this color in a pic, but then I couldn't find one at all. Yesterday, I went into the boutique and they had one!!  Almost decided to get a new delicious dk purple one they'd just gotten, but in the end it was the fuchsia w/orange interior that captured my heart!
> 
> View attachment 2256606



Omg! I was just browsing through the official dior website and I was so attracted to this bag too!!! Can show some modeling photos? And how do u find the bag? This color needs a lot of babying? I was so in love with the red one with grained leather when I saw it as i walked past dior boutique near my place; i wanted to get that but i am such a pinkie. So I am now so troubled over which color to get!!! Argggggg


----------



## Bethc

joyful07 said:


> Omg! I was just browsing through the official dior website and I was so attracted to this bag too!!! Can show some modeling photos? And how do u find the bag? This color needs a lot of babying? I was so in love with the red one with grained leather when I saw it as i walked past dior boutique near my place; i wanted to get that but i am such a pinkie. So I am now so troubled over which color to get!!! Argggggg



Thank you!  I love this color!  As I said, there none around for weeks And then one day I walked to the boutique in there it was. She said there were two more in the US, But you should have someone check, if This is the color you want.   Here's another pic.


----------



## joyful07

Thanks for the photo! It is such a beautiful colour! I am not in the US; currently on job posting with my hub in china. But I will not buy the bag here as the import tax here is very high; so will be buying my bag on my next trip to hk! I hope the bag will wait for me! Will call hk boutique before going, of cos!


----------



## noell

I'm thinking about getting the diorissimo next month and I really want something beautiful and timeless.  I'm trying to decided between the navy blue color with pale yellow interior or the blue noire color with pink interior.  The Navy blue comes in the pebbled leather which feels amazing and may be a bit more durable than the blue noire with the smooth leather.  Any advice you have would be appreciated.  Thanks


----------



## noell

Oh Wow!  Your bag is beautiful!!!!


----------



## dxs

The best color ever!! Congrats !!


----------



## HADASSA

Bethc said:


> Thank you!  I love this color!  As I said, there none around for weeks And then one day I walked to the boutique in there it was. She said there were two more in the US, But you should have someone check, if This is the color you want.   Here's another pic.
> 
> View attachment 2261826


 
Bethc this is just as gorgeous as the tri-colour. Is this the medium or the small?


----------



## Nahreen

The Diorissimo bags are beautiful. I am a bit confused about the sizes available. On the Dior website there are two sizes, small and large. Here some write mini and medium. Is mini the same as small and medium the same as large or have their been other sizes available before?


----------



## Bethc

They said the large was the medium.  There is a very small size, but I'm not sure if that's the small or the mini.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Nahreen said:


> The Diorissimo bags are beautiful. I am a bit confused about the sizes available. On the Dior website there are two sizes, small and large. Here some write mini and medium. Is mini the same as small and medium the same as large or have their been other sizes available before?



The Diorissimo comes in a mini, small, and medium. When it was first released a large was available but I was told it has been discontinued. You can go through the posts in this thread and find that most Diorissimo pictured are either small or medium. There are a couple of minis pictured here and there.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Nahreen said:


> The Diorissimo bags are beautiful. I am a bit confused about the sizes available. On the Dior website there are two sizes, small and large. Here some write mini and medium. Is mini the same as small and medium the same as large or have their been other sizes available before?


These are from my collection. 

The black one is the "small" while the burgundy color is the "medium".


----------



## Nahreen

ThisVNchick said:


> These are from my collection.
> 
> The black one is the "small" while the burgundy color is the "medium".
> 
> View attachment 2268311



Thank you. Your bags are beuatiful. How are they holding up when not filled?


----------



## issimo

Seen one lavender diorissimo, so breathtaking! So the color is discontinued?


----------



## ThisVNchick

issimo said:


> Seen one lavender diorissimo, so breathtaking! So the color is discontinued?



It is an older color from previous seasons. I spotted one in a boutique back in June. The color is no longer in production but some may still be floating around. Just call Dior and they can probably locate one for you if the bag is still in stock.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Nahreen said:


> Thank you. Your bags are beuatiful. How are they holding up when not filled?



I actually kept the filling that came with the purchase. So even when not in use, I wrap the bag back in the original packaging. It helps to slow down the crease formation on the leather. So far, my small (since I bought that one first) is slowing breaking in, while my medium (I just got that in June), is still very structured. With any bag, if you cherish it and maintain it well, you should see a slow progression of wear.


----------



## maroiky

I was in live with Blake diorissomo in London n price was 2780£ for large! It's gorgeous n a very versatile bag! Day wear n formal both! But Wht really is cute n classy diorling!!!! Totaly adorable!!!!


----------



## Nahreen

ThisVNchick said:


> I actually kept the filling that came with the purchase. So even when not in use, I wrap the bag back in the original packaging. It helps to slow down the crease formation on the leather. So far, my small (since I bought that one first) is slowing breaking in, while my medium (I just got that in June), is still very structured. With any bag, if you cherish it and maintain it well, you should see a slow progression of wear.



Thanks. I do the same, keep the filling and keep them stored with it inside.


----------



## hinnie

I'm joining the small black grained Diorissimo with fuchsia lining club.


----------



## bhCartier

hinnie said:


> I'm joining the small black grained Diorissimo with fuchsia lining club.


 
Gorgeous.. Goes really well with your outfit.. Congratulations!


----------



## averagejoe

hinnie said:


> I'm joining the small black grained Diorissimo with fuchsia lining club.



Super stunning! I love the pop of colour from the leather lining which matches your shirt!


----------



## rowy65

hinnie said:


> I'm joining the small black grained Diorissimo with fuchsia lining club.



Absolutely gorgeous.  We are bag twins !  Congrats on your beautiful Diorissimo


----------



## tutushopper

hinnie said:


> I'm joining the small black grained Diorissimo with fuchsia lining club.



Beautiful Diorissimo!  I love the black with fuchsia lining, and it really goes well with your outfit here, too!


----------



## nnghuang

Hello TPFers!

I was wondering is there a DIOR forum for people that are trying to sell or buy second hand purses?


----------



## eminere

nnghuang said:


> Hello TPFers!
> 
> I was wondering is there a DIOR forum for people that are trying to sell or buy second hand purses?


Buying and selling is not permitted on TPF, unless you have been invited to join Marketplaza.

You can always try eBay.


----------



## GenieBottle26

Hello everyone!  I have recently become very interested in the Diorissimo but I have a few questions that I hope y'all would be kind enough to answer for me   How is the weight of the medium Dorissimo vs. a Birkin 35?  Is the medium Dior similar in size to a B35?  Also, I'm assuming that the grained leather tends to slouch less than the smooth?  I ask because my nearest Dior boutique is several hours away....Thanks all!


----------



## GenieBottle26

Bump bump


----------



## averagejoe

GenieBottle26 said:


> Hello everyone!  I have recently become very interested in the Diorissimo but I have a few questions that I hope y'all would be kind enough to answer for me   How is the weight of the medium Dorissimo vs. a Birkin 35?  Is the medium Dior similar in size to a B35?  Also, I'm assuming that the grained leather tends to slouch less than the smooth?  I ask because my nearest Dior boutique is several hours away....Thanks all!



Oh I wouldn't know because I haven't held either bag before, but the dimensions of the Diorissimo bag are:

Mini - 22.5 x 16.5 x 10 cm
Small - 33 x 23 x 11 cm
Medium - 38 x 27 x 12 cm

For some reason the mini is called the "small" on the website, and the medium is called the "large" on the website. Maybe I got my sizes wrong, but these are the three from the Dior website.

Maybe someone else can comment on the weight and sizes.


----------



## GenieBottle26

averagejoe said:


> Oh I wouldn't know because I haven't held either bag before, but the dimensions of the Diorissimo bag are:
> 
> Mini - 22.5 x 16.5 x 10 cm
> Small - 33 x 23 x 11 cm
> Medium - 38 x 27 x 12 cm
> 
> For some reason the mini is called the "small" on the website, and the medium is called the "large" on the website. Maybe I got my sizes wrong, but these are the three from the Dior website.
> 
> Maybe someone else can comment on the weight and sizes.


Thank you so much for your reply!  It does seem like the medium is being called the large?  So strange.  Thanks so much.


----------



## foxyqt

*hinnie*; congrats on your beautiful Diorissimo! The size is perfect for you!


----------



## HADASSA

Brandlover2000 said:


> Just fyi-I just got my medium Diorissimo in light brown with gold hard ware in September at Chevy Chase store in MD. Price was $3800+tax but I was able to save tax as I came from another state so sale associate was nice enough to offer free tax option for me. However I had to wait for shipping because of that. Shipping was free of course. I love smooth style leather type. We came there to look for a lady Dior & ended up buying this style. It is true that its style looks like Prada Saffiano style. It comes with a clutch inside also.


 
Do you live in a state where there is a Dior boutique or a leased boutique in a department store?


----------



## HADASSA

Anyone knows if Bleu Royale M079 or Sapphire Blue (with pale gold hardware preferably) will be available in the Diorissimo for Resort 2014? Also what other colours will be available?


----------



## shweetprince

I just went into the Christian Dior Atlanta (inside Saks Fifth Avenue) and was able to see the Diorissimo. It's such a beautiful bag. MINE! The new colors are absolutely beautiful! My friend ended up getting the smaller version in a soft blue.

The SA there (Edward, I think) told me that it was two pieces of leather that were actually fused together, because at first I thought it was only dyed a contrasting color. It comes with this cute little pouch thing, too!

They had the Diorissimo beautifully displayed. I love the clean lines! 

Definitely impressed with the presentation and customer service I received after my appointment!


----------



## shweetprince

HADASSA said:


> Anyone knows if Bleu Royale M079 or Sapphire Blue (with pale gold hardware preferably) will be available in the Diorissimo for Resort 2014? Also what other colours will be available?


I just went into the Dior Atlanta store and they had several blues displayed. I'm pretty sure the SA's name is Edward. He sent my friend some great pictures!


----------



## HADASSA

shweetprince said:


> I just went into the Dior Atlanta store and they had several blues displayed. I'm pretty sure the SA's name is Edward. He sent my friend some great pictures!


 
Thank you *shweetprince *- did you see any that looked like this pic? A blue with a hint of purple?


----------



## mclovesbags

Hi,

Anyone know the current price of Diorissimo in Europe? Small/Medium/Large size?

TIA =)


----------



## shweetprince

I'm not sure about Europe, but I believe the price has increased in the U.S. recently. My friend just purchased one and she paid $4600 USD.


----------



## shweetprince

HADASSA said:


> Thank you *shweetprince *- did you see any that looked like this pic? A blue with a hint of purple?


No problem

There was a dark bluish navy in that same color in the boutique. It was in grained leather too. Love that bag.


----------



## HADASSA

shweetprince said:


> No problem
> 
> There was a dark bluish navy in that same color in the boutique. It was in grained leather too. Love that bag.


 
It seems that the US does not have many bags in the small size with colour options. Do you recall if it was with gold hardware and what colour interior?


----------



## bagfetishperson

My first Diorissimo (and my 2nd Dior bag in a month!)... blue persan in smooth leather. It is a small Diorissimo and the size is perfect for my petite body frame (just 5'1).

I am super excited....


----------



## puririn

Love this blue! Good pick!


----------



## bagfetishperson

puririn said:


> Love this blue! Good pick!


 
Thank you for your compliment I love this blue baby very much too!


----------



## oblivion

Anyone can tell me what's the weight of the small diorissimo?


----------



## charoti

http://www.bagnatic.com/files/09-2013/ad10169/large_13782974191320096838.jpg

just got it two weeks ago! seasonal tri colour!


----------



## eminere

charoti said:


> http://www.bagnatic.com/files/09-2013/ad10169/large_13782974191320096838.jpg
> 
> just got it two weeks ago! seasonal tri colour!


Congratulations.


----------



## eminere

bagfetishperson said:


> My first Diorissimo (and my 2nd Dior bag in a month!)... blue persan in smooth leather. It is a small Diorissimo and the size is perfect for my petite body frame (just 5'1).
> 
> I am super excited....


Gorgeous.


----------



## Yuki85

I love the Grey and Azur blue combination!!!


----------



## JessOrange

Petitefolie said:


> My first Diorissimo. It's a beautiful second hand. Actually I would have preferred the Tangerine one but the tricolor looks great for summer.
> 
> Lulalula, i saw in previous pages you like the tri-coloured one more than your Orange. If you want to make an exchange



She is beautiful. Is tri-color a special order? And is it more expensive ?


----------



## averagejoe

JessOrange said:


> She is beautiful. Is tri-color a special order? And is it more expensive ?



Bicolour bags are usually seasonal, and (for the Lady Dior) are more expensive than the regular version. Not sure about the Diorissimo versions, though.


----------



## JessOrange

averagejoe said:


> Bicolour bags are usually seasonal, and (for the Lady Dior) are more expensive than the regular version. Not sure about the Diorissimo versions, though.


 
thanks for the info


----------



## Astrum

charoti said:


> http://www.bagnatic.com/files/09-2013/ad10169/large_13782974191320096838.jpg
> 
> just got it two weeks ago! seasonal tri colour!


 
I LOVE this colour combo! Can you please tell me the names of the colours? Is it a dark purple or burgundy, khaki and celeste? 

Would you happen to still have the colour code for this model?


----------



## eminere

Astrum said:


> I LOVE this colour combo! Can you please tell me the names of the colours? Is it a dark purple or burgundy, khaki and celeste?
> 
> Would you happen to still have the colour code for this model?


The colour code for this is 706.


----------



## charoti

Astrum said:


> I LOVE this colour combo! Can you please tell me the names of the colours? Is it a dark purple or burgundy, khaki and celeste?
> 
> Would you happen to still have the colour code for this model?


I have no clue! to me it's deep purple, olive, and white
clutch is white!

im already not using it.. been a month!
do u want it?


----------



## Aimee3

Does anyone know the current price of the Diorissimo large size in the US?  I was told by an SA that it's now $5400, but that seemed off to me.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Aimee3 said:


> Does anyone know the current price of the Diorissimo large size in the US?  I was told by an SA that it's now $5400, but that seemed off to me.



The largest size available now is actually the medium Diorissimo. The last I checked it was $4600 plus tax (a $400 increase from the previous price prior to August 1st).


----------



## Aimee3

ThisVNchick said:


> The largest size available now is actually the medium Diorissimo. The last I checked it was $4600 plus tax (a $400 increase from the previous price prior to August 1st).


Has the large been discontinued?  I am sure they still had the large in store a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Aimee3

Aimee3 said:


> Has the large been discontinued?  I am sure they still had the large in store a couple of weeks ago.


To VNChick...sorry my above post is confusing.  I know what was called "large" was priced at $4200 back in August 2012, so now it's priced $4600 or is that the middle size at that price?  They still show all 3 sizes on the Dior website, but don't list any prices.  I was surprised when the SA said $5400, since that would be a $1200. increase in a bit more than a year.  Thanks so much.


----------



## ThisVNchick

Aimee3 said:


> Has the large been discontinued?  I am sure they still had the large in store a couple of weeks ago.





Aimee3 said:


> To VNChick...sorry my above post is confusing.  I know what was called "large" was priced at $4200 back in August 2012, so now it's priced $4600 or is that the middle size at that price?  They still show all 3 sizes on the Dior website, but don't list any prices.  I was surprised when the SA said $5400, since that would be a $1200. increase in a bit more than a year.  Thanks so much.



From what I know, when the Diorissimo first launched, there were 3 sizes S,M,L. But I heard that after the first season, they discontinued the L. The one that was $4200 is a medium. I haven't seen a large for over a year now. I had to go onto the site to make sure, but the "large" that they are referring to is a actually the old medium which is now the largest size available, so maybe they renamed it "large"? 
I was quoted $5200 for the medium tri-color Diorissimo, but from their recent look book, there is no bi-color (calf) Diorissimo in the $5K range, not that I know of and I was recently in the Dior about 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Aimee3

ThisVNchick said:


> From what I know, when the Diorissimo first launched, there were 3 sizes S,M,L. But I heard that after the first season, they discontinued the L. The one that was $4200 is a medium. I haven't seen a large for over a year now. I had to go onto the site to make sure, but the "large" that they are referring to is a actually the old medium which is now the largest size available, so maybe they renamed it "large"?
> I was quoted $5200 for the medium tri-color Diorissimo, but from their recent look book, there is no bi-color (calf) Diorissimo in the $5K range, not that I know of and I was recently in the Dior about 3 weeks ago.



This reminds me of Chanel with their flap bags and classic bags.  Everyone is so confused over sizes as well, because when they discontinue a size, then extra small, small, medium, medium/large, large, and jumbo, gets all mixed up since those size names are relative!  I didn't think the Dior price could have jumped that high for the bi-color, (and I never knew it was considered bi-color although that makes perfect sense now!)  The Dior website has a very small Diorissimo pictured...maybe that's a mini, lol!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Aimee3 said:


> This reminds me of Chanel with their flap bags and classic bags.  Everyone is so confused over sizes as well, because when they discontinue a size, then extra small, small, medium, medium/large, large, and jumbo, gets all mixed up since those size names are relative!  I didn't think the Dior price could have jumped that high for the bi-color, (and I never knew it was considered bi-color although that makes perfect sense now!)  The Dior website has a very small Diorissimo pictured...maybe that's a mini, lol!



Yes, I also thought about that right after I had submitted my post and left my computer. Perhaps their "mini" is now their "small", original small is now the medium, and the medium is now the large. I'm not sure of the price for the mini (I am a big bag type of gal), but what I consider the original small, I believe is now $4100 + tax and the medium is $4600 + tax.  All the tri-colors that are available, I have only seen them in the medium size.


----------



## rowy65

These just came into my boutique.   The black is the micro version of my Diorissimo.  I probably would have bought this over my small had it been available.  So darn cute!  I wish it came in the fall colors like burgundy or green.


----------



## Nahreen

The pink one is so pretty


----------



## Siddhani

rowy65 said:


> These just came into my boutique.   The black is the micro version of my Diorissimo.  I probably would have bought this over my small had it been available.  So darn cute!  I wish it came in the fall colors like burgundy or green.



Love the mini in black!! Rowy65 do you know the price of the mini..?


----------



## averagejoe

rowy65 said:


> These just came into my boutique.   The black is the micro version of my Diorissimo.  I probably would have bought this over my small had it been available.  So darn cute!  I wish it came in the fall colors like burgundy or green.



Wow they released the black colour in the mini size! Would love to get that for my mom someday.


----------



## rowy65

Siddhani said:


> Love the mini in black!! Rowy65 do you know the price of the mini..?



I'm thinking $3200 usd but I will text my SA for confirmation.  Aren't they so cute?  Probably way more roomier than the mini Lady Dior also.  I asked today and burgundy and green only in large Lady Dior patents, oh well


----------



## rowy65

averagejoe said:


> Wow they released the black colour in the mini size! Would love to get that for my mom someday.



It's such a great bag!  I just wished it came out in more colors.  I'm all about the mini bag these days.


----------



## averagejoe

rowy65 said:


> It's such a great bag!  I just wished it came out in more colors.  I'm all about the mini bag these days.



It is! My mom is short so she doesn't like big bags. The best part of this bag is that it will be lighter in weight than the other Diorissimo bags (she would not like the weight of the medium Diorissimo. I held it for the first time two weekends ago and it is super heavy!).


----------



## rowy65

averagejoe said:


> It is! My mom is short so she doesn't like big bags. The best part of this bag is that it will be lighter in weight than the other Diorissimo bags (she would not like the weight of the medium Diorissimo. I held it for the first time two weekends ago and it is super heavy!).



I get confused.  I thought mine was the small but now it's medium because the micros are now the new small?  And the medium is now the large?  Is that correct or is it micro, small and medium?


----------



## Siddhani

rowy65 said:


> I'm thinking $3200 usd but I will text my SA for confirmation.  Aren't they so cute?  Probably way more roomier than the mini Lady Dior also.  I asked today and burgundy and green only in large Lady Dior patents, oh well



They are super cute!! Would love to have a black one. Do they come with the long strap? Guess it will indeed be roomier than the mini lady dior.


----------



## averagejoe

Siddhani said:


> They are super cute!! Would love to have a black one. Do they come with the long strap? Guess it will indeed be roomier than the mini lady dior.



They do come with a long strap


----------



## rowy65

Siddhani said:


> They are super cute!! Would love to have a black one. Do they come with the long strap? Guess it will indeed be roomier than the mini lady dior.



I would think so since it's the micro version of the Diorissimo.


----------



## Siddhani

averagejoe said:


> They do come with a long strap



Thanks Averagejoe!!! Cant wait to get mine next year!! So when are you planning in surprising your mom?


----------



## Siddhani

rowy65 said:


> I would think so since it's the micro version of the Diorissimo.



Thats really great!! Any news on the price...?


----------



## rowy65

Siddhani said:


> Thats really great!! Any news on the price...?



Yes, my SA confirmed its $3200 USD


----------



## Siddhani

rowy65 said:


> Yes, my SA confirmed its $3200 USD



Thanks very much Rowy65!!!


----------



## moremi

I bought a Blue one in April - I love it. .But it looks better when not carrying it. Its one of those bags. In retrospect I should have bought a lady dior, which I think its cheaper. Bought mine at the Dubai Mall- Dior Boutique


----------



## mc100

rowy65 said:


> These just came into my boutique.   The black is the micro version of my Diorissimo.  I probably would have bought this over my small had it been available.  So darn cute!  I wish it came in the fall colors like burgundy or green.


Is this the cruise pink with light blue interior? TIA!


----------



## rowy65

mc100 said:


> Is this the cruise pink with light blue interior? TIA!



My SA said it was newly arrived but I can text him and ask for sure!


----------



## rowy65

I spent a couple of days in NYC earlier this week for shopping.  I was originally going to wear my miss dior pochette or my Chanel WOC but decided on wearing my Diorissimo.  It's the medium grained one.  I must say, it got a bit heavy in the shoulder but having the option to carry it by handle or shoulder strap made the burden less weary.   Kinda wishing I had seen the micro first.


----------



## averagejoe

rowy65 said:


> I spent a couple of days in NYC earlier this week for shopping.  I was originally going to wear my miss dior pochette or my Chanel WOC but decided on wearing my Diorissimo.  It's the medium grained one.  I must say, it got a bit heavy in the shoulder but having the option to carry it by handle or shoulder strap made the burden less weary.   Kinda wishing I had seen the micro first.



You can always get the micro as well


----------



## mc100

rowy65 said:


> My SA said it was newly arrived but I can text him and ask for sure!



Thanks! I was hoping it was going to be like the sorbet pink rather than rose dragee. On the positive side, it would save me some $$  ...


----------



## rowy65

mc100 said:


> Thanks! I was hoping it was going to be like the sorbet pink rather than rose dragee. On the positive side, it would save me some $$  ...





rowy65 said:


> These just came into my boutique.   The black is the micro version of my Diorissimo.  I probably would have bought this over my small had it been available.  So darn cute!  I wish it came in the fall colors like burgundy or green.





mc100 said:


> Is this the cruise pink with light blue interior? TIA!



Looking at the pics, it looks like this pink micro has like a poudre lining and not blue.   But I will text my SA to make sure


----------



## rowy65

averagejoe said:


> You can always get the micro as well



Lol, I would easily get the micro.   If only it came in the burgundy or dark green from fall or even the dark grey!


----------



## JazzyMac

I think this is the fastest I've ever gone through a super-thread.  These Diorissimos are absolutely beautiful.  I love @ThisVNChick's collection!


----------



## rania m

in love with this bag


----------



## rania m

amazing


----------



## xChelly

I saw someone come into the boutique with the Diorissimo in a bright bubble gum pink. I was in absolutely love with that. I'm hoping to get my hands on the bag soon the light pink shade.


----------



## Poness

Im joining the Diorissimo club! 

postimg.org/image/bzl5ia43t/
postimg.org/image/5ge2gr6tv/
postimg.org/image/3oh481glh/


----------



## nnghuang

ThisVNchick said:


> The largest size available now is actually the medium Diorissimo. The last I checked it was $4600 plus tax (a $400 increase from the previous price prior to August 1st).


The previous medium now large size which was at 4200 last December is now 4800 in Boston. Single color not the tri-color option.


----------



## ivy2vivian

foxyqt said:


> I bought the small size Diorissimo in Bois De Rose with purple lining  the small size is very chic and fits my petite frame perfectly (I'm 5'2). I was initially going for the medium size but I decided to get the small one. The strap makes it even more perfect! very classy bag..
> 
> Cost about $3,900 in USD from the Abu Dhabi Boutique.


 

i am considering buying a diorissimo too ,but i can't decide the size yet,would you pls tell me the size of the small one? thank you


----------



## ivy2vivian

Ashire said:


> For dinner with my hubs and son


 

so beautiful


----------



## Brandlover2000

Nahreen said:


> Thank you. Your bags are beuatiful. How are they holding up when not filled?



Would you mind if I ask how much the small bag (black) costs this year? Thanks.


----------



## Brandlover2000

Just a sharing thoughts, I came to Dior store at Chevy chase first time in Oct 2012 with a look at Lady Dior bags but when they brought them out I didn't like the way they look..too boxy. I ended up buying small light brown with pepple leather Diorissimo as I loved its look at first sight. Guess what..I love it so much but somehow every time I get out the house ..I feel it's a serious & statement bag..doesn't seem to fit my life style..more casual ..so it's been taken in & out my closet for looking but I could never used it..unbelievable. I don't know wherever I should still keep it or just selling...confused. I feel my Chanel bags & totes fit my lifestyle better. What should I do dear Drissimo lovers?


----------



## cutiek1t

Brandlover2000 said:


> Just a sharing thoughts, I came to Dior store at Chevy chase first time in Oct 2012 with a look at Lady Dior bags but when they brought them out I didn't like the way they look..too boxy. I ended up buying small light brown with pepple leather Diorissimo as I loved its look at first sight. Guess what..I love it so much but somehow every time I get out the house ..I feel it's a serious & statement bag..doesn't seem to fit my life style..more casual ..so it's been taken in & out my closet for looking but I could never used it..unbelievable. I don't know wherever I should still keep it or just selling...confused. I feel my Chanel bags & totes fit my lifestyle better. What should I do dear Drissimo lovers?



It a beautiful bag but if you don't ever use it I would sell it and buy something that you will use. Why would you just have it sitting in the dust bag, the money from selling it could be use toward something else. Hope it help with your decision .


----------



## Brandlover2000

cutiek1t said:


> It a beautiful bag but if you don't ever use it I would sell it and buy something that you will use. Why would you just have it sitting in the dust bag, the money from selling it could be use toward something else. Hope it help with your decision .



Thank you for your advice dear. I will place it on eBay then..just a hard decision as everytime I get it out..still love its beauty look.. Thanks & have a happy new year coming.


----------



## urvi

Hi Ladies!!

I have fallen in love with my first Dior ever...!

I saw this bag in a different combination at the Dior store and loved the 3 tone look, the shape of the bag and the python, but wasn't sure of the colour (it was a turquoise with orange handles and interior, and with python on the sides) Then while looking online,  I found this one... isnt she gorgeous?

I think its the medium, online they have a small and large bags too..

Does anyone know which collection it is from and how much it is for?


----------



## mygoodies

Hey Dior beauties,
I am determined to get the black Small Diorissimo in grained leather as my first Dior 
However, I didn't see it on their website anymore, only the large version?

Does that mean that the small one has been discontinued or is it part of the permanent collection? If so, do they come in other neutral colors as well?
Do u think the Small version is still being sold in their boutiques? I'm planning on getting 1 in Paris. 

Thank you so much! Can't wait to finally add a Dior to my collection!!


----------



## averagejoe

urvi said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> I have fallen in love with my first Dior ever...!
> 
> I saw this bag in a different combination at the Dior store and loved the 3 tone look, the shape of the bag and the python, but wasn't sure of the colour (it was a turquoise with orange handles and interior, and with python on the sides) Then while looking online,  I found this one... isnt she gorgeous?
> 
> I think its the medium, online they have a small and large bags too..
> 
> Does anyone know which collection it is from and how much it is for?



This bag is probably for Resort 2014. As for the price, I would guess that it's around $7000 given that it is tri-coloured and has python.


----------



## averagejoe

mygoodies said:


> Hey Dior beauties,
> I am determined to get the black Small Diorissimo in grained leather as my first Dior
> However, I didn't see it on their website anymore, only the large version?
> 
> Does that mean that the small one has been discontinued or is it part of the permanent collection? If so, do they come in other neutral colors as well?
> Do u think the Small version is still being sold in their boutiques? I'm planning on getting 1 in Paris.
> 
> Thank you so much! Can't wait to finally add a Dior to my collection!!



The Dior website doesn't show a lot of colours or sizes, so its best to check with your Dior SA for availability. I doubt that this popular style and colour has been discontinued.


----------



## ThisVNchick

urvi said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> I have fallen in love with my first Dior ever...!
> 
> I saw this bag in a different combination at the Dior store and loved the 3 tone look, the shape of the bag and the python, but wasn't sure of the colour (it was a turquoise with orange handles and interior, and with python on the sides) Then while looking online,  I found this one... isnt she gorgeous?
> 
> I think its the medium, online they have a small and large bags too..
> 
> Does anyone know which collection it is from and how much it is for?




I saw this bag in the cruise 2014 look book. It is only available in the medium (which was the old small). I believe it's in the 5K range (last time I checked it was $4800 but this was before the recent increase).


----------



## Brandlover2000

urvi said:


> Hi Ladies!!
> 
> I have fallen in love with my first Dior ever...!
> 
> I saw this bag in a different combination at the Dior store and loved the 3 tone look, the shape of the bag and the python, but wasn't sure of the colour (it was a turquoise with orange handles and interior, and with python on the sides) Then while looking online,  I found this one... isnt she gorgeous?
> 
> I think its the medium, online they have a small and large bags too..
> 
> Does anyone know which collection it is from and how much it is for?



How much is the small size now dear? It was $4400 just the week before. Thanks


----------



## minnie04

I just bought the small black with fuchsia lining for $4400 last week. Love this bag so much. Very chic and beautiful craftsmanship. The small is so perfect size for women 5'4 and under IMO. 
I am bitten by Dior bug now.


----------



## mygoodies

minnie04 said:


> I just bought the small black with fuchsia lining for $4400 last week. Love this bag so much. Very chic and beautiful craftsmanship. The small is so perfect size for women 5'4 and under IMO.
> I am bitten by Dior bug now.




THANK YOU. that means its still out there 
Can you please post a reavel and some mod shots?


----------



## mygoodies

Aaaarrrgggghh....I just got a reply from Dior's CS telling me that I could call the UK nr prior to my visit to their boutique in Paris or Belgium so they can hold one for me  and he also mentioned that the Small one is 2200 "only". I expected it to be a lot more expensive so Im just so freakin excited!
Ok thats all beauties


----------



## minnie04

Here is my black small diorisimo


----------



## mygoodies

minnie04 said:


> Here is my black small diorisimo




&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; DROOOOLING over my screen!! Wish I could go and get her RIGHT NOW!!!! Thank you sweetie. The scarf looks soo lovely on the handles. 
Btw, do the handles hurt when u carry her on the arms?


----------



## averagejoe

minnie04 said:


> Here is my black small diorisimo



What a beauty! Congratulations!


----------



## minnie04

Thank you  
No, the handles don't hurt me at all but most of time I carry using shoulder strap. And it's not that heavy for me , I mean there are many more heavy bags out there than this . I think this Dior is comparable to Kelly or Chanel jumbo .


----------



## rk4265

Stunning! On my wish list


----------



## Brandlover2000

averagejoe said:


> This bag is probably for Resort 2014. As for the price, I would guess that it's around $7000 given that it is tri-coloured and has python.


----------



## Chelster

minnie04 said:


> Here is my black small diorisimo


Now you make me wanna grab some scarves!!


----------



## Everlong

Brandlover2000 said:


> Just want to share my only Dior in collection. It used to be called medium size but now they call small size due to mini size has come out. Its leather is grain calf skin. Sometimes I thought of I should have gotten black color..but just because I have more than few black Chanel bags so I ended up buying this color in 2012.
> Thanks for letting me share.



beautiful, versatile color. the lighter hues show the natural grain on the calfskin better than black. good choice!


----------



## mygoodies

Brandlover2000 said:


> View attachment 2454599


----------



## averagejoe

Brandlover2000 said:


> View attachment 2454599


----------



## averagejoe

mygoodies said:


> Gorgeous, classy color!!! Strange enough I only have 1 black handbag in my collection.
> I do prefer Navy in the grained leather.
> 
> Does anyone know if the Small grained leather also comes in Navy or Chocolate Brown? I've never seen it! Navy with bright red lining would be GORGEOUS!!



I haven't seen one in grained leather either, but I'm basing this on what I've seen on the website, which shows only a small sample of all the colours that are offered.


----------



## mygoodies

averagejoe said:


> I haven't seen one in grained leather either, but I'm basing this on what I've seen on the website, which shows only a small sample of all the colours that are offered.




Me neither 
I wish they would mention all the colors for each type of bag and leather type! That would be so convenient so we dont have to call or email the CS or SA.


----------



## Brandlover2000

averagejoe said:


> Wow what a beauty! I think that you made the right choice. If most of your Chanel bags are black, then it's nice to have a bag in a different colour. It allows you to match different looks.




Thank you all for your kind & nice comments on my only Dior bag..made me love it more every time Iook at it 
I tried to catch its pix between all my black bags..
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2455741


----------



## Brandlover2000

Brandlover2000 said:


> Thank you all for your kind & nice comments on my only Dior bag..made me love it more every time I Iook at it
> I tried to catch its pix between all my black bags..


----------



## averagejoe

Brandlover2000 said:


> Thank you all for your kind & nice comments on my only Dior bag..made me love it more every time I Iook at it
> I tried to catch its pix between all my black bags..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2455750


----------



## minnie04

Such a pretty color. If I don't have bag in similar color I will also pick this color. But then I also have many black bags. Just love the classic and simple design of diorissimo. 




Brandlover2000 said:


> View attachment 2454599


----------



## Brandlover2000

averagejoe said:


> It certainly stands out! The beige colour is beautiful, and made even more gorgeous with the pretty contrast lining.


Again, thank you all of you for letting me share thoughts & pics of my only Dior. 
I also appreciate & feel happy to be in this forum with all of you.
Design bags really cheer me up at work 
Wish you all have a happy, wealthy year with more new bags to come, if possible


----------



## mygoodies

Hmmmm....the more I see the beige the more I want this color too and the black. Get both??!! LOL

If anyone stumbled upon the Small grained ones in other colors please do let me know. So far I only saw the Black and Beige with the grained leather. I really hope it comes in Navy or Cognac too!


----------



## miah100

Hey ladies! I've recently fallen in love with the Diorissimo and I must get on!  I would really love one in an exotic, I've seen the croc and ostrich but I haven't seen any python which happens to be favorite exotic. Does anyone know if they ever made a python Diorissimo?


----------



## brandee1002

miah100 said:


> Hey ladies! I've recently fallen in love with the Diorissimo and I must get on!  I would really love one in an exotic, I've seen the croc and ostrich but I haven't seen any python which happens to be favorite exotic. Does anyone know if they ever made a python Diorissimo?



Omg yes !! I'm waiting for the summer collection to come out for this baby ! Here is a screen shot. I went yesterday to look at the book, and a lot of the exotics are already reserved. So I would contact you SA if you really love this bag .


----------



## miah100

brandee1002 said:


> Omg yes !! I'm waiting for the summer collection to come out for this baby ! Here is a screen shot. I went yesterday to look at the book, and a lot of the exotics are already reserved. So I would contact you SA if you really love this bag .




This one is gorgeous! But I was looking for something in a more natural python color, like a taupe or a brown. Do they do made to order Diorissimo's?


----------



## miah100

brandee1002 said:


> Omg yes !! I'm waiting for the summer collection to come out for this baby ! Here is a screen shot. I went yesterday to look at the book, and a lot of the exotics are already reserved. So I would contact you SA if you really love this bag .




And sorry for all the questions, the only Dior we have in my state is at Saks and they have a very limited selection.


----------



## brandee1002

miah100 said:


> This one is gorgeous! But I was looking for something in a more natural python color, like a taupe or a brown. Do they do made to order Diorissimo's?



I know the bright colorful pythons are a summer thing. I didn't see any natural ones coming yet, and I'm not sure about made to order. I know the fall trunk show is some time in February , maybe they will have more natural python


----------



## lahumummatbayli

Got this one today, my first Dior bag. Even though I love Lady Dior bags this one is more practical for me and more suitable for my everyday look. The big Diorissimo dont know the color name. bought for 9400 TL (turkey, istanbul) nearly 4100$.can anyone help me from which collection the bag is?
 Also this is the only Diorissimo I've seen without pink/fuschia inside.


----------



## averagejoe

lahumummatbayli said:


> Got this one today, my first Dior bag. Even though I love Lady Dior bags this one is more practical for me and more suitable for my everyday look. The big Diorissimo dont know the color name. bought for 9400 TL (turkey, istanbul) nearly 4100$.can anyone help me from which collection the bag is?
> Also this is the only Diorissimo I've seen without pink/fuschia inside.



Congratulations on your new Diorissimo! Unfortunately I don't know what collection this is from based on the colour combination. The blue on the outside looks like Ink Blue except the interior on that should be pale yellow. Another possibility is that the colour is Ultramarine.

There is a date code on a leather tab inside the bag (possibly in the pockets). Can you please tell us what they are? They can indicate when the bag was made so that we can approximate which collection it is from.


----------



## lahumummatbayli

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations on your new Diorissimo! Unfortunately I don't know what collection this is from based on the colour combination. The blue on the outside looks like Ink Blue except the interior on that should be pale yellow. Another possibility is that the colour is Ultramarine.
> 
> There is a date code on a leather tab inside the bag (possibly in the pockets). Can you please tell us what they are? They can indicate when the bag was made so that we can approximate which collection it is from.


Could find only these in the pockets.


----------



## averagejoe

lahumummatbayli said:


> Could find only these in the pockets.



These are just the care booklet and authenticity card.

It should be on a leather tag sewn really close to the lining in one of the pockets or in the main compartment.


----------



## lahumummatbayli

averagejoe said:


> These are just the care booklet and authenticity card.
> 
> It should be on a leather tag sewn really close to the lining in one of the pockets or in the main compartment.



FOUND it


----------



## averagejoe

lahumummatbayli said:


> FOUND it



This was made in September 2013, so it's most likely from the Fall 2013 collection.


----------



## lahumummatbayli

averagejoe said:


> This was made in September 2013, so it's most likely from the Fall 2013 collection.


thank you. I'm a little disappointed,  but it really doesn't matter, because this is the perfect diorissimo for me. Thank you again.


----------



## miah100

lahumummatbayli said:


> Got this one today, my first Dior bag. Even though I love Lady Dior bags this one is more practical for me and more suitable for my everyday look. The big Diorissimo dont know the color name. bought for 9400 TL (turkey, istanbul) nearly 4100$.can anyone help me from which collection the bag is?
> Also this is the only Diorissimo I've seen without pink/fuschia inside.



Gorgeous, congrats!~


----------



## averagejoe

lahumummatbayli said:


> thank you. I'm a little disappointed,  but it really doesn't matter, because this is the perfect diorissimo for me. Thank you again.



Did the SA tell you that its current season? Sometimes SAs say this sort of stuff to get a sale, or because they actually don't know, but for classics, it doesn't matter what season its from because it will be timeless. Your bag will look like current season stuff for years and years to come anyway.

Enjoy your new beauty!


----------



## _celine_

omg!!! all the Dior here are stunning beyond words. im currently saving to buy Chanel cerf but now im wavering. Im leaning more and more toward Dior Diorissimo. If you own these 2 bags, which one will you recommend? Thank you


----------



## averagejoe

_celine_ said:


> omg!!! all the Dior here are stunning beyond words. im currently saving to buy Chanel cerf but now im wavering. Im leaning more and more toward Dior Diorissimo. If you own these 2 bags, which one will you recommend? Thank you



I don't own either bags, but I think the Diorissimo looks a lot better than the Cerf tote. Plus the Diorissimo has a detachable shoulder strap so you can wear it in more than one way, unlike the Cerf tote.


----------



## LabelLover81

_celine_ said:


> omg!!! all the Dior here are stunning beyond words. im currently saving to buy Chanel cerf but now im wavering. Im leaning more and more toward Dior Diorissimo. If you own these 2 bags, which one will you recommend? Thank you



I don't own either, however I think it depends on what you're going to use them for.  I think the Diorissimo is casual while the Cerf is strictly business (or if you're over 50 an everyday bag).  Personally, I like the Diorissimo ALOT better.  And this is coming from someone who loves Dior and Chanel equally.


----------



## lulalula

_celine_ said:


> omg!!! all the Dior here are stunning beyond words. im currently saving to buy Chanel cerf but now im wavering. Im leaning more and more toward Dior Diorissimo. If you own these 2 bags, which one will you recommend? Thank you



I own both, and I recommend owning both...the cerf is really carefree and elegant and carrry-all, while diorissimo is JUST THAT PRETTY...totally different bags but equally worth investing


----------



## _celine_

Thank you so much for the input averagejoe and LabelLover81  . I have decided tol use the money to buy either Dior Bar or Diorissimo as a gift for my mom . I'm lucky that I got myself a brand new Polochon on *bay at an amazing price (big thanks to averagejoe who authenticate it for me ), so I dun think I need another Dior bag at this moment. Im leaning toward the Bar as I think it looks more feminim and it will suit my mom perfectly. Now all I need to think is the color


----------



## _celine_

lulalula said:


> I own both, and I recommend owning both...the cerf is really carefree and elegant and carrry-all, while diorissimo is JUST THAT PRETTY...totally different bags but equally worth investing


Thanks for the thought lulalula. I totally agree with you that both bags are worth investing  I wish i can own both but i dont think I can do it now because right now I will use my saving to get Dior Bar for my mum. I will wait for my turn (either cerf or diorissimo) at the end of the year (gonna be a loooooong wait but its worth it, lol).


----------



## sushiflowercake

I'm going to get my first diorissmo. I can't decide which color to get. I'm thinking of the royal blue or pink tricolor.

My bags are usually in neutral tones - black, brown and beige etc. I
don't have any bags in these two colors.

Which is more versatile?


----------



## ThisVNchick

sushiflowercake said:


> I'm going to get my first diorissmo. I can't decide which color to get. I'm thinking of the royal blue or pink tricolor.
> 
> My bags are usually in neutral tones - black, brown and beige etc. I
> don't have any bags in these two colors.
> 
> Which is more versatile?



I have the blue (and the same photo). I vote blue. I have seen prettier pinks than the tri-color pink you've posted.


----------



## averagejoe

sushiflowercake said:


> I'm going to get my first diorissmo. I can't decide which color to get. I'm thinking of the royal blue or pink tricolor.
> 
> My bags are usually in neutral tones - black, brown and beige etc. I
> don't have any bags in these two colors.
> 
> Which is more versatile?



This is a difficult choice. Both choices look good. The pink one doesn't look tricolor to me, though. 

As a color, do you prefer pink or blue?


----------



## carolena01

I am going to get my first Dior, interested in Navy/pink.  Seems it has silver metal from the pictures in this post. Is there anyone know if it is possible to come with gold metal?


----------



## averagejoe

carolena01 said:


> I am going to get my first Dior, interested in Navy/pink.  Seems it has silver metal from the pictures in this post. Is there anyone know if it is possible to come with gold metal?



Dior tends to pair navy and other blues with silver hardware, so I'm guessing that it only comes with silver hardware.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Hi everyone and *averagejoe*, does anybody know whether this colour combo come in the medium size? In the grained leather. Thank you in advance!


----------



## averagejoe

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Hi everyone and *averagejoe*, does anybody know whether this colour combo come in the medium size? In the grained leather. Thank you in advance!



I think that the one pictured is the medium size with grained calfskin, so it should come in this size.


----------



## chicinthecity777

averagejoe said:


> I think that the one pictured is the medium size with grained calfskin, so it should come in this size.



Cool! Thanks *averagejoe*! I saw the mini size yesterday but they didn't have it in medium size. The SA did promise to call if they receive a medium one.


----------



## maxell_79

minnie04 said:


> Here is my black small diorisimo


OMG, minnie04, I love this bag and the colour black/fuschia. I found one for sell. Could you please post pictures of the tag inside (front and back) so that I can make sure the bag I'm about to buy is authentic as yours?


----------



## carolena01

averagejoe said:


> Dior tends to pair navy and other blues with silver hardware, so I'm guessing that it only comes with silver hardware.



Thank you very much for answering my question!


----------



## scaubin

I like the purple color....


----------



## PurseAnnie

Brandlover2000 said:


> Brandlover2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your kind & nice comments on my only Dior bag..made me love it more every time I Iook at it
> I tried to catch its pix between all my black bags..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2455750
Click to expand...


----------



## LDDChanel

Does anyone know if it's still possible to find the Diorissimo in the old large size? I've fallen in love with it but really love the size that used to be considered large (and seems to be discontinued now). Olivia Palermo has been photographed with it. I'm hoping I might be able to still track one down somewhere...


----------



## averagejoe

LDDChanel said:


> Does anyone know if it's still possible to find the Diorissimo in the old large size? I've fallen in love with it but really love the size that used to be considered large (and seems to be discontinued now). Olivia Palermo has been photographed with it. I'm hoping I might be able to still track one down somewhere...



Contact your Dior SA and see if he/she can locate one for you. I doubt there would be any left, because when that came out, the Diorissimo was produced in very limited quantities and was very hard to find anyway.

But it doesn't hurt to ask


----------



## LDDChanel

averagejoe said:


> Contact your Dior SA and see if he/she can locate one for you. I doubt there would be any left, because when that came out, the Diorissimo was produced in very limited quantities and was very hard to find anyway.
> 
> But it doesn't hurt to ask


Thanks AverageJoe! I'm in Toronto so we don't have a Dior store (we can just buy it at Holt's which is a department store that has a Dior section). Maybe I'll call a few stores in the US to see if they can track anything down...


----------



## averagejoe

LDDChanel said:


> Thanks AverageJoe! I'm in Toronto so we don't have a Dior store (we can just buy it at Holt's which is a department store that has a Dior section). Maybe I'll call a few stores in the US to see if they can track anything down...



I'm from Toronto too and I know what you mean. They actually won't have this large Diorissimo because they only got the Diorissimo for the first time a few months ago (and this size was made over a year before then). But they can track one down for you from a different boutique, even from the US.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Finally got my hands on this combo I was interested in. But now I am confused about the sizing. Anyhow, here it is. It's the 2nd biggest size which I thought was the medium. Also a comparison with the LD in large.


----------



## averagejoe

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Finally got my hands on this combo I was interested in. But now I am confused about the sizing. Anyhow, here it is. It's the 2nd biggest size which I thought was the medium. Also a comparison with the LD in large.



Congratulations on your new beauty! This is actually the small size, with the mini being the only smaller one. The medium version is bigger than this.


----------



## chicinthecity777

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations on your new beauty! This is actually the small size, with the mini being the only smaller one. The medium version is bigger than this.



So it there a large version then? There was one size bigger than this and way way too heavy for me.


----------



## chicinthecity777

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations on your new beauty! This is actually the small size, with the mini being the only smaller one. The medium version is bigger than this.



I thought there was only three sizes as I only saw three.


----------



## IrisCole

xiangxiang0731 said:


> Finally got my hands on this combo I was interested in. But now I am confused about the sizing. Anyhow, here it is. It's the 2nd biggest size which I thought was the medium. Also a comparison with the LD in large.



That bag is GORGEOUS!


----------



## chicinthecity777

IrisCole said:


> That bag is GORGEOUS!



thank you!


----------



## lizzie2190

I am desperate  for this bag in black with pink inside !! love it


----------



## smudleybear

Hi,
Xiangxina0731,

I thought of getting the exact same diorissimo as yours after my lady Dior
Is the colour called blue lazuli? Can I ask is the bag really heavy after you put like wallet,keys,fon or make up pouch in?
Can I ask why did you go for diorissiomo because it's kind of same style as lady Dior without the carnage? Some friends told me to go for miss Dior instead.
Does the opening of the bag bothers you coz it's too revealing?
You advise will really help
Thanks !


----------



## smudleybear

Averagejoe
Do you think diorissimo will in the collection like years to come unlike what you said they keep changing the miss Dior ?
Will diorissimo retain its value like lady Dior.
Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

smudleybear said:


> Averagejoe
> Do you think diorissimo will in the collection like years to come unlike what you said they keep changing the miss Dior ?
> Will diorissimo retain its value like lady Dior.
> Thanks!



I am not sure. The Diorissimo has an iconic "Dior" shape with the rounded handles and D I O R charms, unlike the Miss Dior. They will come out with newer versions of the Diorissimo (for instance, there are versions with wider bases out for Spring and Summer), but the overall shape should be roughly the same. 

The Diorissimo should retain its value, but if you are looking for something with certain longevity in terms of resale value, then go with the Lady Dior.


----------



## chicinthecity777

smudleybear said:


> Hi,
> Xiangxina0731,
> 
> I thought of getting the exact same diorissimo as yours after my lady Dior
> Is the colour called blue lazuli? Can I ask is the bag really heavy after you put like wallet,keys,fon or make up pouch in?
> Can I ask why did you go for diorissiomo because it's kind of same style as lady Dior without the carnage? Some friends told me to go for miss Dior instead.
> Does the opening of the bag bothers you coz it's too revealing?
> You advise will really help
> Thanks !



Hi, I don't know the exact colour name because I didn't check when I was at the store. Sorry. Whether a bag is heavy or not is quite subjective so I think it's hard to tell if you can't try it in person. The best thing to do is to go and see it in person and put your things in it and see if you like the weight or not. That's what I did. Just to warn you, it's not the lightest bag on the market for sure. I already have a lady dior in large size. I wanted the Diorissimo because the leather is just so luxurious and the craftsmanship is superb. Yes if you don't like the complete openness of the bag then it's probably not for you. You can put valuables in the smaller pouch though. But not a very big wallet or anything like that. I am a tote girl and almost all of my bags are totes (apart from the Lady Dior) so it doesn't bother me. HTH.


----------



## ThisVNchick

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations on your new beauty! This is actually the small size, with the mini being the only smaller one. The medium version is bigger than this.




No this is the "new medium". There is only one size bigger than this called the "new large" and one smaller which is called "new small" (old micro). After discontinuing the original large sized Diorissimo, Dior decided to bump the other sizes up one size. Hence there is now no more "micro", just sm, md, and lg.


----------



## ThisVNchick

xiangxiang0731 said:


> So it there a large version then? There was one size bigger than this and way way too heavy for me.




The new large version is actually the old medium. When the bag was first launched there was a large (super huge) but it didn't sell well so Dior discontinued it after a season or so. Later, it came out with a super small size called micro. But it has now renamed all the sizes by bumping everything up one size. The old micro is now called small, the old small is now called medium and the old medium and now called large.


----------



## averagejoe

ThisVNchick said:


> The new large version is actually the old medium. When the bag was first launched there was a large (super huge) but it didn't sell well so Dior discontinued it after a season or so. Later, it came out with a super small size called micro. But it has now renamed all the sizes by bumping everything up one size. The old micro is now called small, the old small is now called medium and the old medium and now called large.



Thanks for the info. This newer sizing makes more sense, because the old "small" is actually larger than the medium Lady Dior.


----------



## freckleface45

Can anyone recommend where I may be able to purchase a used Black/Pink Diormissio from a reputable seller/dealer preferably in the UK - I am interested in the large?? Any help greatly appreciated... I tried it out in Selfridges and it is truly devine, I also would love the purse with the slanted edge - does anyone know what it is called?


----------



## averagejoe

freckleface45 said:


> Can anyone recommend where I may be able to purchase a used Black/Pink Diormissio from a reputable seller/dealer preferably in the UK - I am interested in the large?? Any help greatly appreciated... I tried it out in Selfridges and it is truly devine, I also would love the purse with the slanted edge - does anyone know what it is called?



You mean the slanted flap bag that I posted a picture of below? It's also part of the Diorissimo range (it's the Diorissimo clutch).

The Diorissimo is not available to any retailer other than Dior company boutiques and concessions. I do not recommend getting this bag anywhere else, because there are a lot of fakes of this bag in particular, and some of them look very close to the real thing.


----------



## freckleface45

Thanks so much, I had a feeling that would be the advice. It's a stunning bag, the purse was very similar to the pic you posted but smaller and defo a purse. The combo would be perfect for me. Do you know if there are plans to bring it out in a Charcoal grey? If I had £3,000 I would go right back to the store and walk out with that baby! The leather is like something I've never felt before.


----------



## averagejoe

By purse, do you mean wallet? I have attached pictures of 2 versions below.

The leather of the Diorissimo is exquisite. I'm not sure if its available in charcoal grey (it was available in a light grey before), but given that grey is Dior's house colour, I think that they should have one soon.


----------



## freckleface45

Yes that's it!!!! .... sorry that got a little lost in translation.... oh my isn't it gorg?? I thought my Chanel Flap would be my last ever luxury purchase as I've never passed that price point for a bag before. When my lovely Dad passed away recently he left me some money and I bought the Flap which I have loved since I was a young woman of 20,( now 50 ). Just don't wait as long for the Diorissimio! Am thinking of selling all my other bags (apart from my Flap) to fund... Big decision though -  Thanks for the super help......


----------



## averagejoe

freckleface45 said:


> Yes that's it!!!! .... sorry that got a little lost in translation.... oh my isn't it gorg?? I thought my Chanel Flap would be my last ever luxury purchase as I've never passed that price point for a bag before. When my lovely Dad passed away recently he left me some money and I bought the Flap which I have loved since I was a young woman of 20,( now 50 ). Just don't wait as long for the Diorissimio! Am thinking of selling all my other bags (apart from my Flap) to fund... Big decision though -  Thanks for the super help......



You're welcome! Yes, the Diorissimo is absolutely gorgeous! The leather is exceptional.


----------



## chicinthecity777

ThisVNchick said:


> No this is the "new medium". There is only one size bigger than this called the "new large" and one smaller which is called "new small" (old micro). After discontinuing the original large sized Diorissimo, Dior decided to bump the other sizes up one size. Hence there is now no more "micro", just sm, md, and lg.



This makes sense! Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## smudleybear

Hi,
Freckleface45

Looks like we hv the same dilemma here.
Been to Selfridges, was blown away by the medium dorissomo in blue lazuli
I don't advise to buy from anywhere else apart from the boutique
I know £2750 is very painful but if u hv someone or yourself flying out from heathrow T5 to somewhere out of Europe ,you can buy tax free from Dior at T5 with a huge 16.7% off.
You can even make a small deposit first and pay when you fly on that day (if the price increases the SA will call you to pay up the full amount) to secure the bag you want.
Bear in mind it's better to get now than to pay for 15% more by end of this year.
I have decided on a lady Dior large as what averagejoe said as a first Dior bag.
I am considering diorissimo  medium as my second.
Hope this info may help.


----------



## mygoodies

Is the smooth calf Diorissimo very prone to scratches? Not sure yer which leather type I should get. I do prefer the Small grained leather but it only comes in Black? the smooth leather comes in more shades but Im just scared it would be so sensitive like the Celine trapeze leather.


----------



## lahumummatbayli

mygoodies said:


> Is the smooth calf Diorissimo very prone to scratches? Not sure yer which leather type I should get. I do prefer the Small grained leather but it only comes in Black? the smooth leather comes in more shades but Im just scared it would be so sensitive like the Celine trapeze leather.




I spilled coffee on my smooth leather dark blue/Egyptian blue diorissimo. As it dried out, there were no marks left.  about the scratches you can scratch it easily, but the leather is not as sensitive as celine trapeze(have it).


----------



## mygoodies

lahumummatbayli said:


> I spilled coffee on my smooth leather dark blue/Egyptian blue diorissimo. As it dried out, there were no marks left.  about the scratches you can scratch it easily, but the leather is not as sensitive as celine trapeze(have it).




Ooh thank you for your reply! Really helpful. I have the trapeze croc stamped and the back of it is so sensitive. U can easily rub it off but still. The croc stamped part is very scratch resistant though. 

Oh and for those who is interested:
I called Dior and the Small grained leather is available is: red, light pink, fuchsia, turquoise and black. Dimensions of the Small is now: 22x16x10 cm. Price is 2200!


----------



## mygoodies

Oh and the Medium Diorissimo dimensions are:
32x23x11. Didnt ask for the price though. They have reserved the Small black for me to try. They just opened a brand new Dior boutique in Amsterdam. Cant wait!!


----------



## freckleface45

Thanks so much, might just have to book a holiday X


----------



## cylovesummer

ThisVNchick said:


> The new large version is actually the old medium. When the bag was first launched there was a large (super huge) but it didn't sell well so Dior discontinued it after a season or so. Later, it came out with a super small size called micro. But it has now renamed all the sizes by bumping everything up one size. The old micro is now called small, the old small is now called medium and the old medium and now called large.


do you know when this change in sizes happened? thanks in advance!


----------



## ThisVNchick

cylovesummer said:


> do you know when this change in sizes happened? thanks in advance!




I believed last season (resort).


----------



## cestlisa

Hello ladies,

I went to a Dior boutique today planning to buy a mini Lady Dior. However I tried on the mini Diorissimo and now I am confused. It is so chic!!   I am just wondering whether it will soften and slouch quickly...? Generally I prefer structured bags (Like Lady Dior, LV alma bb, etc). Another thing is that I only hand hold my bags and never use straps, so may that slow down the slouching effect...? I already have a medium Lady Dior (red patent). Your kind advice is highly appreciated


----------



## averagejoe

cestlisa said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I went to a Dior boutique today planning to buy a mini Lady Dior. However I tried on the mini Diorissimo and now I am confused. It is so chic!!   I am just wondering whether it will soften and slouch quickly...? Generally I prefer structured bags (Like Lady Dior, LV alma bb, etc). Another thing is that I only hand hold my bags and never use straps, so may that slow down the slouching effect...? I already have a medium Lady Dior (red patent). Your kind advice is highly appreciated



The leather will soften a bit with use, but its meant to do that. The Diorissimo leather is rich and thick so the softening won't be extreme, especially on the mini Diorissimo which will slouch the least due to its size (the structure is reinforced by the relatively close edges of the bag).

If you hold it by the top handles predominantly, then the bag should slouch less too.


----------



## cestlisa

averagejoe said:


> The leather will soften a bit with use, but its meant to do that. The Diorissimo leather is rich and thick so the softening won't be extreme, especially on the mini Diorissimo which will slouch the least due to its size (the structure is reinforced by the relatively close edges of the bag).
> 
> If you hold it by the top handles predominantly, then the bag should slouch less too.


Thank you so much averagejoe! You are always so helpful


----------



## freckleface45

smudleybear said:


> Hi,
> Freckleface45
> 
> Looks like we hv the same dilemma here.
> Been to Selfridges, was blown away by the medium dorissomo in blue lazuli
> I don't advise to buy from anywhere else apart from the boutique
> I know £2750 is very painful but if u hv someone or yourself flying out from heathrow T5 to somewhere out of Europe ,you can buy tax free from Dior at T5 with a huge 16.7% off.
> You can even make a small deposit first and pay when you fly on that day (if the price increases the SA will call you to pay up the full amount) to secure the bag you want.
> Bear in mind it's better to get now than to pay for 15% more by end of this year.
> I have decided on a lady Dior large as what averagejoe said as a first Dior bag.
> I am considering diorissimo  medium as my second.
> Hope this info may help.


Thanks it does help X


----------



## averagejoe

cestlisa said:


> Thank you so much averagejoe! You are always so helpful



You're very welcome!

In this video which shows the making of the Diorissimo, it shows that they actually designed it to slouch. It is much more luxurious when it does (it's not the type of slouch where the bag just deflates on itself, because that would only work for bags with thin leather like Balenciaga's City). The slouch is so that when you set the bag down, or carry it with the shoulder strap, the leather forms gentle curves which only thick luxurious leathers can do (i.e. Hermes leathers).

The bag stops slouching when you carry it with the top-handles. Thanks to less-structured design, the bag also won't look boxy.


----------



## mygoodies

Im lemming the Small pebbled/grained leather. However the color is very limited for this particular size. 
Do you think Dior will come up with more neutral colors for Fall/Winter? I prefer the Small pebbled/grained leather in navy or cognac. I do love the black w the fuchsia lining though.


----------



## averagejoe

mygoodies said:


> Im lemming the Small pebbled/grained leather. However the color is very limited for this particular size.
> Do you think Dior will come up with more neutral colors for Fall/Winter? I prefer the Small pebbled/grained leather in navy or cognac. I do love the black w the fuchsia lining though.



There are usually neutral and bright colour bags for each season, so there should be some this fall.


----------



## smudleybear

Hi all,
I'm doing my first ever couture reveal here.
After carefull consideration and professional advise, I ended up getting a blue lazulis medium diorissimo.
Thanks to averagejoe and thisvnchick.
Although she is a bit heavier than other bags, but the leather is beautiful......that will eventually take the weight off ur mind.
I'm considering a lady Dior medium or large next because their quality is top class!
Sorry didn't do a modelling picture.


----------



## Nahreen

smudleybear said:


> Hi all,
> I'm doing my first ever couture reveal here.
> After carefull consideration and professional advise, I ended up getting a blue lazulis medium diorissimo.
> Thanks to averagejoe and thisvnchick.
> Although she is a bit heavier than other bags, but the leather is beautiful......that will eventually take the weight off ur mind.
> I'm considering a lady Dior medium or large next because their quality is top class!
> Sorry didn't do a modelling picture.



Congratulations to a lovely blue Dior.


----------



## averagejoe

smudleybear said:


> Hi all,
> I'm doing my first ever couture reveal here.
> After carefull consideration and professional advise, I ended up getting a blue lazulis medium diorissimo.
> Thanks to averagejoe and thisvnchick.
> Although she is a bit heavier than other bags, but the leather is beautiful......that will eventually take the weight off ur mind.
> I'm considering a lady Dior medium or large next because their quality is top class!
> Sorry didn't do a modelling picture.



Beautiful rich blue paired with a pretty contrast interior...Congratulations on your new beauty!


----------



## smudleybear

Thanks averagejoe and nahreen


----------



## xsimplicity

I dropped by Holt Renfrew in Montreal today and to my surprise they has a bunch of Diorissimo bags. I thought that no where in Canada carried these bags and actually only flagship Dior stores had them. When I asked the sales associate when they started carrying Diorissimo bags, she said since the beginning &#128533; Anywho the bags are gorgeous, especially the black with cranberry interior &#128525;


----------



## averagejoe

xsimplicity said:


> I dropped by Holt Renfrew in Montreal today and to my surprise they has a bunch of Diorissimo bags. I thought that no where in Canada carried these bags and actually only flagship Dior stores had them. When I asked the sales associate when they started carrying Diorissimo bags, she said since the beginning &#55357;&#56853; Anywho the bags are gorgeous, especially the black with cranberry interior &#55357;&#56845;



Dior at Holts only started carrying the Diorissimo sometime late last year. I asked the SA at Holt Renfrew Bloor St. during that time and she said that they only received a few, which were meant to see if the bag will be well-received in Canada. It was, and now the Canadian concessions all have them. They certainly did not have them when they were first introduced. I went to the Montreal Dior when it was under construction last year and their temporary concession didn't have the bag then either.

And yes they are gorgeous. The rich pink interior of the black version is called "Indian Pink", and this colour combination is my favourite.


----------



## xsimplicity

averagejoe said:


> Dior at Holts only started carrying the Diorissimo sometime late last year. I asked the SA at Holt Renfrew Bloor St. during that time and she said that they only received a few, which were meant to see if the bag will be well-received in Canada. It was, and now the Canadian concessions all have them. They certainly did not have them when they were first introduced. I went to the Montreal Dior when it was under construction last year and their temporary concession didn't have the bag then either.
> 
> And yes they are gorgeous. The rich pink interior of the black version is called "Indian Pink", and this colour combination is my favourite.




Thanks for clearing that up! I also thought that they only recently started carrying it because when I was there last summer I didn't see it and when I inquired to purchase it, the SA said that they don't have it but can order it. Good to know that it's available in Canada now.


----------



## sumsum

I love that color combination!
What a wonderful bag 

Claudia


----------



## mygoodies

I have decided on the black/Indian Pink combo as my first Dior!! Cant wait to pick her up on May 3. I will try to take pics when Im in the boutique


----------



## smudleybear

Thanks


The lining inside the black diorissimo is stunning
I didn't pick the black bcoz I'm not a black bag person but the colour is so easy to take care inside out.


----------



## freckleface45

Hi Averagejoe, I hope you can authenticate this Diorissimio ?
I have added the listing number, the listing ended this evening without any bids. It looks a reasonable deal if genuine


Ebay Id no - 131166181359


----------



## averagejoe

freckleface45 said:


> Hi Averagejoe, I hope you can authenticate this Diorissimio ?
> I have added the listing number, the listing ended this evening without any bids. It looks a reasonable deal if genuine
> 
> 
> Ebay Id no - 131166181359



Please post all authentication requests in the Authenticate this Dior tread. Also, please include a link to the item. 

The bag in the pictures looks fine but I would like to see a picture of the logo on the detachable pouch. Also, the price is a bit low for a Diorissimo, which may be a red flag.


----------



## fell4ladydior

wanna see the pics&#65292; when will the new diorissimo come out ?


----------



## mygoodies

Is there also a Diorissimo Mini besides the Small? Or is the new Small the mini? Im so confused now. I saw the "mini" with a very long strap  (cross body length) and if thats the new Small I dont think  I will like it as much.


----------



## averagejoe

mygoodies said:


> Is there also a Diorissimo Mini besides the Small? Or is the new Small the mini? Im so confused now. I saw the "mini" with a very long strap  (cross body length) and if thats the new Small I dont think  I will like it as much.



The mini is the new small. The older small is now the medium.

I actually love the mini. It is adorable. The old small is my next favourite.


----------



## mygoodies

averagejoe said:


> The mini is the new small. The older small is now the medium.
> 
> I actually love the mini. It is adorable. The old small is my next favourite.




Thanks so much Joe!!! I just emailed Dior CS to reserve the new Medium as well. Maybe the Medium in black and the Small in Red


----------



## hightea_xx

average joe, you can probably answer this for me.  how much are diorissimo small and medium running for these days, canadian?  took a peak in the price forum but only saw the price for the mini (which was already a whopping 36k.  eek!).  I am saving up for a birthday treat (next month) and was hoping to save enough to treat myself.  just want to know what i should expect haha.


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> average joe, you can probably answer this for me.  how much are diorissimo small and medium running for these days, canadian?  took a peak in the price forum but only saw the price for the mini (which was already a whopping 36k.  eek!).  I am saving up for a birthday treat (next month) and was hoping to save enough to treat myself.  just want to know what i should expect haha.



Sorry I have only inquired about the small which is $3600. The medium is probably around $4200. 

Have you seen the bag in person yet? It's quite the experience. Pop by the Dior at Holts next time you're in Toronto or Montreal and check them out.


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Sorry I have only inquired about the small which is $3600. The medium is probably around $4200.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you seen the bag in person yet? It's quite the experience. Pop by the Dior at Holts next time you're in Toronto or Montreal and check them out.




Thanks!  I'm going to be in Montreal next month so I am preparing haha.


----------



## panthere55

Some diorissimo bags from ny store on Madison!


----------



## panthere55

And more


----------



## averagejoe

panthere55 said:


> And more



The hand-painted python is out of this world!!!


----------



## Nahreen

averagejoe said:


> The hand-painted python is out of this world!!!



It is gorgeous but I would have prefered if the charms were not painted, they would contrast more to the bag being inregular metalic.


----------



## averagejoe

Nahreen said:


> It is gorgeous but I would have prefered if the charms were not painted, they would contrast more to the bag being inregular metalic.



I prefer the coated charms because it makes them more scratch-resistant (at least compared to metal).


----------



## Cerecita

smudleybear said:


> Hi all,
> I'm doing my first ever couture reveal here.
> After carefull consideration and professional advise, I ended up getting a blue lazulis medium diorissimo.
> Thanks to averagejoe and thisvnchick.
> Although she is a bit heavier than other bags, but the leather is beautiful......that will eventually take the weight off ur mind.
> I'm considering a lady Dior medium or large next because their quality is top class!
> Sorry didn't do a modelling picture.


she is soooooo beautiful! simply don't have enough words to describe it


----------



## smudleybear

Cerecita said:


> she is soooooo beautiful! simply don't have enough words to describe it


Thanks, I have the pouch next to me when I sleep so I can smell the leather


----------



## 31ruedecambon

I have the Diorissimo bag in black with fuchsia lining..light gold HW .....went in to store to buy the Miss Dior and just couldn't get over the opening of the bag? So hard to get in and out of I thought it would make me crazy to use...anyone else have that issue ? Anyway SA showed me the Diorissimo and I fell in love with it ..was a must have ! No regrets  it a love  ! but still love the look of the Miss Dior just maybe not for me !


----------



## _diorling_

Omg. So pretty. Love the color so much. Make me want one ....hmmmm


----------



## zoesassynuo

Hi all,

Been bitten by the diorissimo bug recently. Never realise how pretty this was till I saw someone carrying it. 

Now I got a friend of a friend who is selling hers. I was just wondering if the new small ever came in dark navy with light yellow lining?

She is pretty trustable but thought I shld make sure as I mainly she black with fuchsia lining only.

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## crazy8baglady

zoesassynuo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been bitten by the diorissimo bug recently. Never realise how pretty this was till I saw someone carrying it.
> 
> Now I got a friend of a friend who is selling hers. I was just wondering if the new small ever came in dark navy with light yellow lining?
> 
> She is pretty trustable but thought I shld make sure as I mainly she black with fuchsia lining only.
> 
> Thanks for any advice!


Yes I remember that combination. I think it was the grained leather - really pretty!


----------



## zoesassynuo

crazy8baglady said:


> Yes I remember that combination. I think it was the grained leather - really pretty!


Thanks crazy8baglady!

It is indeed grain leather!

Glad to know it existed! &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## ThisVNchick

zoesassynuo said:


> Thanks crazy8baglady!
> 
> It is indeed grain leather!
> 
> Glad to know it existed! &#65533;&#65533;



Always get it authenticated though!  I have seen great counterfeit bags (correct color combination), not that I am implying anything about your friend. But if you're going to spend that much money, you should have some peace of mind about the bag.


----------



## yiyiibic

panthere55 said:


> Some diorissimo bags from ny store on Madison!


So pretty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yiyiibic

panthere55 said:


> And more


Soooooooooooooooooo pretty!!!


----------



## zoesassynuo

ThisVNchick said:


> Always get it authenticated though!  I have seen great counterfeit bags (correct color combination), not that I am implying anything about your friend. But if you're going to spend that much money, you should have some peace of mind about the bag.


Thanks for the advice! Definitely will do that!


----------



## Freckles1

xsimplicity said:


> I dropped by Holt Renfrew in Montreal today and to my surprise they has a bunch of Diorissimo bags. I thought that no where in Canada carried these bags and actually only flagship Dior stores had them. When I asked the sales associate when they started carrying Diorissimo bags, she said since the beginning &#128533; Anywho the bags are gorgeous, especially the black with cranberry interior &#128525;




I have the large in that color scheme!! Awesome!!!


----------



## panthere55

Some more diorissimo bags from ny store. Mini python is calling my name. Second picture is fuschia cosmopolitan color


----------



## SeleneMarta

panthere55 said:


> Some more diorissimo bags from ny store. Mini python is calling my name. Second picture is fuschia cosmopolitan color



The mini python is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## panthere55

SeleneMarta said:


> The mini python is BEAUTIFUL!



I know!!!!!!!!!! I want it!!!!


----------



## YBcozYnot

It's my dilemma now when I'm saving up for my my next Dior. Diorissimo or LD? 

I've got a Diorever (white), a Miss Dior (black, woven chain) and a Diorling wallet (red). And it took me 3 years to get here.

I'm a bit leaning to a Diorissimo because one of my friends is giving up her prestine black/fuschia Diorissimo and turns to red bags. 

Your advices are all apreciated.

Sorry for I'm a newbie (back after 2 years, with new name coz I couldn't remmember the password), and I cannot post a new thread for myself.

Thanks.


----------



## smudleybear

Diorissimo flower


----------



## smudleybear

Here


----------



## smudleybear

One more


----------



## smudleybear

YBcozYnot said:


> It's my dilemma now when I'm saving up for my my next Dior. Diorissimo or LD?
> 
> I've got a Diorever (white), a Miss Dior (black, woven chain) and a Diorling wallet (red). And it took me 3 years to get here.
> 
> I'm a bit leaning to a Diorissimo because one of my friends is giving up her prestine black/fuschia Diorissimo and turns to red bags.
> 
> Your advices are all apreciated.
> 
> Sorry for I'm a newbie (back after 2 years, with new name coz I couldn't remmember the password), and I cannot post a new thread for myself.
> 
> Thanks.


Lady Dior


----------



## YBcozYnot

A TDF piece. My heart jumps whenever my eyes catch an item of the floral/calfskin collection, regardless Diorissimo or LD. And then IT hurts because It knows I will have to wait LONG before I can buy another Dior.
Thanks for the posts by the way.


----------



## YBcozYnot

Thank you Smudleybear.
I just wonder I've got 2 small bags, should my third Dior be a larger one?


----------



## smudleybear

YBcozYnot said:


> A TDF piece. My heart jumps whenever my eyes catch an item of the floral/calfskin collection, regardless Diorissimo or LD. And then IT hurts because It knows I will have to wait LONG before I can buy another Dior.
> Thanks for the posts by the way.


It's deerskin


----------



## smudleybear

YBcozYnot said:


> Thank you Smudleybear.
> I just wonder I've got 2 small bags, should my third Dior be a larger one?


Of course, if you don't mind the weight.


----------



## YBcozYnot

smudleybear said:


> It's deerskin



Thanks to correct. Yes, deerskin...


----------



## Une_passante

YBcozYnot said:


> It's my dilemma now when I'm saving up for my my next Dior. Diorissimo or LD?
> 
> I've got a Diorever (white), a Miss Dior (black, woven chain) and a Diorling wallet (red). And it took me 3 years to get here.
> 
> I'm a bit leaning to a Diorissimo because one of my friends is giving up her prestine black/fuschia Diorissimo and turns to red bags.
> 
> Your advices are all apreciated.
> 
> Sorry for I'm a newbie (back after 2 years, with new name coz I couldn't remmember the password), and I cannot post a new thread for myself.
> 
> Thanks.



If you have the opportunity to get a Diorissimo at a great price, go for it.
The bag is beautiful and the colour is scheme (black/red) is amazing  
If you are worried about classic vs non classic, the Diorissimo IMO is already a Dior classic


----------



## gemibebe

I really love the Diorissimo in violet and saw it in real life for the first time yesterday. I did notice one thing that I'd like to get advice from the ladies here: as the metal Dior hanging pieces are quite heavy, if the bag is put on table instead of being held, the side of the leather where the Dior logo metal parts are tends to fall down, and I'm afraid that given some time, the bag can be deformed. 

Do you experience this as a Diorissimo owner? Thanks!


----------



## crazy8baglady

gemibebe said:


> I really love the Diorissimo in violet and saw it in real life for the first time yesterday. I did notice one thing that I'd like to get advice from the ladies here: as the metal Dior hanging pieces are quite heavy, if the bag is put on table instead of being held, the side of the leather where the Dior logo metal parts are tends to fall down, and I'm afraid that given some time, the bag can be deformed.
> 
> Do you experience this as a Diorissimo owner? Thanks!


Yes, I noticed this on my Diorissimo, but it doesn't bother me.  I think it's pretty how it sags a little and gives a peek of the contrasting interior color.  It's going to happen anyway with the weight of the handles.  Also, the rounded charms are my favorite part of the bag.  They're soo much prettier than the flat charms.  I wish they had the rounded charms on all their bags, totally worth the little extra weight!


----------



## hightea_xx

crazy8baglady said:


> Yes, I noticed this on my Diorissimo, but it doesn't bother me.  I think it's pretty how it sags a little and gives a peek of the contrasting interior color.  It's going to happen anyway with the weight of the handles.  Also, the rounded charms are my favorite part of the bag.  They're soo much prettier than the flat charms.  I wish they had the rounded charms on all their bags, totally worth the little extra weight!




I agree, I only just got my Diorissimo a week ago, but I bought it because it would be structured yet slouchy.  The only concern is the type of leather: I purposely got a grainy leather because it would be less hassle.  The smooth will be more prone to creasing I believe, as well as being more susceptible nicks and scratches.


----------



## gemibebe

Many thanks *crazy8baglady* and *hightea_xx* for your value advice! This definitely helps a lot! It is a great point that with the slouchy effect, you actually get a peek of the contrasting interior color which is truly beautiful. 

I may well get my Diorissimo then. By the way, what bi-colors are offered for Diorissimo this fall/winter? Thanks again!


----------



## panthere55

gemibebe said:


> Many thanks *crazy8baglady* and *hightea_xx* for your value advice! This definitely helps a lot! It is a great point that with the slouchy effect, you actually get a peek of the contrasting interior color which is truly beautiful.
> 
> I may well get my Diorissimo then. By the way, what bi-colors are offered for Diorissimo this fall/winter? Thanks again!



My vote is for diorissimo as well. I love that bag. So functional and beautiful. Toxic purple with light lavender lining is for fall. Not sure what else...


----------



## gemibebe

I saw in the Secret Garden II this stunning Diorissimo. Does anyone know whether it's a red Diorissimo? Given that Secret Garden II was released last year, could it be the fuchsia color below?


----------



## hightea_xx

gemibebe said:


> I saw in the Secret Garden II this stunning Diorissimo. Does anyone know whether it's a red Diorissimo? Given that Secret Garden II was released last year, could it be the fuchsia color below?




When I was looking last week the colors they had were grey, jean blue, azure blue, red (mid tone, muted, very demure), beige, and pinky/purple.  They didn't have this fuschia color....  Although the combination is divine!


----------



## panthere55

My mom dressed up her diorissimo!


----------



## gemibebe

hightea_xx said:


> When I was looking last week the colors they had were grey, jean blue, azure blue, red (mid tone, muted, very demure), beige, and pinky/purple.  They didn't have this fuschia color....  Although the combination is divine!



I'm quite curious to see jean blue (is it like the blue jeans of Hermes?) and the red. Has there ever been a bright red Diorissimo?


----------



## gemibebe

panthere55 said:


> My mom dressed up her diorissimo!



Beautiful! This is one of my favorite Diorissimo combo!


----------



## YBcozYnot

Une_passante said:


> If you have the opportunity to get a Diorissimo at a great price, go for it.
> The bag is beautiful and the colour is scheme (black/red) is amazing
> If you are worried about classic vs non classic, the Diorissimo IMO is already a Dior classic



Thank you Une passante,
I agree that Diorissimo can be considered as a Dior classic. I know that I will FIGHT to get an LD and a Diorissimo. My question is which one should come first...


----------



## YBcozYnot

panthere55 said:


> My mom dressed up her diorissimo!


It's adorable. 
OMG, this makes me want to pursuit Diorissimo first, over the LD.


----------



## Mimo82

T_crush said:


> fresh from Europe..


Hi what was the price n Europe ?


----------



## smudleybear

gemibebe said:


> I saw in the Secret Garden II this stunning Diorissimo. Does anyone know whether it's a red Diorissimo? Given that Secret Garden II was released last year, could it be the fuchsia color below?


This isn't red, it's very fuschia pink.


----------



## smudleybear

YBcozYnot said:


> Thank you Une passante,
> I agree that Diorissimo can be considered as a Dior classic. I know that I will FIGHT to get an LD and a Diorissimo. My question is which one should come first...


If your fren is selling her black diorissimo at a very good price and is still in good condition, I would say go for diorissimo first unless there is a seasonal lady Dior colour ur lusting. If your going for a classic colour on the LD like black red or beige,that can wait. I got the diorissimo first but I hvnt started using it because it is at my mum's back in my home country. But I hv started using my LD and I'm loving it.
So I would suggest get the diorissimo if u can find it at a good price. But if u were to buy either both brand new, maybe LD first.


----------



## gemibebe

smudleybear said:


> This isn't red, it's very fuschia pink.



Thanks *smudleybear*! I was suspecting that the bag appeared in Secret Garden video is this fuchsia color rather than red. 

Does Diorissimo ever come in bright / true red color? That would look fabulous


----------



## smudleybear

panthere55 said:


> My mom dressed up her diorissimo!


Stunning, where did she get those twillys from? Hermes?


----------



## smudleybear

gemibebe said:


> Thanks *smudleybear*! I was suspecting that the bag appeared in Secret Garden video is this fuchsia color rather than red.
> 
> Does Diorissimo ever come in bright / true red color? That would look fabulous


Diorissimo has a red with champagne gold rouge vif


----------



## gemibebe

I have a follow up question on Diorissimo: as some ladies already mentioned, the bag is quite heavy (I attribute it to the high quality leather just as in the case of the Birkin). However, the handle of Diorissimo is quite hard. So in case the bag is full (I intend to use it for daily work), will the handle hurt your hands? Also the medium model does come with the shoulder strap, do people here find the strap practical? Do you actually use the strap? Many thanks again for your advice!


----------



## smudleybear

Tried this when I was deciding my diorissimo. I went for the blue lazuli because the store hasn't got a brand new piece. But I'm still soooooo in love with this red.


----------



## smudleybear

gemibebe said:


> I have a follow up question on Diorissimo: as some ladies already mentioned, the bag is quite heavy (I attribute it to the high quality leather just as in the case of the Birkin). However, the handle of Diorissimo is quite hard. So in case the bag is full (I intend to use it for daily work), will the handle hurt your hands? Also the medium model does come with the shoulder strap, do people here find the strap practical? Do you actually use the strap? Many thanks again for your advice!


The bag is not a light bag, whether how heavy can it be really depends what u put inside. I love the strap.
U can hardly find strap nowadays that is clasped right in the middle of the bag if u understand what I mean. Bags nowadays are designed that the strap is clasp either on the handles on each side or each end side of the bag which makes the bag slant to one side when carried on the shoulder. And if your slim enough it can be wore crossbody. 
As for the handles, it's same as the LD comfortable grip. If your afraid to leave mark on your arms,tie a twilly.
Using the strap gives the bag opportunity to drop the handles and reveal a bit of the contrast lining.


----------



## gemibebe

smudleybear said:


> Tried this when I was deciding my diorissimo. I went for the blue lazuli because the store hasn't got a brand new piece. But I'm still soooooo in love with this red.



OMG *smudleybear*! This red is so stunning!!! Is it from this season or the past season? Is there still a chance to get it??? It really makes me drool:


----------



## gemibebe

Also thanks *smudleybear *for the advice on the weight of the bag and the handle feel. This relieves me quite a big and it's a good point of showing the interior color by using the strap! I believe I'm well on my way to my first Diorissimo now. I also know the medium size is perfect for me. Now just need to decide on the color...


----------



## smudleybear

gemibebe said:


> OMG *smudleybear*! This red is so stunning!!! Is it from this season or the past season? Is there still a chance to get it??? It really makes me drool:


This red is still available, I still see it in boutiques in London .


----------



## smudleybear

gemibebe said:


> Also thanks *smudleybear *for the advice on the weight of the bag and the handle feel. This relieves me quite a big and it's a good point of showing the interior color by using the strap! I believe I'm well on my way to my first Diorissimo now. I also know the medium size is perfect for me. Now just need to decide on the color...


Do u want it in smooth or the tourillion grained leather? Do u like classic or light colours?


----------



## gemibebe

smudleybear said:


> This red is still available, I still see it in boutiques in London .




Really? Now this is a serious temptation... I would love to have it in pebbled leather as the smooth one is too easy to get scratched and I'm not super careful with my bags. 

Regarding colors, depending on how you define "classic": e.g. Would you call the rouge vif classic? &#128515;


----------



## smudleybear

ive seen the rouge vif in LD for quite a while. definitely not a seasonal colour.


----------



## smudleybear

have u seen some reveal on the toxic purple diorissimo. thats nice too.


----------



## gemibebe

smudleybear said:


> have u seen some reveal on the toxic purple diorissimo. thats nice too.




Yes I've seen that. Comparatively speaking, I prefer the violet with orange interior combo. But now with this Rouge Vif, I'm seriously tempted...


----------



## smudleybear

gemibebe said:


> Yes I've seen that. Comparatively speaking, I prefer the violet with orange interior combo. But now with this Rouge Vif, I'm seriously tempted...



yes the violet or lilac combo is nice too. thats seasonal. I don't see any now.


----------



## gemibebe

smudleybear said:


> yes the violet or lilac combo is nice too. thats seasonal. I don't see any now.




I saw that in the Paris store the other day &#128522; though it's seasonal, the combo looks gorgeous. I don't know what's the Dior name for the color, but for me, it's rather magenta than violet.


----------



## smudleybear

gemibebe said:


> I saw that in the Paris store the other day &#128522; though it's seasonal, the combo looks gorgeous. I don't know what's the Dior name for the color, but for me, it's rather magenta than violet.



its more lilac to me . I love it in the LD. if u love that colour, go for it before its sold out.


----------



## gemibebe

smudleybear said:


> its more lilac to me . I love it in the LD. if u love that colour, go for it before its sold out.




I actually love the real violet which is a deeper purple, but still bright. That was my hesitation as well when I saw it in real life. Now I saw the rouge vif, I'm so tempted &#128525;


----------



## smudleybear

gemibebe said:


> I actually love the real violet which is a deeper purple, but still bright. That was my hesitation as well when I saw it in real life. Now I saw the rouge vif, I'm so tempted &#128525;



I understand. dior comes out with so many candy colours that makes our life so difficult. I suggest rouge vif. because the champagne gold is top class.


----------



## gemibebe

smudleybear said:


> I understand. dior comes out with so many candy colours that makes our life so difficult. I suggest rouge vif. because the champagne gold is top class.




Champagne gold? &#128525; that's the hardware color then?? Sounds divine!!! You are pushing me towards rouge vif for sure and I need a red bag&#128540;


----------



## ThisVNchick

smudleybear said:


> ive seen the rouge vif in LD for quite a while. definitely not a seasonal colour.





gemibebe said:


> Really? Now this is a serious temptation... I would love to have it in pebbled leather as the smooth one is too easy to get scratched and I'm not super careful with my bags.
> 
> Regarding colors, depending on how you define "classic": e.g. Would you call the rouge vif classic? &#55357;&#56835;



Rouge vif is actually a seasonal color, ss 2013. The color was reordered in the medium size Diorissimo only (to be recycled for 2014). It is not a classic for the Diorissimo. If you are looking for the large, I know when I purchased one earlier in April, there were only 9 in the US, with no further replenishment from Paris. There have been reds issued in the Diorissimo, but this is the truest red I've seen. If you care for red with pinks and orange tones mixed in, there will be others, but in terms of true red, this is the best that i have seen issued by Dior for the Diorissimo line. 

The only color that is truly classic to the Diorissimo line is the black grained with fuchsia lining. The color combo has been available since ss 2012 when the Diorissimo line was debuted. All of the other older colors that are still available are available because they have not been able to sell it. 

The strap is quite nice. It is thick and definitely does not eat into your shoulder, especially when there is weight involved. I use my large Diorissimo(s) for travel. I fit my 13 (sometimes 15) MBP with no problems. I only use it handheld when I am carrying lighter things. Otherwise, it's always strap on since the weight distribution on your shoulder is better than on your wrist/hand.


----------



## smudleybear

gemibebe said:


> Champagne gold? &#128525; that's the hardware color then?? Sounds divine!!! You are pushing me towards rouge vif for sure and I need a red bag&#128540;


Go for the red while it's still around when thisvnchick says it's seasonal, she is the diorissimo expert  Everytime I walked into Dior, i will still look at the red.


----------



## panthere55

gemibebe said:


> Beautiful! This is one of my favorite Diorissimo combo!




Thanks!



YBcozYnot said:


> It's adorable.
> OMG, this makes me want to pursuit Diorissimo first, over the LD.




Thank you! I like diorissimo better than LD...



smudleybear said:


> Stunning, where did she get those twillys from? Hermes?




Thank you! Got them from hermes. They definitely make the bag pop!


----------



## gemibebe

Many thanks *ThisVNchick* for your great advice! Well, it seems that I need to get the red while it's still available. Medium size is perfect for me. I do love the black fuchsia combo, however, I have several black bags already and would love to have a pop of color in my wardrobe. 

Great to hear that the shoulder strap is actually practical. This alleviates my concern on carrying the bag all the time which even being empty feels a bit heavy


----------



## gemibebe

Thanks *smudleybear*! You ladies are super nice enablers!


----------



## ThisVNchick

gemibebe said:


> Many thanks *ThisVNchick* for your great advice! Well, it seems that I need to get the red while it's still available. Medium size is perfect for me. I do love the black fuchsia combo, however, I have several black bags already and would love to have a pop of color in my wardrobe.
> 
> Great to hear that the shoulder strap is actually practical. This alleviates my concern on carrying the bag all the time which even being empty feels a bit heavy



You should probably get it sooner than later. The color was only recycled for the summer and spring line this year, and I believe that capsule is closing soon, since part of pre-fall has already started to show up in stores. 

For older colors, I would suggest that you inspect the bags more carefully and let your SA know exactly what condition you want the bag in. Usually, the older color bags have been on displayed and handled by others. It took 2 tries before I got my "perfect" Diorissimo in rouge vif.  I wanted a super firm bag, meaning one that has been stuffed its entire life. As you may know already, Diorissimo bags that have been sitting out due tend to sag and crease (it's natural for this design); however, if I am paying 5K for this bag, I better be the one breaking into the bag. That is just my preference with any designer bag that I buy. Plus I don't like the feeling of having my bag handled by others prior to purchase. I have seen how some people treat on display bags (in front of the SA no less) and it's not a pretty scene. I don't think I would ever buy an on display bag (unless it was just put there very recently), even if it was the last one in the country. 

Looking forward to your possible purchase and reveal!


----------



## smudleybear

gemibebe said:


> Thanks *smudleybear*! You ladies are super nice enablers!


Your welcome. I got at lot advise from here before I bought my diorissimo. Yes, thisvnchick is right. For a £2750 bag,you would want it to be fresh and untouched , that's y I didn't go for the rouge vif. The SA told me it's new, but come on, even there is still plastics on the charms, by looking at the handles dropping down ,it's definitely not brand new. I personally think that best to buy a Dior is when it first launches it colours or classic colour. Thats when you can be assure to hv a brand new piece untouched. Colours that hv been around for a while,it's just hard to get it brand new, definitely has been handled by many people.
Good luck in choosing your diorissimo, I had to choose between 5 blue lazulis from 2 boutique until  I got the 95% perfect one. There is an incy wincy tiny scratch but the SA managed to buff it off. And mine was not even super brand new with stuff card boards. Can't wait to see ur reveal!


----------



## gemibebe

Many thanks *ThisVNchick* and *smudleybear *for your advice! You gals rock! 

I really love the rouge vif color, esp. matched with rose gold hardware, which looks divine. However, you are both right that it may be difficult for the past season colors to be truly "brand new". The bag was kept in the storage room, however, never know where it was last year during the season. I will have to inquire my SA regarding the details and probably have to go in person to inspect it. 

Like *smudleybear * mentioned, the SA may consider it brand new, however, it's not the same concept in our understanding. 

Thanks for all your information and valuable advice. I also look forward to make my first Diorissimo purchase and reveal here!


----------



## smudleybear

gemibebe said:


> Many thanks *ThisVNchick* and *smudleybear *for your advice! You gals rock!
> 
> I really love the rouge vif color, esp. matched with rose gold hardware, which looks divine. However, you are both right that it may be difficult for the past season colors to be truly "brand new". The bag was kept in the storage room, however, never know where it was last year during the season. I will have to inquire my SA regarding the details and probably have to go in person to inspect it.
> 
> Like *smudleybear * mentioned, the SA may consider it brand new, however, it's not the same concept in our understanding.
> 
> Thanks for all your information and valuable advice. I also look forward to make my first Diorissimo purchase and reveal here!


Let us know what you hv got. Remember to inspect every inch on the bag. Expensive bags does hv flaws.


----------



## gemibebe

I will! But it may take some time to find the real ideal bag!


----------



## smudleybear

gemibebe said:


> I will! But it may take some time to find the real ideal bag!


Dior just release a new dark red diorissimo with really pink lining. It's worth checking that out. It's called dark red.


----------



## smudleybear

Here you go gemibebe


----------



## smudleybear

Pink lining


----------



## smudleybear

Just for you to compare the two reds


----------



## smudleybear

Thought u might be interested. I would swap my blue lazuli so for that dark red if I had a chance


----------



## gemibebe

OMG *smudleybear*! Thank you for all the eye candies!!! The new red is more "low profile" and look very sophisticate, however, my heart still goes with the rough vif. Is this rouge vif? How come that the charms appear to be silver rather than rose gold? Thanks!


----------



## smudleybear

gemibebe said:


> OMG *smudleybear*! Thank you for all the eye candies!!! The new red is more "low profile" and look very sophisticate, however, my heart still goes with the rough vif. Is this rouge vif? How come that the charms appear to be silver rather than rose gold? Thanks!


It is the rouge vif with champagne gold coz the reflection. The inside is burgundy . You can double confirm with thisvnchick.


----------



## gemibebe

Thanks [smudleybear]! This red color, if true to the color in real life, is really stunning. 

My SA already found me a brand new one with all the paper stuffed and has it reserved for me. But I'm going to still go to the store to take a look myself!


----------



## panthere55

Some small diorissimos from my sa


----------



## smudleybear

gemibebe said:


> Thanks [smudleybear]! This red color, if true to the color in real life, is really stunning.
> 
> My SA already found me a brand new one with all the paper stuffed and has it reserved for me. But I'm going to still go to the store to take a look myself!
> View attachment 2640699


Omg...ur so lucky...I'm so jealous
Seriously I take this red out of my mind

Please go get the rouge vif, u won't regret it. Every woman needs a red bag,at least one.
I've actually request a transfer from Paris on a rouge vif and grey miss Dior classic shape this Sunday
If the rouge vif with old gold chain is still in good condition, I will grab it instead of the grey.


----------



## smudleybear

panthere55 said:


> Some small diorissimos from my sa


That's the blue second from left I got. They rest are just mouth watering.


----------



## gemibebe

smudleybear said:


> Omg...ur so lucky...I'm so jealous
> Seriously I take this red out of my mind
> 
> Please go get the rouge vif, u won't regret it. Every woman needs a red bag,at least one.
> I've actually request a transfer from Paris on a rouge vif and grey miss Dior classic shape this Sunday
> If the rouge vif with old gold chain is still in good condition, I will grab it instead of the grey.




*smudleybear, you don't have to be jealous at all! I'm sure your rouge vif Miss Dior will be stunning as well! 

Also the blue color you have got is super gorgeous! Is that the new color jeans blue?*


----------



## gemibebe

panthere55 said:


> Some small diorissimos from my sa




Thanks for sharing the eye candies *panthere55! Is the 3rd color in the 2nd pic dark blue or more purple. Also I'm absolutely in love with the pink color in the 3rd pic!!! Does anyone know what is this color called? Thanks!*


----------



## ThisVNchick

gemibebe said:


> Thanks [smudleybear]! This red color, if true to the color in real life, is really stunning.
> 
> My SA already found me a brand new one with all the paper stuffed and has it reserved for me. But I'm going to still go to the store to take a look myself!
> View attachment 2640699



That one looks good! You can tell by the top edging near the charm, since that is the area where the first signs of wear will show. Can I ask where this one is coming from? I returned a really good looking rouge vif to Dior in NY. The bag was in perfect condition minus the sides and handles (there were some very light peeling to the leather). Inspect, inspect, inspect!


----------



## smudleybear

gemibebe said:


> *smudleybear, you don't have to be jealous at all! I'm sure your rouge vif Miss Dior will be stunning as well!
> 
> Also the blue color you have got is super gorgeous! Is that the new color jeans blue?*


*
Hmmm, mine is  called blue lazulis. Maybe the one u posted isn't the blue I've got. Anyway, you have to get the red.*


----------



## ThisVNchick

I should have posted this for color reference here after I did my reveal awhile back. Here is rouge Vif in natural light.


----------



## smudleybear

I love the top tri colour one, but it's hard to take care.


----------



## smudleybear

ThisVNchick said:


> I should have posted this for color reference here after I did my reveal awhile back. Here is rouge Vif in natural light.
> 
> View attachment 2640789


I think this red looks better in the large size. Somehow in medium the bag looks rather smaller maybe because it's darker in colour.


----------



## panthere55

smudleybear said:


> That's the blue second from left I got. They rest are just mouth watering.



I love that turquoise color too!


----------



## panthere55

gemibebe said:


> Thanks for sharing the eye candies *panthere55! Is the 3rd color in the 2nd pic dark blue or more purple. Also I'm absolutely in love with the pink color in the 3rd pic!!! Does anyone know what is this color called? Thanks!*


*

Here's closer pics of both since I liked both of them too!!! Sa sent me closer pics of them *


----------



## smudleybear

panthere55 said:


> Here's closer pics of both since I liked both of them too!!! Sa sent me closer pics of them


I think apart from the chairs and tables in Dior , you love everything


----------



## panthere55

smudleybear said:


> I think apart from the chairs and tables in Dior , you love everything



Hahaha true that!


----------



## panthere55

One more cute small diorissimo!


----------



## smudleybear

Wow this thread is getting hotter & hotter!


----------



## smudleybear

panthere55 said:


> One more cute small diorissimo!


Look really nice on you.


----------



## panthere55

smudleybear said:


> Look really nice on you.



Thank you but it's not me! It's my SA!


----------



## gemibebe

[LEFT said:
			
		

> ThisVNchick​;26870583]That one looks good! You can tell by the top edging near the charm, since[/LEFT] that is the area where the first signs of wear will show. Can I ask where this one is coming from? I returned a really good looking rouge vif to Dior in NY. The bag was in perfect condition minus the sides and handles (there were some very light peeling to the leather). Inspect, inspect, inspect!



Thanks *ThisVNchick*! With your confirmation that it looks good, I have more assurance. I'll remember to inspect


----------



## gemibebe

smudleybear said:


> Hmmm, mine is  called blue lazulis. Maybe the one u posted isn't the blue I've got. Anyway, you have to get the red.



Don't quote me on the official name of the blue: I just saw somewhere here that there is a blue which is jeans blue for the coming season Yep, the red is calling me.


----------



## gemibebe

*ThisVNchick*, your rouge vif is to die for and you wear it so well!!!

*smudleybear*, what do you mean that the rouge vif color is "darker" in medium size? I thought it's a bright red? In any case, I have to see it in person to decide whether that's the red I'm after. From all the pictures I received, it seems to be a luscious color!


----------



## gemibebe

panthere55 said:


> Here's closer pics of both since I liked both of them too!!! Sa sent me closer pics of them



Thanks *panthere55* for sharing the closeup pics! So the pink is more baby doll pink? From the first picture, I thought it's a salmon pink which I


----------



## smudleybear

gemibebe said:


> *ThisVNchick*, your rouge vif is to die for and you wear it so well!!!
> 
> *smudleybear*, what do you mean that the rouge vif color is "darker" in medium size? I thought it's a bright red? In any case, I have to see it in person to decide whether that's the red I'm after. From all the pictures I received, it seems to be a luscious color!


No no, no difference in the colour. What I mean is because red is a darker colour than my blue, it gives you an illusion optic that it seems smaller is compare both in medium blue & red. Also the lining is darker than my pink lining, so inside the bag looks smaller. But the large size definitely feels heavier in weight and for you wallet. Hehehe...


----------



## smudleybear

panthere55 said:


> Thank you but it's not me! It's my SA!


Hehehe, I had doubts but I thought which SA has a mobile like that while working? Sorry! I'm sure any diorissimo will look good on you too. Remember to post some mod pics on ur Dior .


----------



## panthere55

smudleybear said:


> Hehehe, I had doubts but I thought which SA has a mobile like that while working? Sorry! I'm sure any diorissimo will look good on you too. Remember to post some mod pics on ur Dior .



Awwww thank you. I sure will


----------



## panthere55

gemibebe said:


> Thanks *panthere55* for sharing the closeup pics! So the pink is more baby doll pink? From the first picture, I thought it's a salmon pink which I



I would say it's baby pink


----------



## gemibebe

smudleybear said:


> No no, no difference in the colour. What I mean is because red is a darker colour than my blue, it gives you an illusion optic that it seems smaller is compare both in medium blue & red. Also the lining is darker than my pink lining, so inside the bag looks smaller. But the large size definitely feels heavier in weight and for you wallet. Hehehe...




Thanks for the confirmation! Now I'm relieved &#128540;


----------



## gemibebe

panthere55 said:


> I would say it's baby pink




Then I would let go as I usually prefer salmon pink.


----------



## smudleybear

gemibebe said:


> Thanks for the confirmation! Now I'm relieved &#128540;


When ru going to the boutique to try out? Post us some mod pics if you cant decide.


----------



## gemibebe

smudleybear said:


> When ru going to the boutique to try out? Post us some mod pics if you cant decide.



I will go towards the end of the month: a long and tormenting waiting period I will sure post pics if I'm torn. From what I saw right now, the colors I really like are the rouge vif and the violet (is that the Dior name for it)? But I'll probably take the Rouge Vif in the end as it's so right that every girl needs a (true) red bag...


----------



## smudleybear

gemibebe said:


> I will go towards the end of the month: a long and tormenting waiting period I will sure post pics if I'm torn. From what I saw right now, the colors I really like are the rouge vif and the violet (is that the Dior name for it)? But I'll probably take the Rouge Vif in the end as it's so right that every girl needs a (true) red bag...


I've seen the new red yesterday . It's very dark and more towards burgundy. The picture I posted was taken by an SA,so the lighting must hv made it brighter. The rouge vif is definitely a winner.


----------



## gemibebe

smudleybear said:


> I've seen the new red yesterday . It's very dark and more towards burgundy. The picture I posted was taken by an SA,so the lighting must hv made it brighter. The rouge vif is definitely a winner.




Thanks *smudlybear! I can't wait to see the rouge vif in real life!!!*


----------



## stl

Hi all, can you please help me out? I went to my local Dior boutique and the SA mentioned about the price increase happening somewhere within a month. So naturally, I am thinking about getting Diorissimo. I was on the fence between a Chanel Classic Flap and a Diorissimo, but I will probably get the Diorissimo first if I can do so before the price increase. My local boutique did not carry the navy one, but my friend was saying the navy one is beautiful and a bit different from the usual black. Do you have any picture of the navy Diorissimo you can share? I'm dying to see it. Thanks.
Also have anyone heard when the price increase is happening?


----------



## gemibebe

stl said:


> Hi all, can you please help me out? I went to my local Dior boutique and the SA mentioned about the price increase happening somewhere within a month. So naturally, I am thinking about getting Diorissimo. I was on the fence between a Chanel Classic Flap and a Diorissimo, but I will probably get the Diorissimo first if I can do so before the price increase. My local boutique did not carry the navy one, but my friend was saying the navy one is beautiful and a bit different from the usual black. Do you have any picture of the navy Diorissimo you can share? I'm dying to see it. Thanks.
> Also have anyone heard when the price increase is happening?




Thanks for the info! I need to get my Diorissimo quick now  is this the navy blue you were talking about?


----------



## stl

gemibebe said:


> Thanks for the info! I need to get my Diorissimo quick now  is this the navy blue you were talking about?
> View attachment 2649281



I am not sure, I've not seen it. Is there a darker navy or is it because of the lightning ? I was thinking navy would be darker??? Is the lining pink?

Would you guys recommend getting this one or the classic black?


----------



## gemibebe

stl said:


> I am not sure, I've not seen it. Is there a darker navy or is it because of the lightning ? I was thinking navy would be darker??? Is the lining pink?
> 
> Would you guys recommend getting this one or the classic black?




I do not know. This is the picture sent by my SA and the actual color may be different because of the light. I will look for the Diorissimo experts here to provide more info.


----------



## Freckles1

This is the color they are calling navy for the Miss Dior........  The navy may not be as dark as you might want....


----------



## Enchanted Dream

Does anyone know if this purple is still available?
A fellow TPF-er revealed it in July of 2013, and I can't seem to get my mind off it. 
I need it desperately! Or, alternatively, if it has been discontinued, does anyone know of any other similar colors?


----------



## gemibebe

Enchanted Dream said:


> Does anyone know if this purple is still available?
> 
> A fellow TPF-er revealed it in July of 2013, and I can't seem to get my mind off it.
> 
> I need it desperately! Or, alternatively, if it has been discontinued, does anyone know of any other similar colors?




Wow! This is a stunning color!!! I think the one similar (however still quite different) is the violet with Taurillon.


----------



## monkey0419

gemibebe said:


> Thanks for the info! I need to get my Diorissimo quick now  is this the navy blue you were talking about?
> View attachment 2649281



I saw this one today. The colour is more vibrant in person.


----------



## yiyiibic

Enchanted Dream said:


> Does anyone know if this purple is still available?
> A fellow TPF-er revealed it in July of 2013, and I can't seem to get my mind off it.
> I need it desperately! Or, alternatively, if it has been discontinued, does anyone know of any other similar colors?





I bought this last summer.  I fell in love with it when I saw it first time, and kept thinking of her all the night. 
I don't think it's still available, the new purple in this summer is so much more vibrant than this one, not my cup of tea.


----------



## purse_gaga

Enchanted Dream said:


> Does anyone know if this purple is still available?
> 
> A fellow TPF-er revealed it in July of 2013, and I can't seem to get my mind off it.
> 
> I need it desperately! Or, alternatively, if it has been discontinued, does anyone know of any other similar colors?




It may still be available! It looks similar to the Lady Dior I got very recently. Accdg to my SA, the color was from last year.  Perhaps it's worthwhile to ask the store for availability. 

It's very hard to capture the color in a photo under bright exposure. Mine is looks blue in the pictures but it's definitely royal purple in person. Here's a close-up swatch of the leather.


----------



## gemibebe

Does the purple color only come in smooth skin? That's truly a stunning color!


----------



## radiantwhat

Hi I need help from the expert. Does the diorissimo medium come with straps of different sizes? As my hubby just bought me a diorissimo from heathrow, but the strap seems very short compared  to the one I saw in local boutique. Quite upset now.


----------



## rinoako

the mini is gorgeous!! does anyone have a pic of how much it can fit?


----------



## purse_gaga

rinoako said:


> the mini is gorgeous!! does anyone have a pic of how much it can fit?




Here's a picture of the mini with a full length wallet inside.


----------



## gemibebe

Can the mini fit A4 paper? Thanks!


----------



## panthere55

gemibebe said:


> Can the mini fit A4 paper? Thanks!



No


----------



## hightea_xx

radiantwhat said:


> Hi I need help from the expert. Does the diorissimo medium come with straps of different sizes? As my hubby just bought me a diorissimo from heathrow, but the strap seems very short compared  to the one I saw in local boutique. Quite upset now.




The strap should be about 35' or so at full expand.  Mine fits 'around' the sides and base of the bag when have it out but not in use.


----------



## rinoako

purse_gaga said:


> Here's a picture of the mini with a full length wallet inside.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2669901


wow thank you so much!!


----------



## radiantwhat

hightea_xx said:


> The strap should be about 35' or so at full expand.  Mine fits 'around' the sides and base of the bag when have it out but not in use.


Thanks for your advice


----------



## gemibebe

panthere55 said:


> No




Thanks!


----------



## sunnie_518

ThisVNchick said:


> I should have posted this for color reference here after I did my reveal awhile back. Here is rouge Vif in natural light.
> 
> View attachment 2640789



Is it smooth leather ?


----------



## gemibebe

Ladies, I went to the Dior store in Paris yesterday and bought this beauty!!! As I have my goods shipped to me, so I will do a proper reveal once it arrives home. Here is just a sneak preview. Many thanks for all the ladies here who provided me with the valuable advice so I can decide on this stunning beauty!


----------



## anonserg

What a beauty! The color popped over your amazingly chic coat.


----------



## gemibebe

anonserg said:


> What a beauty! The color popped over your amazingly chic coat.



Thanks [anonserg]! It's a pity the lighting in the store was not bright enough to capture the true color: it's a very vibrant color! &#128525;


----------



## lilyzhang0725

Does the Diorissimo come with a pouch?


----------



## gemibebe

lilyzhang0725 said:


> Does the Diorissimo come with a pouch?




Yes it came with a pouch which can be unhooked.


----------



## averagejoe

gemibebe said:


> Ladies, I went to the Dior store in Paris yesterday and bought this beauty!!! As I have my goods shipped to me, so I will do a proper reveal once it arrives home. Here is just a sneak preview. Many thanks for all the ladies here who provided me with the valuable advice so I can decide on this stunning beauty!
> View attachment 2685139
> View attachment 2685140



Stunning choice! Congratulations on your new beauty!


----------



## gemibebe

Thanks *averagejoe* for all your advice! I tried her and was immediately in love! She's a real beauty! I saw another color called Rose Poudre which is fab as well. However, the Rouge Vif definitely stands out. I may want to have the Rose Poudre in another style. Does anyone has Rose Poudre in any other style?


----------



## smudleybear

Omg.....congrats!!!! You managed to get a new piece!!!! I'm so jealous and drooooling for that colour. Such a stunner!!!


----------



## _diorling_

Stunning stunning stunning!!!! Cant wait for your proper reveal  Big congratulation for your beautiful bag.


----------



## tinatuazon

My new diorrismo. It's a smooth leather blue color


----------



## Freckles1

tinatuazon said:


> View attachment 2686849
> 
> My new diorrismo. It's a smooth leather blue color




So beautiful!!


----------



## averagejoe

tinatuazon said:


> View attachment 2686849
> 
> My new diorrismo. It's a smooth leather blue color



Congratulations on your beautiful new Diorissimo!


----------



## lahumummatbayli

gemibebe said:


> Ladies, I went to the Dior store in Paris yesterday and bought this beauty!!! As I have my goods shipped to me, so I will do a proper reveal once it arrives home. Here is just a sneak preview. Many thanks for all the ladies here who provided me with the valuable advice so I can decide on this stunning beauty!
> View attachment 2685139
> View attachment 2685140


congratulations! The colour is adorable! is it from pre-fall 14?


----------



## hightea_xx

tinatuazon said:


> View attachment 2686849
> 
> My new diorrismo. It's a smooth leather blue color




Love this Color, was also lemming over it in store


----------



## meemo_girl

Halo. I just got my mini diorissimo!!! The bag is so cutee n can hold my big wallet and  handphones! First i want to buy Lv pochette metis and the i saw this baby.. I just can't resist..


----------



## meemo_girl

There's another color too in the store, but i love love the pink bubblegum color


----------



## panthere55

meemo_girl said:


> Halo. I just got my mini diorissimo!!! The bag is so cutee n can hold my big wallet and  handphones! First i want to buy Lv pochette metis and the i saw this baby.. I just can't resist..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2693092



Looks so good on you! Congrats!


----------



## hightea_xx

meemo_girl said:


> Halo. I just got my mini diorissimo!!! The bag is so cutee n can hold my big wallet and  handphones! First i want to buy Lv pochette metis and the i saw this baby.. I just can't resist..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2693092




TOO CUTE!  Great choice


----------



## meemo_girl

Thankss &#128518;&#128518;


----------



## meemo_girl

Cute but the price is not cute &#128529;


----------



## rk4265

Love!


----------



## missmoimoi

meemo_girl said:


> Cute but the price is not cute &#128529;



Love it!  I checked these out for the first time today - aqua blue one but the price made me want to cry.


----------



## missmoimoi

ThisVNchick said:


> I should have posted this for color reference here after I did my reveal awhile back. Here is rouge Vif in natural light.
> 
> View attachment 2640789



She is beautiful - absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## CocoSoCo

I have no need for another brown bag, but I saw this one and just had to have it.  My new chocolate brown and sky blue interior Diorissimo. I love it.


----------



## Freckles1

CocoSoCo said:


> I have no need for another brown bag, but I saw this one and just had to have it.  My new chocolate brown and sky blue interior Diorissimo. I love it.




That is stunning!!


----------



## hightea_xx

CocoSoCo said:


> I have no need for another brown bag, but I saw this one and just had to have it.  My new chocolate brown and sky blue interior Diorissimo. I love it.




It does look sweet like chocolate....!  Congrats


----------



## missmoimoi

CocoSoCo said:


> I have no need for another brown bag, but I saw this one and just had to have it.  My new chocolate brown and sky blue interior Diorissimo. I love it.



OMG!  Kill me now - she is absolutely gorgeous!!!  Congrats


----------



## CocoSoCo

missmoimoi said:


> OMG!  Kill me now - she is absolutely gorgeous!!!  Congrats


Thanks everybody! She is divine.


----------



## crazy8baglady

CocoSoCo said:


> I have no need for another brown bag, but I saw this one and just had to have it.  My new chocolate brown and sky blue interior Diorissimo. I love it.



Yum!!!


----------



## xsimplicity

meemo_girl said:


> Halo. I just got my mini diorissimo!!! The bag is so cutee n can hold my big wallet and  handphones! First i want to buy Lv pochette metis and the i saw this baby.. I just can't resist..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2693092



Gorgeous!!! I'm so jelly. Does the mini come with a little pouch as well?


----------



## lilyzhang0725

Are all the diorissimo bags made in the "pebbled" leather or are there smooth leather diorissimos as well?


----------



## lilyzhang0725

How does the medium diorissimo compare to the medium LD? a little bigger?


----------



## meemo_girl

xsimplicity said:


> Gorgeous!!! I'm so jelly. Does the mini come with a little pouch as well?




No it doesn't come with the little pouch..


----------



## meemo_girl

lilyzhang0725 said:


> Are all the diorissimo bags made in the "pebbled" leather or are there smooth leather diorissimos as well?




There are smooth too., mine is smooth one..


----------



## meemo_girl

lilyzhang0725 said:


> How does the medium diorissimo compare to the medium LD? a little bigger?




I think med diorissimo is bigger than med ld, although i don't have the med diorissimo.. But i already see my friend's bag.. It hold a lot.. The med Ld is really small.. Just a slightly bigget than mini diorissimo because the square frame of the bag


----------



## panthere55

Some eye candy. Minis.


----------



## panthere55

Medium size


----------



## DAddict

Does anyone know the price for a medium Diorissimo in EUR? Any price increase?


----------



## Khanji

Anyone knows the price of small and medium Diorissimo in Hong Kong?


----------



## gemibebe

smudleybear said:


> Omg.....congrats!!!! You managed to get a new piece!!!! I'm so jealous and drooooling for that colour. Such a stunner!!!



Thanks *smudleybear* for all your enabling as well!


----------



## gemibebe

Thanks* _diorling_*! Stay tuned for my reveal 

Thanks *lahumummatbayli*! From what I heard here, this color should be from last year. Therefore, I feel very lucky to be able to find a brand new one.


----------



## gemibebe

tinatuazon said:


> View attachment 2686849
> 
> My new diorrismo. It's a smooth leather blue color



Your Diorissimo is truly stunning! I'm so loving this bag!!!


----------



## gemibebe

meemo_girl said:


> Halo. I just got my mini diorissimo!!! The bag is so cutee n can hold my big wallet and  handphones! First i want to buy Lv pochette metis and the i saw this baby.. I just can't resist..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2693092



This is toooooo cute! I always love pink and this baby pink is beyond adorable and it looks super on you! Congrats!


----------



## gemibebe

*CocoSoCo,* congrats on this beauty! She's as smooth and luscious like chocolate! So yummy!

Thanks for all the eye candies *panthere55*! I'm so in love with the mini in Rose Poudre, but I'm debating whether I should take this color in another style&#8230;

Hi *DAddict*, when I bought my med Diorissimo in mid Jul, the price is still 2,900 Euro, so that was the same as before. However, there is a thread on the new price increase? So I'm not sure whether the price is still the same now.


----------



## rei35

meemo_girl said:


> Halo. I just got my mini diorissimo!!! The bag is so cutee n can hold my big wallet and  handphones! First i want to buy Lv pochette metis and the i saw this baby.. I just can't resist..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2693092




This is sooo pretty!!! and looks good on you  

I thought mini might be too small but looks it's not. How tall are you meemo_girl if you don't mind?


----------



## averagejoe

CocoSoCo said:


> I have no need for another brown bag, but I saw this one and just had to have it.  My new chocolate brown and sky blue interior Diorissimo. I love it.



Congratulations on your beautiful new chocolate brown Diorissimo! The colour is gorgeous!


----------



## averagejoe

meemo_girl said:


> Halo. I just got my mini diorissimo!!! The bag is so cutee n can hold my big wallet and  handphones! First i want to buy Lv pochette metis and the i saw this baby.. I just can't resist..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2693092



Very cute and chic! Congratulations!!!


----------



## CocoSoCo

Thanks everybody for your nice comments.

FYI, I ordered a custom organizer from divide and conquer on etsy and it works perfectly.  **Please note** I am not affiliated with this business in any way, but thought you would like to see how the divider works with my diorissimo. The color is so light on the inside, I want to protect it as much as possible.


----------



## Khanji

angelintan said:


> My new diorissimo mini with my old small diorissimo
> View attachment 2222279




Gorgeous! Stunning colour! What's your comment about these two size?


----------



## Khanji

averagejoe said:


> I am not sure. The Diorissimo has an iconic "Dior" shape with the rounded handles and D I O R charms, unlike the Miss Dior. They will come out with newer versions of the Diorissimo (for instance, there are versions with wider bases out for Spring and Summer), but the overall shape should be roughly the same.
> 
> 
> 
> The Diorissimo should retain its value, but if you are looking for something with certain longevity in terms of resale value, then go with the Lady Dior.




I think I have switched my target from MD to Diorissimo. Yes. agree with you, iconic "Dior" shape with rounded handles and Dior charms! I better save up for Diorissimo which can present Dior more compared to MD which still has a little hint of Chanel. Is the strap adjustable?


----------



## Khanji

smudleybear said:


> Hi all,
> I'm doing my first ever couture reveal here.
> After carefull consideration and professional advise, I ended up getting a blue lazulis medium diorissimo.
> Thanks to averagejoe and thisvnchick.
> Although she is a bit heavier than other bags, but the leather is beautiful......that will eventually take the weight off ur mind.
> I'm considering a lady Dior medium or large next because their quality is top class!
> Sorry didn't do a modelling picture.




I want a Diorissimo now after seeing yours. Anyway, thanks for your advice on MD. I think I will buy Diorissimo first! Is the strap adjustable?


----------



## panthere55

Some new diorissimo colors! My sa sent me pics this am. Colors are called: anemone (light lavender) and fuschia


----------



## averagejoe

Khanji said:


> I want a Diorissimo now after seeing yours. Anyway, thanks for your advice on MD. I think I will buy Diorissimo first! Is the strap adjustable?



Yes, the Diorissimo strap is adjustable


----------



## averagejoe

panthere55 said:


> Some new diorissimo colors! My sa sent me pics this am. Colors are called: anemone (light lavender) and fuschia



Anemone looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## averagejoe

CocoSoCo said:


> Thanks everybody for your nice comments.
> 
> FYI, I ordered a custom organizer from divide and conquer on etsy and it works perfectly.  **Please note** I am not affiliated with this business in any way, but thought you would like to see how the divider works with my diorissimo. The color is so light on the inside, I want to protect it as much as possible.



It fits your Diorissimo perfectly, and is so functional!


----------



## piggyboogy

Hi everyone, I've just got 1 Diorissimo from my friend. Can some tell me what collection is this purple calfskin with light pink interior is from? I think it's from 2012, is it right?


----------



## dlovechanel

Hi lovely members here &#128522;

I bought diorissimo in small size last tuesday. I need your opinion about this colour? What do you think about this colour combination? Do you think its easy to mix and match with the outfit? 

Please please give me your opinion.. 

Here is my diorissimo as my first Dior bag.


----------



## DIORAHOLIC@SG

I am here to do a reveal for my second Dior bag. It is a Mini Black Diorissimo with grainy leather. Love the texture and the dark Fuschia interior. It is a different style from my Lady Dior in medium size.

What should I get for my next bag? Miss Dior (Rectangular shape) or Mini Lady Dior?


----------



## hightea_xx

Gorgeous bags!!!

Love the multi Color Diorissimo, it is a BEAUTE!

And classic black...  BAG TWINS!!


----------



## averagejoe

dlovechanel said:


> Hi lovely members here &#128522;
> 
> I bought diorissimo in small size last tuesday. I need your opinion about this colour? What do you think about this colour combination? Do you think its easy to mix and match with the outfit?
> 
> Please please give me your opinion..
> 
> Here is my diorissimo as my first Dior bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2743287



Tri-colour bags are easier to match because they have 3 different colours. You only need to match one of the colours on the bag, or you can even wear all black and have this bag stand out with 3 colours.

Your bag looks amazing!


----------



## averagejoe

DIORAHOLIC@SG said:


> I am here to do a reveal for my second Dior bag. It is a Mini Black Diorissimo with grainy leather. Love the texture and the dark Fuschia interior. It is a different style from my Lady Dior in medium size.
> 
> What should I get for my next bag? Miss Dior (Rectangular shape) or Mini Lady Dior?



Beautiful! Congratulations!

I suggest the mini Lady Dior as your next bag. It looks really cute and chic when worn with the long shoulder strap.


----------



## Slut4Lux

DIORAHOLIC@SG said:


> I am here to do a reveal for my second Dior bag. It is a Mini Black Diorissimo with grainy leather. Love the texture and the dark Fuschia interior. It is a different style from my Lady Dior in medium size.
> 
> What should I get for my next bag? Miss Dior (Rectangular shape) or Mini Lady Dior?



supaaaaaa cute!!!


----------



## mf19

DIORAHOLIC@SG said:


> I am here to do a reveal for my second Dior bag. It is a Mini Black Diorissimo with grainy leather. Love the texture and the dark Fuschia interior. It is a different style from my Lady Dior in medium size.
> 
> What should I get for my next bag? Miss Dior (Rectangular shape) or Mini Lady Dior?



stunning


----------



## baglvr2012

Diorissimo owners,
Do you find that the bag gets too heavy, even on the shoulder or crossbody with your items in it?  I love this bag and have been thinking about it for a long time but I can't bite the bullet due the weight.  I love the fact that you can adjust the strap for crossbody and can also hold it by hand.
The size that i'm interested in is the one bigger than the mini (called the small now???) Is the price now $4600?
TIA!


----------



## easther

lpurse said:


> I saw a medium one in black (outside) and pink (inside) the other day in my local boutique and it's priced at $4200.  Not very impressive to me since it's a bit plain (like many people's plain tote for daytime use).  However, it's true that it still has the Dior craftmanship but not sure whether it's worth that much.  Well, some people may like it though.


Yeah my sister in law has the black with the pink inside lining..love it!!


----------



## easther

but where do you get the diorissimo? I totally love and want to get one for myself, specially the black with the pink lining.


----------



## averagejoe

easther said:


> but where do you get the diorissimo? I totally love and want to get one for myself, specially the black with the pink lining.



The Diorissimo is only available at Dior boutiques and concessions, and in limited styles and colours.

It is a truly remarkable bag. The leather is an experience in itself!


----------



## hightea_xx

baglvr2012 said:


> Diorissimo owners,
> Do you find that the bag gets too heavy, even on the shoulder or crossbody with your items in it?  I love this bag and have been thinking about it for a long time but I can't bite the bullet due the weight.  I love the fact that you can adjust the strap for crossbody and can also hold it by hand.
> The size that i'm interested in is the one bigger than the mini (called the small now???) Is the price now $4600?
> TIA!




It's medium you are after then!  It is heavy, I cannot lie.  I got it with every knowledge that it would be heavier, but I ensure I don't over load it with too many items.  That's the reason I didn't get the Large size, knowing the more it could hold, the more I inclined I would be to load it up!

What I do love is that when carrying by hand the hands are very comfortable.  So while it is heavier (two layers of leather), the craftsmanship is beyond amazing.


----------



## Young1987

Just posted a bunch of photos in my Diorissimo thread, but thought I'd add one photo here as well. I LOVE this bag!! (And matching wallet.)&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Freckles1

Young1987 said:


> Just posted a bunch of photos in my Diorissimo thread, but thought I'd add one photo here as well. I LOVE this bag!! (And matching wallet.)&#10084;&#65039;




Twins!!!


----------



## Slut4Lux

quick qs for ppl with the Issimo-- the side that has the charms flops down as its heavier. Does it leave a lasting impact on the leather on that side of the bag? The stores have a stand on which the handles sit upright .. don't have one at home so.. 

whats the best way to store this bag? my SA said nothing would happen to the leather even if it flopped down on one side when it was stored.. but is that true? have you noticed any issues? 

Thanks! xx


----------



## averagejoe

Slut4Lux said:


> quick qs for ppl with the Issimo-- the side that has the charms flops down as its heavier. Does it leave a lasting impact on the leather on that side of the bag? The stores have a stand on which the handles sit upright .. don't have one at home so..
> 
> whats the best way to store this bag? my SA said nothing would happen to the leather even if it flopped down on one side when it was stored.. but is that true? have you noticed any issues?
> 
> Thanks! xx



The leather is very thick bull-calf with a beautiful grain, so it won't show the creasing. However, it's still always best to store the bag upright with all the stuffing and cardboard that was inserted into the bag when you bought it. This way, the bag looks brand new - as if you just bought it from the boutique - for a long time.


----------



## Slut4Lux

averagejoe said:


> The leather is very thick bull-calf with a beautiful grain, so it won't show the creasing. However, it's still always best to store the bag upright with all the stuffing and cardboard that was inserted into the bag when you bought it. This way, the bag looks brand new - as if you just bought it from the boutique - for a long time.



Thanks a bunch for this! 
I also noticed that if I store the bag horizontal then the weight of the charms don't pull the side down. So infact, it stays in the original shape!


----------



## Dode99

My first Dior bag


----------



## bklner2014

DIORAHOLIC@SG said:


> I am here to do a reveal for my second Dior bag. It is a Mini Black Diorissimo with grainy leather. Love the texture and the dark Fuschia interior. It is a different style from my Lady Dior in medium size.
> 
> What should I get for my next bag? Miss Dior (Rectangular shape) or Mini Lady Dior?



Beautiful mini black Diorissimo!  How are you enjoying your bag so far?  Can you please show what you're able to fit into your bag?  Many thanks...


----------



## bklner2014

Dode99 said:


> My first Dior bag



Oh how pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## panthere55

Dode99 said:


> My first Dior bag



So gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Nahreen

Dode99 said:


> My first Dior bag



Congratulations Dode99.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Congratulations to all those who've posted their stunning bags.....


----------



## freckleface45

Hiya Moo, good to see you on here, have you moved your collection to Dior now?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

freckleface45 said:


> Hiya Moo, good to see you on here, have you moved your collection to Dior now?


Hi Freckleface 

Thought I'd managed to sneak in without being noticed......


----------



## freckleface45

Chanel and Dior all the way for me now, still love a bit of Mulberry being my first love! have you got any Dior beauties you are lusting for ? I am really wanting a Lady Dior or a Diorissimo can't make my mind up. 
Seeing these gorg pics doesn't help much either, I want both!!!!!


----------



## averagejoe

Dode99 said:


> My first Dior bag



Simply stunning! Congratulations on your first Dior bag!


----------



## DIORAHOLIC@SG

bklner2014 said:


> Beautiful mini black Diorissimo! How are you enjoying your bag so far? Can you please show what you're able to fit into your bag? Many thanks...


 

Hi!! I can stuff a Prada Saffiano Wallet (Long/short), a Samsung Note 3 phone, a pack of tissue in a holder, a key purse, a card holder, and my earphones in a drawstring pouch. There is still quite a bit of space allowance (i.e. all items are loosely packed) and I am able to clip the magnetic clasp. Sorry for the blur photos.


----------



## MsHermesAU

dlovechanel said:


> Hi lovely members here &#128522;
> 
> I bought diorissimo in small size last tuesday. I need your opinion about this colour? What do you think about this colour combination? Do you think its easy to mix and match with the outfit?
> 
> Please please give me your opinion..
> 
> Here is my diorissimo as my first Dior bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2743287



I ADORE the colour combination! So beautiful, and the leather looks so creamy


----------



## MsHermesAU

panthere55 said:


> Some small diorissimos from my sa



I want every single one of these  Such gorgeous colours!


----------



## panthere55

MsHermesAU said:


> I want every single one of these  Such gorgeous colours!



Haha I know! Like candy!


----------



## rei35

Dode99 said:


> My first Dior bag


Gorgeous color!!! Congrats  Is this a small size??


----------



## dlovechanel

averagejoe said:


> Tri-colour bags are easier to match because they have 3 different colours. You only need to match one of the colours on the bag, or you can even wear all black and have this bag stand out with 3 colours.
> 
> 
> 
> Your bag looks amazing!




Thank you so much for your advice &#128516;

I was thinking to change the colour because I'm confuse to mix and match with the outfit but then I love the colour so much.


----------



## dlovechanel

MsHermesAU said:


> I ADORE the colour combination! So beautiful, and the leather looks so creamy




Thank you &#128522;

I love it too &#128525;

So elegance and so chic.


----------



## bklner2014

DIORAHOLIC@SG said:


> Hi!! I can stuff a Prada Saffiano Wallet (Long/short), a Samsung Note 3 phone, a pack of tissue in a holder, a key purse, a card holder, and my earphones in a drawstring pouch. There is still quite a bit of space allowance (i.e. all items are loosely packed) and I am able to clip the magnetic clasp. Sorry for the blur photos.



Thanks for sharing Dioraholic!  Seems like the mini can fit quite a bit of stuff


----------



## orca

Hi All!

I'm planning to buy small diorissimo but I dont have dior boutique near my city. Does the bag come with small pouch? I'm planning to buy a pre-owned.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## averagejoe

orca said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I'm planning to buy small diorissimo but I dont have dior boutique near my city. Does the bag come with small pouch? I'm planning to buy a pre-owned.
> 
> Thank you for your help!



Yes, the bag comes with a small pouch, unless it's the mini (the smallest size) which doesn't.

Watch out for fakes of the Diorissimo. They are very hard to distinguish from the real thing until you receive it in person.


----------



## Slut4Lux

Just adding to this forum, even though numerous people have put up the same bag. 
Must say, the pebbled leather is awesome, much more durable, no scratches-- looks so classy with the fuchsia lining. This could well be my all-time fav bag soon! 

This is the medium size- perfect for day to night... i generally take it with me to dinner. Fits a lot so no need to switch wallets or make up bags... throw all in and good to go! :buttercup:


----------



## orca

averagejoe said:


> Yes, the bag comes with a small pouch, unless it's the mini (the smallest size) which doesn't.
> 
> Watch out for fakes of the Diorissimo. They are very hard to distinguish from the real thing until you receive it in person.



Thanks a lot averagejoe!! I think the one that I'm looking on Ebay is the mini size. I will try to post it on the authentication thread. Again thanks for the advise


----------



## averagejoe

Slut4Lux said:


> Just adding to this forum, even though numerous people have put up the same bag.
> Must say, the pebbled leather is awesome, much more durable, no scratches-- looks so classy with the fuchsia lining. This could well be my all-time fav bag soon!
> 
> This is the medium size- perfect for day to night... i generally take it with me to dinner. Fits a lot so no need to switch wallets or make up bags... throw all in and good to go! :buttercup:



Gorgeous! The leather looks divinely sumptuous!


----------



## nycmamaofone

I have a question for those of you who have the mini Diorissimo. Do you find that your items stay securely inside when you wear it crossbody and snapped? I love the look of the bag but I am worried about the security of the bag since I live in NYC. Thanks in advance!


----------



## surfchick

Slut4Lux said:


> Just adding to this forum, even though numerous people have put up the same bag.
> Must say, the pebbled leather is awesome, much more durable, no scratches-- looks so classy with the fuchsia lining. This could well be my all-time fav bag soon!
> 
> This is the medium size- perfect for day to night... i generally take it with me to dinner. Fits a lot so no need to switch wallets or make up bags... throw all in and good to go! :buttercup:



Wow so pretty!  I was planning on a Lady Dior but might need to look at the Diorissimo too!


----------



## Slut4Lux

surfchick said:


> Wow so pretty!  I was planning on a Lady Dior but might need to look at the Diorissimo too!



Thank youuu! .... :buttercup:
I have both the Lady Dior and the Issimo, and gotta say that i get more use out of the Issimo. Its just a more practical and durable bag-- the LD is more of a statement bag (indulgence!) ..... def look at the Issimo before deciding. :blossom:


----------



## smudleybear

surfchick said:


> Wow so pretty!  I was planning on a Lady Dior but might need to look at the Diorissimo too!


Diorissimo first, then lady dior.


----------



## surfchick

Slut4Lux said:


> Thank youuu! .... :buttercup:
> I have both the Lady Dior and the Issimo, and gotta say that i get more use out of the Issimo. Its just a more practical and durable bag-- the LD is more of a statement bag (indulgence!) ..... def look at the Issimo before deciding. :blossom:



This is why I love the forum.  I get great advice!  I will look at the Diorissimo!  They are both so lovely.


----------



## DIORAHOLIC@SG

nycmamaofone said:


> I have a question for those of you who have the mini Diorissimo. Do you find that your items stay securely inside when you wear it crossbody and snapped? I love the look of the bag but I am worried about the security of the bag since I live in NYC. Thanks in advance!


 

No worries. I have the bag. Once it is snapped, it is very hard for people to pick into your bag, especially when you wear it crossbody.


----------



## surfchick

smudleybear said:


> Diorissimo first, then lady dior.



Thank you! Not sure how I missed this. I blame the computer.  The diorissimo is on the radar now.   Now I just have to decide on colors.


----------



## nycmamaofone

DIORAHOLIC@SG said:


> No worries. I have the bag. Once it is snapped, it is very hard for people to pick into your bag, especially when you wear it crossbody.




Thanks so much for your reply!!


----------



## fairchild119

Dode99 said:


> My first Dior bag



Beautiful color. Is the lining white?


----------



## Dode99

fairchild119 said:


> Beautiful color. Is the lining white?



Thank you. No it's grey.


----------



## Loveheart

Quite new to Dior, but proudly present smooth calf grey/ pink Diorissimo


----------



## Nahreen

The Diorissimo is such a gorgeous bag.


----------



## smudleybear

Loveheart said:


> Quite new to Dior, but proudly present smooth calf grey/ pink Diorissimo


Congrats!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Loveheart said:


> Quite new to Dior, but proudly present smooth calf grey/ pink Diorissimo


Stunning colour combo - congratulations LH


----------



## PugsAndLV

Loveheart said:


> Quite new to Dior, but proudly present smooth calf grey/ pink Diorissimo


So pretty! Congrats! Would love to see some mod shots!


----------



## CocoSoCo

PugsAndLV said:


> So pretty! Congrats! Would love to see some mod shots!




I love this combo. Congrats!


----------



## averagejoe

Loveheart said:


> Quite new to Dior, but proudly present smooth calf grey/ pink Diorissimo



Such a beautiful combination of colours! Congratulations!


----------



## Slut4Lux

Brandlover2000 said:


> View attachment 2454599


----------



## impulsive

I don't have any Dior bags, but I looked at some over the weekend.  Excellent quality!   My question is, do the Diorissiomo bags keep their shape over time?  Thanks!


----------



## ThisVNchick

impulsive said:


> I don't have any Dior bags, but I looked at some over the weekend.  Excellent quality!   My question is, do the Diorissiomo bags keep their shape over time?  Thanks!



The top is meant to slouch because of the weight of the charms pulling that part down.  However, much of the bag should be the same. You can slow down the slouching process by keeping the stuffing and cardboard in the bag while it's not in use. Using your bag has handheld over the shoulder strap option also slows down the slouching process.


----------



## smudleybear

Some new colours on bull calf diorissimo


----------



## smudleybear

Tan


----------



## smudleybear

Light greyish lilac lining


----------



## smudleybear

Marine blue


----------



## smudleybear

Couldnt describe the colour of the lining


----------



## smudleybear

Vermillion, has a lot orange undertone.


----------



## smudleybear

Very very dark navy lining


----------



## smudleybear

Black satin embroidered flowers


----------



## smudleybear

White satin embroidered flowers


----------



## averagejoe

smudleybear said:


> Black satin embroidered flowers





smudleybear said:


> White satin embroidered flowers



Thanks for sharing all these pictures! Wow the embroidered satin ones are stunning! The white one looks like it has been sprinkled with candy!


----------



## Roku

Loveheart said:


> Quite new to Dior, but proudly present smooth calf grey/ pink Diorissimo


 
I love this color so much! So yummy


----------



## Brandlover2000

Slut4Lux said:


> Love this neutral beige colour. Is this still available in pebbled leather (prefer grainy look to smooth)? .... Or this colour no longer available in stores?
> 
> I want something on the lighter side, but no red-pink tone. Hence this colour stood out.



Hi,
I do believe most stores have smooth leather now & grainy leather is kind of hard to find but maybe you can ask the sale associate to look for it. About the color, I didn't see exact same color in Dior stores closed to my state yet but more in lighter beige or creamy color. My is light brown, darker beige outside. Hope these help


----------



## ThisVNchick

smudleybear said:


> Marine blue



The more I look at this, the more I like it. It kind of reminds me of LV's bleu canard which I liked as well. Damn.


----------



## chanel4ever2013

smudleybear said:


> Marine blue


 

I'm in love with this color.... Do you know if this is an international exclusive color? Also what season was this one released?


----------



## averagejoe

chanel4ever2013 said:


> I'm in love with this color.... Do you know if this is an international exclusive color? Also what season was this one released?



This colour should be available worldwide. I'm not sure which season it's from, but I'm assuming that it is from Winter 2014/2015.


----------



## baghagg

gemibebe said:


> Thanks *averagejoe* for all your advice! I tried her and was immediately in love! She's a real beauty! I saw another color called Rose Poudre which is fab as well. However, the Rouge Vif definitely stands out. I may want to have the Rose Poudre in another style. Does anyone has Rose Poudre in any other style?



I have Rose Poudre in the Dior Soft


----------



## chanel4ever2013

averagejoe said:


> This colour should be available worldwide. I'm not sure which season it's from, but I'm assuming that it is from Winter 2014/2015.



thanks!


----------



## gemibebe

baghagg said:


> I have Rose Poudre in the Dior Soft




Sounds fab! Could you share a pic? Thanks!


----------



## LVLux

smudleybear said:


> Marine blue


Want this soooo bad!!!


----------



## yuna33

So lovely color!


----------



## yuna33

Loveheart said:


> Quite new to Dior, but proudly present smooth calf grey/ pink Diorissimo




So lovely color!


----------



## Yikkie

Does anyone have any intel on the Cruise 2015 colours for Diorissimo?


----------



## chanel4ever2013

Yikkie said:


> Does anyone have any intel on the Cruise 2015 colours for Diorissimo?


 

I didn't take any pics but my SA showed me a purple that is coming out. I believe the marine blue tan and vermillon are Cruise colors as well....its listed a couple pages back.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

chanel4ever2013 said:


> I didn't take any pics but my SA showed me a purple that is coming out. I believe the marine blue tan and vermillon are Cruise colors as well....its listed a couple pages back.


The purple is called orchid. Harrods just received stock today...



Only in the large £3050


----------



## smudleybear

Mooshooshoo said:


> The purple is called orchid. Harrods just received stock today...
> 
> 
> 
> Only in the large £3050


U know, when I ask if they have new colours,SA says no new colours. That's the thing I dislike bout harrods. I'm gona check it out tomorrow. I love purple. I think it's smooth calf. I wish they come out with grained bull calf in medium. Is it orange or tan lining?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

smudleybear said:


> U know, when I ask if they have new colours,SA says no new colours. That's the thing I dislike bout harrods. I'm gona check it out tomorrow. I love purple. I think it's smooth calf. I wish they come out with grained bull calf in medium. Is it orange or tan lining?


Hi Smudleybear,

They took stock this afternoon, so possibly the SA hadn't seen it when you asked. The leather is smooth calf and the lining is tan (Cuir). This is only availble in the large size according to CS when they checked the computer system for the whole of Europe.


----------



## smudleybear

Mooshooshoo said:


> Hi Smudleybear,
> 
> They took stock this afternoon, so possibly the SA hadn't seen it when you asked. The leather is smooth calf and the lining is tan (Cuir). This is only availble in the large size according to CS when they checked the computer system for the whole of Europe.


I will check it out today


----------



## Yikkie

chanel4ever2013 said:


> I didn't take any pics but my SA showed me a purple that is coming out. I believe the marine blue tan and vermillon are Cruise colors as well....its listed a couple pages back.







Mooshooshoo said:


> The purple is called orchid. Harrods just received stock today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only in the large £3050




Thank you! Orchid looks really pretty! So it's quite close to magenta it seems?


----------



## Slut4Lux

Took my Issimo out yesterday - Quick modelling shot. This is the medium size, black pebbled leather w/ gold hardware.  Just love the fuchsia lining! :blossom::buttercup:

p.s.- sorry iv had to blur out our faces.


----------



## lahumummatbayli

smudleybear said:


> Black satin embroidered flowers



thanks for sharing such beauties.


----------



## averagejoe

Slut4Lux said:


> Took my Issimo out yesterday - Quick modelling shot. This is the medium size, black pebbled leather w/ gold hardware.  Just love the fuchsia lining! :blossom::buttercup:
> 
> p.s.- sorry iv had to blur out our faces.



Stunning bag and look!


----------



## smudleybear

Slut4Lux said:


> Took my Issimo out yesterday - Quick modelling shot. This is the medium size, black pebbled leather w/ gold hardware.  Just love the fuchsia lining! :blossom::buttercup:
> 
> p.s.- sorry iv had to blur out our faces.


Omg... That bag didn't blow me out. It's your posing which blew me away. Stunning. Smart enough using the bag without the strap.


----------



## Paraskeva

Slut4Lux said:


> Took my Issimo out yesterday - Quick modelling shot. This is the medium size, black pebbled leather w/ gold hardware.  Just love the fuchsia lining! :blossom::buttercup:
> 
> p.s.- sorry iv had to blur out our faces.



Love your whole outfit and your Diorissimo of course! Medium is the perfect size for a Diorissimo IMO.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Slut4Lux said:


> Took my Issimo out yesterday - Quick modelling shot. This is the medium size, black pebbled leather w/ gold hardware.  Just love the fuchsia lining! :blossom::buttercup:
> 
> p.s.- sorry iv had to blur out our faces.


Fabulous look, stunning bag &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ypph

Does anyone here own a Diorissimo zipped around wallet? Is the interior card pockets fully leather lined? Or just canvas/satinish?


----------



## ThisVNchick

ypph said:


> Does anyone here own a Diorissimo zipped around wallet? Is the interior card pockets fully leather lined? Or just canvas/satinish?




I've posted photos to your thread so you can see. Hope that helps!


----------



## ypph

ThisVNchick said:


> I've posted photos to your thread so you can see. Hope that helps!




Thanks!!


----------



## LVLux

lahumummatbayli said:


> congratulations! The colour is adorable! is it from pre-fall 14?


Gorgeous- is this a large?


----------



## LVLux

smudleybear said:


> Tried this when I was deciding my diorissimo. I went for the blue lazuli because the store hasn't got a brand new piece. But I'm still soooooo in love with this red.


Is this the medium or the large? tia


----------



## LVLux

I want one of the pebbled Diorissimo bags so badly but w/no boutique nearby just can't decide between a Medium or a Large??? I want to be able to mostly wear it on my shoulder but am concerned that the medium will really look like a small.  Any suggestions Ladies?


----------



## ThisVNchick

LVLux said:


> I want want of the pebbled Diorissimo bags so badly but w/no boutique nearby just can not decide between a Medium or a Large??? I want to be able to mostly wear it on my shoulder but am concerned that the medium will really look like a small.  Any suggestions Ladies?




The medium is about the same size as the large LD (just a tad smaller). It's a good size as it can go from day to night. The large is great for work and travel. It really should only be a day bag as I find it too big to bring it out at night. I have a comparison picture somewhere. I'll have to find and post it for you.


----------



## LVLux

ThisVNchick said:


> The medium is about the same size as the large LD (just a tad smaller). It's a good size as it can go from day to night. The large is great for work and travel. It really should only be a day bag as I find it too big to bring it out at night. I have a comparison picture somewhere. I'll have to find and post it for you.


Thank you-I just located an SA and she cnfirmed for me what you just shared.  She is sending pics over now so hopefully I will get to own one of these beauties soon.  I really wanted pebbled leather w/sh but I guess she has a gray that is TDF


----------



## LVLux

This beauty is being overnighted to me


----------



## panthere55

LVLux said:


> I want one of the pebbled Diorissimo bags so badly but w/no boutique nearby just can't decide between a Medium or a Large??? I want to be able to mostly wear it on my shoulder but am concerned that the medium will really look like a small.  Any suggestions Ladies?



I vote medium. How tall are you? Medium is also heavy so large might be very heavy unless you don't mind


----------



## LVLux

panthere55 said:


> I vote medium. How tall are you? Medium is also heavy so large might be very heavy unless you don't mind


I am only 5'4 and My SA agrees w / you- she said today unless I was looking for a big work tote to stick w the medium so I ordered the light grey smooth w soft pink interior-it should arrive tomorrow - if it is too heavy - It will be going back!:greengrin:


----------



## panthere55

LVLux said:


> I am only 5'4 and My SA agrees w / you- she said today unless I was looking for a big work tote to stick w the medium so I ordered the light grey smooth w soft pink interior-it should arrive tomorrow - if it is too heavy - It will be going back!:greengrin:



Good choice! Let us know how it works out! I have few mediums and love them!


----------



## LVLux

panthere55 said:


> Good choice! Let us know how it works out! I have few mediums and love them!


Hoping I do too


----------



## Mooshooshoo

LVLux said:


> This beauty is being overnighted to me


Gorgeous! I carry a medium and am 5'9". I'm sure you'll be fine with the medium.


----------



## majusaka

LVLux said:


> This beauty is being overnighted to me


Congrats it's so gorgeous! Do you know if this color combo is permanent or seasonal?


----------



## LVLux

majusaka said:


> Congrats it's so gorgeous! Do you know if this color combo is permanent or seasonal?


I dont know but purchased it from Barney's and she said it is the only one they got in so ???


----------



## averagejoe

LVLux said:


> This beauty is being overnighted to me



Gorgeous! Is the interior light pink?


----------



## LVLux

averagejoe said:


> Gorgeous! Is the interior light pink?


Yes, but my Beauty is stuck in a Memphis Airport due to weather w no udate on when it will arrive ;-(


----------



## PugsAndLV

LVLux said:


> Yes, but my Beauty is stuck in a Memphis Airport due to weather w no udate on when it will arrive ;-(


Oh no! Hope it comes soon, can't wait to see more shots of your gorgeous bag


----------



## LVLux

She's Here but not sure it is a keeper-the handles might bug me as they are hard???  I do like that it is on the smaller size since it is a heavy bag-very substantial!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

LVLux said:


> She's Here but not sure it is a keeper-the handles might bug me as they are hard???  I do like that it is on the smaller size since it is a heavy bag-very substantial!


It's stunning - congratulations! The handles are hard, if you find it uncomfortable you could twilly wrap them with a scarf....


----------



## LVLux

It is very pretty but I think the handles might bug me and I am trying not to be too picky as I know a handbag is made to be used but  the handles arrived w deep marks in them so am wondering if they are easliy damaged & if the hard handles would dig into my palm when the bag is fully loaded???  Also see where the seam on the strap look almost like they want to bust open-probnate our-I dont have another bag to compare it to so am trusting tge group to let me know if this is normal or not.


----------



## Blairbass

Love the purple Diorissimo!


----------



## lovieluvslux

Slut4Lux said:


> Took my Issimo out yesterday - Quick modelling shot. This is the medium size, black pebbled leather w/ gold hardware.  Just love the fuchsia lining! :blossom::buttercup:
> 
> p.s.- sorry iv had to blur out our faces.


Beautiful.  This one looks stiffer/thicker?   I like this one so much.


----------



## averagejoe

LVLux said:


> It is very pretty but I think the handles might bug me and I am trying not to be too picky as I know a handbag is made to be used but  the handles arrived w deep marks in them so am wondering if they are easliy damaged & if the hard handles would dig into my palm when the bag is fully loaded???  Also see where the seam on the strap look almost like they want to bust open-probnate our-I dont have another bag to compare it to so am trusting tge group to let me know if this is normal or not.



I haven't heard of anyone complaining about the handles digging into the palms, but I can see the marks on the handles. I'm surprised because this is the second time I've seen this. I wonder if it's from improper storage where the handles are pressed against something hard (?). How were the handles bound when they were shipped to you? Were they flopped over the bag or held upright with foam/paper?

If the marks bug you, then try to exchange the bag (I know that it was mailed to you son it won't be as easy). They aren't very noticeable though. I had to look very hard to see them in your pictures.

By the way, it's a very beautiful bag in a pretty colour combination. Congratulations!


----------



## LVLux

averagejoe said:


> I haven't heard of anyone complaining about the handles digging into the palms, but I can see the marks on the handles. I'm surprised because this is the second time I've seen this. I wonder if it's from improper storage where the handles are pressed against something hard (?). How were the handles bound when they were shipped to you? Were they flopped over the bag or held upright with foam/paper?
> 
> If the marks bug you, then try to exchange the bag (I know that it was mailed to you son it won't be as easy). They aren't very noticeable though. I had to look very hard to see them in your pictures.
> 
> By the way, it's a very beautiful bag in a pretty colour combination. Congratulations!



Hi
Unfortunately in person the marks are deep some almost look as though they have broken through / cut the leather- almost seems like someone's finger nail marks but the bag was carefully packed but the strap seams are not tight and there is a marr/ scratch on the front and although it might happen over time I am so careful w my bags I could own one for years and maybe only wear it a week total so just think for  nearly 5 k wish the SA's would really check them and not mail them out to a customer- if someone walked into the store and wanted it then fine but stressful to pay and have it shipped to arrive w more than one damaged area is disappointing. . It was bubble wrapped but handles were not wrapped in foam.


----------



## ThisVNchick

LVLux said:


> Hi
> Unfortunately in person the marks are deep some almost look as though they have broken through / cut the leather- almost seems like someone's finger nail marks but the bag was carefully packed but the strap seams are not tight and there is a marr/ scratch on the front and although it might happen over time I am so careful w my bags I could own one for years and maybe only wear it a week total so just think for  nearly 5 k wish the SA's would really check them and not mail them out to a customer- if someone walked into the store and wanted it then fine but stressful to pay and have it shipped to arrive w more than one damaged area is disappointing. . It was bubble wrapped but handles were not wrapped in foam.




Unfortunately, you really have to be specific about what you want. I am always requesting "mint" pieces. This means no store display, no bag that has a shelf life of more than 1-2 months. My main deal breaker is the area where there's most sagging due to how heavy the charms are, it needs to be perfect, no crease. I mean, I am paying $5200+tax, if anyone is going to break into the bag, it better be me. But I've seen instances on here where the customer wasn't specific in asking for a fresh piece and the SAs send you a piece that looks like everyone who has passed through the store has touched it.

That said, the smooth leather is more much high maintenance. It scratches easily and any wear will be more apparent (which is why I only own the grained leather). Something to think about in case you send this back and consider the other type of leather.


----------



## averagejoe

ThisVNchick said:


> Unfortunately, you really have to be specific about what you want. I am always requesting "mint" pieces. This means no store display, no bag that has a shelf life of more than 1-2 months. My main deal breaker is the area where there's most sagging due to how heavy the charms are, it needs to be perfect, no crease. I mean, I am paying $5200+tax, if anyone is going to break into the bag, it better be me. But I've seen instances on here where the customer wasn't specific in asking for a fresh piece and the SAs send you a piece that looks like everyone who has passed through the store has touched it.
> 
> That said, the smooth leather is more much high maintenance. It scratches easily and any wear will be more apparent (which is why I only own the grained leather). Something to think about in case you send this back and consider the other type of leather.



People who try on bags at stores are sometimes so careless, probably because sometimes they just try on the bag without intending to buy it, or they try to test the limits of the bag since it's not their own. I really wanted a bag once but I wanted it to go on sale, so by the time the sale came, the bag was heavily scratched up. Fingernail marks everywhere.


----------



## ThisVNchick

averagejoe said:


> People who try on bags at stores are sometimes so careless, probably because sometimes they just try on the bag without intending to buy it, or they try to test the limits of the bag since it's not their own. I really wanted a bag once but I wanted it to go on sale, so by the time the sale came, the bag was heavily scratched up. Fingernail marks everywhere.



No, I've seen instances where people borderline abuse the bags (tossing it, slamming it down, trying to make certain look work...etc) and then ask for a fresh piece in the back or from another store. It is kind of infuriating, since I've always lived by the rule "if you break it, you own it". But I guess not. I really wish designers would stop selling store displays. I know Louis Vuitton in Paris has a set of store displays that they will not sell (some of them have heavy wear marks). They use the beat up bags for you to do whatever you want and they pull fresh pieces from the back. I wish they would bring this practice to all designers across the world. Sometimes I feel like when you do a charge-send, the SAs will give you the crappiest piece possible because (1) they can't sell it to customers who come in and can see the physical damage first hand and (2) some customers won't return charge-sends because of the hassle behind it.


----------



## LVLux

ThisVNchick said:


> Unfortunately, you really have to be specific about what you want. I am always requesting "mint" pieces. This means no store display, no bag that has a shelf life of more than 1-2 months. My main deal breaker is the area where there's most sagging due to how heavy the charms are, it needs to be perfect, no crease. I mean, I am paying $5200+tax, if anyone is going to break into the bag, it better be me. But I've seen instances on here where the customer wasn't specific in asking for a fresh piece and the SAs send you a piece that looks like everyone who has passed through the store has touched it.
> 
> That said, the smooth leather is more much high maintenance. It scratches easily and any wear will be more apparent (which is why I only own the grained leather). Something to think about in case you send this back and consider the other type of leather.


Great pearls of Wisdom and I will definitely request that in the future.  The good news Is that I am returning the grey bag & getting this brand new beauty- really excited!!!
Thank you!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

LVLux said:


> Great pearls of Wisdom and I will definitely request that in the future.  The good news Is that I am returning the grey bag & getting this brand new beauty- really excited!!!
> Thank you!


Gorgeous! Look forward to more pics


----------



## Slut4Lux

Sorry to hear about your experience @LVLux. #Bummer

I have a policy, do not buy things (especially luxe) that you cannot see. 

Recently I got the classic pearl Chanel necklace shipped to me as we don't have a Chanel store in my city. In the pics the SA sent me, the pearls looked much bigger... only to realise later that it was the angle of the pics. I was soooo disappointed when I saw them. It was a hassle to send them back.. BUT LUCKILY for me, it looked good nevertheless... just needed to intertwine it a few times. (I also ended up buying the larger DIOR pearls a month later).... but nevertheless, it was not what I paid for! 

Since that day, unless I can see the item, i don't buy it. Its so important coz you're spending such a $$$$ money on it, might as well be in fab condition and exactly what you bargained for. I was so disappointed w  the necklace, imagine had it been a bag... #omg


----------



## ThisVNchick

LVLux said:


> Great pearls of Wisdom and I will definitely request that in the future.  The good news Is that I am returning the grey bag & getting this brand new beauty- really excited!!!
> 
> Thank you!




Ah, you're getting the champagne! I am waiting for the gold Python handles to come in before I make my final decision. I've seen champagne IRL, very gorgeous, great holiday color!


----------



## averagejoe

LVLux said:


> Great pearls of Wisdom and I will definitely request that in the future.  The good news Is that I am returning the grey bag & getting this brand new beauty- really excited!!!
> Thank you!



Gorgeous! Please share more pictures of your new beauty when you receive it


----------



## averagejoe

ThisVNchick said:


> No, I've seen instances where people borderline abuse the bags (tossing it, slamming it down, trying to make certain look work...etc) and then ask for a fresh piece in the back or from another store. It is kind of infuriating, since I've always lived by the rule "if you break it, you own it". But I guess not. I really wish designers would stop selling store displays. I know Louis Vuitton in Paris has a set of store displays that they will not sell (some of them have heavy wear marks). They use the beat up bags for you to do whatever you want and they pull fresh pieces from the back. I wish they would bring this practice to all designers across the world. Sometimes I feel like when you do a charge-send, the SAs will give you the crappiest piece possible because (1) they can't sell it to customers who come in and can see the physical damage first hand and (2) some customers won't return charge-sends because of the hassle behind it.



The Louis Vuitton on Toronto Bloor St. even made the claim that they don't distinguish between "floor model" and merchandise that is not displayed. I got an LV scarf as a gift recently and the SA sold the floor model instead of grabbing a new one. When I got it, there was a snag from the wear-and-tear in the store. So I brought it to exchange for a new one, and the SA gave me that speech before she finally exchanged it.

It is poor customer service in my opinion. Who doesn't want a brand new product from the back? 

SAs that sell the worse models for charge-sends should not work as SAs anymore. They can tarnish a brand's image and really turn away customers from the brand.


----------



## LVLux

averagejoe said:


> The Louis Vuitton on Toronto Bloor St. even made the claim that they don't distinguish between "floor model" and merchandise that is not displayed. I got an LV scarf as a gift recently and the SA sold the floor model instead of grabbing a new one. When I got it, there was a snag from the wear-and-tear in the store. So I brought it to exchange for a new one, and the SA gave me that speech before she finally exchanged it.
> 
> It is poor customer service in my opinion. Who doesn't want a brand new product from the back?
> 
> SAs that sell the worse models for charge-sends should not work as SAs anymore. They can tarnish a brand's image and really turn away customers from the brand.


ITA I have even witnessed a few ladies one time purposely scratching the interior flap and back of a Chanel bag w/their fingernail in order to see how durable the leather was


----------



## LVLux

averagejoe said:


> Gorgeous! Please share more pictures of your new beauty when you receive it





averagejoe said:


> The Louis Vuitton on Toronto Bloor St. even made the claim that they don't distinguish between "floor model" and merchandise that is not displayed. I got an LV scarf as a gift recently and the SA sold the floor model instead of grabbing a new one. When I got it, there was a snag from the wear-and-tear in the store. So I brought it to exchange for a new one, and the SA gave me that speech before she finally exchanged it.
> 
> It is poor customer service in my opinion. Who doesn't want a brand new product from the back?
> 
> SAs that sell the worse models for charge-sends should not work as SAs anymore. They can tarnish a brand's image and really turn away customers from the brand.





ThisVNchick said:


> Ah, you're getting the champagne! I am waiting for the gold Python handles to come in before I make my final decision. I've seen champagne IRL, very gorgeous, great holiday color!



Yes, I saw pics of the Phython-gorgeous combo but python is so hard to keep up & I live in the rain so would be too nervous-Can't wait to see yours when it arrives! Mine should be here today!


----------



## Slut4Lux

LVLux said:


> Great pearls of Wisdom and I will definitely request that in the future.  The good news Is that I am returning the grey bag & getting this brand new beauty- really excited!!!
> Thank you!



would love to see more pics of the champagne colored Issimo. Could you pls do a reveal/ modelling shot? Was considering a beige but this looks great too. x


----------



## LVLux

Slut4Lux said:


> would love to see more pics of the champagne colored Issimo. Could you pls do a reveal/ modelling shot? Was considering a beige but this looks great too. x


I will definitely post more pics when it arrives


----------



## LVLux

Slut4Lux said:


> would love to see more pics of the champagne colored Issimo. Could you pls do a reveal/ modelling shot? Was considering a beige but this looks great too. x



Quick Pic-So love the Quality,SIze,Color,Texture-Definitely a keeper & includes a large interior detachable pouch too!
She is a Keeper!!!


----------



## ThisVNchick

LVLux said:


> Quick Pic-So love the Quality,SIze,Color,Texture-Definitely a keeper & includes a large interior detachable pouch too!
> She is a Keeper!!!




LOVE! 

Now if only the Python would come in so I can choose between the two gold shades! If you can't already tell, I am in desperate need of a color holiday color


----------



## averagejoe

LVLux said:


> Quick Pic-So love the Quality,SIze,Color,Texture-Definitely a keeper & includes a large interior detachable pouch too!
> She is a Keeper!!!



 Such a divine colour, especially with the angelic pink interior! Congratulations once again!


----------



## LVLux

Thank you- I do love it just enough bling but not so much it can't be an everyday bag too!


----------



## LVLux

Well, my new house guest is tired after her long day so wanted to say Sweet Dreams


----------



## Mooshooshoo

LVLux said:


> Well, my new house guest is tired after her long day so wanted to say Sweet Dreams


Beautiful - congratulations


----------



## PugsAndLV

So luxe! Congrats!


----------



## LVLux

Thank you!  I love how simple the bag design is but w/ fancy hw- makes it a pretty & practical bag.


----------



## rei35

Does anyone know what color this is?? Is it still available in store??? 

I don't know how to upload a photo...http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/n...dior-show-as-part-of-the-news-photo/456135478


----------



## averagejoe

rei35 said:


> Does anyone know what color this is?? Is it still available in store???
> 
> I don't know how to upload a photo...http://www.gettyimages.com/detail/n...dior-show-as-part-of-the-news-photo/456135478



I think the colour is Rose Tendre, and some boutiques still carry this colour.


----------



## rei35

averagejoe said:


> I think the colour is Rose Tendre, and some boutiques still carry this colour.



Thank you!!!  The color is so beautiful..is it from Spring 2015? I want either that or baby pink.


----------



## averagejoe

rei35 said:


> Thank you!!!  The color is so beautiful..is it from Spring 2015? I want either that or baby pink.



It is not from Spring 2015. It's been around for a while. It's the same colour as the lining of the black Miss Dior and black smooth leather Diorissimo and Be Dior bags.


----------



## rei35

I really hope this color is available in store still...I want to get either this color or Chanel flap in beige claire..


----------



## rei35

This pink is pretty too 

Picture belongs to panthere55


----------



## rei35

averagejoe said:


> It is not from Spring 2015. It's been around for a while. It's the same colour as the lining of the black Miss Dior and black smooth leather Diorissimo and Be Dior bags.




I'd never seen the color before. I guess I should go check at store asap!!


----------



## jennified_

rei35 said:


> I'd never seen the color before. I guess I should go check at store asap!!




I believe you might be looking for Rose Poudre? It's a beautiful colour and still available in stores


----------



## rei35

jennified_ said:


> I believe you might be looking for Rose Poudre? It's a beautiful colour and still available in stores



Thank you jennified  

I'm not really familiar with Dior colors so I googled. I think it looks like Rose Pudre. (The one a model carrying) 

But I also found this bag in Rose Pudre someone posted online and the lining is not what's seen in the pics(the models' looks red or dark pink)

Maybe the lining color varies..?

Rose Pudre is such a gorgeous color!!


----------



## averagejoe

jennified_ said:


> I believe you might be looking for Rose Poudre? It's a beautiful colour and still available in stores





rei35 said:


> Thank you jennified
> 
> I'm not really familiar with Dior colors so I googled. I think it looks like Rose Pudre. (The one a model carrying)
> 
> But I also found this bag in Rose Pudre someone posted online and the lining is not what's seen in the pics(the models' looks red or dark pink)
> 
> Maybe the lining color varies..?
> 
> Rose Pudre is such a gorgeous color!!



I initially thought it was Rose Poudre too, but it's lighter and the hardware is light gold.

The lining colour should be consistent with the colour on the outside, although they may switch it up for exotic styles.


----------



## rei35

averagejoe said:


> I initially thought it was Rose Poudre too, but it's lighter and the hardware is light gold.
> 
> The lining colour should be consistent with the colour on the outside, although they may switch it up for exotic styles.


averagejoe, I googled Rose Tendre color but can't really hit any but it's very similar with Rose Poudre, right?


----------



## averagejoe

rei35 said:


> averagejoe, I googled Rose Tendre color but can't really hit any but it's very similar with Rose Poudre, right?



Rose Poudre is a very light pink with beige tones, so it is not the one pictured. Rose Poudre is paired with light gold hardware. Rose Tendre is a soft pink, and is paired with silver hardware.


----------



## LVLux

Any pics of the red Diorissimo w the burgandyish interior?


----------



## LVLux

I think I saw the rose pourdre today - such a lovely feminine beige if my gold was not a lighter color would have bought it instead of the one I left the boutique with.


----------



## LVLux

ThisVNchick said:


> I should have posted this for color reference here after I did my reveal awhile back. Here is rouge Vif in natural light.
> 
> View attachment 2640789


I think I just bought this bag too at the Dior boutique if it has burgandyish interior w Champange hw = Bag Twins!!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

LVLux said:


> Quick Pic-So love the Quality,SIze,Color,Texture-Definitely a keeper & includes a large interior detachable pouch too!
> She is a Keeper!!!



Just so stunning


----------



## lara0112

ThisVNchick said:


> That said, the smooth leather is more much high maintenance. It scratches easily and any wear will be more apparent (which is why I only own the grained leather). Something to think about in case you send this back and consider the other type of leather.



I know this is for another bag but is that the same leather that they made the Diorling of? Just to ask, as that would be a dealbreaker, if the leather scratches easily


TIA


----------



## smudleybear

New colour for this season


----------



## LVLux

I saw this in Hawaii but they only had this combo in the large size and then one of the other boutiques had it in the medium but it was w a vibrant orange interior.


----------



## averagejoe

smudleybear said:


> New colour for this season



Wow it almost looks pearlized!


----------



## LVLux

Love this bag...


----------



## averagejoe

LVLux said:


> Love this bag...



Beautiful Diorissimo bag! Congratulations!


----------



## LVLux

averagejoe said:


> Beautiful Diorissimo bag! Congratulations!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Enchanted Dream

LVLux said:


> Love this bag...


WOW incredible! Gorgeous! Amazing!
Congratulations!


----------



## chictiger

LVLux said:


> Love this bag...



Beautiful! Did you purchase this recently?


----------



## dlovechanel

LVLux said:


> Love this bag...



Wow,, beautiful.

Is this from current season?

May I know the name of this colour?


----------



## panthere55

LVLux said:


> Love this bag...



Gorgeous! Big congrats!


----------



## LVLux

Thanks Ladies- I just purchased this red dior from the Waikiki Dior Boutique and when I asked what colors were available in this style the SA brought a few bags out and this was one of them so I am not familiar enough w the Dior releases to know what season but the card said red and another in this forum is in the same combo w deep purple interior and so I think the official name is Rouge VIF?


----------



## smudleybear

LVLux said:


> Thanks Ladies- I just purchased this red dior from the Waikiki Dior Boutique and when I asked what colors were available in this style the SA brought a few bags out and this was one of them so I am not familiar enough w the Dior releases to know what season but the card said red and another in this forum is in the same combo w deep purple interior and so I think the official name is Rouge VIF?


Congrats on your beautiful bag. If I'm not mistaken this colour is called dark red, because rouge vif comes with champagne gold hardware and it's not current season, it has been released sometime in July. Again, it's such a stunning deep red. Congrats again!


----------



## LVLux

smudleybear said:


> Congrats on your beautiful bag. If I'm not mistaken this colour is called dark red, because rouge vif comes with champagne gold hardware and it's not current season, it has been released sometime in July. Again, it's such a stunning deep red. Congrats again!


No it is not the dark red mine has the Champange gold HW and has the dark purple interior and bright clean red and we even held it up to a vermillion they had in the back too the SA did not speak the same language clearly  as me but she said red - I imagjne she had a few in the back as the new cruise is just coming out so they were on the floor in the cases - they even had the summer turquoise in the window and the blush colored bag from this summer too- I think the transition into the new bags is happening right now.  Mine is the rouge VIF combo.


----------



## smudleybear

LVLux said:


> No it is not the dark red mine has the Champange gold HW and has the dark purple interior and bright clean red and we even held it up to a vermillion they had in the back too the SA did not speak the same language clearly  as me but she said red - I imagjne she had a few in the back as the new cruise is just coming out so they were on the floor in the cases - they even had the summer turquoise in the window and the blush colored bag from this summer too- I think the transition into the new bags is happening right now.  Mine is the rouge VIF combo.


If it's rouge vif, congrats again cause it's such a gorgeous red.


----------



## LVLux

Yep it is a Beauty!!! Thank you


----------



## MsHermesAU

smudleybear said:


> New colour for this season



LOVE this colour!


----------



## lulalula

smudleybear said:


> New colour for this season



look at the lustre...my heart skipped a beat!


----------



## LVLux

chictiger said:


> Beautiful! Did you purchase this recently?



Yes last week in Hawaii Boutique


----------



## princesstarz

Hi ladies, need some help.. Want to get diorissimo as a work bag.. Am wondering a small or a medium is better?? I am only 5feet2.. Do not need to put any a4 or laptop.. Just daily necessities.. If anyone got modelling pic comparision of small and medium would be great!!! Thank you!


----------



## dlovechanel

princesstarz said:


> Hi ladies, need some help.. Want to get diorissimo as a work bag.. Am wondering a small or a medium is better?? I am only 5feet2.. Do not need to put any a4 or laptop.. Just daily necessities.. If anyone got modelling pic comparision of small and medium would be great!!! Thank you!



If you will use it as a work bag,, go for medium. But if you don't need to put any a4 or laptop,, go with small size. With small size, you can use it for formal occasion too. It so elegance. I'm sorry I don't have comparison picture. I only have small.


----------



## princesstarz

@dlovechanel do you have picture if yourself carruying the small??


----------



## smudleybear

New tricolour smooth calf


----------



## smudleybear

Love the inside


----------



## smudleybear

Another in Taurillon called blue nosy


----------



## smudleybear

Inside, the colour on the handles are captured more true to life


----------



## dlovechanel

princesstarz said:


> @dlovechanel do you have picture if yourself carruying the small??



I don't have right now. I'll take some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## averagejoe

smudleybear said:


> New tricolour smooth calf



Wow this tricolour is one of the best I have seen! I love the pink being carried onto the piping.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## smudleybear

averagejoe said:


> Wow this tricolour is one of the best I have seen! I love the pink being carried onto the piping.
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


I think so too. It's the best combo colour. Wished dior would come out in taurillon for the tri colour. According to my SA it's quite difficult to do tri colour in taurillon.


----------



## averagejoe

smudleybear said:


> I think so too. It's the best combo colour. Wished dior would come out in taurillon for the tri colour. According to my SA it's quite difficult to do tri colour in taurillon.



I think that this colour combination does look better in the smooth leather. The smooth leather has an almost "creamy" smooth look to it which is perfect for this bubble gum pink colour.


----------



## majusaka

I am so attracted to diorissimo atm, but I am looking for a fuchsia one with SHW, only one available now is with GHW  I have seen fuchsia diorissimos with SHW over the last few years so I really hope that they will come out again....


----------



## Yikkie

princesstarz said:


> Hi ladies, need some help.. Want to get diorissimo as a work bag.. Am wondering a small or a medium is better?? I am only 5feet2.. Do not need to put any a4 or laptop.. Just daily necessities.. If anyone got modelling pic comparision of small and medium would be great!!! Thank you!



For work, only the medium and large are practical IMO. I'm the same height as you and find the medium (about 12" x 9 " x 4.3") to be the perfect size. Just a tad smaller than the large Lady Dior and very sleek. Large is too big for me and certainly too heavy to be comfortable! HTH!


----------



## dlovechanel

princesstarz said:


> @dlovechanel do you have picture if yourself carruying the small??



Sorry for late post. Hope this help&#9786;


----------



## averagejoe

dlovechanel said:


> Sorry for late post. Hope this help&#9786;



Wow I love this bag! Congratulations!


----------



## LVLux

Gorgeous Pics-Thank you!  Also, does the mini have a long crossbody strap or did you add a long strap? TIA


----------



## averagejoe

LVLux said:


> Gorgeous Pics-Thank you!  Also, does the mini have a long crossbody strap or did you add a long strap? TIA



The mini comes with this strap.


----------



## dlovechanel

averagejoe said:


> Wow I love this bag! Congratulations!



Thanks &#10084;

Do you think the colour is easy to mix and match with any outfit?


----------



## dlovechanel

LVLux said:


> Gorgeous Pics-Thank you!  Also, does the mini have a long crossbody strap or did you add a long strap? TIA



The mini has a long crossbody strap but doesn't come with a pouch like medium and large.


----------



## LVLux

Really love the mini w Crossbody strap!


----------



## josiren

Does anyone have the 32cm "bubble gum" pink or similar?


How do you like the color?
Is it easy to mix and match?


Comparing this pink and a black (in 32cm ) .. which would you guys prefer???


Thanks for your help =)


----------



## hooich

My first post in the Dior thread - bought this baby yesterday in Paris


----------



## averagejoe

hooich said:


> My first post in the Dior thread - bought this baby yesterday in Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2840495



Very beautiful! I love this colour combination!


----------



## LVLux

hooich said:


> My first post in the Dior thread - bought this baby yesterday in Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2840495


Really Pretty Combo-Congrat's!!!


----------



## smudleybear

hooich said:


> My first post in the Dior thread - bought this baby yesterday in Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2840495


Omg....I love this combo colour too. It's just so perfect, but wished it came in taurillon. Congrats! Good choice.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

hooich said:


> My first post in the Dior thread - bought this baby yesterday in Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2840495


Congratulations Hooich, fabulous combination


----------



## loveithateit

hooich said:


> My first post in the Dior thread - bought this baby yesterday in Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2840495




Beautiful combo! Is this navy blue or black?


----------



## smudleybear

loveithateit said:


> Beautiful combo! Is this navy blue or black?


Navy blue


----------



## panthere55

hooich said:


> My first post in the Dior thread - bought this baby yesterday in Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2840495



Congratulations! She's beautiful!


----------



## hooich

smudleybear said:


> Navy blue




Hi Smudleybear! Are we bag twins? I recalled you used this bag as your avatar right?


----------



## smudleybear

hooich said:


> Hi Smudleybear! Are we bag twins? I recalled you used this bag as your avatar right?


Unfortunately we are not bag twins, my diorrisimo is in blue lazulis which is a brighter blue. I wish to be bag twins too coz I love the combo colour but too bad it's in smooth calfskin.


----------



## hooich

smudleybear said:


> Unfortunately we are not bag twins, my diorrisimo is in blue lazulis which is a brighter blue. I wish to be bag twins too coz I love the combo colour but too bad it's in smooth calfskin.




You made this comment a few times - is this because the smooth leather scratches easily? Thanks


----------



## smudleybear

hooich said:


> You made this comment a few times - is this because the smooth leather scratches easily? Thanks


Smooth calf does scratches and show scartches easily. I don't want to see scartches so easily on such an expensive bag. Maybe that's just me.


----------



## Minionlove

hooich said:


> My first post in the Dior thread - bought this baby yesterday in Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2840495




My new obsession! Great choice!!


----------



## loveithateit

smudleybear said:


> Navy blue




Omg love it even more! Wish it came out in the other leather too.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

hooich said:


> You made this comment a few times - is this because the smooth leather scratches easily? Thanks


Smudley is right and smooth calf can get scratched, but so can any other leather type. If you are careful with jewellery you should be fine. 
Smooth calf is a most fabulous leather to carry. Any blemish in the original skin would show, so only the very highest quality hides go to make these bags. The quality is just sublime and the leather is incredibly tactile. I have several smooth calf pieces and none have any marks. I do treat them all with Collonil or Meltonian leathercare produtcs, which keeps them all looking pristine.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

hooich said:


> My first post in the Dior thread - bought this baby yesterday in Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2840495


Stunning


----------



## Yikkie

Mooshooshoo said:


> Smudley is right and smooth calf can get scratched, but so can any other leather type. If you are careful with jewellery you should be fine.
> Smooth calf is a most fabulous leather to carry. Any blemish in the original skin would show, so only the very highest quality hides go to make these bags. The quality is just sublime and the leather is incredibly tactile. I have several smooth calf pieces and none have any marks. I do treat them all with Collonil or Meltonian leathercare produtcs, which keeps them all looking pristine.



Good to know cos I, too, took the risk with smooth leather as I'm in love with the colour (I got the Orchidee)! Plus I like the fact that it's noticeably lighter than grained leather.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Yikkie said:


> Good to know cos I, too, took the risk with smooth leather as I'm in love with the colour (I got the Orchidee)! Plus I like the fact that it's noticeably lighter than grained leather.


The Orchidée is a fabulous colour &#10084;&#65039; -  congratulations.


----------



## Loveheart

Yikkie said:


> Good to know cos I, too, took the risk with smooth leather as I'm in love with the colour (I got the Orchidee)! Plus I like the fact that it's noticeably lighter than grained leather.



I have to agree with what Mooshooshoo wrote earlier. Smooth calf is a fabulous leather and if you look after your bag, it will age beautifully. In the end, it's a an expensive bag, and I think most owners are careful with their bags to make sure they will stay in great shape for long time to come. My smooth calf Diorissimo has been treated too with Collonil and she looks great. 
Orchidee is a great colour, enjoy!


----------



## hooich

hooich said:


> My first post in the Dior thread - bought this baby yesterday in Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2840495




Sorry to quote my own post but does anyone know what is the name of the Colour of my bag? It doesn't say on my receipt.

Thanks for all the care tips - I am spraying the bag with collonil the moment I reach home!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

hooich said:


> Sorry to quote my own post but does anyone know what is the name of the Colour of my bag? It doesn't say on my receipt.
> 
> Thanks for all the care tips - I am spraying the bag with collonil the moment I reach home!


It's a fabulous bag, colours are Marine, Lin and Rose Thé


----------



## Yikkie

Mooshooshoo said:


> The Orchidée is a fabulous colour &#10084;&#65039; -  congratulations.





Loveheart said:


> I have to agree with what Mooshooshoo wrote earlier. Smooth calf is a fabulous leather and if you look after your bag, it will age beautifully. In the end, it's a an expensive bag, and I think most owners are careful with their bags to make sure they will stay in great shape for long time to come. My smooth calf Diorissimo has been treated too with Collonil and she looks great.
> Orchidee is a great colour, enjoy!



Thanks both!! It is indeed an amazing colour and I can't stop using it now!!


----------



## rei35

What kind of pink do u think this is? 
I think it comes with silver hardware n reddish interior?


----------



## averagejoe

rei35 said:


> What kind of pink do u think this is?
> I think it comes with silver hardware n reddish interior?
> 
> View attachment 2848970



This is a bi-colour Diorissimo bag, and I think the pink part is Rose Tendre.


----------



## rei35

averagejoe said:


> This is a bi-colour Diorissimo bag, and I think the pink part is Rose Tendre.



I see. Thank you


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

I just discovered the diorissimo for the first time today. I've never been a lover of Dior bags but this one caught my eye as I was walking past the boutique. I had to go in and take a closer look. I love the larger size in black with the fuschia lining. It's just so beautiful! Then I tried it on and the shoulder strap sits so well. I wish I wasn't on a bag ban because if I wasn't then this would be my next purchase for sure! X


----------



## Nahreen

Precious_UK said:


> I just discovered the diorissimo for the first time today. I've never been a lover of Dior bags but this one caught my eye as I was walking past the boutique. I had to go in and take a closer look. I love the larger size in black with the fuschia lining. It's just so beautiful! Then I tried it on and the shoulder strap sits so well. I wish I wasn't on a bag ban because if I wasn't then this would be my next purchase for sure! X



Yes they are gorgeous. Good there is no Dior store in our country


----------



## _handbagsandholidays

Nahreen said:


> Yes they are gorgeous. Good there is no Dior store in our country




Bless you! I think my only criticism would be the fact that they should have black with the gorgeous champagne hardware available. The champagne hardware is beautiful! &#128525; then again everything about the diorissimo in most colours is beautiful! Haha x


----------



## majusaka

Anyone knows what color combination this is? TIA!


----------



## josiren

Does anyone hv the latest price for Mini Diorissmo in GBP?? Dunno if there is a price increase yet =(


----------



## averagejoe

majusaka said:


> Anyone knows what color combination this is? TIA!



It looks like Jean and Acid Green.


----------



## rei35

How durable is smooth leather?? I saw a mini diorissimo in Rose Poudre I think grained leather but wasn't really impressed that much to be honest..


----------



## averagejoe

rei35 said:


> How durable is smooth leather?? I saw a mini diorissimo in Rose Poudre I think grained leather but wasn't really impressed that much to be honest..



The smooth leather is very thick and durable. The grained leather seems to be more popular on this forum because it doesn't show creases, but the smooth leather has a very polished and clean look.

You should feel the smooth leather next time. It's divine!


----------



## josiren

Does anyone have the color swatch for this season or the upcoming season?


I'm hoping to find smthg in a nice POP ... 


Thanks =)


----------



## Mooshooshoo

rei35 said:


> How durable is smooth leather?? I saw a mini diorissimo in Rose Poudre I think grained leather but wasn't really impressed that much to be honest..


There seems to be a fear over the smooth leather showing scratches, but unless you are going to throw your bag around, wear it with a studded belt and jacket or in crammed commuter traffic you should be absolutely fine. The smooth calf leather is one of the most tactile leathers. With a little maintenance - I use Collonil waterstop and collonil gel to protect and waterproof - and careful storage, your bag will look fabulous for years.


----------



## rei35

Mooshooshoo said:


> There seems to be a fear over the smooth leather showing scratches, but unless you are going to throw your bag around, wear it with a studded belt and jacket or in crammed commuter traffic you should be absolutely fine. The smooth calf leather is one of the most tactile leathers. With a little maintenance - I use Collonil waterstop and collonil gel to protect and waterproof - and careful storage, your bag will look fabulous for years.



Thank you for your advise. Sorry for my late reply I didn't see the noticification.. I think I've decided that I go for smooth leather for diorissimo.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

rei35 said:


> Thank you for your advise. Sorry for my late reply I didn't see the noticification.. I think I've decided that I go for smooth leather for diorissimo.


I look forward to seeing your reveal


----------



## jonbonlee

Hi everyone! I'm new to this forum. I'm trying to select my very first luxury bag for daily usage, but quite struggled between Chanel GST and Dior diorissimo, any ideas and suggestions will be appreciated!


----------



## rk4265

jonbonlee said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to this forum. I'm trying to select my very first luxury bag for daily usage, but quite struggled between Chanel GST and Dior diorissimo, any ideas and suggestions will be appreciated!


Diorissimo all the way. I personally don't like the gst. The cc logo is huge and screams loud.


----------



## Oryx816

rk4265 said:


> Diorissimo all the way. I personally don't like the gst. The cc logo is huge and screams loud.




All.of.this.


----------



## jonbonlee

rk4265 said:


> Diorissimo all the way. I personally don't like the gst. The cc logo is huge and screams loud.



thanks a lot for your reply!


----------



## umlm

hooich said:


> My first post in the Dior thread - bought this baby yesterday in Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2840495




Congrats on your new bags, could you please tell me how much does Diorissimo cost? We intend to go to Paris this summer, and my friend is crazy about this bag in Pink. Thank you for your answer


----------



## jonbonlee

Another question is, do you think Diorissimo can be carried with casual look and also used in some formal occasions? I prefer the large size as I can fit in loads of stuff I need. It looks a bit dressy when I'm wearing jeans...I'm not a fashionable person and not sure if I'm going to look odd with the bag... thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

jonbonlee said:


> Another question is, do you think Diorissimo can be carried with casual look and also used in some formal occasions? I prefer the large size as I can fit in loads of stuff I need. It looks a bit dressy when I'm wearing jeans...I'm not a fashionable person and not sure if I'm going to look odd with the bag... thanks!



The Diorissimo is definitely classy enough for formal occasions. The rounded handles, the curved charms, the smooth rich leather...you got yourself a perfect bag that transitions from day to night.


----------



## jonbonlee

averagejoe said:


> The Diorissimo is definitely classy enough for formal occasions. The rounded handles, the curved charms, the smooth rich leather...you got yourself a perfect bag that transitions from day to night.



Thanks a lot for your reply. Very helpful information!


----------



## Lilkitty

beautiful color! does anyone know the price for this bag?


----------



## Lilkitty

.


----------



## Lilkitty

LVLux said:


> Quick Pic-So love the Quality,SIze,Color,Texture-Definitely a keeper & includes a large interior detachable pouch too!
> She is a Keeper!!!



oops, trying to figure out how to quote. 
beautiful color! does anyone know the price for this bag?


----------



## jonbonlee

Does anyone have any ideas on maintenance of the leather? Is it easy to get scratched or too much hassle to maintain? any ideas are welcome! Many thanks in advance!


----------



## YBcozYnot

Hi,
I'm now prepared for 'the wallet of life' but torn between the Diorissimo voyageur wallet (in bullcalf leather) and Chanel zipper wallet (in caviar). While I adore the elegant and feminine look of the Voyageur wallet, I can't deny that zippy is the most practical wallet in use... Any advice about the use of the Diorissimo wallet (dimension, function, comfort) is highly appreciated.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## averagejoe

YBcozYnot said:


> Hi,
> I'm now prepared for 'the wallet of life' but torn between the Diorissimo voyageur wallet (in bullcalf leather) and Chanel zipper wallet (in caviar). While I adore the elegant and feminine look of the Voyageur wallet, I can't deny that zippy is the most practical wallet in use... Any advice about the use of the Diorissimo wallet (dimension, function, comfort) is highly appreciated.
> Thanks in advance.



There are different versions of the Diorissimo wallet, including an asymmetrical flap version as well as some buttoned versions. They are made of luxurious leathers that can last.

That being said, I think that you would be happier with the Chanel in Caviar leather. I would actually choose the Chanel in this case because it is so timeless and classic.


----------



## averagejoe

YBcozYnot said:


> Hi,
> I'm now prepared for 'the wallet of life' but torn between the Diorissimo voyageur wallet (in bullcalf leather) and Chanel zipper wallet (in caviar). While I adore the elegant and feminine look of the Voyageur wallet, I can't deny that zippy is the most practical wallet in use... Any advice about the use of the Diorissimo wallet (dimension, function, comfort) is highly appreciated.
> Thanks in advance.



If you are going for craftsmanship, though, then the Diorissimo wallets would probably stand out more.


----------



## YBcozYnot

averagejoe said:


> If you are going for craftsmanship, though, then the Diorissimo wallets would probably stand out more.



I know what you mean. Who can resist this BEAUTY?!
I just need to be more convinced of its function. I can read from the description that its dimension is larger than the Chanel Wallet but I can't imagine if the zipped container of the voyageur is smaller, or how much smaller. That would be great if any of you have both and give some comparisions.


----------



## Paris75

smudleybear said:


> Black satin embroidered flowers



Hi ! I love this one ! Do you know the price of it ?
Thanks


----------



## smudleybear

paris75 said:


> hi ! I love this one ! Do you know the price of it ?
> Thanks


£4000++


----------



## Paris75

smudleybear said:


> £4000++



Thanks a lot !


----------



## hooich

umlm said:


> Congrats on your new bags, could you please tell me how much does Diorissimo cost? We intend to go to Paris this summer, and my friend is crazy about this bag in Pink. Thank you for your answer




Hi the bag costs EUR3350 inclusive VAT. If you have limited time I would suggest you go to the flagship boutique at Ave Montaigne for the best choices.


----------



## _diorling_

YBcozYnot said:


> Hi,
> I'm now prepared for 'the wallet of life' but torn between the Diorissimo voyageur wallet (in bullcalf leather) and Chanel zipper wallet (in caviar). While I adore the elegant and feminine look of the Voyageur wallet, I can't deny that zippy is the most practical wallet in use... Any advice about the use of the Diorissimo wallet (dimension, function, comfort) is highly appreciated.
> Thanks in advance.



I have the Diorissimo voyageur wallet  and i LOVE every part of her. The craftsmanship and the quality are superb compare to Chanel caviar. I have Chanel yen wallet in caviar and i dont feel any lux feeling when im using it. Caviar leather is too stiff and almost feel plasticky.To me, Dior wallet give more luxurious feel, touch and look. 

Why dont you consider the Louis Vuitton Empreinte Zippy Wallet?  I was torn between Chanel zippy wallet and LV zippy wallet before too and i ended up with LV one. No regret at all. The leather is ahhhmazing and the wallet is line with all leather. I have included pics for you to see. Hopefully it can help with your decision. 

I think it is much better for you to go to the store directly and play around with those wallets before making your decision. Good luck and have fun hunting


----------



## YBcozYnot

_diorling_ said:


> I have the Diorissimo voyageur wallet  and i LOVE every part of her. The craftsmanship and the quality are superb compare to Chanel caviar. I have Chanel yen wallet in caviar and i dont feel any lux feeling when im using it. Caviar leather is too stiff and almost feel plasticky.To me, Dior wallet give more luxurious feel, touch and look.
> 
> Why dont you consider the Louis Vuitton Empreinte Zippy Wallet?  I was torn between Chanel zippy wallet and LV zippy wallet before too and i ended up with LV one. No regret at all. The leather is ahhhmazing and the wallet is line with all leather. I have included pics for you to see. Hopefully it can help with your decision.
> 
> I think it is much better for you to go to the store directly and play around with those wallets before making your decision. Good luck and have fun hunting




Thank you Diorling for your advice and the comparision. It's really a MISS that I didn't think of the LV Empreint Zippy Wallet in advance. I know, however, that I'd be sticked to the Diorissimo Wallet now cos I don't quite love logo marks (printed or imprinted), though I'm told of many nice compliments about its quality. I wish I'd soon have a chance to come to a Dior boutique for 'would-be the wallet of my life'.

Again, thanks a lot.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Has anyone seen this new colour in person yet (dark gold bullcalf with what looks like permabrass hardware)? It looks amazing!


----------



## Paris75

Wonderful blue. Does anyone know how this blue is called ?

Missing quote :
smudleybear 
#928 Dec 13, 2014, 9:21pm ( Report )
New colour for this season


----------



## smudleybear

MsHermesAU said:


> Has anyone seen this new colour in person yet (dark gold bullcalf with what looks like permabrass hardware)? It looks amazing!


Its actually very tan. Ive posted the pics before. Try look up .


----------



## smudleybear

Found the picture, if I'm not mistaken this colour was released last October.


----------



## MsHermesAU

smudleybear said:


> Found the picture, if I'm not mistaken this colour was released last October.



Thanks for reposting this


----------



## filet68

Has anyone seen the Diorissimo in the smooth rose calfskin.  The online pic is to die for!


----------



## Paris75

The price of the Diorissimo increased this week... For the medium, the price (in France) was 3100 euros VAT incl. and now it has increased to 3300 euros VAT incl.
I was planning to get a bleu pastel/deep sky blue medium Diorissimo that I saw 2 weeks ago but now...


----------



## averagejoe

Paris75 said:


> The price of the Diorissimo increased this week... For the medium, the price (in France) was 3100 euros VAT incl. and now it has increased to 3300 euros VAT incl.
> I was planning to get a bleu pastel/deep sky blue medium Diorissimo that I saw 2 weeks ago but now...



You can check out Dior concessions at Printemps and other department stores to see if the price increase was correctly applied to all Diorissimo bags. I remember one member here got a red patent New Lock pouchette at Bergdorf Goodman's (or Neiman Marcus. I forget) Dior at a much lower older price because somehow they didn't properly increase the price (it somehow missed at least 2 price increases). I'm not sure if this applies in France, but it's worth giving it a try. 

It may be specific to colour, so ask for older models in storage. It may not be the exact Diorissimo that you want, but it would be at a better price.


----------



## hightea_xx

Nyoooooo another price increase .


----------



## Paris75

averagejoe said:


> You can check out Dior concessions at Printemps and other department stores to see if the price increase was correctly applied to all Diorissimo bags. I remember one member here got a red patent New Lock pouchette at Bergdorf Goodman's (or Neiman Marcus. I forget) Dior at a much lower older price because somehow they didn't properly increase the price (it somehow missed at least 2 price increases). I'm not sure if this applies in France, but it's worth giving it a try.
> 
> It may be specific to colour, so ask for older models in storage. It may not be the exact Diorissimo that you want, but it would be at a better price.



Thanks a lot for your advice. In this case I was looking for a specific blue from the previous collection and it was the only one left (the price increase was unfortunately applied) but it had several nails scratches so I'm really hesitating. It is a medium blue colour in smooth calf but I saw here a similar colour in taurillon. Maybe that would be a great alternative and less prone to scratches btw. Do you know the colour name of the current blue ?


----------



## Luv2BaGirl

Gosh so glad I bought mine before the increase but sorry @averagejoe you have to hold out.


----------



## averagejoe

Paris75 said:


> Thanks a lot for your advice. In this case I was looking for a specific blue from the previous collection and it was the only one left (the price increase was unfortunately applied) but it had several nails scratches so I'm really hesitating. It is a medium blue colour in smooth calf but I saw here a similar colour in taurillon. Maybe that would be a great alternative and less prone to scratches btw. Do you know the colour name of the current blue ?



I'm not sure which blues are current for the Diorissimo range, but some boutiques may have Bleu de Minuit and Mineral Blue. 

It upsets me to hear that people are so careless with display models. I think that boutiques should make people pay for a bag if they scratch it.


----------



## calflu

Ohhhh! &#128148;&#128148;&#128148;

does this mean US price increase is coming as well?




Paris75 said:


> The price of the Diorissimo increased this week... For the medium, the price (in France) was 3100 euros VAT incl. and now it has increased to 3300 euros VAT incl.
> I was planning to get a bleu pastel/deep sky blue medium Diorissimo that I saw 2 weeks ago but now...


----------



## Pradagal

camillakcl said:


> Hi Serrazane
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> These are the pictures of the insides! it was a wonderful combination...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and an excerpt from the catalogue.



Can anyone please tell me the name of this wallet?  Thank you!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Pradagal said:


> Can anyone please tell me the name of this wallet?  Thank you!



I am not certain of the exact name, but it is from the Diorissimo line. If you ask your Dior SA about a Diorissimo wallet with button snap closure, he/she would know.


----------



## youseeno

Hi all - I finally took a dive today and placed my order for a Micro Diorissimo in Rose Poudre. I have been struggling for 1 month between lady dior and this and decided that the casual looking Diorissimo is more of my style and I will use more. Finger Crossing that I will LOVE it!!!!


----------



## averagejoe

youseeno said:


> Hi all - I finally took a dive today and placed my order for a Micro Diorissimo in Rose Poudre. I have been struggling for 1 month between lady dior and this and decided that the casual looking Diorissimo is more of my style and I will use more. Finger Crossing that I will LOVE it!!!!



Good choice! You will love it!


----------



## fmfv1

averagejoe said:


> Good choice! You will love it!




+1! Loving mine.


----------



## Oryx816

camillakcl said:


> Huge love for this colour, love at first sight....got it in paris....with beautiful fuschia and grey insides, so clevely done with the finest leather.




Looooove this wallet, camillakcl!  Can you please tell me the name of this wallet?  

TIA!


----------



## Paris75

averagejoe said:


> I'm not sure which blues are current for the Diorissimo range, but some boutiques may have Bleu de Minuit and Mineral Blue.
> 
> It upsets me to hear that people are so careless with display models. I think that boutiques should make people pay for a bag if they scratch it.



Yes you're right this is incredible.


----------



## Paris75

smudleybear said:


> Its actually very tan. Ive posted the pics before. Try look up .



Hi ! The blue Diorissimo in your avatar picture looks wonderful. Can you please post a whole picture of it ? Which season is it from and how is it called ?
Thanks !


----------



## smudleybear

Paris75 said:


> Hi ! The blue Diorissimo in your avatar picture looks wonderful. Can you please post a whole picture of it ? Which season is it from and how is it called ?
> Thanks !


Im afraid its from last year March called Blue Lazulis.


----------



## smudleybear

Here you go ...paris75


----------



## Bijouxlady

smudleybear said:


> Here you go ...paris75


That's gorgeous!! Love that shade of blue!


----------



## filet68

youseeno said:


> Hi all - I finally took a dive today and placed my order for a Micro Diorissimo in Rose Poudre. I have been struggling for 1 month between lady dior and this and decided that the casual looking Diorissimo is more of my style and I will use more. Finger Crossing that I will LOVE it!!!!


I too just ordered the same bag in medium!  The color combo is absolutely gorgeous.  You should definitely "LOVE" it.  I fell in love at first site


----------



## filet68

smudleybear said:


> Here you go ...paris75


Very pretty!  Congrats.


----------



## hightea_xx

smudleybear said:


> Here you go ...paris75




Swoon.


----------



## amadea88

smudleybear said:


> Here you go ...paris75



Absolutely stunning


----------



## Paris75

smudleybear said:


> Here you go ...paris75



Thank you so much for your share 
Ok maybe yours is darker than the current blue taurillon... 
The SA showed me the bag with orange twillys and it was gorgeous also, so we'll see


----------



## averagejoe

smudleybear said:


> Here you go ...paris75


----------



## Luv2BaGirl

Wow smudleybear, gorgeous color and color combo!! Love the bandeau on the handles too!


----------



## filet68

My new Rose Poudre Diorissimo......just arrived today!


----------



## filet68

Her with her big sister


----------



## averagejoe

filet68 said:


> My new Rose Poudre Diorissimo......just arrived today!



Congratulations! I saw your reveal on the Chanel forum. This is so much nicer than the Chanel GST


----------



## filet68

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! I saw your reveal on the Chanel forum. This is so much nicer than the Chanel GST


Thank you!  Yes, since I started that Chanel thread, I thought I'd post some pics there.  And, since there is a Diorissimo thread, I thought I'd post here as well. I agree, this bag is much nicer than the GST but it seems there is also something about the GST that is hard not to like


----------



## averagejoe

filet68 said:


> Thank you!  Yes, since I started that Chanel thread, I thought I'd post some pics there.  And, since there is a Diorissimo thread, I thought I'd post here as well. I agree, this bag is much nicer than the GST but it seems there is also something about the GST that is hard not to like



I agree. The GST is a wonderful bag with all the iconic Chanel details. But it's hard to win against the Diorissimo with its super luxurious leather.


----------



## LVLux

Beautiful!!! Is the green still available? Love it too!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

filet68 said:


> My new Rose Poudre Diorissimo......just arrived today!


Congratulations, a great neutral.


----------



## filet68

LVLux said:


> Beautiful!!! Is the green still available? Love it too!


Thanks LVLux!  I don't think the green is still available.  It was a seasonal color a couple of years ago.


----------



## filet68

Mooshooshoo said:


> Congratulations, a great neutral.


Thanks Mooshooshoo!


----------



## superchicken

Finally got mine today! Medium diorissimo ini fuchsia with grey interior


----------



## fmfv1

superchicken said:


> Finally got mine today! Medium diorissimo ini fuchsia with grey interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2904002
> View attachment 2904003




Absolutely stunning! Congrats!


----------



## fmfv1

filet68 said:


> Her with her big sister




Congratulations on the new addition! The duo are fabulous!


----------



## labellusting

smudleybear said:


> Here you go ...paris75




All I can say is WOW. That color is incredible!


----------



## calflu

Love love your rose poudre diorissimo!!!

Congrats! 



filet68 said:


> My new Rose Poudre Diorissimo......just arrived today!


----------



## averagejoe

superchicken said:


> Finally got mine today! Medium diorissimo ini fuchsia with grey interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2904002
> View attachment 2904003



Congratulations!


----------



## rk4265

This is so nice! Love the pop


----------



## Mooshooshoo

superchicken said:


> Finally got mine today! Medium diorissimo ini fuchsia with grey interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2904002
> View attachment 2904003


Fantastic colour &#128149;


----------



## jenna88

Congrats filet68! i love the color rose poudre!  

And the fuchsia is stunning too. so need a trip to Dior boutique soon!


----------



## fmfv1

Hi, sharing some summer and fall colors. SA says fall line coming in a couple of months.

First, summer: green, grey, and yellow


----------



## fmfv1

Fall: grey, blue, burgundy, purple, and baby pink

FYI...Grey may be purple interior and blue interior might be dark blue or black...per SA


----------



## rei35

fmfv1 said:


> Fall: grey, blue, burgundy, purple, and baby pink
> 
> FYI...Grey may be purple interior and blue interior might be dark blue or black...per SA
> 
> View attachment 2904472
> View attachment 2904473
> View attachment 2904474
> View attachment 2904475
> View attachment 2904476



OMG thank you&#9829;&#9829;&#9829; I LOVE this BABY PINK. I'm finally going to get a mini. The hardware looks light gold or champaige? What's the interior color??


----------



## filet68

Thanks for the pics of the upcoming seasonal colors  

And congrats on your Rose Poudre....it's gorge!


----------



## filet68

Loving that Fall Grey  Thought I was done for the year.....


----------



## fmfv1

filet68 said:


> Loving that Fall Grey  Thought I was done for the year.....



Have my eye on that as well.


----------



## panthere55

fmfv1 said:


> Fall: grey, blue, burgundy, purple, and baby pink
> 
> FYI...Grey may be purple interior and blue interior might be dark blue or black...per SA
> 
> View attachment 2904472
> View attachment 2904473
> View attachment 2904474
> View attachment 2904475
> View attachment 2904476


 

Purple is catching my eye!!! I am missing purple in my bag collection!!! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## chanel4ever2013

fmfv1 said:


> Fall: grey, blue, burgundy, purple, and baby pink
> 
> FYI...Grey may be purple interior and blue interior might be dark blue or black...per SA
> 
> View attachment 2904472
> View attachment 2904473
> View attachment 2904474
> View attachment 2904475
> View attachment 2904476


 

Thanks for the pics. For the fall grey and burgundy, do you know what sizes those two colors will be availalble in?


----------



## fmfv1

chanel4ever2013 said:


> Thanks for the pics. For the fall grey and burgundy, do you know what sizes those two colors will be availalble in?



Definitely medium, and maybe large.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

There is a Promenade Diorissimo coming out in spring in bi-colour


----------



## smudleybear

Can't wait to see it in real. Comes with a long adjustable strap.


----------



## labellusting

smudleybear said:


> Can't wait to see it in real. Comes with a long adjustable strap.




Gorgeous!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Mooshooshoo said:


> There is a Promenade Diorissimo coming out in spring in bi-colour


There will be a snakeskin version as well as the Taurillon. Strap is leather.


----------



## averagejoe

Mooshooshoo said:


> There is a Promenade Diorissimo coming out in spring in bi-colour





smudleybear said:


> Can't wait to see it in real. Comes with a long adjustable strap.



What a chic bag! Will probably be a huge success!


----------



## Havanese 28

smudleybear said:


> Can't wait to see it in real. Comes with a long adjustable strap.


Oh my!  This bag is stunning!


----------



## Havanese 28

superchicken said:


> Finally got mine today! Medium diorissimo ini fuchsia with grey interior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2904002
> View attachment 2904003


Gorgeous!


----------



## youseeno

I did a reveal on the other thread but just thought I would share here as well


----------



## fmfv1

youseeno said:


> I did a reveal on the other thread but just thought I would share here as well




Oh, which thread? I must have missed it. 
The bag is gorgeous! It is the mini rose poudre? Love mine, but actually selling to fund medium...only because I am not small, so not easy sliding onto wrist. But it is so lovely and crossbody option is awesome!


----------



## filet68

youseeno said:


> I did a reveal on the other thread but just thought I would share here as well


Love your bag......gorge!


----------



## averagejoe

youseeno said:


> I did a reveal on the other thread but just thought I would share here as well



So pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## Havanese 28

youseeno said:


> I did a reveal on the other thread but just thought I would share here as well


This bag is stunning!


----------



## PotamusMom

I am absolutely in love with the purple


----------



## PugsAndLV

When are the fall bags going to be available? The burgundy is looking like a must have!


----------



## averagejoe

PugsAndLV said:


> When are the fall bags going to be available? The burgundy is looking like a must have!



Usually six months after they were shown. Since these Pre-fall bags were shown in November, you should expect them in May or June at the boutiques.


----------



## PugsAndLV

Excellent - can't wait! Now to decide on the size. I believe the current medium is the most popular size, right?


----------



## averagejoe

PugsAndLV said:


> Excellent - can't wait! Now to decide on the size. I believe the current medium is the most popular size, right?



It's the original and iconic size. I do see it around more than the large, but maybe the sales figures indicate otherwise.


----------



## Sherry1900

Got it yesterday... Kind of struggling with which size to pick. Finally decided Medium although I won't bring it to work LOL...


----------



## fmfv1

Sherry1900 said:


> Got it yesterday... Kind of struggling with which size to pick. Finally decided Medium although I won't bring it to work LOL...



The bag is a STUNNER!  Congratulations!  She would definitely catch all the eyes if you brought her to work, for sure!


----------



## LVLux

Sherry1900 said:


> Got it yesterday... Kind of struggling with which size to pick. Finally decided Medium although I won't bring it to work LOL...



It's Gorgeous & the perfect size IMO-The large is just too heavy loaded up!
Congrat's!


----------



## lulalula

smudleybear said:


> Can't wait to see it in real. Comes with a long adjustable strap.



this is very cute!


----------



## hightea_xx

Sherry1900 said:


> Got it yesterday... Kind of struggling with which size to pick. Finally decided Medium although I won't bring it to work LOL...




Adore this color combo!!!!


----------



## dlovechanel

Sherry1900 said:


> Got it yesterday... Kind of struggling with which size to pick. Finally decided Medium although I won't bring it to work LOL...



Hi,, is it black or blue? It looks black from my screen phone.. btw congrats for your bag.. enjoy it..


----------



## calflu

Omg!!!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; love this 


Sherry1900 said:


> Got it yesterday... Kind of struggling with which size to pick. Finally decided Medium although I won't bring it to work LOL...


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Sherry1900 said:


> Got it yesterday... Kind of struggling with which size to pick. Finally decided Medium although I won't bring it to work LOL...


Congratulations! A real head turner.


----------



## Missk8y

smudleybear said:


> Can't wait to see it in real. Comes with a long adjustable strap.



how cute is this one! has anybody an idea how much those will be? do you think more than the new promenade?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Missk8y said:


> how cute is this one! has anybody an idea how much those will be? do you think more than the new promenade?


Prices start at £880 for taurillon, there will also be a python version for £920. It is a similar size to the small promenade.


----------



## averagejoe

Sherry1900 said:


> Got it yesterday... Kind of struggling with which size to pick. Finally decided Medium although I won't bring it to work LOL...



WOW! Congratulations! It's a beautiful colour combination!


----------



## Sherry1900

dlovechanel said:


> Hi,, is it black or blue? It looks black from my screen phone.. btw congrats for your bag.. enjoy it..




It's navy blue.


----------



## BI201213

averagejoe said:


> WOW! Congratulations! It's a beautiful colour combination!




Hello averagejoe! Do you think the Diorissimo slouches with use?? I love the simple design and I prefer it to the Lady Dior. My first Dior was the Bar bag which I LOVE! And now I have the Dior bug! I use the Bar bag for work, and I am thinking of getting the Diorissimo for weekends and going out. I think the smooth leather looks like it will hold up better? I am thinking of getting the medium and not the large..


----------



## averagejoe

BI201213 said:


> Hello averagejoe! Do you think the Diorissimo slouches with use?? I love the simple design and I prefer it to the Lady Dior. My first Dior was the Bar bag which I LOVE! And now I have the Dior bug! I use the Bar bag for work, and I am thinking of getting the Diorissimo for weekends and going out. I think the smooth leather looks like it will hold up better? I am thinking of getting the medium and not the large..



The leather is supposed to be pliable, so it shouldn't sag. I suggest it in the taurillon leather because it won't show creases.


----------



## BI201213

averagejoe said:


> The leather is supposed to be pliable, so it shouldn't sag. I suggest it in the taurillon leather because it won't show creases.




Thank you!


----------



## impulsive

averagejoe said:


> The leather is supposed to be pliable, so it shouldn't sag. I suggest it in the taurillon leather because it won't show creases.




Will the smooth leather show creases?   I don't have any Dior bags and I am looking at the Diorissimo.  It's the dark blue one with light blue handles and python on the ends.  Also looking at the camel one from cruise collection, but this one has the pebbled leather.  TIA!


----------



## averagejoe

impulsive said:


> Will the smooth leather show creases?   I don't have any Dior bags and I am looking at the Diorissimo.  It's the dark blue one with light blue handles and python on the ends.  Also looking at the camel one from cruise collection, but this one has the pebbled leather.  TIA!



Smooth leather may show creases more easily because the leather has very little surface grain to hide any creases. However, the leather of the Diorissimo is very thick, and will not crease that easily. 

The weight of the handles and charms will crease the leather slightly when the bag is carried with the shoulder strap. The creases are not permanent, and virtually disappear when the bag is carried by hand with the handles.


----------



## dlovechanel

Not intended arrogant,, just happy to have them &#128525;


----------



## averagejoe

dlovechanel said:


> Not intended arrogant,, just happy to have them &#128525;


----------



## hightea_xx

dlovechanel said:


> Not intended arrogant,, just happy to have them [emoji7]




No arrogance at all, they are lovely!!


----------



## rk4265

dlovechanel said:


> Not intended arrogant,, just happy to have them &#128525;


----------



## amadea88

dlovechanel said:


> Not intended arrogant,, just happy to have them &#128525;



Gorgeous!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

dlovechanel said:


> Not intended arrogant,, just happy to have them &#128525;


Congratulations! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## dlovechanel

averagejoe said:


>











hightea_xx said:


> No arrogance at all, they are lovely!!











rk4265 said:


>











amadea88 said:


> Gorgeous!











Mooshooshoo said:


> Congratulations! &#10084;&#65039;



Thank you all lovely members &#10084;


----------



## fairchild119

Gorgeous Diorissimo and Lady. Congrats!


----------



## fairchild119

Sherry1900 said:


> Got it yesterday... Kind of struggling with which size to pick. Finally decided Medium although I won't bring it to work LOL...


Beautiful color combination!


----------



## dlovechanel

fairchild119 said:


> Gorgeous Diorissimo and Lady. Congrats!



Thanks &#10084;


----------



## Havanese 28

dlovechanel said:


> Not intended arrogant,, just happy to have them &#128525;


So gorgeous!  Congrats on your beautiful bags!


----------



## dlovechanel

Havanese 28 said:


> So gorgeous!  Congrats on your beautiful bags!



Thank you &#10084;

Loving them so much!


----------



## ccake

youseeno said:


> I did a reveal on the other thread but just thought I would share here as well


gorgeous!! beautiful color!


----------



## Paris75

Here is my new So Black / Ultra Black / All Black Diorissimo (already posted in the "What was your Dior purchase" and in my reveal thread but I thought it could be nice to have it here). 
Thanks for letting me share !


----------



## BI201213

Paris75 said:


> Here is my new So Black / Ultra Black / All Black Diorissimo (already posted in the "What was your Dior purchase" and in my reveal thread but I thought it could be nice to have it here).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share !




So beautiful - really perfect... Can you please tell me from which Dior store you got this??


----------



## tweeq208

Has anyone ever seen the diorissimo in deep forest color?


----------



## chanel4ever2013

fmfv1 said:


> Fall: grey, blue, burgundy, purple, and baby pink
> 
> FYI...Grey may be purple interior and blue interior might be dark blue or black...per SA
> 
> View attachment 2904472
> View attachment 2904473
> View attachment 2904474
> View attachment 2904475
> View attachment 2904476


 

Quick question, is your SA in the US? If so, it is a stand alone boutique or within a department store? I asked my SA about the burgundy and she didn't see it listed for this fall.


----------



## fmfv1

chanel4ever2013 said:


> Quick question, is your SA in the US? If so, it is a stand alone boutique or within a department store? I asked my SA about the burgundy and she didn't see it listed for this fall.



Hi, yes, he is at the standalone Dior store at the Southcoast Plaza shopping center in Costa Mesa, CA.  PM me if you want his contact info.


----------



## Dianapp

Diorissimo in navy blue is really tempting me&#65292;but I'm concerned that since it does not zip close my stuff may fall out of it or get stolen. I wonder how those of you who own a Diorissimo bag deal with it&#65311;Do you use bag organizers or something like that&#65311;


----------



## averagejoe

Dianapp said:


> Diorissimo in navy blue is really tempting me&#65292;but I'm concerned that since it does not zip close my stuff may fall out of it or get stolen. I wonder how those of you who own a Diorissimo bag deal with it&#65311;Do you use bag organizers or something like that&#65311;



They'd probably steal your whole bag too, so I wouldn't worry about things getting stolen because of the opening. 

The Diorissimo comes with a zippered pouch where you can keep your valuables, and it attaches to the interior of the bag.


----------



## smudleybear

Dianapp said:


> Diorissimo in navy blue is really tempting me&#65292;but I'm concerned that since it does not zip close my stuff may fall out of it or get stolen. I wonder how those of you who own a Diorissimo bag deal with it&#65311;Do you use bag organizers or something like that&#65311;


The magnetic snap is very tight plus the oval rings on the handles does help the opening of the bag keep tight. But if I were the thief, I would take the whole bag


----------



## rain_shop

Paris75 said:


> Here is my new So Black / Ultra Black / All Black Diorissimo (already posted in the "What was your Dior purchase" and in my reveal thread but I thought it could be nice to have it here).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share !




Hi! May i ask what size is this? Thanks!


----------



## lahumummatbayli

Paris75 said:


> Here is my new So Black / Ultra Black / All Black Diorissimo (already posted in the "What was your Dior purchase" and in my reveal thread but I thought it could be nice to have it here).
> Thanks for letting me share !


cool black bag. Rock this bag  
congrats great choice. now i think about all black diorama


----------



## lahumummatbayli

averagejoe said:


> They'd probably steal your whole bag too, so I wouldn't worry about things getting stolen because of the opening.
> 
> The Diorissimo comes with a zippered pouch where you can keep your valuables, and it attaches to the interior of the bag.



It's been a year, but i never used the pouch until the recent two weeks. Its great for basic make up needs. keeps my bag better arranged. the most luxury cosmetic bag ever


----------



## Paris75

rain_shop said:


> Hi! May i ask what size is this? Thanks!



Hi ! It's the medium size (just after the mini).


----------



## Paris75

lahumummatbayli said:


> cool black bag. Rock this bag
> congrats great choice. now i think about all black diorama



Thanks ! Yes the Diorama ultra black is wonderful !


----------



## rain_shop

Thanks Paris75


----------



## smudleybear

Jaune vif


----------



## Paris75

smudleybear said:


> Jaune vif



Love this colour so much fun ! Thanks for sharing !


----------



## Yikkie

Beautiful! Is this from the current season?


----------



## smudleybear

Yikkie said:


> Beautiful! Is this from the current season?


Yes,just arrived today.


----------



## dlovechanel

Is there red diorissimo for this season?


----------



## smudleybear

dlovechanel said:


> Is there red diorissimo for this season?


I haven't seen any new shade of red. But there is still the rouge vif one.


----------



## smudleybear

A bit of vavavoom with the scarf


----------



## lililvluv

Paris75 said:


> Here is my new So Black / Ultra Black / All Black Diorissimo (already posted in the "What was your Dior purchase" and in my reveal thread but I thought it could be nice to have it here).
> 
> Thanks for letting me share !




Hi Paris75! Congrats on the lovely black black Diorissimo! Love the combination!

May I ask how much and size? 
I'm interested in buying one myself 
TIA


----------



## dribbelina

@smudleybear 
So cute and beautiful your Diorissimo with bow[emoji177]


----------



## dlovechanel

smudleybear said:


> I haven't seen any new shade of red. But there is still the rouge vif one.



Do you have the pict of it? Is it in smooth calf or taurillon leather? What is the hardware? Is rouge vif a true red or has an orange undertone? Does it comes in mini size? Sorry for lots of questions. I'm excited to know about it. I'm planning to get be dior in red or diorissimo in red. Still don't know which one to choose. Love both.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

dlovechanel said:


> Do you have the pict of it? Is it in smooth calf or taurillon leather? What is the hardware? Is rouge vif a true red or has an orange undertone? Does it comes in mini size? Sorry for lots of questions. I'm excited to know about it. I'm planning to get be dior in red or diorissimo in red. Still don't know which one to choose. Love both.



If you go back through the thread to #667 ThisVNchick posted pics of hers...

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/diorissimo-742636-33.html?highlight=rouge


----------



## smudleybear

dribbelina said:


> @smudleybear
> So cute and beautiful your Diorissimo with bow[emoji177]


Oh...I wished it's mine but it's not


----------



## smudleybear

dlovechanel said:


> Do you have the pict of it? Is it in smooth calf or taurillon leather? What is the hardware? Is rouge vif a true red or has an orange undertone? Does it comes in mini size? Sorry for lots of questions. I'm excited to know about it. I'm planning to get be dior in red or diorissimo in red. Still don't know which one to choose. Love both.


Rouge vif diorissimo is in taurillon. It's comes in medium and large. Haven't come across a mini. Bedior hasn't come in rouge vif. The closest is vermillion which has orange undertone, rouge vif is true red. You will find a lot pictures of you go back this tread.
If you are planning to get a mini, I strongly suggest the bedior. No regrets!!


----------



## averagejoe

smudleybear said:


> Jaune vif



What a nice pop of colour!


----------



## hazy

smudleybear said:


> Jaune vif




love the colour! do you know what other colours they have for this season?


----------



## Paris75

lililvluv said:


> Hi Paris75! Congrats on the lovely black black Diorissimo! Love the combination!
> 
> May I ask how much and size?
> I'm interested in buying one myself
> TIA



Hi Lilivluv ! &#12393;&#12358;&#12418;&#12354;&#12426;&#12364;&#12392;&#12358;&#65281;
It's the medium size and I paid 3300.


----------



## dlovechanel

Mooshooshoo said:


> If you go back through the thread to #667 ThisVNchick posted pics of hers...
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/diorissimo-742636-33.html?highlight=rouge



Thanks for your information. I'll try to find the pict &#128521;


----------



## dlovechanel

smudleybear said:


> Rouge vif diorissimo is in taurillon. It's comes in medium and large. Haven't come across a mini. Bedior hasn't come in rouge vif. The closest is vermillion which has orange undertone, rouge vif is true red. You will find a lot pictures of you go back this tread.
> If you are planning to get a mini, I strongly suggest the bedior. No regrets!!



I'm looking for true red but in smooth calfskin. Why are you suggest be dior? Any reason? What about be dior versus fendi peekaboo mini? Which one looks gorgeous in red color? Actualy I haven't seen both irl. Need your opinion &#9786;


----------



## smudleybear

dlovechanel said:


> I'm looking for true red but in smooth calfskin. Why are you suggest be dior? Any reason? What about be dior versus fendi peekaboo mini? Which one looks gorgeous in red color? Actualy I haven't seen both irl. Need your opinion &#9786;


I don't remember seeing any true red in smooth. I suggest bedior because of its versatility. Plus it's more secure than the mini bedior.Check out the bedior thread. I've posting 4-5ways using the bag. Also paris75 showed how much she loved the bag while on vacation . I would defintely go for the bedior mini even if it's in smooth leather which you prefer over the mini peekaboo because the mini is in lambskin. It's too delicate compare to dior's lambskin on the LDs. I've seen the red on the mini peekaboo but that was the Chinese New Year edition with Python. Their regular red that I came across is quite dark, unless they have another new red now.


----------



## averagejoe

dlovechanel said:


> I'm looking for true red but in smooth calfskin. Why are you suggest be dior? Any reason? What about be dior versus fendi peekaboo mini? Which one looks gorgeous in red color? Actualy I haven't seen both irl. Need your opinion &#9786;



Definitely get a Be Dior instead of the Peekaboo mini. I like the Peekaboo, but I like the Be Dior a lot more. It's so classy, unique, and versatile.


----------



## dlovechanel

smudleybear said:


> I don't remember seeing any true red in smooth. I suggest bedior because of its versatility. Plus it's more secure than the mini bedior.Check out the bedior thread. I've posting 4-5ways using the bag. Also paris75 showed how much she loved the bag while on vacation . I would defintely go for the bedior mini even if it's in smooth leather which you prefer over the mini peekaboo because the mini is in lambskin. It's too delicate compare to dior's lambskin on the LDs. I've seen the red on the mini peekaboo but that was the Chinese New Year edition with Python. Their regular red that I came across is quite dark, unless they have another new red now.



Yup I have seen those pics. I really like be dior, not sure about fendi peekaboo mini. Maybe because its an iconic design from fendi. I don't know why I feel that peekaboo mini is plain. I might to think about it again. Thanks for your opinion. Another question, if you don't mind, does rose the comes in mini diorissimo?


----------



## dlovechanel

averagejoe said:


> Definitely get a Be Dior instead of the Peekaboo mini. I like the Peekaboo, but I like the Be Dior a lot more. It's so classy, unique, and versatile.



Hi.. thanks for your opinion &#128522;
Between be dior and peekaboo mini, which one do you think is more sweet, elegance, lady look?


----------



## Dianapp

dlovechanel said:


> Hi.. thanks for your opinion &#128522;
> Between be dior and peekaboo mini, which one do you think is more sweet, elegance, lady look?



Definitely Be Dior! peekaboo looks tougher and more neutral to me.


----------



## dlovechanel

Dianapp said:


> Definitely Be Dior! peekaboo looks tougher and more neutral to me.



Thank you for your opinion.. my husband said the same thing like you said..


----------



## averagejoe

dlovechanel said:


> Hi.. thanks for your opinion &#128522;
> Between be dior and peekaboo mini, which one do you think is more sweet, elegance, lady look?



Of course the Be Dior. Dior is known for its elegant and feminine designs. The Peekaboo mini is cute but it looks a bit like the Hermes Kelly. The Be Dior is on a league of its own.


----------



## MsHermesAU

smudleybear said:


> Jaune vif



 This is gorgeous! Did you buy it? If so I would love to see some modelling pics


----------



## spnova

Hi there! It is still possible to find Rose Poudre Diorissimo small on stores?


----------



## averagejoe

spnova said:


> Hi there! It is still possible to find Rose Poudre Diorissimo small on stores?



It should still be possible. It's pretty popular.


----------



## purse_gaga

dlovechanel said:


> Not intended arrogant,, just happy to have them [emoji7]




Love both! Very pretty [emoji4]


----------



## purse_gaga

averagejoe said:


> What a chic bag! Will probably be a huge success!







Mooshooshoo said:


> There is a Promenade Diorissimo coming out in spring in bi-colour




A Promenade Diorissimo?! Which one is that? [emoji16]


----------



## dlovechanel

purse_gaga said:


> Love both! Very pretty [emoji4]



Thanks &#10084; 
Really love both!


----------



## teadrinkingpuss

My Diorissimo 



On the table, with my hubby


----------



## dlovechanel

teadrinkingpuss said:


> My Diorissimo
> 
> 
> 
> On the table, with my hubby



Wow &#128525;
What color is that?
I'm a pink lover. Can't get enough of pink.


----------



## teadrinkingpuss

dlovechanel said:


> Wow &#128525;
> What color is that?
> I'm a pink lover. Can't get enough of pink.


Hi! I think it's Fraise, bullcalf, gold hardware. I got it at the Hongkong airport.


----------



## dlovechanel

teadrinkingpuss said:


> Hi! I think it's Fraise, bullcalf, gold hardware. I got it at the Hongkong airport.



I thought its smoothcalfskin. It's beautiful &#128525;


----------



## teadrinkingpuss

dlovechanel said:


> I thought its smoothcalfskin. It's beautiful &#128525;


Maybe it is! In reality it's a bit more grainy than in the pictures, more akin to the picture of the bullcalf Diorissimo on the Dior website. But I was in a rush to get it at the HK airport so I probably didn't pay attention to what the SA said...


----------



## dlovechanel

teadrinkingpuss said:


> Maybe it is! In reality it's a bit more grainy than in the pictures, more akin to the picture of the bullcalf Diorissimo on the Dior website. But I was in a rush to get it at the HK airport so I probably didn't pay attention to what the SA said...



If it grainy then it tourillon or bullcalf. It looks smooth from the photos, maybe because you have edit the photo. Both leather are beautiful though. Enjoy it the fullest! &#10084;


----------



## teadrinkingpuss

dlovechanel said:


> If it grainy then it tourillon or bullcalf. It looks smooth from the photos, maybe because you have edit the photo. Both leather are beautiful though. Enjoy it the fullest! &#10084;



Thank you  I didn't edit the photos *that* much, maybe a bit lighting/level to make the contrast turn up better...
Here is another photo of my Diorissimo in action worn with chain, definitely looks more casual that way and frees up my hands for other uses


----------



## averagejoe

teadrinkingpuss said:


> My Diorissimo
> 
> 
> 
> On the table, with my hubby



Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## purse_gaga

teadrinkingpuss said:


> My Diorissimo
> 
> 
> 
> On the table, with my hubby




How adorable! Congrats


----------



## Mooshooshoo

teadrinkingpuss said:


> My Diorissimo
> 
> 
> 
> On the table, with my hubby


Great colour - congratulations!


----------



## purse_gaga

smudleybear said:


> New colour for this season




Thanks for sharing! This is a beautiful color. What is it called?


----------



## LVLux

So Pretty!!!!


----------



## nuedao17

My new Diorissimo


----------



## nuedao17

Or should i go to change for mini ??


----------



## smudleybear

nuedao17 said:


> My new Diorissimo
> View attachment 2965622


Medium is much better.


----------



## averagejoe

nuedao17 said:


> Or should i go to change for mini ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2965623



It really depends on what you plan to carry. Both look great, so it's up to you.


----------



## lulalula

Medium is better.


----------



## rk4265

nuedao17 said:


> My new Diorissimo
> View attachment 2965622



Love


----------



## CocoSoCo

nuedao17 said:


> Or should i go to change for mini ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2965623




I like the medium


----------



## dlovechanel

nuedao17 said:


> Or should i go to change for mini ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2965623



Both looks great on you. It depends on what you need and what you carry in your bag. For me, I like mini because I can wear it crossbody and it fits my stuff.


----------



## DAddict

I vote for the medium.


----------



## Bijouxlady

Medium gets my vote too. I have one!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

nuedao17 said:


> My new Diorissimo
> View attachment 2965622


All the bags look good on, so it really depends on how you intend to use the bag. The Diorissimo is perhaps the most versatile. Let us know which one you decide upon.


----------



## LOUKPEACH

nuedao17 said:


> Or should i go to change for mini ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2965623


Mini 100%


----------



## mywmy

Love your diorissimo! Do you have any more pics of it? Am so tempted to get it!


----------



## LVLux

I love the Mini!


----------



## amadea88

nuedao17 said:


> My new Diorissimo
> View attachment 2965622





nuedao17 said:


> Or should i go to change for mini ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2965623



I vote for the medium


----------



## purse_gaga

averagejoe said:


> It really depends on what you plan to carry. Both look great, so it's up to you.




I agree. It depends on how you plan to use this tote. I envision it as an everyday bag because of its color, so I would say medium. Really, you can go either way.


----------



## ryl

New to the Diorissimo!!! Absolutely back in love with Dior, their craftsmanship, the elegance and the fact that there is not a whole bunch of people carrying them around!!!
Just got mine!!! Very excited!!! Dumping Hermes for a while with no doubt!!!
IMG_1117-2.JPG


----------



## averagejoe

ryl said:


> New to the Diorissimo!!! Absolutely back in love with Dior, their craftsmanship, the elegance and the fact that there is not a whole bunch of people carrying them around!!!
> Just got mine!!! Very excited!!! Dumping Hermes for a while with no doubt!!!
> IMG_1117-2.JPG



Congratulations!!! Which colour did you get? And any pics for us to lust over?


----------



## ryl

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations!!! Which colour did you get? And any pics for us to lust over? [/QUOTE


----------



## ryl

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations!!! Which colour did you get? And any pics for us to lust over?



Thx average joe!!!


----------



## averagejoe

DIVINE! One of my favourite colours of the Diorissimo!

You even got the new season shoes!


----------



## pursemate

ryl said:


> averagejoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! Which colour did you get? And any pics for us to lust over? [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bag and shoes!!! Ryl!!
Click to expand...


----------



## ryl

Thanks guys!!! Truly happy!! I've missed Dior! 

I love the classic colors!!!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

ryl said:


> averagejoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! Which colour did you get? And any pics for us to lust over? [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous combo - congratulations!
Click to expand...


----------



## ryl

averagejoe said:


> DIVINE! One of my favourite colours of the Diorissimo!
> 
> You even got the new season shoes!





pursemate said:


> ryl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bag and shoes!!! Ryl!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mooshooshoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fabulous combo - congratulations!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you soo much!!!!
> 
> Good Morning May!!!..... Reminding me of Dior...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ryl

Sorry..


----------



## Loveheart

ryl said:


> averagejoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! Which colour did you get? And any pics for us to lust over? [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fab bag, we are twins, the classic colours are gorgeous indeed!
Click to expand...


----------



## ryl

Are we really,Loveheart? 
Which are your favorite Dior bags?


----------



## ryl

Loveheart said:


> ryl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fab bag, we are twins, the classic colours are gorgeous indeed!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ryl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we really,Loveheart?
> Which are your favorite Dior bags?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ey430

ryl said:


> averagejoe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!! Which colour did you get? And any pics for us to lust over? [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> love the color! congrats!
Click to expand...


----------



## ryl

Thanks so much ey430!!!!

Sad that Miss Dior is not being produced anymore though...


----------



## dlovechanel

I just saw someone using Diorissimo medium red taurillon with blue leather inside. Anyone knows from which season is it and do you know the name of the colour? Thanks &#128522;


----------



## smudleybear

dlovechanel said:


> I just saw someone using Diorissimo medium red taurillon with blue leather inside. Anyone knows from which season is it and do you know the name of the colour? Thanks &#128522;


As far as I've seen, it's a rouge vif with burgundy lining and a darker shade of red with pink lining.


----------



## mywmy

nuedao17 said:


> My new Diorissimo
> View attachment 2965622




Hi there! I am looking to get this. Could you share with me more pics of it?


----------



## nuedao17




----------



## nuedao17

Diorissimo dark Gold medium


----------



## mywmy

nuedao17 said:


> View attachment 2988720
> View attachment 2988721
> View attachment 2988722
> View attachment 2988728
> 
> 
> 
> Diorissimo dark Gold medium



Thank you so much! It is gorgeous!


----------



## fmfv1

SA just sent these pix! Gorgeous!


----------



## Lovemybags412

fmfv1 said:


> SA just sent these pix! Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994517
> View attachment 2994518



WOW!!!  Absolutely stunning! My heart just skipped a beat! May I ask the color?!


----------



## rk4265

fmfv1 said:


> SA just sent these pix! Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994517
> View attachment 2994518




That's the perfect combo for me! Life the gray but wanted pebbled leather. Do you know what the color is called?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

fmfv1 said:


> SA just sent these pix! Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994517
> View attachment 2994518


Amazing colour combo - if you go for this we will definitely need a reveal &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## SQ23

fmfv1 said:


> SA just sent these pix! Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994517
> View attachment 2994518


This is so gorgeous!  The grey will be a beautiful neutral that will go with so many things!


----------



## fmfv1

Lovemybags412 said:


> WOW!!!  Absolutely stunning! My heart just skipped a beat! May I ask the color?!





rk4265 said:


> That's the perfect combo for me! Life the gray but wanted pebbled leather. Do you know what the color is called?





SQ23 said:


> This is so gorgeous!  The grey will be a beautiful neutral that will go with so many things!





Mooshooshoo said:


> Amazing colour combo - if you go for this we will definitely need a reveal &#10084;&#65039;



 The grey is called Dior Grey and purple interior is Over Purple...very fitting I think.   Will definitely do a reveal if I decide to get.  If you need SA info, PM me.


----------



## DAddict

fmfv1 said:


> SA just sent these pix! Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994517
> View attachment 2994518



Stunning!! Thanks for the pic! I'm always looking for a grey color bullcalf Diorissimo. I definitely need to make a visit to the store again.


----------



## Havanese 28

nuedao17 said:


> View attachment 2988715
> View attachment 2988716


Gorgeous!  This is the most beautiful neutral combo.  Love it!


----------



## ThisVNchick

fmfv1 said:


> SA just sent these pix! Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994517
> View attachment 2994518




Yikes! I might have to jump off ban island for this one...oh my.


----------



## rk4265

ThisVNchick said:


> Yikes! I might have to jump off ban island for this one...oh my.


You are so bad!


----------



## ThisVNchick

rk4265 said:


> You are so bad!




I know and my new LD hasn't even arrived yet  

I need to be banned from tpf in general.


----------



## fmfv1

DAddict said:


> Stunning!! Thanks for the pic! I'm always looking for a grey color bullcalf Diorissimo. I definitely need to make a visit to the store again.



Definitely! 



Havanese 28 said:


> Gorgeous!  This is the most beautiful neutral combo.  Love it!



So true! Trying hard to resist because got a Chanel grey bag already...I know not the same thing...but going for a rainbow in bags. 



ThisVNchick said:


> I know and my new LD hasn't even arrived yet
> 
> I need to be banned from tpf in general.



Totally AGREE! Everytime should be off to ban island, make the mistake of checking here.  Then it is OVER.


----------



## rei35

fmfv1 said:


> SA just sent these pix! Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2994517
> View attachment 2994518



Finally new colors are out?? Do you have a picture of baby pink one as well?? I'm looking forward to your video!


----------



## fmfv1

rei35 said:


> Finally new colors are out?? Do you have a picture of baby pink one as well?? I'm looking forward to your video!




Sorry, haven't seen baby pink pix. Still deciding if well get. [emoji4]


----------



## DAddict

I think I have to stop visiting the Dior store for a while...I can't stop buying the recent & pre-fall collection...already got 2 bags 1 woc & 1 coat in these 2 weeks...


----------



## averagejoe

DAddict said:


> I think I have to stop visiting the Dior store for a while...I can't stop buying the recent & pre-fall collection...already got 2 bags 1 woc & 1 coat in these 2 weeks...



WOW! Your Diorissimo is stunning! It's perfect for Spring/Summer!


----------



## iceshimmer27

DAddict said:


> I think I have to stop visiting the Dior store for a while...I can't stop buying the recent & pre-fall collection...already got 2 bags 1 woc & 1 coat in these 2 weeks...




The diorissimo color is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## LVLux

DAddict said:


> I think I have to stop visiting the Dior store for a while...I can't stop buying the recent & pre-fall collection...already got 2 bags 1 woc & 1 coat in these 2 weeks...



Beautiful Choices but yes, take a break so you can still have a little $$$ to take your new goodies out on a date


----------



## Lovemybags412

DAddict said:


> I think I have to stop visiting the Dior store for a while...I can't stop buying the recent & pre-fall collection...already got 2 bags 1 woc & 1 coat in these 2 weeks...



 WOW!  Absolutely stunning!!  May I ask the color?  Just when I think that I'm sold on the gray, this color is beautiful!!


----------



## Havanese 28

DAddict said:


> I think I have to stop visiting the Dior store for a while...I can't stop buying the recent & pre-fall collection...already got 2 bags 1 woc & 1 coat in these 2 weeks...


This bag is beyond beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## starfire81

DAddict said:


> I think I have to stop visiting the Dior store for a while...I can't stop buying the recent & pre-fall collection...already got 2 bags 1 woc & 1 coat in these 2 weeks...



Lovely!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

DAddict said:


> I think I have to stop visiting the Dior store for a while...I can't stop buying the recent & pre-fall collection...already got 2 bags 1 woc & 1 coat in these 2 weeks...


Fab additions to your collection and a great pic &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## calflu

Love the color!!! Congrats 




DAddict said:


> I think I have to stop visiting the Dior store for a while...I can't stop buying the recent & pre-fall collection...already got 2 bags 1 woc & 1 coat in these 2 weeks...


----------



## DAddict

averagejoe said:


> WOW! Your Diorissimo is stunning! It's perfect for Spring/Summer!





iceshimmer27 said:


> The diorissimo color is beautiful! Congrats!





LVLux said:


> Beautiful Choices but yes, take a break so you can still have a little $$$ to take your new goodies out on a date





Havanese 28 said:


> This bag is beyond beautiful!  Congrats!





starfire81 said:


> Lovely!





Lovemybags412 said:


> WOW!  Absolutely stunning!!  May I ask the color?  Just when I think that I'm sold on the gray, this color is beautiful!!



Thank you so much I'm so happy to get a relatively light color working bag for this summer. My clients always say I dressed too dark But sorry that I didn't ask for the name of the color, I just bought the bag right away when my SA showed it to me...


----------



## DAddict

Mooshooshoo said:


> Fab additions to your collection and a great pic &#10084;&#65039;





calflu said:


> Love the color!!! Congrats



Thank you so much
Will try to take a action pic later~


----------



## luphia

Does anyone know the weight of the small or medium DIORISSIMO bag? 

I hear its pretty heavy... many thanks!


----------



## PugsAndLV

My beautiful Diorissimo in Bordeaux!!


----------



## LVLux

PugsAndLV said:


> My beautiful Diorissimo in Bordeaux!!


Insanely Gorgeous!!!  Is this the large size? What color is the interior? So Love- Congrats!


----------



## chanel4ever2013

PugsAndLV said:


> My beautiful Diorissimo in Bordeaux!!



OMG, What a beauty !!! I need to know everything about this one


----------



## amadea88

PugsAndLV said:


> My beautiful Diorissimo in Bordeaux!!



Wow!  It's breathtaking&#128525;


----------



## carmenyip143

Hi everyone ! My first post in purse forum. My mum got a large navy diorissimo. I find the little pouch with it is simple but chic. I wonder if anyone would use the pouch separately as clutch? Thank you.


----------



## smudleybear

carmenyip143 said:


> Hi everyone ! My first post in purse forum. My mum got a large navy diorissimo. I find the little pouch with it is simple but chic. I wonder if anyone would use the pouch separately as clutch? Thank you.


It's up to the individual actually.


----------



## smudleybear

PugsAndLV said:


> My beautiful Diorissimo in Bordeaux!!


Congrats!


----------



## smudleybear

LVLux said:


> Insanely Gorgeous!!!  Is this the large size? What color is the interior? So Love- Congrats!


If I'm not mistaken very light pink, correct me if I'm  wrong PugsandLV


----------



## PugsAndLV

You are correct! The interior is light pink! The pouch is Bordeaux and the interior of the pouch is light pink too! This is the medium size!


----------



## Mswaffle

PugsAndLV said:


> My beautiful Diorissimo in Bordeaux!!



Omg lucky girl!!! congrats! it's such an elegant color and goes with everything!! thats the color im hoping to get when im in europe but according to dior customer service, its all sold out across europe


----------



## Mooshooshoo

PugsAndLV said:


> My beautiful Diorissimo in Bordeaux!!


Congratulations! Beautiful colour &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## averagejoe

PugsAndLV said:


> My beautiful Diorissimo in Bordeaux!!



Sumptuous!!! Congratulations!


----------



## MissAdhd

DAddict said:


> I think I have to stop visiting the Dior store for a while...I can't stop buying the recent & pre-fall collection...already got 2 bags 1 woc & 1 coat in these 2 weeks...



That is a gorgeous colour!! So jealous


----------



## MissAdhd

smudleybear said:


> Jaune vif



Cute colour  brightens up every day


----------



## MissAdhd

Paris75 said:


> Here is my new So Black / Ultra Black / All Black Diorissimo (already posted in the "What was your Dior purchase" and in my reveal thread but I thought it could be nice to have it here).
> Thanks for letting me share !



I thought I wanted a fun bright colour for diorissimo but you're giving me second thoughts!


----------



## Freckles1

carmenyip143 said:


> Hi everyone ! My first post in purse forum. My mum got a large navy diorissimo. I find the little pouch with it is simple but chic. I wonder if anyone would use the pouch separately as clutch? Thank you.




I do all of the time!! Phone, lip stick and cc holder are a perfect fit!


----------



## Kfoorya2

PugsAndLV said:


> My beautiful Diorissimo in Bordeaux!!




Lovely color!


----------



## Havanese 28

PugsAndLV said:


> My beautiful Diorissimo in Bordeaux!!


Positively beautiful!  The color is so rich and really enhances the overall style of this gorgeous bag.  Congrats!


----------



## MsHermesAU

Hi everyone! I was planning on getting my first Diorissimo bag soon - in blue nosy. I've been wanting a blue leather bag for a long time. 

However, I'm suddenly a bit scared of the quality of Dior's hardware. Yesterday I pulled out my Dior twist wallet that I bought at the end of last year (which has been used only once), and noticed that the front silver twist closure has tarnished... already. I plan on taking it back to the boutique to see what they can do, but I can't believe this has happened already. It is making me scared about buying a larger bag now... because any tarnishing will be really noticeable. 

Has anyone had any experiences with the Diorissimo (silver) hardware tarnishing?


----------



## hightea_xx

MsHermesAU said:


> Hi everyone! I was planning on getting my first Diorissimo bag soon - in blue nosy. I've been wanting a blue leather bag for a long time.
> 
> However, I'm suddenly a bit scared of the quality of Dior's hardware. Yesterday I pulled out my Dior twist wallet that I bought at the end of last year (which has been used only once), and noticed that the front silver twist closure has tarnished... already. I plan on taking it back to the boutique to see what they can do, but I can't believe this has happened already. It is making me scared about buying a larger bag now... because any tarnishing will be really noticeable.
> 
> Has anyone had any experiences with the Diorissimo (silver) hardware tarnishing?




How is it tarnished?  Perhaps it just needs to be shined up?  Or is it discolouring?

I've had my Diorissimo for about a year now and it was my work horse from summer to holiday season and if I'm honest the charms are being scratched up a big from the 'jingle jangle' as I move around.  However that is only going to be natural with the wear and tear of any bag with metal pieces attached.  I like to think it gives the bag character....  But if you aren't fond of that idea perhaps a bag like the open bar would be better as it has the cover for the charms?

Just some thoughts!


----------



## MsHermesAU

hightea_xx said:


> How is it tarnished?  Perhaps it just needs to be shined up?  Or is it discolouring?
> 
> I've had my Diorissimo for about a year now and it was my work horse from summer to holiday season and if I'm honest the charms are being scratched up a big from the 'jingle jangle' as I move around.  However that is only going to be natural with the wear and tear of any bag with metal pieces attached.  I like to think it gives the bag character....  But if you aren't fond of that idea perhaps a bag like the open bar would be better as it has the cover for the charms?
> 
> Just some thoughts!



Thanks for your response hightea! I've tried to clean the hardware several times with a soft cloth, but the hardware is actually discolouring in some spots (like a bronzy, tarnished colour that doesn't come off when I wipe it). Sorry, I don't have the wallet with me so I can't post photos. 

Scratches don't bother me at all (as that is wear and tear and I agree gives the bag character), but discolouration does. It's even worse that I've only used it once. If it happened after a few years I wouldn't care as much. Regardless what happens with the wallet, I just wondered if anyone has had this sort of problem with their bags, because there is much more hardware on a bag vs a wallet...


----------



## hightea_xx

MsHermesAU said:


> Thanks for your response hightea! I've tried to clean the hardware several times with a soft cloth, but the hardware is actually discolouring in some spots (like a bronzy, tarnished colour that doesn't come off when I wipe it). Sorry, I don't have the wallet with me so I can't post photos.
> 
> Scratches don't bother me at all (as that is wear and tear and I agree gives the bag character), but discolouration does. It's even worse that I've only used it once. If it happened after a few years I wouldn't care as much. Regardless what happens with the wallet, I just wondered if anyone has had this sort of problem with their bags, because there is much more hardware on a bag vs a wallet...




In that case I don't have any discolouration on any of the metal pieces on my bag at the moment!  I do have the champagne gold hardware though so depending on the finish perhaps one is more delicate than the other?  I do have a new lock wallet with silver finishes from a several years ago and no issue with the hardware there . Hopefully Dior will be able to help you to do something to help with your wallet!


----------



## averagejoe

MsHermesAU said:


> Thanks for your response hightea! I've tried to clean the hardware several times with a soft cloth, but the hardware is actually discolouring in some spots (like a bronzy, tarnished colour that doesn't come off when I wipe it). Sorry, I don't have the wallet with me so I can't post photos.
> 
> Scratches don't bother me at all (as that is wear and tear and I agree gives the bag character), but discolouration does. It's even worse that I've only used it once. If it happened after a few years I wouldn't care as much. Regardless what happens with the wallet, I just wondered if anyone has had this sort of problem with their bags, because there is much more hardware on a bag vs a wallet...



Now I don't often recommend this, but have you tried using a bit of Windex on a soft neutral cloth? I've tried this before, but you have to be sure not to rub the Windex on the leather by accident.

None of my Dior bags have ever tarnished, although sometimes the hardware gets dirty, so I use Windex when the stains are hard to remove. Works well for me.


----------



## MsHermesAU

averagejoe said:


> Now I don't often recommend this, but have you tried using a bit of Windex on a soft neutral cloth? I've tried this before, but you have to be sure not to rub the Windex on the leather by accident.
> 
> None of my Dior bags have ever tarnished, although sometimes the hardware gets dirty, so I use Windex when the stains are hard to remove. Works well for me.



Thanks for the recommendation averagejoe! I will give it a go tonight when I get home. 

It seems like it's not a regular problem, which is a good thing. The last thing I want to do is buy an expensive bag knowing the hardware is going to tarnish


----------



## Nahreen

I was wondering if anyone of you know if the mini Diorissimo is still available in fuchsia with light grey Interior and silver hw? There is a beautiful picture in the reference thread and I am in love with that bag.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Nahreen said:


> I was wondering if anyone of you know if the mini Diorissimo is still available in fuchsia with light grey Interior and silver hw? There is a beautiful picture in the reference thread and I am in love with that bag.


Easiest way to find out Nahreen is to contact CS. I'm not sure which part of the world you're in, this is the UK link: 
http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/contact
You can change the country at the bottom right of the web page, to get the correct contact details if you're elsewhere. Hope you find one...


----------



## Mooshooshoo

MsHermesAU said:


> Thanks for your response hightea! I've tried to clean the hardware several times with a soft cloth, but the hardware is actually discolouring in some spots (like a bronzy, tarnished colour that doesn't come off when I wipe it). Sorry, I don't have the wallet with me so I can't post photos.
> 
> Scratches don't bother me at all (as that is wear and tear and I agree gives the bag character), but discolouration does. It's even worse that I've only used it once. If it happened after a few years I wouldn't care as much. Regardless what happens with the wallet, I just wondered if anyone has had this sort of problem with their bags, because there is much more hardware on a bag vs a wallet...



I've not had any issues with hardware tarnishing, but after protecting the leather with spray I use an anti-tarnish jewellery cloth, similar to these:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...ias=jewelry&field-keywords=Anti+tarnish+cloth


----------



## Nahreen

Mooshooshoo said:


> Easiest way to find out Nahreen is to contact CS. I'm not sure which part of the world you're in, this is the UK link:
> http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/contact
> You can change the country at the bottom right of the web page, to get the correct contact details if you're elsewhere. Hope you find one...



Thank you Mooshooshoo. I have an SA at Dior customer service who always assists me since we have no store in Sweden. I have already terrorised her a lot this spring regarding availability of fuchsia bags in smaller models. I will not buy anything until after my visit to the US in October. There I will view the different models. It will be my first visit to a Dior store. My previous purchases have been arranged through the SA at Dior customer service and the bags have been sent from stores in Europe. My next bag will also be purchased that way since the price is so much higher in the US.

Since I'm not sure I am ready to take the financial plunge of purchasing a Diorissimo I thought I would check with you here first if you knew or had seen these combos recently. My initial thought was to get a wallet with chain, then I moved up to the pochette and know I am contemplating the Diorissimo. But there is a large price difference from my original though of spending 700 euros to 2450. It will however be my last bag in my collection and I still want to buy something that I love. However for those sums I need to get the combo of my choice.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Mooshooshoo said:


> I've not had any issues with hardware tarnishing, but after protecting the leather with spray I use an anti-tarnish jewellery cloth, similar to these:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb...ias=jewelry&field-keywords=Anti+tarnish+cloth



Thanks for your response mooshooshoo! I tried cleaning the hardware with a soft cloth, then soft cloth & windex, but none of that worked. 

I then pulled out my heavy duty jewellery cloth that I use on my really dirty silver jewellery, and it worked! Thank goodness! I didn't expect the hardware to tarnish like my silver jewellery, but at least I know how to fix it from now on. Thanks again to everyone who chimed in with advice


----------



## Surin

My diorissimo, it is difficult to take care of this leather...


----------



## smudleybear

Surin said:


> My diorissimo, it is difficult to take care of this leather...


It's easier to show scratches and wrinkles on the side but light ones can be buffed off with leather cream. However don't stop yourself if you love this type of smooth leather. Even Taurillon leather can show signs of peeling if something sharp scratches it.


----------



## pursemate

Surin said:


> My diorissimo, it is difficult to take care of this leather...


 

But it is so beautiful!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## averagejoe

Surin said:


> My diorissimo, it is difficult to take care of this leather...



May I please ask where you got this bag?


----------



## lahumummatbayli

Surin said:


> My diorissimo, it is difficult to take care of this leather...


it's beautiful. I adored the colour. what color is it? I'm also curious about inside color of the bag.  The smooth leather looks perfect and it's quite scratch resistant.


----------



## rk4265

I think they lowered the diorissimo prices. Just got a quote for a tri color with pythons medium. For 4300


----------



## Mswaffle

rk4265 said:


> I think they lowered the diorissimo prices. Just got a quote for a tri color with pythons medium. For 4300



Is this in the US?


----------



## rk4265

Mswaffle said:


> Is this in the US?


Yes sorry, in the u.s,


----------



## smudleybear

Rouge Python


----------



## smudleybear

Sides. £3100


----------



## Tuymiu

Surin said:


> My diorissimo, it is difficult to take care of this leather...




This is such a gorgeous, neutral color!  Good luck deciding!


----------



## ThisVNchick

rk4265 said:


> I think they lowered the diorissimo prices. Just got a quote for a tri color with pythons medium. For 4300




Yep! My BG SA sent me the same info. I'm excited about the price drop!


----------



## hightea_xx

rk4265 said:


> I think they lowered the diorissimo prices. Just got a quote for a tri color with pythons medium. For 4300




Ooo how exciting!  Hilarious that we are excited that is now ONLY $4300 for a bag though haha!  Great news none the less


----------



## averagejoe

smudleybear said:


> sides. £3100



wow!!!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

smudleybear said:


> Sides. £3100


Gorgeous &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Ooo how exciting!  Hilarious that we are excited that is now ONLY $4300 for a bag though haha!  Great news none the less



Haha! You're right. Still largely unaffordable to me, even at this price


----------



## hightea_xx

averagejoe said:


> Haha! You're right. Still largely unaffordable to me, even at this price




And that's USD so I dare not think how much this is CND....  Hehe!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> And that's USD so I dare not think how much this is CND....  Hehe!



I KNOW! We Canadians always pay more for stuff. 

For a while, LV's Canadian prices were lower than their American prices. Now their prices have gone up as well.


----------



## chanel4ever2013

rk4265 said:


> I think they lowered the diorissimo prices. Just got a quote for a tri color with pythons medium. For 4300



is it only exotics? any intel on the medium and large solid color in taurillon leather?


----------



## MsHermesAU

rk4265 said:


> I think they lowered the diorissimo prices. Just got a quote for a tri color with pythons medium. For 4300



I think this applies to the US only. I called my local store and the SA said at this stage there won't be a price drop in the Asia (incl Australia) region


----------



## Surin

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Surin

averagejoe said:


> May I please ask where you got this bag?



In takashimaya dior singapore


----------



## Surin

lahumummatbayli said:


> it's beautiful. I adored the colour. what color is it? I'm also curious about inside color of the bag.  The smooth leather looks perfect and it's quite scratch resistant.



The colour is grey.. and inside is pink


----------



## Surin

smudleybear said:


> It's easier to show scratches and wrinkles on the side but light ones can be buffed off with leather cream. However don't stop yourself if you love this type of smooth leather. Even Taurillon leather can show signs of peeling if something sharp scratches it.



Yea i love this leather   ... and have carefully use it.. thanks for the advice


----------



## chictiger

Hello.....has anyone seen the purple in person yet?  curious if it comes in the medium size and if the hardware is silver. Thanks! 




fmfv1 said:


> Fall: grey, blue, burgundy, purple, and baby pink
> 
> FYI...Grey may be purple interior and blue interior might be dark blue or black...per SA
> 
> View attachment 2904472
> View attachment 2904473
> View attachment 2904474
> View attachment 2904475
> View attachment 2904476


----------



## littleclouds

My first Diorissimo and definitely won't be my last!


----------



## Tuymiu

littleclouds said:


> My first Diorissimo and definitely won't be my last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030254




Absolutely stunning!  I love this shade of blue


----------



## LVLux

littleclouds said:


> My first Diorissimo and definitely won't be my last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030254


Congrats on Such a Lovely Choice- Pretty!!!


----------



## MsHermesAU

littleclouds said:


> My first Diorissimo and definitely won't be my last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030254



Gorgeous! Is this blue nosy?


----------



## smudleybear

littleclouds said:


> My first Diorissimo and definitely won't be my last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030254


Nice!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

littleclouds said:


> My first Diorissimo and definitely won't be my last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030254


Gorgeous &#10084;&#65039; Congratulations


----------



## SQ23

littleclouds said:


> My first Diorissimo and definitely won't be my last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030254


This is so beautiful!  Congratulations! What is the name of the color blue and what color is it inside?


----------



## Havanese 28

littleclouds said:


> My first Diorissimo and definitely won't be my last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030254


You chose a beautiful bag!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## littleclouds

Tuymiu said:


> Absolutely stunning!  I love this shade of blue







LVLux said:


> Congrats on Such a Lovely Choice- Pretty!!!







smudleybear said:


> Nice!







Mooshooshoo said:


> Gorgeous [emoji173]&#65039; Congratulations







Havanese 28 said:


> You chose a beautiful bag!  Congrats and enjoy!




Thank you so much! I'm loving my new bag [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## littleclouds

MsHermesAU said:


> Gorgeous! Is this blue nosy?







SQ23 said:


> This is so beautiful!  Congratulations! What is the name of the color blue and what color is it inside?




The color is called Over Blue. The interior lining of the bag is a dark grey color.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Does it look purpley-blue in real life? In the photos it looks quite purple, but it might just be my computer... I love it


----------



## SkeeWee1908

littleclouds said:


> The color is called Over Blue. The interior lining of the bag is a dark grey color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032139




[emoji7]WOW!!! Beautiful color!!!


----------



## littleclouds

MsHermesAU said:


> Does it look purpley-blue in real life? In the photos it looks quite purple, but it might just be my computer... I love it[/
> 
> Yes it is a purpley blue. More of blue than purple. This picture here shows about 95% of the true color in real life...


----------



## lahumummatbayli

littleclouds said:


> The color is called Over Blue. The interior lining of the bag is a dark grey color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032139


Never seen blue diorissimo with dark interior. looks beautiful!!


----------



## Tuymiu

littleclouds said:


> MsHermesAU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it look purpley-blue in real life? In the photos it looks quite purple, but it might just be my computer... I love it[/
> 
> Yes it is a purpley blue. More of blue than purple. This picture here shows about 95% of the true color in real life...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032389
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a gorgeous color!  I love this shade of blue with a little purple in it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Aelfaerie

littleclouds said:


> My first Diorissimo and definitely won't be my last!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3030254



A perfect bag with a perfect scarf to match!


----------



## yoyocat

Congratulations! The diorissimo is so beautiful! Im new to the forum, and I would like to buy a diorissimo.


----------



## smudleybear

yoyocat said:


> Congratulations! The diorissimo is so beautiful! Im new to the forum, and I would like to buy a diorissimo. I wonder is the diorissimo on this site is authentic? Thanks in advance!!
> http://www.npnbags.co.uk/naughtipid...simo-Large-Tote-with-removable-Zip-Pouch.html


You have to post on the authenticate thread.


----------



## averagejoe

littleclouds said:


> MsHermesAU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it look purpley-blue in real life? In the photos it looks quite purple, but it might just be my computer... I love it[/
> 
> Yes it is a purpley blue. More of blue than purple. This picture here shows about 95% of the true color in real life...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3032389
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simply stunning!
Click to expand...


----------



## littleclouds

Hi, I just realized that the authenticity card for my lady dior bought from Amsterdam was not stamped like this (card shown is for my Diorissimo bought in Paris). When I called the boutique to ask why my card wasn't stamped, the SA told me they do not practice that. Can someone confirm if this is true? [emoji24]


----------



## rk4265

littleclouds said:


> Hi, I just realized that the authenticity card for my lady dior bought from Amsterdam was not stamped like this (card shown is for my Diorissimo bought in Paris). When I called the boutique to ask why my card wasn't stamped, the SA told me they do not practice that. Can someone confirm if this is true? [emoji24]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034906


Some do, some don't, it's true.


----------



## hightea_xx

littleclouds said:


> Hi, I just realized that the authenticity card for my lady dior bought from Amsterdam was not stamped like this (card shown is for my Diorissimo bought in Paris). When I called the boutique to ask why my card wasn't stamped, the SA told me they do not practice that. Can someone confirm if this is true? [emoji24]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034906




My Diorissimo card was also hand written and instead of a stamp I think they had a label sticker?


----------



## champagnefame

littleclouds said:


> Hi, I just realized that the authenticity card for my lady dior bought from Amsterdam was not stamped like this (card shown is for my Diorissimo bought in Paris). When I called the boutique to ask why my card wasn't stamped, the SA told me they do not practice that. Can someone confirm if this is true? [emoji24]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3034906


I can vouch for this, I am a sales associate for Christian Dior and our authenticity cards for handbags are not stamped. We only practice this for Fine Jewelry and some exceptional exotic handbags.


----------



## littleclouds

champagnefame said:


> I can vouch for this, I am a sales associate for Christian Dior and our authenticity cards for handbags are not stamped. We only practice this for Fine Jewelry and some exceptional exotic handbags.




That's good to know. But my local Dior boutique SA told me how come it was not stamped in Amsterdam, that's why I called to ask the SA over there. Since it's a normal practice then I'm fine [emoji4]


----------



## SQ23

Does anyone know if the Over Blue is very similar to the Lazuli blue?  Smudleybear had posted the amazing Lazuli blue one and I was trying to compare this color to the gorgeous Over Blue that littleclouds has, it's hard to tell though.  Thanks!


----------



## smudleybear

SQ23 said:


> Does anyone know if the Over Blue is very similar to the Lazuli blue?  Smudleybear had posted the amazing Lazuli blue one and I was trying to compare this color to the gorgeous Over Blue that littleclouds has, it's hard to tell though.  Thanks!


It's completely different.


----------



## MsHermesAU

SQ23 said:


> Does anyone know if the Over Blue is very similar to the Lazuli blue?  Smudleybear had posted the amazing Lazuli blue one and I was trying to compare this color to the gorgeous Over Blue that littleclouds has, it's hard to tell though.  Thanks!



I was actually wanting to know the same thing... The other day I went into my store and compared the Over Blue with the Blue Nosy. I believe the Blue Nosy is closest to Lazuli (but still different). Blue Nosy is a "sky" blue, whereas Over Blue is very purple in my opinion. The attached pic shows you what I mean, but the lighting is quite dark. I haven't seen it in person, but from photos Lazuli seems to be a true, bright blue (darker than nosy and with no purple). I hope that helps.


----------



## SQ23

Thank you so much!  These pictures are super helpful and provide a great comparison.  All such beautiful shades of blue


----------



## smudleybear

SQ23 said:


> Thank you so much!  These pictures are super helpful and provide a great comparison.  All such beautiful shades of blue


The picture on my avatar is blue lazulis


----------



## luphia

Tri-colour mini size £2100 at Harrods, colour code MS4Q, silk scarf is another £240


----------



## Slut4Lux

luphia said:


> View attachment 3051248
> 
> View attachment 3051249
> 
> 
> Tri-colour mini size £2100 at Harrods, colour code MS4Q, silk scarf is another £240



Love your outfit... especially top! super cute 

Looks lovely with the Issimo


----------



## Slut4Lux

Hello! 
Im looking for an evening bag-- was planning to buy the Lady D medium size in black ghw. 
Do you think the Issimo could look as elegant as the LD with evening/ cocktail dresses?

I already have the Issimo in black so would consider getting another color (if i chose the Issimo over LD). If so, which color would work well and look elegant with evening dresses? 

Thanks


----------



## luphia

Slut4Lux said:


> Love your outfit... especially top! super cute
> 
> 
> 
> Looks lovely with the Issimo




Thanks  it's from Topshop.

Actually I passed on the bag as I was looking for a more dressy bag and the issimo is more casual looking, I went for a Be Dior but either Be Dior or LD is def more suitable for the evening in m opinion


----------



## smudleybear

Slut4Lux said:


> Hello!
> Im looking for an evening bag-- was planning to buy the Lady D medium size in black ghw.
> Do you think the Issimo could look as elegant as the LD with evening/ cocktail dresses?
> 
> I already have the Issimo in black so would consider getting another color (if i chose the Issimo over LD). If so, which color would work well and look elegant with evening dresses?
> 
> Thanks


I think LD will look far more elegant than the Diorissimo. 2nd is the mini Bedior. Diorissimo looks too casual with evening dresses. If your heart still sets for the Diorissimo, I suggest rouge Vif with GHW.


----------



## dlovechanel

smudleybear said:


> I think LD will look far more elegant than the Diorissimo. 2nd is the mini Bedior. Diorissimo looks too casual with evening dresses. If your heart still sets for the Diorissimo, I suggest rouge Vif with GHW.



+1 

Very much agreed!


----------



## Sherry1900

smudleybear said:


> Tried this when I was deciding my diorissimo. I went for the blue lazuli because the store hasn't got a brand new piece. But I'm still soooooo in love with this red.




Is this medium or large?


----------



## casseyelsie

smudleybear said:


> i think ld will look far more elegant than the diorissimo. 2nd is the mini bedior. Diorissimo looks too casual with evening dresses. If your heart still sets for the diorissimo, i suggest rouge vif with ghw.




+1


----------



## casseyelsie

luphia said:


> View attachment 3051248
> 
> View attachment 3051249
> 
> 
> Tri-colour mini size £2100 at Harrods, colour code MS4Q, silk scarf is another £240




I really love how the scarf is wrapped around the handle!  I wish I know how to wrap nicely that way with my lady Dior [emoji7]


----------



## Sherry1900

A photo of "beauty and the beast" haha[emoji23][emoji23]
I wonder what's the name of this red, rouge vif or Crimson??


----------



## smudleybear

Sherry1900 said:


> View attachment 3061839
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061841
> 
> 
> A photo of "beauty and the beast" haha[emoji23][emoji23]
> I wonder what's the name of this red, rouge vif or Crimson??


Rouge Vif. This colour is always my favourite.


----------



## averagejoe

Sherry1900 said:


> View attachment 3061839
> 
> 
> View attachment 3061841
> 
> 
> A photo of "beauty and the beast" haha[emoji23][emoji23]
> I wonder what's the name of this red, rouge vif or Crimson??



Awww that's adorable! And that leather looks divine!


----------



## LVLux

Gorgeous- we are bag twins


----------



## Sherry1900

smudleybear said:


> Rouge Vif. This colour is always my favourite.




Thanks for the information! I guessed it was rough vif but wasn't sure since there were too many different kinds of red.


----------



## Sherry1900

LVLux said:


> Gorgeous- we are bag twins




Oh how nice! I'm sure you enjoy it just like I do [emoji4]


----------



## Sherry1900

averagejoe said:


> Awww that's adorable! And that leather looks divine!




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## LDDChanel

CocoSoCo said:


> Thanks everybody for your nice comments.
> 
> FYI, I ordered a custom organizer from divide and conquer on etsy and it works perfectly.  **Please note** I am not affiliated with this business in any way, but thought you would like to see how the divider works with my diorissimo. The color is so light on the inside, I want to protect it as much as possible.


Where did you get your purse liner? It's great!


----------



## flygal82

hello does the mini diorissimo  come with the shoulder strap too and if so is it adjustable. ..and what is the updated price..

there is no more beautiful bag designer  then dior I am so in love


----------



## averagejoe

flygal82 said:


> hello does the mini diorissimo  come with the shoulder strap too and if so is it adjustable. ..and what is the updated price..
> 
> there is no more beautiful bag designer  then dior I am so in love



It does come with a shoulder strap, and it is adjustable. I don't know the latest price, though. Another PF member can provide you with this info, or you can check this link (maybe someone posted it):

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-reference-library/dior-prices-worldwide-information-only-744040.html


----------



## flygal82

averagejoe said:


> It does come with a shoulder strap, and it is adjustable. I don't know the latest price, though. Another PF member can provide you with this info, or you can check this link (maybe someone posted it):
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-reference-library/dior-prices-worldwide-information-only-744040.html



Thank you so much 
And one more question are these only available in store I can't seem to find them on the website.  I even checked the European websites as they have some prices but not for everything..

Have a good day


----------



## averagejoe

flygal82 said:


> Thank you so much
> And one more question are these only available in store I can't seem to find them on the website.  I even checked the European websites as they have some prices but not for everything..
> 
> Have a good day



Dior's website purposely excludes a lot of bags, so you will only see a small selection. This is to maintain their exclusivity (and prevent them from being over-exposed), so when you own and wear one of these bags, chances are that many people have never seen the bag before.

This size of the Diorissimo is definitely available in boutiques in many colours.


----------



## dollychic

I have to admit that the Diorissimo is not really my first choice but my extremely generous FIL got me one as a gift and Im really thankful that he's so kind! Tried to ask if the boutique will do a swap (I love bright colors) but no they cant - so Im trying to jazz this mini baby up alittle. May I ask where to get those lovely twilly-like scarves for the Diorissimo handles I see here? From Dior? Thank u


----------



## rk4265

dollychic said:


> I have to admit that the Diorissimo is not really my first choice but my extremely generous FIL got me one as a gift and Im really thankful that he's so kind! Tried to ask if the boutique will do a swap (I love bright colors) but no they cant - so Im trying to jazz this mini baby up alittle. May I ask where to get those lovely twilly-like scarves for the Diorissimo handles I see here? From Dior? Thank u


Yes dior has them


----------



## rk4265

dollychic said:


> I have to admit that the Diorissimo is not really my first choice but my extremely generous FIL got me one as a gift and Im really thankful that he's so kind! Tried to ask if the boutique will do a swap (I love bright colors) but no they cant - so Im trying to jazz this mini baby up alittle. May I ask where to get those lovely twilly-like scarves for the Diorissimo handles I see here? From Dior? Thank u





rk4265 said:


> Yes dior has them


Your dior is breathtaking btw!,


----------



## averagejoe

dollychic said:


> I have to admit that the Diorissimo is not really my first choice but my extremely generous FIL got me one as a gift and Im really thankful that he's so kind! Tried to ask if the boutique will do a swap (I love bright colors) but no they cant - so Im trying to jazz this mini baby up alittle. May I ask where to get those lovely twilly-like scarves for the Diorissimo handles I see here? From Dior? Thank u



Stunning! I love this colour combination. If you like bright colours, then I assume that you already have bright coloured bags in your collection, so it may be nice to have a beautiful neutral like this bag that works with everything.


----------



## DiorCA

Beautiful colour!!!! Love it!!!


----------



## LVLux

dollychic said:


> I have to admit that the Diorissimo is not really my first choice but my extremely generous FIL got me one as a gift and Im really thankful that he's so kind! Tried to ask if the boutique will do a swap (I love bright colors) but no they cant - so Im trying to jazz this mini baby up alittle. May I ask where to get those lovely twilly-like scarves for the Diorissimo handles I see here? From Dior? Thank u



This is a classy combo- love the charm too!


----------



## Aelfaerie

dollychic said:


> I have to admit that the Diorissimo is not really my first choice but my extremely generous FIL got me one as a gift and Im really thankful that he's so kind! Tried to ask if the boutique will do a swap (I love bright colors) but no they cant - so Im trying to jazz this mini baby up alittle. May I ask where to get those lovely twilly-like scarves for the Diorissimo handles I see here? From Dior? Thank u



What a beautiful bag!


----------



## fmfv1

Hi, dear TPFers.  Wondering if anyone has heard of another sizing change for the Diorissimo?--maybe a new small that would be between the size of the current small and medium?  Already checked with my Dior SA on this, and he said no.  But just hoping someone might know differently?  I have been wanting a Diorissimo for quite some time, even had the small at one point but did not keep as needed something just a little bigger.  I thought I could handle the medium, but when I tried it on the weight and size was just too much.  TIA!


----------



## ThisVNchick

fmfv1 said:


> Hi, dear TPFers.  Wondering if anyone has heard of another sizing change for the Diorissimo?--maybe a new small that would be between the size of the current small and medium?  Already checked with my Dior SA on this, and he said no.  But just hoping someone might know differently?  I have been wanting a Diorissimo for quite some time, even had the small at one point but did not keep as needed something just a little bigger.  I thought I could handle the medium, but when I tried it on the weight and size was just too much.  TIA!




No not that I know of unfortunately  the last size that was added was the mini (now small after size name change) and that was 2 years ago.


----------



## fmfv1

ThisVNchick said:


> No not that I know of unfortunately  the last size that was added was the mini (now small after size name change) and that was 2 years ago.


I knew I was grasping at straws...lol.  Just so want one.  Think it's time to figure out if another Dior will do.


----------



## greenhouses

dollychic said:


> I have to admit that the Diorissimo is not really my first choice but my extremely generous FIL got me one as a gift and Im really thankful that he's so kind! Tried to ask if the boutique will do a swap (I love bright colors) but no they cant - so Im trying to jazz this mini baby up alittle. May I ask where to get those lovely twilly-like scarves for the Diorissimo handles I see here? From Dior? Thank u



You have the bag of my dreams!  i've been drooling over it for some time now and then i saw this exact bag at a dior store in paris last month but i'm just a student and can't afford this bag right now  and since it's a seasonal colour combination (i guess) it won't be available for too long


----------



## ThisVNchick

fmfv1 said:


> I knew I was grasping at straws...lol.  Just so want one.  Think it's time to figure out if another Dior will do.




In between the small and medium Diorissimo would be the medium LD  that's pretty iconic as well!


----------



## ThisVNchick

dollychic said:


> I have to admit that the Diorissimo is not really my first choice but my extremely generous FIL got me one as a gift and Im really thankful that he's so kind! Tried to ask if the boutique will do a swap (I love bright colors) but no they cant - so Im trying to jazz this mini baby up alittle. May I ask where to get those lovely twilly-like scarves for the Diorissimo handles I see here? From Dior? Thank u




Sorry the swap didn't work out! 

Take the bag to the Dior store. Buy a scarf from the boutique and have the SA tie it into a rose for you  I don't know if all SA are trained to do this, but mine did it for me and it's pretty darn cute!


----------



## joudb

I would recommend the diorissimo to anyone, Love it. 

How do you store your diorissimos? I feel like mine is starting to sag a bit..


----------



## baghagg

joudb said:


> I would recommend the diorissimo to anyone, Love it.
> 
> How do you store your diorissimos? I feel like mine is starting to sag a bit..



I love your diorissimo - is it a medium or a large (can't tell from the picture)?


----------



## Aelfaerie

baghagg said:


> I love your diorissimo - is it a medium or a large (can't tell from the picture)?



It looks like a medium!


----------



## joudb

Thank you! It's a medium.


----------



## CocoSoCo

LDDChanel said:


> Where did you get your purse liner? It's great!


Hi, sorry I just saw your post. The bag insert is from Divide and Conquer on etsy. I gave her custom measurements for the diorissimo. https://www.etsy.com/shop/DivideAndConquer?ref=pr_shop_more
Hope that helps!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Adding this shiny beauty to my collection. Champagne was originally from cruise 2015. I saw it this past December and passed on it. Then on a recently trip out of town, saw it again, and fell in love. Such a fickle heart I have!


----------



## LVLux

ThisVNchick said:


> Adding this shiny beauty to my collection. Champagne was originally from cruise 2015. I saw it this past December and passed on it. Then on a recently trip out of town, saw it again, and fell in love. Such a fickle heart I have!
> 
> View attachment 3072422


We are bag twins- the interior is so ladylike & pretty too!


----------



## ThisVNchick

LVLux said:


> We are bag twins- the interior is so ladylike & pretty too!




Yes! I couldn't agree with you more. I love the pink/lavender interior, it gives the bag the ultra soft look.


----------



## Nahreen

ThisVNchick said:


> Yes! I couldn't agree with you more. I love the pink/lavender interior, it gives the bag the ultra soft look.



Beautiful bag. Could we see the interior please.


----------



## mashedpotato

ThisVNchick said:


> Adding this shiny beauty to my collection. Champagne was originally from cruise 2015. I saw it this past December and passed on it. Then on a recently trip out of town, saw it again, and fell in love. Such a fickle heart I have!
> 
> View attachment 3072422


Gorgeous looking bag. Beautiful piece. Congrats!


----------



## LDDChanel

CocoSoCo said:


> Hi, sorry I just saw your post. The bag insert is from Divide and Conquer on etsy. I gave her custom measurements for the diorissimo. https://www.etsy.com/shop/DivideAndConquer?ref=pr_shop_more
> Hope that helps!


Thanks!


----------



## amadea88

ThisVNchick said:


> Adding this shiny beauty to my collection. Champagne was originally from cruise 2015. I saw it this past December and passed on it. Then on a recently trip out of town, saw it again, and fell in love. Such a fickle heart I have!
> 
> View attachment 3072422



Stunning!


----------



## baghagg

ThisVNchick said:


> Adding this shiny beauty to my collection. Champagne was originally from cruise 2015. I saw it this past December and passed on it. Then on a recently trip out of town, saw it again, and fell in love. Such a fickle heart I have!
> 
> View attachment 3072422



So gorgeous,  i didn't know about this color!


----------



## averagejoe

ThisVNchick said:


> Adding this shiny beauty to my collection. Champagne was originally from cruise 2015. I saw it this past December and passed on it. Then on a recently trip out of town, saw it again, and fell in love. Such a fickle heart I have!
> 
> View attachment 3072422



The colour is divine!


----------



## averagejoe

joudb said:


> I would recommend the diorissimo to anyone, Love it.
> 
> How do you store your diorissimos? I feel like mine is starting to sag a bit..



Leather will soften over time, even the thickest of leathers.

To maintain the shape, keep all the original stuffing and cardboard that came with the bag when it is in storage. If you don't have that anymore, then roll up tissue paper/plastic bags and stuff up the bag to its original shape (don't over stuff), and cut out some cardboard to place against the sides inside the bag so that when the bag is not in use, it can benefit from some structural support.


----------



## hightea_xx

ThisVNchick said:


> Adding this shiny beauty to my collection. Champagne was originally from cruise 2015. I saw it this past December and passed on it. Then on a recently trip out of town, saw it again, and fell in love. Such a fickle heart I have!
> 
> View attachment 3072422




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Absolutely stunning!  Love that it has a bit of flash but it's it too bright!  Perfect for any season


----------



## lahumummatbayli

Just saw this on dior website. I'm dying here. It's perfect. Sophisticated elegant and yet so modern looking.
http://www.dior.com/couture/ecommer...4c/M/0/M0560PCIA_M79Q_V1_Z.jpg?___store=en_us

sorry i went so crazy that posted it in diorrisimo threat,


----------



## honey

Wow!!


----------



## averagejoe

lahumummatbayli said:


> Just saw this on dior website. I'm dying here. It's perfect. Sophisticated elegant and yet so modern looking.
> http://www.dior.com/couture/ecommer...4c/M/0/M0560PCIA_M79Q_V1_Z.jpg?___store=en_us
> 
> sorry i went so crazy that posted it in diorrisimo threat,



It's truly stunning! 

It's actually a Lady Dior bag, but I think the Diorissimo comes in this crocodile marquetry as well.

The areas where two different pieces of crocodile match up don't show any stitching, and the seams match perfectly. It's the mark of exceptional craftsmanship, because instead of achieving this look by simply painting the crocodile, they actually used 2 different pieces of crocodile.


----------



## Aelfaerie

joudb said:


> I would recommend the diorissimo to anyone, Love it.
> 
> How do you store your diorissimos? I feel like mine is starting to sag a bit..



I flip my Dior charms to be on the inside of the bag. Them being on the outside starts to crease the front of the bag after a while. I stuff them with the cardboard inserts and tissue paper that came with the bag, and I also use the small ribbon to tie the handles up and together.


----------



## mygoodies

lahumummatbayli said:


> Just saw this on dior website. I'm dying here. It's perfect. Sophisticated elegant and yet so modern looking.
> http://www.dior.com/couture/ecommer...4c/M/0/M0560PCIA_M79Q_V1_Z.jpg?___store=en_us
> 
> sorry i went so crazy that posted it in diorrisimo threat,




This is just STUNNING!! Any idea of the price??


----------



## averagejoe

mygoodies said:


> This is just STUNNING!! Any idea of the price??



I assume upwards of $60,000 USD, given the size and special marquetry.


----------



## Freckles1

averagejoe said:


> I assume upwards of $60,000 USD, given the size and special marquetry.




I know a large Lady Dior croc is $40,000


----------



## averagejoe

Freckles1 said:


> I know a large Lady Dior croc is $40,000



I don't know how much the crocodile marquetry adds to the price, but since it uses more than the regular number of crocodile skins, I assume that they will charge significantly more. I would like to know how much it actually costs.


----------



## lahumummatbayli

averagejoe said:


> I assume upwards of $60,000 USD, given the size and special marquetry.









Freckles1 said:


> I know a large Lady Dior croc is $40,000



Both ways it is out of my price range. I could buy myself a car. Too much pricey for me. I can only dream about this bag.


----------



## fairchild119

ThisVNchick said:


> Adding this shiny beauty to my collection. Champagne was originally from cruise 2015. I saw it this past December and passed on it. Then on a recently trip out of town, saw it again, and fell in love. Such a fickle heart I have!
> 
> View attachment 3072422



Beautiful color. Can we see the inside please?


----------



## fairchild119

MsHermesAU said:


> Thanks for your response mooshooshoo! I tried cleaning the hardware with a soft cloth, then soft cloth & windex, but none of that worked.
> 
> I then pulled out my heavy duty jewellery cloth that I use on my really dirty silver jewellery, and it worked! Thank goodness! I didn't expect the hardware to tarnish like my silver jewellery, but at least I know how to fix it from now on. Thanks again to everyone who chimed in with advice



Did you use any liquid or just the jewelry cloth?


----------



## ThisVNchick

Nahreen said:


> Beautiful bag. Could we see the interior please.







fairchild119 said:


> Beautiful color. Can we see the inside please?




Sorry my delayed response. Here is the interior color (has hues of both pink and purple making the bag very feminine).


----------



## averagejoe

ThisVNchick said:


> Sorry my delayed response. Here is the interior color (has hues of both pink and purple making the bag very feminine).
> 
> View attachment 3089172



 So pretty and heavenly!


----------



## MsHermesAU

fairchild119 said:


> Did you use any liquid or just the jewelry cloth?



I had tried using windex but it didn't work. The marks came off when I used the silver jewelry cloth on its own, with no liquid. I don't know if those cloths work if you use liquid with it...


----------



## Mooshooshoo

MsHermesAU said:


> I had tried using windex but it didn't work. The marks came off when I used the silver jewelry cloth on its own, with no liquid. I don't know if those cloths work if you use liquid with it...


Jewellery cloths are impregnated with something (I forget what at this early hour), so I wouldn't recommend using them any other fluid. Glad it worked though


----------



## fairchild119

Mooshooshoo said:


> Jewellery cloths are impregnated with something (I forget what at this early hour), so I wouldn't recommend using them any other fluid. Glad it worked though



Oh, I didn't know that. Thank you for the information, Mooshooshoo!


----------



## fairchild119

ThisVNchick said:


> Sorry my delayed response. Here is the interior color (has hues of both pink and purple making the bag very feminine).
> 
> View attachment 3089172



It's so pretty, ThisVNchick. Congrats again.


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

Hi am new to diorissimo and I dont have a store nearby my city can anyone tell me what r the latest colors for diorissimo in calfskin please! Medium size 

or what is the diorissimo classics 

I'd appreciate  it if someone told me and if they could maybe provided me with pictures!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

BambolinaMaryam said:


> Hi am new to diorissimo and I dont have a store nearby my city can anyone tell me what r the latest colors for diorissimo in calfskin please! Medium size
> 
> or what is the diorissimo classics
> 
> I'd appreciate  it if someone told me and if they could maybe provided me with pictures!


Hi,
Welcome to Dior 
You could read back through this thread as there is lots of information already contained within it. Also, there are lots of pics within the reference library thread on Diorissimos, which can be found here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-reference-library/diorissimo-731416.html
Hope that helps?


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

Mooshooshoo said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to Dior
> You could read back through this thread as there is lots of information already contained within it. Also, there are lots of pics within the reference library thread on Diorissimos, which can be found here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-reference-library/diorissimo-731416.html
> Hope that helps?



Awww thats a really great start! Thanks&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Pradagal

Slut4Lux said:


> Issimo
> Black MM size
> Pink Interior, Bullcalf leather



OMG!!!!  Love this bag in this color combo.  Where can I find this?  I do not live near a boutique or a Department Store that carries Dior.  Is there a way I can order this?

TIA


----------



## Pradagal

averagejoe said:


> So pretty and heavenly!


Do you think the Diorissimo can be an every day bag?


----------



## averagejoe

Pradagal said:


> Do you think the Diorissimo can be an every day bag?



Of course it can be! 

It is one of the best day bags out there in my opinion. Great leather (durable, thick, and luxurious). Very practical, including a detachable shoulder strap. And super classy while being simple.


----------



## averagejoe

Pradagal said:


> OMG!!!!  Love this bag in this color combo.  Where can I find this?  I do not live near a boutique or a Department Store that carries Dior.  Is there a way I can order this?
> 
> TIA



This colour combination is a classic and it is still available at Dior boutiques worldwide. It is black taurillon bullcalf with Rose Indien inside. Stunning combination.


----------



## Pradagal

Being new to Dior,  could someone please tell me the most durable leather for a Doirissimo bag?   Tia


----------



## Sherry1900

Pradagal said:


> Being new to Dior,  could someone please tell me the most durable leather for a Doirissimo bag?   Tia


Bullcalf or Crocodile I think.


----------



## Pradagal

Also,  could someone please tell me if Saks or NM sells this and which ones?   I don't live anywhere near a boutique so I can't see it in person.


----------



## Pradagal

Thank you Sherry..... It will definitely be bull calf,  pretty sure I can't afford exotic


----------



## averagejoe

Pradagal said:


> Also,  could someone please tell me if Saks or NM sells this and which ones?   I don't live anywhere near a boutique so I can't see it in person.



You can visit the Dior website and locate boutiques close to where you live (or that can ship to you). They will show the Saks and Neiman Marcus concessions, too.

http://en.store.dior.com/


----------



## meefeb

Joining the club

Medium size, smooth calfskin, tri-color


----------



## rk4265

meefeb said:


> Joining the club
> 
> Medium size, smooth calfskin, tri-color


This bag is stunning!


----------



## smudleybear

meefeb said:


> Joining the club
> 
> Medium size, smooth calfskin, tri-color


Wow congrats! Love the purple lining.


----------



## averagejoe

meefeb said:


> Joining the club
> 
> Medium size, smooth calfskin, tri-color



Wow! Stunning tricolour Diorissimo! Congratulations!


----------



## Sherry1900

I'd been expecting for a green diorissimo for a long time. Glad Dior brought this color back this fall and it becomes to my third diorissimo!


----------



## smudleybear

Sherry1900 said:


> View attachment 3146740
> View attachment 3146741
> 
> View attachment 3146749
> 
> I'd been expecting for a green diorissimo for a long time. Glad Dior brought this color back this fall and it becomes to my third diorissimo!


Omg...I was drooling over this green when I was deciding my purple. Congrats. It's definitely a very unique green. It's worth the wait.


----------



## Sherry1900

smudleybear said:


> Omg...I was drooling over this green when I was deciding my purple. Congrats. It's definitely a very unique green. It's worth the wait.


Thank you! And congrats to your purple diorissimo too!


----------



## hightea_xx

meefeb said:


> Joining the club
> 
> 
> 
> Medium size, smooth calfskin, tri-color






Sherry1900 said:


> View attachment 3146740
> View attachment 3146741
> 
> View attachment 3146749
> 
> I'd been expecting for a green diorissimo for a long time. Glad Dior brought this color back this fall and it becomes to my third diorissimo!




Wow some beautiful bags [emoji7]


----------



## averagejoe

Sherry1900 said:


> View attachment 3146740
> View attachment 3146741
> 
> View attachment 3146749
> 
> I'd been expecting for a green diorissimo for a long time. Glad Dior brought this color back this fall and it becomes to my third diorissimo!



Gorgeous green!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Sherry1900 said:


> View attachment 3146740
> View attachment 3146741
> 
> View attachment 3146749
> 
> I'd been expecting for a green diorissimo for a long time. Glad Dior brought this color back this fall and it becomes to my third diorissimo!


Fantastic colour - congratulations!


----------



## Sherry1900

averagejoe said:


> Gorgeous green!!! Congratulations!




Thank you Averagejoe!


----------



## Sherry1900

Mooshooshoo said:


> Fantastic colour - congratulations!




Thank you Mooshooshoo [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## baglvr2012

Does anyone know if the mini diorrisimo in gray (gris) comes in a color other than purple for the inside lining?  The one I saw in store today has same outside color as the one posted in post #1412 but the inside lining is purple. The outside leather was textured and not smooth. 
What does everyone think of this color combo?
thanks.


----------



## Sherry1900

baglvr2012 said:


> Does anyone know if the mini diorrisimo in gray (gris) comes in a color other than purple for the inside lining?  The one I saw in store today has same outside color as the one posted in post #1412 but the inside lining is purple. The outside leather was textured and not smooth.
> What does everyone think of this color combo?
> thanks.






Not sure what's the lining of this one, but it's made of  bull calf. Also I've seen one with pink lining, either medium or mini I don't remember. You can ask your SA if there's any other combination available.
I prefer bull calf, more durable.[emoji6]


----------



## meefeb

rk4265 said:


> This bag is stunning!





smudleybear said:


> Wow congrats! Love the purple lining.






averagejoe said:


> Wow! Stunning tricolour Diorissimo! Congratulations!



Thanks everyone!


----------



## meefeb

Sherry1900 said:


> View attachment 3148324
> 
> Not sure what's the lining of this one, but it's made of  bull calf. Also I've seen one with pink lining, either medium or mini I don't remember. You can ask your SA if there's any other combination available.
> I prefer bull calf, more durable.[emoji6]




I've tried on this in store, it's purple lining


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

Sherry1900 said:


> Got it yesterday... Kind of struggling with which size to pick. Finally decided Medium although I won't bring it to work LOL...



Hey beautiful i love you bag combo
Can u take for me pix of this beauty with flash or day light ?
And what color is the strap?
How much did it cost u? 
I reaaallyyy lovve it

Hope ur enjoying it 

Thanks


----------



## Sherry1900

BambolinaMaryam said:


> Hey beautiful i love you bag combo
> 
> Can u take for me pix of this beauty with flash or day light ?
> 
> And what color is the strap?
> 
> How much did it cost u?
> 
> I reaaallyyy lovve it
> 
> 
> 
> Hope ur enjoying it
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




The strap is pink. Sorry I'm taking a job rotation to another city and I didn't bring this bag with me. You can contact your SA to find one for you, I still saw one in the Atlanta store earlier.

The price is $5400 + tax in the US.


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

Sherry1900 said:


> The strap is pink. Sorry I'm taking a job rotation to another city and I didn't bring this bag with me. You can contact your SA to find one for you, I still saw one in the Atlanta store earlier.
> 
> The price is $5400 + tax in the US.




Oh really! God luck then &#10084;&#65039; its alright 
Is it like bright pink or fushia to describe
Well i live in Saudi arabia and i dont have SA  

Excellent thanks so much for ur help 
Hope u get back home safely soon


----------



## Sherry1900

BambolinaMaryam said:


> Oh really! God luck then [emoji173]&#65039; its alright
> 
> Is it like bright pink or fushia to describe
> 
> Well i live in Saudi arabia and i dont have SA
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent thanks so much for ur help
> 
> Hope u get back home safely soon




Thank you!

The color of the strap is exact same as the handle and inner lining. I'll say it's brighter than fuchsia.


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

Sherry1900 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> The color of the strap is exact same as the handle and inner lining. I'll say it's brighter than fuchsia.



So i googled the colors and it came up for me with this
Do you think it is accurate to urs 
Am sorry for the so many question 

Xoxo


----------



## Sherry1900

BambolinaMaryam said:


> So i googled the colors and it came up for me with this
> 
> Do you think it is accurate to urs
> 
> Am sorry for the so many question
> 
> 
> 
> Xoxo



I think the pic you found is too bright and doesn't show the color well. 


This is a pic from a previous post (post #966) It's in a smaller size but the color is the same. Hope it helps!


----------



## BambolinaMaryam

Sherry1900 said:


> I think the pic you found is too bright and doesn't show the color well.
> View attachment 3148766
> 
> This is a pic from a previous post (post #966) It's in a smaller size but the color is the same. Hope it helps!



Thanks so much for ur help sorry to bother again&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Manolos21

Newbie to the Dior forum here! I've loved the look of the Diorissimo for forever, and I'm thinking of finally pulling the trigger on a large one. (I just recently sold my large Fendi Chameleon so I need a replacement tote.) Do people generally prefer smooth calfskin or bull calf for the Diorissimo? Does one hold its shape better than the other? I'm guessing that bull calf, by virtue of its pebbled look, shows less wear and tear, but correct me if I'm wrong. Let me know your general thoughts on the bag, and if there are any cons, I'd love to hear them too!!


----------



## Slut4Lux

Manolos21 said:


> Newbie to the Dior forum here! I've loved the look of the Diorissimo for forever, and I'm thinking of finally pulling the trigger on a large one. (I just recently sold my large Fendi Chameleon so I need a replacement tote.) Do people generally prefer smooth calfskin or bull calf for the Diorissimo? Does one hold its shape better than the other? I'm guessing that bull calf, by virtue of its pebbled look, shows less wear and tear, but correct me if I'm wrong. Let me know your general thoughts on the bag, and if there are any cons, I'd love to hear them too!!



My advice would be to go for the bull calf leather. I have that in the medium size and its holding up great. I hear that the smooth one can scratch easily just like delicate lambskin especially when you go to grab for the bag. I also think the pebbled look gives the surface a bit more character. When storing the bag, due to the weight of the DIOR charms one side pulls down a bit. It doesn't show in the pebbled leather but might (?) in the smooth one over time. Hope this helps! xx


----------



## averagejoe

Slut4Lux said:


> My advice would be to go for the bull calf leather. I have that in the medium size and its holding up great. I hear that the smooth one can scratch easily just like delicate lambskin especially when you go to grab for the bag. I also think the pebbled look gives the surface a bit more character. When storing the bag, due to the weight of the DIOR charms one side pulls down a bit. It doesn't show in the pebbled leather but might (?) in the smooth one over time. Hope this helps! xx



+1



Manolos21 said:


> Newbie to the Dior forum here! I've loved the look of the Diorissimo for forever, and I'm thinking of finally pulling the trigger on a large one. (I just recently sold my large Fendi Chameleon so I need a replacement tote.) Do people generally prefer smooth calfskin or bull calf for the Diorissimo? Does one hold its shape better than the other? I'm guessing that bull calf, by virtue of its pebbled look, shows less wear and tear, but correct me if I'm wrong. Let me know your general thoughts on the bag, and if there are any cons, I'd love to hear them too!!



As Slut4Lux said, definitely the bullcalf. The grain in the leather is not only more resistant to showing creases and scratches, but is also beautiful to look at.


----------



## Manolos21

averagejoe said:


> +1
> 
> As Slut4Lux said, definitely the bullcalf. The grain in the leather is not only more resistant to showing creases and scratches, but is also beautiful to look at.






Slut4Lux said:


> My advice would be to go for the bull calf leather. I have that in the medium size and its holding up great. I hear that the smooth one can scratch easily just like delicate lambskin especially when you go to grab for the bag. I also think the pebbled look gives the surface a bit more character. When storing the bag, due to the weight of the DIOR charms one side pulls down a bit. It doesn't show in the pebbled leather but might (?) in the smooth one over time. Hope this helps! xx



Ok, awesome! Would you suggest getting a bag shaper to help maintain the shape? And would you characterize the bag as "heavy?"


----------



## averagejoe

Manolos21 said:


> Ok, awesome! Would you suggest getting a bag shaper to help maintain the shape? And would you characterize the bag as "heavy?"



If you prefer your bags looking more shapely and structured, then get a bag shaper. Otherwise, the Diorissimo is great at keeping its shape when you hold it by the top-handles. The leather is nice and thick so it won't destress like some other bags.

I would characterize the bag as heavy, but if you want truly luxurious leather, then it's worth the extra weight.


----------



## Slut4Lux

Hey ladies, have a quick question-- I currently have a Medium Issimo in black bullcalf leather. Looking to purchase the large one-- want to know if it retains its shape after continuous use. The charms on my medium size weigh down one side so the bag kinda' bends over. Luckily its still pretty small so there's no crease. The larger one will def flop down more-- does that leave a mark?

Would you suggest this for an everyday work bag? Any issues people have faced with continuous use of the large size? 

TIA


----------



## smudleybear

Slut4Lux said:


> Hey ladies, have a quick question-- I currently have a Medium Issimo in black bullcalf leather. Looking to purchase the large one-- want to know if it retains its shape after continuous use. The charms on my medium size weigh down one side so the bag kinda' bends over. Luckily its still pretty small so there's no crease. The larger one will def flop down more-- does that leave a mark?
> 
> Would you suggest this for an everyday work bag? Any issues people have faced with continuous use of the large size?
> 
> TIA


The large will flop even more. I don't think the mark or no mark is an issue, if you like the slouchy look of the larger one and If you don't mind the weight I don't see why not. But personally I am not a fan of the large one because when the leather breaks in it's too floppy when shoulder carried and it doesn't look as good as the medium and the bag is very heavy.


----------



## Slut4Lux

smudleybear said:


> The large will flop even more. I don't think the mark or no mark is an issue, if you like the slouchy look of the larger one and If you don't mind the weight I don't see why not. But personally I am not a fan of the large one because when the leather breaks in it's too floppy when shoulder carried and it doesn't look as good as the medium and the bag is very heavy.



Thanks a lot :buttercup::blossom: very helpful.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Manolos21 said:


> Newbie to the Dior forum here! I've loved the look of the Diorissimo for forever, and I'm thinking of finally pulling the trigger on a large one. (I just recently sold my large Fendi Chameleon so I need a replacement tote.) Do people generally prefer smooth calfskin or bull calf for the Diorissimo? Does one hold its shape better than the other? I'm guessing that bull calf, by virtue of its pebbled look, shows less wear and tear, but correct me if I'm wrong. Let me know your general thoughts on the bag, and if there are any cons, I'd love to hear them too!!


My large smooth calf and ayers is holding up well, with no scratches and no excessive flopping. Because the calfskin is so beautifully thick it holds it's structure well. When I store it, it is upright, gently stuffed (with a acid free paper) and I tie the handles together with ribbon. Any marks to the leather buff out with a little collonil 1909 cream. 
I have both leathers and agree the taurillon is less likely to show marks, but the smooth calf is very beautiful. If you prefer it to the taurillon don't be put off.


----------



## CocoSoCo

Mooshooshoo said:


> My large smooth calf and ayers is holding up well, with no scratches and no excessive flopping. Because the calfskin is so beautifully thick it holds it's structure well. When I store it, it is upright, gently stuffed (with a acid free paper) and I tie the handles together with ribbon. Any marks to the leather buff out with a little collonil 1909 cream.
> 
> I have both leathers and agree the taurillon is less likely to show marks, but the smooth calf is very beautiful. If you prefer it to the taurillon don't be put off.




LOVE you bag charms, mooshooshoo!


----------



## Manolos21

Mooshooshoo said:


> My large smooth calf and ayers is holding up well, with no scratches and no excessive flopping. Because the calfskin is so beautifully thick it holds it's structure well. When I store it, it is upright, gently stuffed (with a acid free paper) and I tie the handles together with ribbon. Any marks to the leather buff out with a little collonil 1909 cream.
> I have both leathers and agree the taurillon is less likely to show marks, but the smooth calf is very beautiful. If you prefer it to the taurillon don't be put off.




This is so helpful, thank you! I was a little concerned about the weight of the charm weighing on side down, but it seems like tying the handles with a ribbon to keep them upright will help that. I just purchased a bull calf in the large size, and I had been storing it stuffed but laying down on its side, but this will help. 


THANK YOU!


----------



## Aelfaerie

Manolos21 said:


> This is so helpful, thank you! I was a little concerned about the weight of the charm weighing on side down, but it seems like tying the handles with a ribbon to keep them upright will help that. I just purchased a bull calf in the large size, and I had been storing it stuffed but laying down on its side, but this will help.
> 
> 
> THANK YOU!



When I store mine, I tie the handles together with a ribbon and actually flip the charms to be on the inside of the bag. That seems to help prevent (or at least, stave off) that creasing in the front.


----------



## smudleybear

Cruise Collection


----------



## Nahreen

smudleybear said:


> Cruise Collection



I just saw the white version in Beverly Hills store today. It is for those more modern than me, LOL.

I also saw some different lizard Dior bags of different styles.


----------



## Slut4Lux

smudleybear said:


> Cruise Collection



I really like these (fun!), but feel that such seasonal ones are easy to get tired of. Classics are so much more stylish and can be worn with different outfits, at different ages. That said, I do think these look very chic 
ps- whats the price on these? more expensive than the classics?


----------



## Sherry1900

First mini ^~^


----------



## Babybear_bags

Sherry1900 said:


> View attachment 3169552
> View attachment 3169554
> 
> First mini ^~^




Congratulations!! Such a darling color [emoji173]&#65039; love it in this size


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Sherry1900 said:


> View attachment 3169552
> View attachment 3169554
> 
> First mini ^~^



Gorgeous Sherry, congratulations!


----------



## Havanese 28

It's beautiful.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## hightea_xx

Sherry1900 said:


> View attachment 3169552
> View attachment 3169554
> 
> First mini ^~^




Gorgeous!  Love this color in this size, so delicate!


----------



## Sherry1900

Mooshooshoo said:


> Gorgeous Sherry, congratulations!





Havanese 28 said:


> It's beautiful.  Congrats and enjoy!





hightea_xx said:


> Gorgeous!  Love this color in this size, so delicate!



Thank you guys! I went to the store for the gold mini diorissimo, which is similar to the silver one. But the gold mini isn't sold in North America.


----------



## amadea88

Sherry1900 said:


> View attachment 3169552
> View attachment 3169554
> 
> First mini ^~^



I love it!  So gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## BlaCkIriS

Sherry1900 said:


> View attachment 3169552
> View attachment 3169554
> 
> First mini ^~^



COngratulation  What a lux colour. Love it  Enjoy!!!


----------



## Sherry1900

amadea88 said:


> I love it!  So gorgeous!  Congrats!





BlaCkIriS said:


> COngratulation  What a lux colour. Love it  Enjoy!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Thuy

lukrezia78 said:


> What about the new Diorissimo bag? I can't get it out of my head It is not listed on the official website and I haven't seen it  at my local Dior store yet.
> Any idea Anybody? Some members posted a reveal of theirs so I guess it's available in some countries....I wonder what the price would be?


Lukrezia78, I have the exact diorissimo on your avatar , but I ruined the baby bag goes together with it because of my negligence. Now the baby bag got a lot of dark marks


----------



## diordesert99

So I went to pick up my SO from the airport after a very long business trip in Germany... and he's holding a bag from Dior!

It's a lovely pale pink small Diorissimo with brown interior- if anyone knows the exact name of the color I'd love to know. Looks different in different light. What makes it special is my lovely man picked it out all by himself  (although I'm sure with the help of a lovely SA) 

Here are some pics of the bag, how it compares size-wise to large LD & how I wore it for dinner with my love last night. Thank you for letting me share my happiness


----------



## honey

It's lovely! [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Manolos21

lee85718 said:


> So I went to pick up my SO from the airport after a very long business trip in Germany... and he's holding a bag from Dior!
> 
> It's a lovely pale pink small Diorissimo with brown interior- if anyone knows the exact name of the color I'd love to know. Looks different in different light. What makes it special is my lovely man picked it out all by himself  (although I'm sure with the help of a lovely SA)
> 
> Here are some pics of the bag, how it compares size-wise to large LD & how I wore it for dinner with my love last night. Thank you for letting me share my happiness



This bag is beyond gorgeous and looks fabulous on you.  What a perfect gift!!


----------



## missdiorling

The bag is lovely!! And your outfit looks good too!!


----------



## Havanese 28

Your bag is beautiful!  That color is so elegant and the size is very versatile. I say your SO did a fantastic job!  Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## averagejoe

lee85718 said:


> So I went to pick up my SO from the airport after a very long business trip in Germany... and he's holding a bag from Dior!
> 
> It's a lovely pale pink small Diorissimo with brown interior- if anyone knows the exact name of the color I'd love to know. Looks different in different light. What makes it special is my lovely man picked it out all by himself  (although I'm sure with the help of a lovely SA)
> 
> Here are some pics of the bag, how it compares size-wise to large LD & how I wore it for dinner with my love last night. Thank you for letting me share my happiness



The colour name is Rose Poudre, and it is a super pretty colour.

What a sweet SO! Congratulations!


----------



## diordesert99

Thank you all  And thank you for letting me know the color name, averagejoe!!!


----------



## averagejoe

lee85718 said:


> Thank you all  And thank you for letting me know the color name, averagejoe!!!



You're welcome! Enjoy your super-sweet gift from your significant other


----------



## hightea_xx

lee85718 said:


> So I went to pick up my SO from the airport after a very long business trip in Germany... and he's holding a bag from Dior!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lovely pale pink small Diorissimo with brown interior- if anyone knows the exact name of the color I'd love to know. Looks different in different light. What makes it special is my lovely man picked it out all by himself  (although I'm sure with the help of a lovely SA)
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some pics of the bag, how it compares size-wise to large LD & how I wore it for dinner with my love last night. Thank you for letting me share my happiness




Wow!  Love how you styled it for your night out!!  What a lovely gift


----------



## lukrezia78

Thuy said:


> Lukrezia78, I have the exact diorissimo on your avatar , but I ruined the baby bag goes together with it because of my negligence. Now the baby bag got a lot of dark marks


oh my, that's too bad.  Take it to your local Dior boutique, maybe they can help you out. I know that some bags can be sent in to be redyed. Good luck!


----------



## diordesert99

hightea_xx said:


> Wow!  Love how you styled it for your night out!!  What a lovely gift


Thank you, hightea! Love the way you style your dior bags


----------



## Mooshooshoo

lee85718 said:


> So I went to pick up my SO from the airport after a very long business trip in Germany... and he's holding a bag from Dior!
> 
> It's a lovely pale pink small Diorissimo with brown interior- if anyone knows the exact name of the color I'd love to know. Looks different in different light. What makes it special is my lovely man picked it out all by himself  (although I'm sure with the help of a lovely SA)
> 
> Here are some pics of the bag, how it compares size-wise to large LD & how I wore it for dinner with my love last night. Thank you for letting me share my happiness


What a very special SO. Congratulations, a gorgeous bag


----------



## hightea_xx

lee85718 said:


> Thank you, hightea! Love the way you style your dior bags




Aww thank you!! [emoji9]


----------



## diordesert99

Mooshooshoo said:


> What a very special SO. Congratulations, a gorgeous bag


Thank you, Mooshooshoo!! He's very pleased with himself to have the forum's approval! lol


----------



## rei35

fmfv1 said:


> View attachment 2904476



Has anyone seen this baby pink one in store???


----------



## Sherry1900

rei35 said:


> Has anyone seen this baby pink one in store???




I saw a pink one in store yesterday. Not sure if we are talking about the same one.


----------



## rei35

Sherry1900 said:


> I saw a pink one in store yesterday. Not sure if we are talking about the same one.




I think it's a soft baby pink..I've been waiting for it since like May. It's for fall I think. 

This season many brands released light pink bags. It's my fav..I should buy and stock them all...


----------



## Sherry1900

rei35 said:


> I think it's a soft baby pink..I've been waiting for it since like May. It's for fall I think.
> 
> This season many brands released light pink bags. It's my fav..I should buy and stock them all...




The one I saw was in soft pink. Either from fall or winter. I'm in the U.S by the way.


----------



## rei35

Sherry1900 said:


> The one I saw was in soft pink. Either from fall or winter. I'm in the U.S by the way.




Me too! 
I guess it's in store now thank u!! 

But if anyone has a pic, sharing would be appreciated.


----------



## fairchild119

lee85718 said:


> So I went to pick up my SO from the airport after a very long business trip in Germany... and he's holding a bag from Dior!
> 
> It's a lovely pale pink small Diorissimo with brown interior- if anyone knows the exact name of the color I'd love to know. Looks different in different light. What makes it special is my lovely man picked it out all by himself  (although I'm sure with the help of a lovely SA)
> 
> Here are some pics of the bag, how it compares size-wise to large LD & how I wore it for dinner with my love last night. Thank you for letting me share my happiness



Congrats on your new Diorissimo! It's very pretty.


----------



## fairchild119

Sherry1900 said:


> View attachment 3169552
> View attachment 3169554
> 
> First mini ^~^



Your bag is beautiful. I love it!  Congratulations.


----------



## Sherry1900

fairchild119 said:


> Your bag is beautiful. I love it!  Congratulations.


Thank you


----------



## rk4265

ThisVNchick said:


> Sorry my delayed response. Here is the interior color (has hues of both pink and purple making the bag very feminine).
> 
> View attachment 3089172


Hi, I am thinking of getting the same metallic diorissimo but in the icy blue. Some are saying that it will get dirty and because it's metallic they won't be able to refurbish it. What do you think?


----------



## ThisVNchick

rk4265 said:


> Hi, I am thinking of getting the same metallic diorissimo but in the icy blue. Some are saying that it will get dirty and because it's metallic they won't be able to refurbish it. What do you think?




I haven't had much problems (if any) with mine. I did use it almost everyday for about a month before switching out and the bag still looks pretty darn clean. I am not one to super baby my bag either. But you are correct, Dior will probably not refurbish a metallic finish- maybe the piping because I know they can take that all apart and put in new pipping. But if you damage the front, back or bottom they probably can't do much. However, I don't think you'll reach that point, honestly. It's not like you'll throw your bag on the ground in dirt...


----------



## rk4265

ThisVNchick said:


> I haven't had much problems (if any) with mine. I did use it almost everyday for about a month before switching out and the bag still looks pretty darn clean. I am not one to super baby my bag either. But you are correct, Dior will probably not refurbish a metallic finish- maybe the piping because I know they can take that all apart and put in new pipping. But if you damage the front, back or bottom they probably can't do much. However, I don't think you'll reach that point, honestly. It's not like you'll throw your bag on the ground in dirt...




Thanks! I agree with you which is why I sought your opinion. I do take very very good care of my bags. My sa told me then can clean them. I guess i am leaning towards the metallic


----------



## ThisVNchick

rk4265 said:


> Thanks! I agree with you which is why I sought your opinion. I do take very very good care of my bags. My sa told me then can clean them. I guess i am leaning towards the metallic



Well, it also depends on the stain. Lets say its a light dirt stain, you can use any bag conditioner and clean it. But if you wear through the metallic (usually by scuffs) then there's no amount of conditioner to restore the finish (obviously). For my Diorissimo bags, I find that the areas that are most prone to scuffing is (fortunately) the pipping on the bottom corners. However, the piping is replaceable so I'm not too worried.


----------



## rk4265

ThisVNchick said:


> Well, it also depends on the stain. Lets say its a light dirt stain, you can use any bag conditioner and clean it. But if you wear through the metallic (usually by scuffs) then there's no amount of conditioner to restore the finish (obviously). For my Diorissimo bags, I find that the areas that are most prone to scuffing is (fortunately) the pipping on the bottom corners. However, the piping is replaceable so I'm not too worried.




Which conditioner do you use? Do you have a preference.?


----------



## Aelfaerie

rk4265 said:


> Which conditioner do you use? Do you have a preference.?



The people over by Chanel swear by Leather Honey, but my Dior SA recommended Meltonia Leather Lotion.


----------



## rk4265

Aelfaerie said:


> The people over by Chanel swear by Leather Honey, but my Dior SA recommended Meltonia Leather Lotion.




Thank you


----------



## rk4265

Sherry1900 said:


> View attachment 3169552
> View attachment 3169554
> 
> First mini ^~^


How is your mini holding up?


----------



## Sherry1900

rk4265 said:


> How is your mini holding up?


Sorry I thought I've already replied you. I actually haven't got much chance to use it because of the rainy season earlier. My umbrella couldn't fit into the mini haha. I use it when I just need to carry wallet, phone and key with me.


----------



## LVLux

Sherry1900 said:


> View attachment 3169610
> View attachment 3169611



I have the medium in this bag-Such a Beauty!


Love all the new additions-Especially the Black w/Stickers-All Gorgeous!!!


----------



## rylnkoko

Just purchased this medium diorissimo in navy blue, should i keep it or exchange for a classic black? Have been looking for a blue bag but not sure if the interior make it looks less classy. Any views? TIA!


----------



## rk4265

rylnkoko said:


> Just purchased this medium diorissimo in navy blue, should i keep it or exchange for a classic black? Have been looking for a blue bag but not sure if the interior make it looks less classy. Any views? TIA!


Omg! It's incredible and unique. Better then black.


----------



## KalaChi

rylnkoko said:


> Just purchased this medium diorissimo in navy blue, should i keep it or exchange for a classic black? Have been looking for a blue bag but not sure if the interior make it looks less classy. Any views? TIA!


It is lovely, special, and much better than classic black, IMO!


----------



## averagejoe

rylnkoko said:


> Just purchased this medium diorissimo in navy blue, should i keep it or exchange for a classic black? Have been looking for a blue bag but not sure if the interior make it looks less classy. Any views? TIA!



This is so fun! And it's not any less classy. I suggest keeping this lovely piece!


----------



## diordesert99

rylnkoko said:


> Just purchased this medium diorissimo in navy blue, should i keep it or exchange for a classic black? Have been looking for a blue bag but not sure if the interior make it looks less classy. Any views? TIA!


so unique and beautiful- but still totally classy


----------



## MsHermesAU

rylnkoko said:


> Just purchased this medium diorissimo in navy blue, should i keep it or exchange for a classic black? Have been looking for a blue bag but not sure if the interior make it looks less classy. Any views? TIA!



I think this is perfect! I'd pick it over the normal black any day


----------



## lililvluv

rylnkoko said:


> Just purchased this medium diorissimo in navy blue, should i keep it or exchange for a classic black? Have been looking for a blue bag but not sure if the interior make it looks less classy. Any views? TIA!




Saw that bag in Paris! I was tempted to purchase it in the small  lovely combination! Keep! 

FYI the leather Dior used to wrap the charms are delicate, the bag I was interested in had peeled/scratched leather on the charms, hence I didn't buy.


----------



## babypony

I bought my first diorissimo last week, and matched it with an Hermes twilly. The bag was red so I chose a blue twilly.. Does the color look okay together? Please share some comments!


----------



## cyclops68

rylnkoko said:


> Just purchased this medium diorissimo in navy blue, should i keep it or exchange for a classic black? Have been looking for a blue bag but not sure if the interior make it looks less classy. Any views? TIA!



Definitely keep the navy blue!!! It's such a fun and unique bag!


----------



## Havanese 28

rylnkoko said:


> Just purchased this medium diorissimo in navy blue, should i keep it or exchange for a classic black? Have been looking for a blue bag but not sure if the interior make it looks less classy. Any views? TIA!


I would definitely choose the Navy.  It's a dark navy and the contrast of the interior makes it special, yet still dressy. Classic and classic.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## averagejoe

babypony said:


> I bought my first diorissimo last week, and matched it with an Hermes twilly. The bag was red so I chose a blue twilly.. Does the color look okay together? Please share some comments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248775



I think it looks great on it! The twilly has touches of red which match the bag.


----------



## gracenguyen

babypony said:


> I bought my first diorissimo last week, and matched it with an Hermes twilly. The bag was red so I chose a blue twilly.. Does the color look okay together? Please share some comments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248775



Blue looks good. Hows abt the brighter color with a bit red in the twilly could be nice I guess.
I decorated my fuchsia color bag with orange twilly and it looks perfect.


----------



## rk4265

Look at this beauty! Omg!! The


----------



## averagejoe

rk4265 said:


> Look at this beauty! Omg!! The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254828



Oh my!!! This bag is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Aelfaerie

rk4265 said:


> Look at this beauty! Omg!! The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254828



 OMG that is beautiful!


----------



## Havanese 28

rk4265 said:


> Look at this beauty! Omg!! The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254828


Now that is a showstopper, simply gorgeous!  I'd never call that " trendy" or " dated", just ladylike and very special!


----------



## hightea_xx

rk4265 said:


> Look at this beauty! Omg!! The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254828




Beautiful!  A chic flower bouquet where ever you go


----------



## MsHermesAU

rk4265 said:


> Look at this beauty! Omg!! The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254828



Oh wow, I like this!!!!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Wow!  Any idea what size and price that is?


----------



## amadea88

rk4265 said:


> Look at this beauty! Omg!! The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254828



Wow, absolutely stunning!


----------



## diordesert99

So timeless! Truly beautiful


----------



## rk4265

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Wow!  Any idea what size and price that is?


It's a mini and $3900 I believe


----------



## bagloverny

Did a reveal thread but also wanted to add my new medium so black Diorissimo here!


----------



## honey

rk4265 said:


> Look at this beauty! Omg!! The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254828



GASP!!!!!:love eyes: Wow!


----------



## honey

bagloverny said:


> Did a reveal thread but also wanted to add my new medium so black Diorissimo here!



Enjoy your new bag! Black on black is such a classic look. Love it!


----------



## lililvluv

bagloverny said:


> Did a reveal thread but also wanted to add my new medium so black Diorissimo here!




Ooooooh congrats! I have the same bag and adore it! Enjoy taking her out!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

rk4265 said:


> Look at this beauty! Omg!! The
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254828


Amazing piece &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Dextersmom

bagloverny said:


> Did a reveal thread but also wanted to add my new medium so black Diorissimo here!


Just gorgeous.


----------



## allaboutnails

Hi all sorry if this question has been asked before, but does anyone use their diorissimo every day, how does it look after a year or so? how has it coped in an unexpected burst of rain?


----------



## cyclops68

I don't use mine everyday exactly but I have had it for a year now. It's slightly slouchier where the charms hang from the bag although the overall structure is still like its original state. Mine has also been caught in the rain and there are no problems- no water spots but I did wipe it down as soon as I could and after that, I gave it a waterproof coating.


----------



## allaboutnails

cyclops68 said:


> I don't use mine everyday exactly but I have had it for a year now. It's slightly slouchier where the charms hang from the bag although the overall structure is still like its original state. Mine has also been caught in the rain and there are no problems- no water spots but I did wipe it down as soon as I could and after that, I gave it a waterproof coating.



Hi
Thanks so much for the advice. I received mine and it had pink\red paint on it so had to send it back to dior. Have you got a photo you can put up? What did you coat it with?


----------



## cyclops68

allaboutnails said:


> Hi
> Thanks so much for the advice. I received mine and it had pink\red paint on it so had to send it back to dior. Have you got a photo you can put up? What did you coat it with?



I posted a photo of my mini and medium Diorissimos on another thread a while back

http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-ref...tion-pics-and-chat-709373-7.html#post29585215

You can see that the charms pull down the eyelet a little on both bags. As for coating, I took it to a specialist to have it waterproofed but 3M does a spray that you can use, but I'm just too lazy to do it myself.


----------



## allaboutnails

cyclops68 said:


> I posted a photo of my mini and medium Diorissimos on another thread a while back
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dior-ref...tion-pics-and-chat-709373-7.html#post29585215
> 
> You can see that the charms pull down the eyelet a little on both bags. As for coating, I took it to a specialist to have it waterproofed but 3M does a spray that you can use, but I'm just too lazy to do it myself.



They look absolutely gorgeous. Do you use them as your main bag as they seem to have maintained their shape and the charm thing is miniscule. I was thinking of getting the charm cut off. Are you based in UK? If you are, did you get the coating done here?


----------



## Aelfaerie

allaboutnails said:


> Hi all sorry if this question has been asked before, but does anyone use their diorissimo every day, how does it look after a year or so? how has it coped in an unexpected burst of rain?



I've had mine for almost a year now (short a month or so), and it looks as new as ever from the outside. On the inside, there's a few small scratches from things I've carelessly thrown in, but not to the extent that I'm bothered by it. Granted, I have the So Black Diorissimo, so marks probably won't be as noticeable on mine as on more brightly colored ones.


----------



## cyclops68

allaboutnails said:


> They look absolutely gorgeous. Do you use them as your main bag as they seem to have maintained their shape and the charm thing is miniscule. I was thinking of getting the charm cut off. Are you based in UK? If you are, did you get the coating done here?



NOOOOOO! Why would you cut the charms off?!!! Don't do that!

The bigger one was my main bag for a while. When I'm not using it, I store it in its dust bag with the handles upright if possible, and I also keep it stuffed with the papers that it came with. The smaller one is new. I don't use the bigger one as often these days.

As for the coating, no I got it done in another country. I think you can try going to a cobbler (the old-timey sort, not Mister Minit). They are familiar with protecting leather and if they don't have the service, at least they have the product you will need.


----------



## averagejoe

cyclops68 said:


> NOOOOOO! Why would you cut the charms off?!!! Don't do that!



+1

The charms are so elegant. No need to cut them off. The sagging due to the weight of the charms disappears as soon as you lift the top-handles up.


----------



## bagloverny

Going out for the day with my so black Diorissimo! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Manolos21

bagloverny said:


> Going out for the day with my so black Diorissimo! &#128525;&#128525;


This bag (and your ring) are beyond gorgeous! That black hardware... swoon! [emoji106] [emoji173]


----------



## averagejoe

bagloverny said:


> Going out for the day with my so black Diorissimo! &#128525;&#128525;



Simply stunning!


----------



## bagloverny

Manolos21 said:


> This bag (and your ring) are beyond gorgeous! That black hardware... swoon! [emoji106] [emoji173]



Thanks so much for (both) compliments!!


----------



## bagloverny

averagejoe said:


> Simply stunning!



Thank you!!


----------



## lulilu

I just was in Dior and saw a brown suede dorissimo with bright blue piping and interior, and a strap that was brown on one side and bright blue on the other.

Has anyone seen this in the US?  I don't know whether to buy it while I am traveling in Asia and possibly be paying a premium.  TIA


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

Haven't seen it but it sounds amazing!


----------



## mygoodies

bagloverny said:


> Going out for the day with my so black Diorissimo! [emoji7][emoji7]




May I ask if this is the Medium or Large dear? Looks perfect on you! I managed to find 1 but unsure if the Medium would be too big on me. I'm just 5'2 (1.55) [emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## mygoodies

averagejoe said:


> Simply stunning!




Do you know if the ltd edition Ultra Black version is more expensive than regular one? Just because of the black HW? Thanks!


----------



## mygoodies

THRILLED with my first DIORISSIMO[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995; The Ultra Black hardware is Totally ROCK N ROLL!!!


----------



## averagejoe

mygoodies said:


> THRILLED with my first DIORISSIMO[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995; The Ultra Black hardware is Totally ROCK N ROLL!!!
> View attachment 3330833
> 
> View attachment 3330834
> 
> View attachment 3330835
> 
> View attachment 3330836



Congratulations for being able to get one of the ultra black Diorissimos! It is STUNNING!


----------



## SQ23

mygoodies said:


> THRILLED with my first DIORISSIMO[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995; The Ultra Black hardware is Totally ROCK N ROLL!!!
> View attachment 3330833
> 
> View attachment 3330834
> 
> View attachment 3330835
> 
> View attachment 3330836


Wow!! Congratulations!  This is such a stunning bag that will be classic for years to come.


----------



## lililvluv

mygoodies said:


> THRILLED with my first DIORISSIMO[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995; The Ultra Black hardware is Totally ROCK N ROLL!!!
> View attachment 3330833
> 
> View attachment 3330834
> 
> View attachment 3330835
> 
> View attachment 3330836




Congrats! We are bag Twinsies


----------



## mygoodies

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations for being able to get one of the ultra black Diorissimos! It is STUNNING!







SQ23 said:


> Wow!! Congratulations!  This is such a stunning bag that will be classic for years to come.




THANK YOU!!!! I remember seeing the DIORISSIMO years ago but I didn't like the champagne gold HW that much, then it got bumped down by other bag lemmings LOL until I saw the Ultra Black few weeks ago on TPF! I emailed the CS and they managed to track down the very last piece in whole Europe and within a week this Black baby is mine. Didn't expect to find it that easy! DIOR CS truly is the best.


----------



## mygoodies

lililvluv said:


> Congrats! We are bag Twinsies




YAAAAYYYYYY!!! I'm soooo HAPPY I finally have a DIORISSIMO! How is she doing after all this time? Do you use a bag insert in it?
The CS here told me that I can bring the bag once a year for a SPA treatment for free!
Have you done that dear?


----------



## Havanese 28

mygoodies said:


> THRILLED with my first DIORISSIMO[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995; The Ultra Black hardware is Totally ROCK N ROLL!!!
> View attachment 3330833
> 
> View attachment 3330834
> 
> View attachment 3330835
> 
> View attachment 3330836


Very sophisticated!  Gorgeous bag and it looks great on you.  Congrats!


----------



## mygoodies

Havanese 28 said:


> Very sophisticated!  Gorgeous bag and it looks great on you.  Congrats!




THANK U DEAR!!
Yes She definitely is   I can finally let my B30 having a break now LOL


----------



## yoyotomatoe

mygoodies said:


> THRILLED with my first DIORISSIMO[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995; The Ultra Black hardware is Totally ROCK N ROLL!!!
> View attachment 3330833
> 
> View attachment 3330834
> 
> View attachment 3330835
> 
> View attachment 3330836


It's Ultra STUNNING!


----------



## mygoodies

yoyotomatoe said:


> It's Ultra STUNNING!




Thanks so much dear!! I'm taking her to work today for the first time. She made me smile from ear to ear this morning. Can't believe I actually found her!


----------



## lililvluv

mygoodies said:


> YAAAAYYYYYY!!! I'm soooo HAPPY I finally have a DIORISSIMO! How is she doing after all this time? Do you use a bag insert in it?
> The CS here told me that I can bring the bag once a year for a SPA treatment for free!
> Have you done that dear?




I can hear your excitement over the message! 
She's held up well, still looks like the day that I got her, but I don't use her that often. In total maybe 10times since I got her in April 2015. I sometimes just gaze at her and she makes me happy lol

I usually just carry a long wallet and a little pouch for cosmetics and a smaller pouch for keys, so nope, I don't use a bag insert. 

I haven't taken my bag for a SPA treatment, but my bag is somewhat shiner than before, I'm assuming it's from the natural oils from my hands, but I don't mind the look. 

Hope you're enjoying your new Dior!


----------



## summerxoxo

Sharing my diorrisimo. I find the bag can get a little too heavy for me.. I tend to carry quite a long of stuff haha! Makeup pouch, bottle, long wallet. And since the charm is much bigger and heavier than the standard Lady Dior, crease starts to form under the handle area. Thus I keep my bag upside down. (I remember how TPS channel GST owners do that)


----------



## mygoodies

summerxoxo said:


> View attachment 3333774
> 
> 
> Sharing my diorrisimo. I find the bag can get a little too heavy for me.. I tend to carry quite a long of stuff haha! Makeup pouch, bottle, long wallet. And since the charm is much bigger and heavier than the standard Lady Dior, crease starts to form under the handle area. Thus I keep my bag upside down. (I remember how TPS channel GST owners do that)




She's STUNNING!!!! Is that Gold and Pink lining? So PRETTTTTYYYYYY!
Yes I know what u mean the thing with the charm. I wish it was removable so when I don't use her I can remove the charm to let handle "rest"  
And Yes I do store her upside down every time I git home LOL
I'm sooo very much in love with mine


----------



## summerxoxo

mygoodies said:


> She's STUNNING!!!! Is that Gold and Pink lining? So PRETTTTTYYYYYY!
> Yes I know what u mean the thing with the charm. I wish it was removable so when I don't use her I can remove the charm to let handle "rest"
> And Yes I do store her upside down every time I git home LOL
> I'm sooo very much in love with mine




Yep it's with pink lining! Hahaha you totally get me. I'm glad I am not the only one who stores it upside down. And while using it, I try to use the handle instead of the strap. Yikes! So many things to be careful about while using this precious


----------



## mygoodies

summerxoxo said:


> Yep it's with pink lining! Hahaha you totally get me. I'm glad I am not the only one who stores it upside down. And while using it, I try to use the handle instead of the strap. Yikes! So many things to be careful about while using this precious




I tend to over-babying all my bags LOL
If I'm at work I flip the charm like this to avoid more creasing


----------



## baghagg

summerxoxo said:


> View attachment 3333774
> 
> 
> Sharing my diorrisimo. I find the bag can get a little too heavy for me.. I tend to carry quite a long of stuff haha! Makeup pouch, bottle, long wallet. And since the charm is much bigger and heavier than the standard Lady Dior, crease starts to form under the handle area. Thus I keep my bag upside down. (I remember how TPS channel GST owners do that)



This is beautiful!   Is it a seasonal color?   If yes,  which year?   What size is yours?   Ps. How do you store the bag upside down?


----------



## hightea_xx

Sun is shining!!


----------



## mygoodies

hightea_xx said:


> Sun is shining!!
> 
> View attachment 3334127



GREAT SHOT!!! Love that PINK lining!! Wish mine came with a colored lining too  I can't get enough of DIORISSIMO pics. Hope to see somebody posting the Mini as I'm considering that as my next D


----------



## averagejoe

summerxoxo said:


> View attachment 3333774
> 
> 
> Sharing my diorrisimo. I find the bag can get a little too heavy for me.. I tend to carry quite a long of stuff haha! Makeup pouch, bottle, long wallet. And since the charm is much bigger and heavier than the standard Lady Dior, crease starts to form under the handle area. Thus I keep my bag upside down. (I remember how TPS channel GST owners do that)



One of my favourite Diorissimos of all time. Absolutely divine!


----------



## averagejoe

mygoodies said:


> I tend to over-babying all my bags LOL
> If I'm at work I flip the charm like this to avoid more creasing
> View attachment 3333945



Smart idea!


----------



## averagejoe

hightea_xx said:


> Sun is shining!!
> 
> View attachment 3334127



Cute sunglasses case! What brand is that?


----------



## hightea_xx

mygoodies said:


> GREAT SHOT!!! Love that PINK lining!! Wish mine came with a colored lining too  I can't get enough of DIORISSIMO pics. Hope to see somebody posting the Mini as I'm considering that as my next D




Thanks!  I love your ultra black though it's so chic!



averagejoe said:


> Cute sunglasses case! What brand is that?




It's actually from Chapters house brand!  They have another color way which was also quite cute!


----------



## summerxoxo

mygoodies said:


> I tend to over-babying all my bags LOL
> If I'm at work I flip the charm like this to avoid more creasing
> View attachment 3333945




Oh wow!! Good tip! Thanks I will do that now [emoji4]


----------



## summerxoxo

baghagg said:


> This is beautiful!   Is it a seasonal color?   If yes,  which year?   What size is yours?   Ps. How do you store the bag upside down?




Hi! I think yea its seasonal.. But I still see the stores carry this colour in the small size, no medium or large. It's quite a popular colour so there's high chance they will bring it back again. Mine is the medium I think, it's one size smaller than the biggest. 

Hmm.. I fold the handle inwards towards each other and just put the back upside down rather than straight


----------



## summerxoxo

averagejoe said:


> One of my favourite Diorissimos of all time. Absolutely divine!




Thank you! Coming from the senior expert! [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## crazy8baglady

summerxoxo said:


> View attachment 3333774
> 
> 
> Sharing my diorrisimo. I find the bag can get a little too heavy for me.. I tend to carry quite a long of stuff haha! Makeup pouch, bottle, long wallet. And since the charm is much bigger and heavier than the standard Lady Dior, crease starts to form under the handle area. Thus I keep my bag upside down. (I remember how TPS channel GST owners do that)




So gorgeous!!![emoji7]


----------



## Willowbarb

Gosh, there are such wonderful bags here; I'd already fallen in love with my Cherry/Goji clutch before reading this thread, but I'm stunned by the beauty and variety created for Diorissimo.

I keep repeating to myself _I do not need another wallet_, but then I look at the medium Voyageur wallet, with the cherry exterior and the blue interior, and all my resolution starts to crumble...


----------



## mygoodies

I decided to wrap the handles with H twillies   pictured here with my fave flowers; tulips for Mothersday [emoji255][emoji255][emoji255] I'm still on cloud 9 with my Black Beauty[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## averagejoe

mygoodies said:


> I decided to wrap the handles with H twillies   pictured here with my fave flowers; tulips for Mothersday [emoji255][emoji255][emoji255] I'm still on cloud 9 with my Black Beauty[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> View attachment 3354607



Wow! The tulips make for a fantastic backdrop!


----------



## Havanese 28

mygoodies said:


> I decided to wrap the handles with H twillies   pictured here with my fave flowers; tulips for Mothersday [emoji255][emoji255][emoji255] I'm still on cloud 9 with my Black Beauty[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> View attachment 3354607


Stunning!  The twillies are perfect for this bag!  Love you beautiful tulips, too!


----------



## Havanese 28

summerxoxo said:


> View attachment 3333774
> 
> 
> Sharing my diorrisimo. I find the bag can get a little too heavy for me.. I tend to carry quite a long of stuff haha! Makeup pouch, bottle, long wallet. And since the charm is much bigger and heavier than the standard Lady Dior, crease starts to form under the handle area. Thus I keep my bag upside down. (I remember how TPS channel GST owners do that)


Your bag is beautiful!


----------



## Lopez510

Nice bag


----------



## Nerja

mygoodies said:


> I decided to wrap the handles with H twillies   pictured here with my fave flowers; tulips for Mothersday [emoji255][emoji255][emoji255] I'm still on cloud 9 with my Black Beauty[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> View attachment 3354607



Gorgeous bag! She truly is Black Beauty!  And the pretty tulips and twillies look fantastic with her.  Hope you had a lovely mother's day!


----------



## mygoodies

Nerja said:


> Gorgeous bag! She truly is Black Beauty!  And the pretty tulips and twillies look fantastic with her.  Hope you had a lovely mother's day!




Thanks so much dear! I'm still in love with my black Beauty [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## llyymyc

Can anyone tell me whether the diorissimo are made on Italy or France? Because I have a chance to buy a mini diorissimo but it says made in France and I thought all Dior bags were made in Italy.. 

It's the mini diorissimo in black and light gold hardware if that helps


----------



## averagejoe

llyymyc said:


> Can anyone tell me whether the diorissimo are made on Italy or France? Because I have a chance to buy a mini diorissimo but it says made in France and I thought all Dior bags were made in Italy..
> 
> It's the mini diorissimo in black and light gold hardware if that helps



They should be made in Italy. Dior hardly makes leather bags in France.


----------



## Bijouxlady

My SA was telling me this week they they are not doing much in the Diorissimo this season. She did have one in a design. I have a med in the muted gold color and have enjoyed carrying it. What do you know about that Average Joe??


----------



## averagejoe

Bijouxlady said:


> My SA was telling me this week they they are not doing much in the Diorissimo this season. She did have one in a design. I have a med in the muted gold color and have enjoyed carrying it. What do you know about that Average Joe??



Even if you look at the website, the Diorissimo styles seem to have been reduced for this season.

This may be because they want to emphasize current lines such as Diorever and Diorama. They will still have some Diorissimo bags as they are classics, but the attention will be given to the other bags which are on their way to becoming the best-sellers of the brand.


----------



## Bagluvvahh

mygoodies said:


> THRILLED with my first DIORISSIMO[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995;[emoji126]&#127995; The Ultra Black hardware is Totally ROCK N ROLL!!!
> View attachment 3330833
> 
> View attachment 3330834
> 
> View attachment 3330835
> 
> View attachment 3330836




I love this! Does it get heavy? I want that asmy next Dior!


----------



## mygoodies

angelthelson said:


> I love this! Does it get heavy? I want that asmy next Dior!




Thank you! Its a bit heavier than my B30 for example but the strap is a lifesaver!! I can wear it crossbody as well  
If you can find this HW I would definitely take it!


----------



## Bagluvvahh

mygoodies said:


> Thank you! Its a bit heavier than my B30 for example but the strap is a lifesaver!! I can wear it crossbody as well
> If you can find this HW I would definitely take it!



Lovely! I will, Thank you for the info! I'm only buying premier designer bags 1x per every year so this is my next year's bag


----------



## Aelfaerie

mygoodies said:


> I decided to wrap the handles with H twillies   pictured here with my fave flowers; tulips for Mothersday [emoji255][emoji255][emoji255] I'm still on cloud 9 with my Black Beauty[emoji177][emoji177][emoji177]
> View attachment 3354607



I adore these twillies! Which pattern/colorway are these?


----------



## mygoodies

Aelfaerie said:


> I adore these twillies! Which pattern/colorway are these?




Thank u dear 
Its the Harnais des Presidents. CW something w "Aubergine something something" [emoji1][emoji1] can't remember the exact CW. SORRY!
Its very dark purple/navy. So easy to match with so many colors [emoji1360]


----------



## UpTime

At Saks Thomas +12674538641


----------



## yoyotomatoe

uptime said:


> at saks thomas +12674538641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376375




wow!


----------



## Havanese 28

UpTime said:


> At Saks Thomas +12674538641
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376375


Love this!


----------



## lililvluv

This mini Diorissimo caught my eye. I always wanted a mini but never found a combo that wowed me.bThis is a limited edition and the charms are adorable!

Should I take the plunge???

Also comes in red with different charms than the blue.


----------



## averagejoe

lililvluv said:


> This mini Diorissimo caught my eye. I always wanted a mini but never found a combo that wowed me.bThis is a limited edition and the charms are adorable!
> 
> Should I take the plunge???
> 
> Also comes in red with different charms than the blue.



Definitely! These are so unique! I like the blue more, not just the colour but the charms too.


----------



## hightea_xx

lililvluv said:


> This mini Diorissimo caught my eye. I always wanted a mini but never found a combo that wowed me.bThis is a limited edition and the charms are adorable!
> 
> Should I take the plunge???
> 
> Also comes in red with different charms than the blue.



Love the blue with the contrast interior but beware the extra charms will add extra weight!


----------



## lililvluv

averagejoe said:


> Definitely! These are so unique! I like the blue more, not just the colour but the charms too.



Aaaaah this or mini peekaboo?

But peekaboo comes in Napa smooth leather... It's prone to scratches.... I super baby all of my bags though.


----------



## lililvluv

hightea_xx said:


> Love the blue with the contrast interior but beware the extra charms will add extra weight!



I knooooow, but aren't the charms an added plus this time? Hehe [emoji7]


----------



## smudleybear

lililvluv said:


> This mini Diorissimo caught my eye. I always wanted a mini but never found a combo that wowed me.bThis is a limited edition and the charms are adorable!
> 
> Should I take the plunge???
> 
> Also comes in red with different charms than the blue.


Wow the charms are so cute, wonder if it comes in medium or not because I dislike the side poppers on the mini as it comes undone easily.


----------



## lililvluv

smudleybear said:


> Wow the charms are so cute, wonder if it comes in medium or not because I dislike the side poppers on the mini as it comes undone easily.



Hi Smudleybear! Yes this bag comes in medium also. The medium size is in the first picture behind the blue mini and in the second picture behind the red mini. 

Are the mini side poppers that annoying???
I have an ultra black medium Diorissimo, which I looove, but it does get heavy. My medium Diorissimo's side poppers and the middle magnetic closure are really tight. I usually have to use both hands to open the middle magnetic closure.


----------



## averagejoe

lililvluv said:


> Aaaaah this or mini peekaboo?
> 
> But peekaboo comes in Napa smooth leather... It's prone to scratches.... I super baby all of my bags though.


Definitely this. The mini Peekaboo fits even less than this, and as you said, the leather is prone to scratches whereas the Dior is made of taurillon which is thick, luxurious, and more scratch-resistant.


----------



## smudleybear

lililvluv said:


> Hi Smudleybear! Yes this bag comes in medium also. The medium size is in the first picture behind the blue mini and in the second picture behind the red mini.
> 
> Are the mini side poppers that annoying???
> I have an ultra black medium Diorissimo, which I looove, but it does get heavy. My medium Diorissimo's side poppers and the middle magnetic closure are really tight. I usually have to use both hands to open the middle magnetic closure.


Sorry was meaning does the red comes in medium size? Yes, the poppers on the mini isn't secure even brand new. My medium one is still tight even after 2 years. Have a try and see how you feel.


----------



## hightea_xx

lililvluv said:


> I knooooow, but aren't the charms an added plus this time? Hehe [emoji7]



That is true!  And I just noticed the leather charms as well!  So cute


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

My SA at Saks told me this week that the Diorissimo and Be Diors are being discontinued.


----------



## averagejoe

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> My SA at Saks told me this week that the Diorissimo and Be Diors are being discontinued.



Oh no . They were my favourite Dior bags.


----------



## pinky7

averagejoe said:


> Oh no . They were my favourite Dior bags.



+1

It is sad, but looking at the brighter side of things, I still feel that they are timeless classics with such an effortlessly simple silhouette that they will never date, regardless of whether they are still sold in boutiques or not. Not to mention, I'm looking forward to snagging one off of a consignment shop, so the cheaper the better


----------



## UpTime

What? Diorissimo is being discontinued? Oh how sad


----------



## hightea_xx

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> My SA at Saks told me this week that the Diorissimo and Be Diors are being discontinued.



Nyooooooo!!  Not the Diorissimo [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]. I'm glad I got my hands on one but was thinking to get a large one in the future.....  I guess that will just be a dream now!  I hope it's knot true...

But come to think of it I didn't see a lot of Diorissimo's when I was at the boutique yesterday except in the mini size.  I noticed many more Open Bar options in several different colors (camel/nude, green, purple, white).  Perhaps they want to focus in on that as the tote option??


----------



## baybay0359

averagejoe said:


> Oh no . They were my favourite Dior bags.



Me too! It seems like Dior makes such beautiful pieces and then they get rid of them every couple years. Makes me sad!


----------



## lililvluv

averagejoe said:


> Oh no . They were my favourite Dior bags.



Oh noooo, so now I'm leaning towards a "not buy" for the blue/citron mini Diorissimo with the adorable charms...


----------



## lililvluv

smudleybear said:


> Sorry was meaning does the red comes in medium size? Yes, the poppers on the mini isn't secure even brand new. My medium one is still tight even after 2 years. Have a try and see how you feel.



That I'm not sure, but the blue does come in a medium so I would think the red does as well. Are you interested in the red medium? Let us know if you get one 

I just read the thread and Dior is discontinuing the Diorissimo.... Makes me wonder to buy or not now... I like classic bags/styles.


----------



## smudleybear

I just checked with paris, no news of discontinuation 


lililvluv said:


> That I'm not sure, but the blue does come in a medium so I would think the red does as well. Are you interested in the red medium? Let us know if you get one
> 
> I just read the thread and Dior is discontinuing the Diorissimo.... Makes me wonder to buy or not now... I like classic bags/styles.


,


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

I hope my SA was wrong but she told me on two occasions.  I feel terrible if I'm spreading a false rumor.


----------



## Aelfaerie

hightea_xx said:


> Nyooooooo!!  Not the Diorissimo [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]. I'm glad I got my hands on one but was thinking to get a large one in the future.....  I guess that will just be a dream now!  I hope it's knot true...
> 
> But come to think of it I didn't see a lot of Diorissimo's when I was at the boutique yesterday except in the mini size.  I noticed many more Open Bar options in several different colors (camel/nude, green, purple, white).  Perhaps they want to focus in on that as the tote option??



I did notice that there are less color options for the Diorissimo this season compared to previous ones. Which is such a shame; the bag really deserved to be part of the classics. I'm just happy I managed to snag an ultra black before the design is entirely discontinued.


----------



## portraitofalady

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> My SA at Saks told me this week that the Diorissimo and Be Diors are being discontinued.




Really hope this isn't true! I'm thinking the diorissimo will be my next bag. Hope I can get one before they're gone


----------



## lahumummatbayli

no! it cant be true. it would make me so sad. i would love to get another diorissimo in future


----------



## Nahreen

I really hope not. I planned on buying one but have not gotten around to doing so yet.


----------



## averagejoe

Nahreen said:


> I really hope not. I planned on buying one but have not gotten around to doing so yet.



So far, this news has not been confirmed yet. Other SAs have no clue about this so it may be a misleading tip. It could be that they have scaled back the collection to put more emphasis on the Diorever and Diorama, but it doesn't mean that it has been discontinued.

I don't think that the discontinuation of the Diorissimo is something that would turn me off from getting the bag. In this case, it's actually quite the opposite. The Diorissimo is the perfect alternative to the Lady Dior for people who don't like to baby their bags and also want easy access to the bag's contents. It's leather is also on the level of Hermes. 

And the style is so simple and iconic Dior that the bag will not look outdated at all, even decades later. I can't say the same for some other Dior bags that have been discontinued. The Diorissimo is an exception.

I think that people who are interested in the bag should get it now before it becomes impossible to get, should it become discontinued.


----------



## mygoodies

Oh gosh I hope it won't!! I still want the Mini. Waiting for dark colors to arrive. Hopefully soon! I'm still madly in love with my Ultra Black baby. The quality is outstanding. Have used it lots and it still looks like brand new.


----------



## Nahreen

averagejoe said:


> So far, this news has not been confirmed yet. Other SAs have no clue about this so it may be a misleading tip. It could be that they have scaled back the collection to put more emphasis on the Diorever and Diorama, but it doesn't mean that it has been discontinued.
> 
> I don't think that the discontinuation of the Diorissimo is something that would turn me off from getting the bag. In this case, it's actually quite the opposite. The Diorissimo is the perfect alternative to the Lady Dior for people who don't like to baby their bags and also want easy access to the bag's contents. It's leather is also on the level of Hermes.
> 
> And the style is so simple and iconic Dior that the bag will not look outdated at all, even decades later. I can't say the same for some other Dior bags that have been discontinued. The Diorissimo is an exception.
> 
> I think that people who are interested in the bag should get it now before it becomes impossible to get, should it become discontinued.



I had decided on getting one but then I saw some wonderful Dior  lizard bags in the US and they  made my heart beat more than the Diorissimo. However, I am so picky about colours since I will only buy one or two more bags, then no more bags for me. So I have to pick carefully.


----------



## Pradagal

Can anyone recommend an SA in the Midwest USA?   I need to get my hands on a Diorissimo since it's being discontinued.  I guess I'm done waiting and debating.   This will be my first Dior bag.  Any suggestions?


----------



## mygoodies

Pradagal said:


> Can anyone recommend an SA in the Midwest USA?   I need to get my hands on a Diorissimo since it's being discontinued.  I guess I'm done waiting and debating.   This will be my first Dior bag.  Any suggestions?



I'm not from US but I would highly suggest u to email the CS and tell them which color/size u are looking for! They are able to do a bag search for u and even a store transfer. I must admit that DIOR has the BEST CS ever! They are so extremely helpful and goes the extra mile for u to find yr dream bag. That's how I got my DIORISSIMO ultra black earlier this yr. I didn't expect it to be available anywhere in the world and as I haven't bought anything from DIOR before I didn't even bother to ask my local boutique as I thought they would never be that helpful to me as I'm not a regular. Hence I decided to email the CS and within less than a week they managed to track down the last 1 ultra black in whole Europe for me. 

Good luck and I'm still hoping that its just a rumor abt the DIORISSIMO being discontinued. It's such a timeless classic bag!


----------



## Zucnarf

Hope this is not true...


----------



## Sugarbags

I cant decide what color hardware would look best with a cobalt blue color . Silver or gold ? Help


----------



## portraitofalady

Sugarbags said:


> I cant decide what color hardware would look best with a cobalt blue color . Silver or gold ? Help



Can you post pics of the bag? I think both could look amazing, but it's hard to say which is better without seeing the color


----------



## Aelfaerie

averagejoe said:


> So far, this news has not been confirmed yet. Other SAs have no clue about this so it may be a misleading tip. It could be that they have scaled back the collection to put more emphasis on the Diorever and Diorama, but it doesn't mean that it has been discontinued.
> 
> I don't think that the discontinuation of the Diorissimo is something that would turn me off from getting the bag. In this case, it's actually quite the opposite. The Diorissimo is the perfect alternative to the Lady Dior for people who don't like to baby their bags and also want easy access to the bag's contents. It's leather is also on the level of Hermes.
> 
> And the style is so simple and iconic Dior that the bag will not look outdated at all, even decades later. I can't say the same for some other Dior bags that have been discontinued. The Diorissimo is an exception.
> 
> I think that people who are interested in the bag should get it now before it becomes impossible to get, should it become discontinued.



When I checked in with a SA in Germany this past weekend, I was told that because of the new creative director coming onboard for the S/S collection, they have temporarily halted new colors and releases of the Diorissimo until she makes a call to keep it and continue it, or not. Sounds like for now, the pieces are still in production.


----------



## smudleybear

Aelfaerie said:


> When I checked in with a SA in Germany this past weekend, I was told that because of the new creative director coming onboard for the S/S collection, they have temporarily halted new colors and releases of the Diorissimo until she makes a call to keep it and continue it, or not. Sounds like for now, the pieces are still in production.



Today DIOR increased in UK. Diorever,Diorama and LDs went up by £100 each. But there's no increase in Diorissimo & BeDior. So I guess it's a sign.


----------



## scrapsy

Does anyone know if the black one with silver hardware is still available? Doesn't seem to be online, but sometimes stores do have different options? Thanks


----------



## smudleybear

scrapsy said:


> Does anyone know if the black one with silver hardware is still available? Doesn't seem to be online, but sometimes stores do have different options? Thanks



I've never seen black with shw Diorissimo before


----------



## scrapsy

smudleybear said:


> I've never seen black with shw Diorissimo before



I saw one on eBay, I'm sure it was genuine, as it had a Harrods receipt with it. Not sure how old it was though. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## smudleybear

scrapsy said:


> I saw one on eBay, I'm sure it was genuine, as it had a Harrods receipt with it. Not sure how old it was though. Thanks for the reply.



Are you referring to smooth calfskin?


----------



## scrapsy

smudleybear said:


> Are you referring to smooth calfskin?



It didn't specify, but it does look smooth from the pictures.


----------



## mygoodies

scrapsy said:


> It didn't specify, but it does look smooth from the pictures.



I would email DIOR CS. They should be able to track down the bag if it's still being sold somewhere. Thats what they did with my ultra black DIORISSIMO. They got back to me within a day[emoji1360]

DIOR has the best CS I've ever experienced of all the major brands out there. I'm based in Europe though so not sure how accommodating they are elsewhere.


----------



## scrapsy

mygoodies said:


> I would email DIOR CS. They should be able to track down the bag if it's still being sold somewhere. Thats what they did with my ultra black DIORISSIMO. They got back to me within a day[emoji1360]
> 
> DIOR has the best CS I've ever experienced of all the major brands out there. I'm based in Europe though so not sure how accommodating they are elsewhere.



Thank you, I will do that. I'm in the uk, so hopefully they will be accommodating.


----------



## applebeary

is there a price thread? Looking to find the current diorissimo price in USA
TIA


----------



## Pradagal

applebeary said:


> is there a price thread? Looking to find the current diorissimo price in USA
> TIA



I just paid $4700 plus tax for my medium a few weeks ago in the USA.


----------



## Pradagal

scrapsy said:


> Thank you, I will do that. I'm in the uk, so hopefully they will be accommodating.



I am interested in this as well because I just bought my black medium and wanted silver and was told it isn't an option.   They have champagne gold which is more a muted gold.


----------



## Dmowskavitto

I have the Diorissimo voyageur wallet and i LOVE every part of her. The craftsmanship and the quality are superb compare to Chanel caviar. I have Chanel yen wallet in caviar and i dont feel any lux feeling when im using it. Caviar leather is too stiff and almost feel plasticky.To me, Dior wallet give more luxurious feel, touch and look.


----------



## baghagg

Dmowskavitto said:


> I have the Diorissimo voyageur wallet and i LOVE every part of her. The craftsmanship and the quality are superb compare to Chanel caviar. I have Chanel yen wallet in caviar and i dont feel any lux feeling when im using it. Caviar leather is too stiff and almost feel plasticky.To me, Dior wallet give more luxurious feel, touch and look.


Can you post a picture of this wallet,  please?   I can't picture it. .

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## scrapsy

Pradagal said:


> I am interested in this as well because I just bought my black medium and wanted silver and was told it isn't an option.   They have champagne gold which is more a muted gold.



They came back to me and just said that silver hardware on the Diorissimo isn't part of the current collection and had all sold out. I found one on Vestiare, but for a preloved bag, it was really overpriced.


----------



## mygoodies

scrapsy said:


> They came back to me and just said that silver hardware on the Diorissimo isn't part of the current collection and had all sold out. I found one on Vestiare, but for a preloved bag, it was really overpriced.



I'm sorry to hear that 
Hopefully they will release these again soon as I highly prefer the silver hardware over the champagne gold ones. And praying DIORISSIMO won't be discontinued!!


----------



## scrapsy

mygoodies said:


> I'm sorry to hear that
> Hopefully they will release these again soon as I highly prefer the silver hardware over the champagne gold ones. And praying DIORISSIMO won't be discontinued!!



I think I'm going to go and have a look at a gold one in person, I think the gold seems quite muted, so it may not be an issue. I prefer silver hardware too.


----------



## Angelian

Wanted to share this absolutely gorgeous Diorissimo, as I hadn't seen it before. The handles, strap and pouch are in black patent leather.


----------



## averagejoe

Angelian said:


> Wanted to share this absolutely gorgeous Diorissimo, as I hadn't seen it before. The handles, strap and pouch are in black patent leather.
> View attachment 3439842


Exquisite! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mygoodies

Angelian said:


> Wanted to share this absolutely gorgeous Diorissimo, as I hadn't seen it before. The handles, strap and pouch are in black patent leather.
> View attachment 3439842



WOW!! I'm a huge fan of black n white!!! Just STUNNING! Will check out my local DIOR. Thanks for sharing [emoji259][emoji259]


----------



## mygoodies

Went to my local DIOR this afternoon and tempted by these 2 reds. The left 1 has a gorgeous pastel blue lining and the 1 on the right (new FW color) has a dark purple lining. However the left 1 doesn't come in Micro[emoji20] Saw the Poudre Pink with light champagne HW. it's really pretty! But still didn't like the light champagne HW. 
The SA showed me the new FW colors so it means DIORISSIMO will be around this season and he hasn't heard anything abt the bag being discontinued YAY!


----------



## averagejoe

mygoodies said:


> Went to my local DIOR this afternoon and tempted by these 2 reds. The left 1 has a gorgeous pastel blue lining and the 1 on the right (new FW color) has a dark purple lining. However the left 1 doesn't come in Micro[emoji20] Saw the Poudre Pink with light champagne HW. it's really pretty! But still didn't like the light champagne HW.
> The SA showed me the new FW colors so it means DIORISSIMO will be around this season and he hasn't heard anything abt the bag being discontinued YAY!
> View attachment 3441445
> View attachment 3441446



That's great to know! Thank you for sharing!

Both colours are amazing!


----------



## lahumummatbayli

SA in Istanbul, Turkey told me that Diorrisimo is going to be discontinued and Dior will call back all Diorissimos from the stores approximately in 1 month.


----------



## averagejoe

lahumummatbayli said:


> SA in Istanbul, Turkey told me that Diorrisimo is going to be discontinued and Dior will call back all Diorissimos from the stores approximately in 1 month.


Oh dear. So many different SA reports. I hope this isn't true, but your SA was even able to give you the time when they would do it, so she seems sure. Maybe it's a regional thing(?).


----------



## lahumummatbayli

averagejoe said:


> Oh dear. So many different SA reports. I hope this isn't true, but your SA was even able to give you the time when they would do it, so she seems sure. Maybe it's a regional thing(?).


Don't know. but he seemed quite sure. such a pity.


----------



## Pradagal

Bummer[emoji45].   So glad I have at least one of these bags now.


----------



## Pradagal

Can anyone please post pictures of their "WELL USED" Diorissimo?  I would love to see how this bag wears over time.  Thank you!


----------



## Coco.lover

A friend of mine that works at Dior told me that the Diorissimo will discontinue. Super bumped didn't get to buy one.


----------



## averagejoe

Pradagal said:


> Can anyone please post pictures of their "WELL USED" Diorissimo?  I would love to see how this bag wears over time.  Thank you!


I don't have pictures of that but a good place to check is Ebay for pictures of used Diorissimo bags. Usually the corners get scuffed (which happens to every leather bag). The leather softens beautifully so the bag sags when it is not held up by the handles. The hardware (especially the charms) get a bit scratched but not as badly as on the Lady Dior because the charms have a curved surface.


----------



## UpTime

averagejoe said:


> I don't have pictures of that but a good place to check is Ebay for pictures of used Diorissimo bags. Usually the corners get scuffed (which happens to every leather bag). The leather softens beautifully so the bag sags when it is not held up by the handles. The hardware (especially the charms) get a bit scratched but not as badly as on the Lady Dior because the charms have a curved surface.


I hate it the most when the metal (hardware) tarnish. When that happens, immediately, I loose interest right away but good thing Dior SA said they can fix it.


----------



## UpTime

Coco.lover said:


> A friend of mine that works at Dior told me that the Diorissimo will discontinue. Super bumped didn't get to buy one.


Yes, there is no Diorissimo in the fall/winter look book


----------



## bubuchahchah

I checked with my SA in Kuala Lumpur Malaysia and he said he has not heard of any news yet. 

I am so sad to hear it is being discontinued as I am thinking of buying one next month! Don't know if I should pull the trigger or not. 

Does anybody have an update?


----------



## smudleybear

UpTime said:


> I hate it the most when the metal (hardware) tarnish. When that happens, immediately, I loose interest right away but good thing Dior SA said they can fix it.



Hardware can be replaced easily. It also depends on how the owner takes care of their bags. I little toothpaste will do the trick to maintain it. Dior hardware are quite durable but it's still a substance that will oxidised when rubbing against each other.


----------



## UpTime

smudleybear said:


> Hardware can be replaced easily. It also depends on how the owner takes care of their bags. I little toothpaste will do the trick to maintain it. Dior hardware are quite durable but it's still a substance that will oxidised when rubbing against each other.


Yes, I asked the boutique, they said hardware can be replaced


----------



## BlueCherry

I've just noticed that the cherry red Diorissimo is now available to purchase online on the UK website. It was previously boutique only.


----------



## MandyMandy

I was planning to buy one, but I found it's too heavy for me then i gave up


----------



## cyclops68

MandyMandy said:


> I was planning to buy one, but I found it's too heavy for me then i gave up


A little late to reply, but if you find that Diorissimo is a bit heavy, then maybe you can try an UltraDior tote. I have both, and I have to say I have been using the UltraDior a lot more. It's more roomy and lighter, and since it's in grained calfskin, I don't have to baby it, so I use it every day. I love my Diorissimos a lot, they have a special place in my heart, but they really require special care and attention  If hooped skirts were still in fashion, I would absolutely have a GIANT Marie Antoinette-style hoop around me when I carry my Diorissimo so that nobody can come close to accidentally bumping it. Hope this bit of information helps you!


----------



## cyclops68

smudleybear said:


> Hardware can be replaced easily. It also depends on how the owner takes care of their bags. I little toothpaste will do the trick to maintain it. Dior hardware are quite durable but it's still a substance that will oxidised when rubbing against each other.



On my mini-Diorissimo that's a light colour, there's some oxidation from the hardware that's staining the leather. At first I thought I was clumsy and stained it with mascara or something, and I took it for first-aid to a specialist cleaner who told me that it's quite common, and that there's no point trying to clean it right away because the stain will just keep coming back (but it's not irreversible, so I was a lot more relaxed afterwards!) as the hardware rubs on the leather. I'm referring to the magnetic button clasp and also around the circular hoops that attach the handle to the bag: when the handle sags, the hoops might touch the leather slightly.


----------



## smudleybear

cyclops68 said:


> On my mini-Diorissimo that's a light colour, there's some oxidation from the hardware that's staining the leather. At first I thought I was clumsy and stained it with mascara or something, and I took it for first-aid to a specialist cleaner who told me that it's quite common, and that there's no point trying to clean it right away because the stain will just keep coming back (but it's not irreversible, so I was a lot more relaxed afterwards!) as the hardware rubs on the leather. I'm referring to the magnetic button clasp and also around the circular hoops that attach the handle to the bag: when the handle sags, the hoops might touch the leather slightly.



Mine one has stain on the leather from the D ring that attach the strap.


----------



## cyclops68

smudleybear said:


> Mine one has stain on the leather from the D ring that attach the strap.



Ah yes mine has that too! My strap is yellow so it looks like a grey dirt smudge. Oh well.


----------



## smudleybear

cyclops68 said:


> Ah yes mine has that too! My strap is yellow so it looks like a grey dirt smudge. Oh well.



Dior offers grooming/cleaning on the interior of the Diorissimo for free


----------



## cyclops68

smudleybear said:


> Dior offers grooming/cleaning on the interior of the Diorissimo for free



They call it "bichonnage" here, which technically is beautifying, but I swear every time a Dior SA says that word to me, I just think of them doing polishing and spreading whatever stains in circular motion further and further so I have never dared to send it in for the complimentary cleaning. I know Dior came from France, but what shocks me is that SAs here have never heard of/ don't believe in waterproofing our leather babies before use. I have been told "don't do anything to your bag!" at Avenue Montaigne itself, when I asked if they could recommend somewhere I could take it to waterproof. REALLY?! Maybe it's just a cultural thing, because people here put their bags directly on the floor anywhere, so maybe they're not very much into babying their stuff and keeping it as pristine as possible. Or perhaps it's that those of us on this forum are already self-selectively passionate (or anal, depends on how you look at it) about our prized possessions... enough to join a forum to discuss about it!


----------



## smudleybear

cyclops68 said:


> They call it "bichonnage" here, which technically is beautifying, but I swear every time a Dior SA says that word to me, I just think of them doing polishing and spreading whatever stains in circular motion further and further so I have never dared to send it in for the complimentary cleaning. I know Dior came from France, but what shocks me is that SAs here have never heard of/ don't believe in waterproofing our leather babies before use. I have been told "don't do anything to your bag!" at Avenue Montaigne itself, when I asked if they could recommend somewhere I could take it to waterproof. REALLY?! Maybe it's just a cultural thing, because people here put their bags directly on the floor anywhere, so maybe they're not very much into babying their stuff and keeping it as pristine as possible. Or perhaps it's that those of us on this forum are already self-selectively passionate (or anal, depends on how you look at it) about our prized possessions... enough to join a forum to discuss about it!



I've never sent mine to grooming, because it's not really a major stain. I've sprayed a water proof thing on my bag off and on, that's about it. Still looks good even after two years and it did caught in a heavy rain before. Still has the beautiful leather smell from day one I bought which I can't smell on the recent Diorissimo.


----------



## cyclops68

smudleybear said:


> Still has the beautiful leather smell from day one I bought which I can't smell on the recent Diorissimo.



Oh! What do you think is the difference? I wonder if they're sourcing from a different tannery than before.


----------



## smudleybear

cyclops68 said:


> Oh! What do you think is the difference? I wonder if they're sourcing from a different tannery than before.



Maybe...


----------



## averagejoe

cyclops68 said:


> They call it "bichonnage" here, which technically is beautifying, but I swear every time a Dior SA says that word to me, I just think of them doing polishing and spreading whatever stains in circular motion further and further so I have never dared to send it in for the complimentary cleaning. I know Dior came from France, but what shocks me is that SAs here have never heard of/ don't believe in waterproofing our leather babies before use. I have been told "don't do anything to your bag!" at Avenue Montaigne itself, when I asked if they could recommend somewhere I could take it to waterproof. REALLY?! Maybe it's just a cultural thing, because people here put their bags directly on the floor anywhere, so maybe they're not very much into babying their stuff and keeping it as pristine as possible. Or perhaps it's that those of us on this forum are already self-selectively passionate (or anal, depends on how you look at it) about our prized possessions... enough to join a forum to discuss about it!


They don't recommend products on the leather because they have a tendency of darkening the colour of the bag or destroying the special eaxy/pearly/metallic finish of various leathers. Some products don't leave any marks, but there are so many different products and something that doesn't leave marks on some leathers may leave marks on others. So SAs don't want to accidentally give advice that can alter the look of your bag.


----------



## mygoodies

smudleybear said:


> I've never sent mine to grooming, because it's not really a major stain. I've sprayed a water proof thing on my bag off and on, that's about it. Still looks good even after two years and it did caught in a heavy rain before. Still has the beautiful leather smell from day one I bought which I can't smell on the recent Diorissimo.



DIOR CS told me that the annual SPA is free. So whenever anything happens to my bag I would definitely send her to SPA. But mine has black HW and black leather as well. So she's pretty much "stain proof" thank goodness. Besides I baby all my bags, maybe a bit too much [emoji28] but I definitely carry it as often as I can!


----------



## Pradagal

cyclops68 said:


> A little late to reply, but if you find that Diorissimo is a bit heavy, then maybe you can try an UltraDior tote. I have both, and I have to say I have been using the UltraDior a lot more. It's more roomy and lighter, and since it's in grained calfskin, I don't have to baby it, so I use it every day. I love my Diorissimos a lot, they have a special place in my heart, but they really require special care and attention  If hooped skirts were still in fashion, I would absolutely have a GIANT Marie Antoinette-style hoop around me when I carry my Diorissimo so that nobody can come close to accidentally bumping it. Hope this bit of information helps you!



May I ask why you consider this such a delicate bag?  I have the medium in taurillion and find it to be a work horse.   I wanted the smooth leather too.


----------



## liberty33r1b

When exactly will it be discontinued? I'm planning to buy it in december, is that too late maybe?


----------



## averagejoe

liberty33r1b said:


> When exactly will it be discontinued? I'm planning to buy it in december, is that too late maybe?


It should still be available in December. At the moment, production has been put on hold for the Diorissimo, or so I heard. It hasn't officially been discontinued, actually.


----------



## Motia

averagejoe said:


> It should still be available in December. At the moment, production has been put on hold for the Diorissimo, or so I heard. It hasn't officially been discontinued, actually.


I hope it will not discontinue, i just bought grey last week !!


----------



## averagejoe

Motia said:


> I hope it will not discontinue, i just bought grey last week !!


Ooo! Pictures please!!!


----------



## Motia




----------



## Motia

averagejoe said:


> Ooo! Pictures please!!!


Bought red large diorama as well


----------



## averagejoe

Motia said:


> View attachment 3512191


WOW! I LOVE it! Such a beautiful grey.


----------



## averagejoe

Motia said:


> Bought red large diorama as well


You got two bags at once?!


----------



## Pradagal

SO pretty


----------



## cyclops68

Pradagal said:


> May I ask why you consider this such a delicate bag?  I have the medium in taurillion and find it to be a work horse.   I wanted the smooth leather too.



So sorry, TPF doesn't send me notifications anymore and I totally forgot to log in... Well my Diorissimos are both smooth lambskin, that's why. Taurillion is super durable, so no problems there


----------



## averagejoe

cyclops68 said:


> So sorry, TPF doesn't send me notifications anymore and I totally forgot to log in... Well my Diorissimos are both smooth lambskin, that's why. Taurillion is super durable, so no problems there


Do you mean smooth calfskin? The Diorissimo wasn't offered in lambskin.


----------



## cyclops68

averagejoe said:


> Do you mean smooth calfskin? The Diorissimo wasn't offered in lambskin.



Indeed... mixed it up with Lady Dior!


----------



## Pradagal

cyclops68 said:


> So sorry, TPF doesn't send me notifications anymore and I totally forgot to log in... Well my Diorissimos are both smooth lambskin, that's why. Taurillion is super durable, so no problems there



Thank you so much for the reply.  They are [emoji7]


----------



## Motia

averagejoe said:


> You got two bags at once?!


Hey Diorama in August and Diorissimo's in October!! These two are my first Dior bags


----------



## Motia




----------



## averagejoe

Motia said:


> View attachment 3516589


Congratulations!


----------



## Motia

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks


----------



## luxury_lucy

averagejoe said:


> It should still be available in December. At the moment, production has been put on hold for the Diorissimo, or so I heard. It hasn't officially been discontinued, actually.



I just saw a light blue version with python leather on the side. A new release according to the SA so I don't think it'll be discontinued. Anyway I just ordered a medium in black! I can't wait! It's gonna be my everyday bag!


----------



## Pradagal

luxury_lucy said:


> I just saw a light blue version with python leather on the side. A new release according to the SA so I don't think it'll be discontinued. Anyway I just ordered a medium in black! I can't wait! It's gonna be my everyday bag!



Did you end up getting this bag and has it been a good everyday bag?   Just wondering how you like it and if it's wearing well.   Thanks!!!   LOVE the Diorissimo [emoji7]


----------



## YBcozYnot

Can't believe one of my favorite DIOR threads, Diorissimo, has gone so deep down. Let's warm it up a little bit!
This Special DIOR piece was sitting in the store for 6 months before I could finally bring it home. Thanks to the lovely manager who kept it for me upon a sum of deposit. (Ok, you can laugh out loud of my 'courage' to ask her for that offer). Love her. Love it. And love to share this excitement.


----------



## averagejoe

YBcozYnot said:


> Can't believe one of my favorite DIOR threads, Diorissimo, has gone so deep down. Let's warm it up a little bit!
> This Special DIOR piece was sitting in the store for 6 months before I could finally bring it home. Thanks to the lovely manager who kept it for me upon a sum of deposit. (Ok, you can laugh out loud of my 'courage' to ask her for that offer). Love her. Love it. And love to share this excitement.


It is gorgeous! And I didn't know they can do that. What a nice manager.


----------



## YBcozYnot

averagejoe said:


> It is gorgeous! And I didn't know they can do that. What a nice manager.



Oh... Thank you for your kind words.

Btw, please get me right. It's not a DIOR boutique. Am just dying to wait for a DIOR boutique here. It's actually a authorized luxury fashion shop of some high brands (such as DIOR, Chloe, Céline...). I've fortunately got a quite good relationship with the manager after attending 2 private DIOR events (officially held by DIOR from Paris). I don't know if it was just me or it's a flexible policy of the shop itself that the bag was held for me upon some deposit. FYI, if a customer is interested in some item from the current collection, she can have it  ordered from Paris to the shop, which is helpful sometimes.


----------



## vink

Is the medium size still available or is it discontinued? The SA here are not sure about it, but they said they haven’t gotten anything for quite a while now.


----------



## baghagg

vink said:


> Is the medium size still available or is it discontinued? The SA here are not sure about it, but they said they haven’t gotten anything for quite a while now.


Pretty sure they've all been discontinued, sadly..


----------



## Prada Prince

vink said:


> Is the medium size still available or is it discontinued? The SA here are not sure about it, but they said they haven’t gotten anything for quite a while now.


If you have a Dior outlet in your vicinity, I'm pretty sure they would have them. I saw plenty of them when I visited the Dior outlet in Bicester Village in the UK.


----------



## diordesert99

Such a shame it's been discontinued. Years later and I'm still reaching for mine. Diorissimo is a classic for me


----------



## vink

baghagg said:


> Pretty sure they've all been discontinued, sadly..





Prada Prince said:


> If you have a Dior outlet in your vicinity, I'm pretty sure they would have them. I saw plenty of them when I visited the Dior outlet in Bicester Village in the UK.





lee85718 said:


> Such a shame it's been discontinued. Years later and I'm still reaching for mine. Diorissimo is a classic for me



Thank you very much for all your info. It’s such a sad thing they discontinue it. It’s one of the most beautiful and classiest bags in the market. 

I don’t live anywhere near Dior outlet. Guess that I’d have to go through resellers. [emoji17]


----------



## gregsk

vink said:


> Thank you very much for all your info. It’s such a sad thing they discontinue it. It’s one of the most beautiful and classiest bags in the market.
> 
> I don’t live anywhere near Dior outlet. Guess that I’d have to go through resellers. [emoji17]





lee85718 said:


> Such a shame it's been discontinued. Years later and I'm still reaching for mine. Diorissimo is a classic for me





baghagg said:


> Pretty sure they've all been discontinued, sadly..



Be reassured ! Diorissimo is not discontinued ! It will be back for the Fall collection ! So probably July in store !


----------



## vink

gregsk said:


> Be reassured ! Diorissimo is not discontinued ! It will be back for the Fall collection ! So probably July in store !



Wow! Thank you very much! This is great news! [emoji4]


----------



## Samira95

Does anyone know the exact weight of the large diorissimo?? Thanks!


----------



## Motia

Samira95 said:


> Does anyone know the exact weight of the large diorissimo?? Thanks!


Hi I don’t know the exact weight but to be honest  it is very heavy and has been discontinued. The weight is approximately 4 kgs .


----------



## Samira95

Oh wow ok good to know, thanks for the reply


----------



## Aimee3

I will weigh mine later. I’m pretty sure it’s not 4 kilos!


----------



## Aimee3

Ok around 3 1/2 pounds but that’s stuffed with stuffing and dust bag.


----------



## mellowmood

YBcozYnot said:


> Can't believe one of my favorite DIOR threads, Diorissimo, has gone so deep down. Let's warm it up a little bit!
> This Special DIOR piece was sitting in the store for 6 months before I could finally bring it home. Thanks to the lovely manager who kept it for me upon a sum of deposit. (Ok, you can laugh out loud of my 'courage' to ask her for that offer). Love her. Love it. And love to share this excitement.


these sweeties are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## pinkispunk

I know the Diorissimo is discontinued but I just got this new to me mini in navy with pink interior.  Here with a vertical book tote and my trusty B30.  I’m deciding between the Book Tote and the mini Diorissimo.  Thoughts, please?


----------



## averagejoe

pinkispunk said:


> I know the Diorissimo is discontinued but I just got this new to me mini in navy with pink interior.  Here with a vertical book tote and my trusty B30.  I’m deciding between the Book Tote and the mini Diorissimo.  Thoughts, please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276235


Diorissimo for sure instead. The leather and craftsmanship are amazing! I know the style has been discontinued, but it is quite timeless as it just has the curved handles and charms like on the Lady Dior.


----------



## Aelfaerie

pinkispunk said:


> I know the Diorissimo is discontinued but I just got this new to me mini in navy with pink interior.  Here with a vertical book tote and my trusty B30.  I’m deciding between the Book Tote and the mini Diorissimo.  Thoughts, please?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5276235


Twinsies on the malachite B30!!

And highly recommend the Diorissimo over the book tote; the craftmanship and the materials (the bag is double leather-lined) is better for sure. It's also a much less likely to be dated.


----------



## pinkispunk

Thank you averagejoe and Aelfaerie (love malachite!).  I think the trendiness of the book tote, which has probably peaked, was turning my head. I’m test driving the mini Diorissimo today and everything I need fits, and it feels good in the hand. It is a lovely bag!


----------



## hightea_xx

I also think the Diorissimo is the way to go!  The durability of the leather will definitely out last the canvas book tote.


----------



## pinkispunk

Thank you, high tea!  Really appreciate it - I am more and more persuaded that it is the one!  It fits a lot for a mini actually.


----------



## pinkispunk

I’m obsessed.  I am in love with my new to me mini Diorissimo  Thank you, all, for nudging me in the right direction.  I’m haunting all the usual suspects looking for a pale pink mini Diorissimo because one is not enough! There don’t seem to be that many out there in the second hand market.  Any tips?  I’m haunting TRR, Fashionphile, EBay, Yoogis - all the usual suspects.


----------



## Etika

@pinkispunk i love your choice.  would have taken that myself. Im looking at a large one, black with pink interior. Really love the look…worried about the weight of it a little, but I guess Im going to give it a chance.
Will keep my eyes open for you for the minis.


----------



## pinkispunk

Etika said:


> @pinkispunk i love your choice.  would have taken that myself. Im looking at a large one, black with pink interior. Really love the look…worried about the weight of it a little, but I guess Im going to give it a chance.
> Will keep my eyes open for you for the minis.


Love that combination of black with pink. Very chic.  My reservation on the medium is the weight as well.  My thinking is that with the shoulder strap there is always an option if it gets too heavy hand held.   The minis are like bonbons for me .  Here is my second new to me mini - hasn’t arrived yet but I can’t wait until it does!!


----------



## Etika

pinkispunk said:


> Love that combination of black with pink. Very chic.  My reservation on the medium is the weight as well.  My thinking is that with the shoulder strap there is always an option if it gets too heavy hand held.   The minis are like bonbons for me .  Here is my second new to me mini - hasn’t arrived yet but I can’t wait until it does!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283588


This is absolutely beautiful! Please share some photos once it arrives! After seeing your enthusiasm about the minis now Im also looking.  I live in Thailand where every day has its own color (it really helps you choosing an outfit in the morning), so I can imagine a bunch of options for the mini, but yours is definitely unique.


----------

